# Christian Ladies - all denominations



## Wicklow

Thought it was about time there was a thread for us! The muslim girlies have one so why not us!
Its great to talk with ladies from other religions on here but i dont always understand and it can be nice to chat with other christians - what do you think?  

Ruth


----------



## snickers34

Good idea Ruth, will keep in touch

Sarah


----------



## Dibley

Nice idea *Ruth* - looking forward to chatting to you all 
Although I'm away with TX mid next week in Czech Republic - still hoping to log on to FF though  But God willing when I get back I'll be on the 2ww and will need you all to stop me from going 

*Sarah* - I see your based in L/Pool - I am originally from there too (though living at the other end of the Mersey in Cheshire at the moment)  
Just realised your ticker says cd1 since et  Oh wow, you're on the 2ww hun!
How are you feeling - did e/c go ok?
Lots of  that you will be our first BFP on the thread! 

Well must go and get some work done, 
God bless Dibley x


----------



## snickers34

Hi Dibley

Yes on my 2WW - feeling fine, trying to just carry on as normal and enjoy each day - if this is meant to work it will, if not it's not meant to be.  I can't do anything to change the result, it's in God's hands.  Everything has been successful so far so I would like that to continue, but all I can do is trust him now.  Am off work still, feeling quite tender after EC but getting better every day - didn't realise how much it would affect me, but all worth it - got 7 eggs, 6 fertilised to 6 cells, 2 in, 2 frozen and hopefully other 2 frozen today.  Just taking it easy now!

Good luck in Czech - my clinic mentioned a fertility conference held there and that they had found that laughter really helps embed embies, so planning on doing lots of laughter and trying to be joyful!  Hope everything goes well for you - hope you get a bit of a chance to sight see!

Take care

xx

PS: I'm from Formby - home of the red squirrels!  It's a beautiful place to live, although I'm in Southport now.  I love Chester - especially the shops!!


----------



## Wicklow

Busy time for you dibley and snickers - will be praying for you both

snikers - you have such a fab attitude, I was like that and still am now when people say its so unfair you cant have kids etc, etc but I say God has a plan for me and thats all i need to know!
If i didnt have infertility issues, I wouldnt have my 2 beutiful boys!
You had fab amount of eggs fertilised - well done you!

Dibley - when do you actually go? How long are you there for? 

Will be good getting to know you girls and to be there for each other!

Ruth

p.s - on another thread they do like diary dates - peoples birthdays, scans, ec and et, holidays etc - maybe we could do that so we know what each of us are up to and can really be praying the right things at the right time? What do you think? Not sure how you do it? They do it in the ivf thread with the clinic isis!


----------



## snickers34

Hi Ruth - sounds good, maybe Dibley knows how to do it.  I'll look at those threads too to get an idea.

xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie before my tea to ask if I may join you as well. I think this thread is a great idea Ruth.

Dibley & Snickers you are in my    also.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Wicklow

Sades - definatly allowed to join us hun! I go to a church called mcf - www.mcfsuffolk.org and is non denominational so I havent a clue what denomination the person sitting next to me is. I went to a baptist church when i was tiny then an eccumenical - non denominational tome and you from the age of 5 till i got married at 21!


Sasha - good to see you on this thread - how are you doing? Sorry i havent been in touch - you have been in my thoughts and prayers - whats th next step for you hun? Give bella a big squidge for me!


ruth

/links


----------



## Wicklow

Dibly - how do I change the title (spelt wrong!  ) Are you able to do it or know somene who can?
Ta muchly!


----------



## Dibley

*Ruth * - correction done 

*Sarah* - after three, 1,2,3.....               
I read about that article too - something about the happy endorphins (sp?) released by the brain creating a good emotional environment for the embies to implant  Stepan, my Czech Dr. also insists on a glass of red with your lunch after e/t too!  Rest up hun and watch some funny movies 

Hi *Sades * - looking forward to getting to know you 

*Sasha * - DH is still eyeing up the chocolates 

I think having a Diary List is a great idea. But with being away most of next week and the week after, not too sure I would have time to compile one 
All it needs is someone willing to receive the pm's and then collate the information; TX dates, birthdays, anniversaries, other special events etc.
And then we can update it as we go.

Anyone prepared to set it up? 

I'll be leaving for Czech on 16th Wed - all being well, then e/t is planned for 20th (3dt) or if we get enough eggs 22nd (5dt blast).

Have a good weekend girls 

Dibley x


----------



## Wicklow

Dibley - im happy to do it but not sure how?  

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

Dibley, I just wanted to say how much you & your Dh are in my thoughts and prayers. I shall be checking in eagerly for news whilst you are in Brno. Glad to hear your Dh is steering clear of the chocolates. 

Ruth, how are you & your gorgeous boys? I have started preparing for my next fresh cycle which will be early May. My Dh's sperm has already been shipped from Brno (where it is being stored to Warsaw, where I will have the treatment).

Huge blessings to you all.

Sasha xxx

Sarah, how are you holding up hun? Hope the 2ww is going quickly for you.

Fee, its amazing how when god opens our eyes we see things with such clarity.

Sades, great to have you on this thread.


----------



## Wicklow

Fee - i was like that with my faith, always gone to church, always had a faith but had gone stale and hadnt realised until going to mcf! God just likes to keep us on our toes!

Sasha - how exciting - have you got lots of sperm stored for future treatment? Will remember you in my prayers.

Sarah - how has the 2ww been for you so far? not long now!

Dibley - ru ready to go? praying for you hun.

love and prayers Ruth


----------



## icky

Hello

Can I join?  I am a Methodist but do not attend reguarly as there are days when I find it hard to go (but I am sure he understands). We are due to start our 2nd cycle in early May so building up strength and courage

Sarah 

xxx


----------



## snickers34

Welcome icky, hope you're feeling good for cycle in May - exciting to be starting again.  I'm sure God does understand if we don't go to church - I think he just wants us to be honest with him about our feelings and keep communications open with him!  

Sasha - exciting for you too, to be starting your cycle in May - hope everything goes well.   Are you having treatment here or abroad?

Dibly - The Czech certainly seems to be ahead in the IF race - have a safe trip over.  

Hi Sades and welcome!

I had a look at your church website Ruth, looks very professional - sounds like a good, on fire, church!  I've been attending my current church since a teenager, apart from when I lived in London for 6 years, so feel part of the community.  I'm grateful I have it to go to (although resting today after this week's treatment as going to work tomorrow).  Getting some side effects from cyclogest - stomach pains and period type pains (intermittent though) so want to take it easy.  Feeling fine about 2WW - feel I've been here so many times before - I don't look for any signs or try to interpret any signs - so feel quite free to enjoy myself.  Just want to keep busy though!!

Feehilyfan - Like your Dr Who picture - me and DH love the series and are so glad it's back on - haven't seen yesterdays yet as DH working.  How exciting you are meeting matched children on 24th - has it been a long process for you?  

Well best get off and take my little daschund for a walk - although he's fast asleep at the mo, while I'm half watching the London marathon!  

Take care

xx


----------



## snickers34

Wow April 07 - that is really quick - we looked into adoption before deciding to give IVF a go and they said 2 years at least.  It is really exciting ... I think it's such a wonderful thing to do.  xx


----------



## Wicklow

Fee - What a quick adoption process - how exciting, on your info it says you are hoping to bring them home on 2nd May - Thats Thomas' 1st Birthday so a very exciting time for us both! What an amazing thing you are doing and an amazing gift God is giving you!
Are they a sibling pair then?

With Love


Ruth


----------



## liveinhope

Just discovered this thread!  Hello all!
I am Helen a Methodist (but dont hold it against me)
We've been ttc since May 2004, been through loads of different treatments!  Had our first ICSI cycle Jan/Feb of this year which ended in a biochemical pg (very early miscarriage).  We are now just waiting to hear about our next cycle, as you can imagine I am very impatient.

I think its a fantastic idea to have this thread - I look forward to getting know you all better soon


----------



## Wicklow

liveinhope - so glad you found us!! Impatiences - i am the worst when it comes to that, i want it and want it NOW!!!!

Dibley - how you feelin hun?

sarah - hows the 2ww going for you

sasha - how you doing, what are you up to? Treatment soon then, May is only a few weeks away!

fee - hi, hope you have had a good day

snickers - hiya!

hi to anyone else

Ruth


----------



## snickers34

Hi to all

Livinhope - hope time flies for you to start next treatment.

Ruth - my nephew was 2 last week - it's such a cute age - just beginning to talk - he was so sweet he opened every card very carefully and pretended to read it!  

Fee - You must be sooooo excited ... I know I would be

I'm doing fine - just trying to forget about treatment and get on with things - back at work today so that certainly helped!!  

Has anyone had experience of Christian friends go a bit "funny" with them after saying about treatment.  We have friend, one a minister, who just don't email any more or mention treatment - it's quite sad as they're a nice couple.  I've put it down to the fact they don't agree with IVF.  I did think long and hard about the ethics of treatment and came to the conclusion it was OK as a Christian, but maybe for those who don't have to make that decision it's easy to be against it.  I don't hold it (well not any more!!) against them, it's just a bit odd.

Anyway must dash got to do tea 

take care

xx


----------



## Wicklow

Snickers -i have been very lucky that nobody was like that. People seem just to forget and ask the normal questions - are you having anymore! wouldnt you like to try for a girl etc!  Even now having 2 gorgeous boys I struggle with people announcing they are pregnant, spose its just part of me now! 
We thought hard about ivf and our faith and especially as we were using donor sperm and we really felt it was right, we were creating a child through our love for each other. I do sometimes think when im having a hard time at home with the boys that its Gods way of telling me i shouldnt have children but i think its just normal family life!
My Grandma was the most suprising, she was there when we told my parents and she knew more than we did (she worked for the samaritans) and was very supportive nd all for it, a methodist and a lady in her 80s I was amazed!

Love to everyone

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Snickers, yes I have experienced the same. I have had close Christian friends ask me if I thought what I was doing was ethical and did I think it was Godly to be a single mum. Of course I had the added dimension that Dh had died before Bella was conceived. You will find some people who will keep their distance but then there will be others who will totally amaze you and be completely supportive. In fact one friend said to me that until I got pregnant with Bella she would have never thought that she would support anyone having posthumous IVF, but now she says God had so laid it on her heart to pray for me, Bella & number 2 that it is completely natural for her. I hope God brings those sorts of people around you too. He can totally amaze you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## snickers34

Thanks girls, I know it's not an easy subject but it's good to see how you've thought it through.  I guess there will always be those who won't support you.  I've found my non-christian friends the most accepting and supportive which to me is wonderful but is also a shame being part of the body of Christ, I haven't found support there ... until of course ... you are all very supportive and it is so encouraging to chat about things.

Reading your stories they are all so different, which I guess shows God is greater than it all and can encompass us all.  It's amazing to see your courage take the path you feels is right.

Fee can I ask what made you decide to adopt rather than have more treatment.  We were going to adopt, attending info evening, had SW assessment, but in the end couldn't commit without having treatment.  If this doesn't work I definitely want to adopt, and if it does I would like to foster at some point.  I think as a Christian too it places a child in a Christian home.  Don't worry if it's too intrusive though, I won't be offended.

Anyway, enough of my rambling ... must get some ironing done ....

Take care

xx


----------



## snickers34

Fee - you haven't offended me at all.  Everyone has to make their own decision and it is personal - no one has the right to make a judgement over it.  I think it's shows strength of character, and it seems so obvious that you chose the right path especially how quickly your children have become available.  God knows the plan for each of our lives - he knows how we tick and what decisions we'll make - I believe that if treatment doesn't work and we decide to adopt, that the time will be perfect.  Maybe the children we're meant to have arn't ready yet - who knows.

thanks so much for sharing, I really appreciate it.  

I know what you mean about Clomid - I took it for 6 months and felt dreadful - more emotionally I felt so out of sorts.

Bless you Fee

xx


----------



## Wicklow

fee - you most definatly didnt offend anyone but i will complain that you brought me to tears! My parents are foster carers for 4 teenagers and i do their respite care for them - just about to do a week for them starting thurs! I dont think i could do it! adoption is VERY different and you are not adopting 4 hormonal teenagers with severe problems!!!  

friends who judge and arent there for us just arent friends at all!

ruth


----------



## liveinhope

Will keep you in my prayers

Come back and let us know how you get on!

Good luck
xx


----------



## babyspoons

Hi ladies

I have just posted on my thread again then realised you have buddy thread going here. Mind if I join in?

I'm the worrier who you said lovely prayers for on Sunday/Monday as I started bleeding. Well yesterday it stopped and then today it started again. Not so red and more watery brown (sorry TMI)  . I am very scared but have taken the day off. My BBT is still high which is good, it dropped slightly but nothing major. 

I'm also having emergency accupuncture at 2;30. I know this is controlversial in our circles but I figure that God works in many ways, one of them through reiki (which I also do) and believe he also works through people like accupuncturists. I think if I don't try I'll  always wonder.....

My Christian friend has just rang me actually whilst writing this and she agrees that it's God's way to help me relax. 

I was so excited last night as the bleeding stopped and I was so sure today was my day for a BFP. April 15th, the day I'll get a BFP! But saldy it's not to be, not today. I just have to keep praying that it will be tomorrow or Thursday and that this bleeding is just one of those things.

Sorry I am rambling through my tears of fear and frustration and hormones! 

Thank you for listening and starting this thread. x

Spoony xx


----------



## Wicklow

fee - 1st you make me   then you make me   - your my kind of girl. Good luck with the matching panel!

dibley - in my   today

babyspoons - no testing please, far to early   

snickers,liveinhope, sasha and all the girls - have a good day.

i have alfie at preschool ALL day today for the 1st time, im a little nervous but will get so much done without watching the clock as to when to collect him!

bye for now

ruth


----------



## liveinhope

Good luck today Fehillyfan - you're going to be a mummy!

All good wishes to Dibley for your tx

Hi to Ruth, babyspoons, icky, Sasha and Snickers too plus anyone else I missed
xx


----------



## babyspoons

Morning all

Dibley can sure where you are at as can't find the post but it seems something is going on for you today so big   for you. 


Fee /Ruth, is 13 DPT really too early? It was neg today (although test yesterday had a very faint line, maybe dregs of trigger). Temp is still high so I guess that's good, bleeding very scant now. Oh Lord when will I know IS it possible for people to gets negs right up until test date or even after? I wish you lot had come and beaten those bloomin pee sticks off me before!  

Hi everyone else. 

Fee - good luck with camera!  

Sorry not feeling very chirpy. Very teary. I can't stand this waiting, I think I'm going to go nutty!

Spoony x


----------



## liveinhope

That's fantastic news - I bet you cant wait till the 24th to meet your children

CELEBRATE!
xx


----------



## babyspoons

Oh that's wonderful news!
    
How old are they? Boys/girls?

Oh how exciting!!!! God is a miracle worker!!!


----------



## carole

feehily I'm stalking you  

Can I join please? I'm one of you too   (and for my sins, a member of our PCC    )

love from carole
xxx

Must get back to work......


----------



## Suzie

snickers34 said:


> if it does I would like to foster at some point. I think as a Christian too it places a child in a Christian home.


Couldn't have said it better myself 
As a foster carer and a christian I now truly understand what God wanted us to do with our lives  
Trust me that took me a long time to be able to say that, as for years I was angry that God wouldn't allow my dh and I to have a baby of our own but I can honestly say we both now feel that this is what we are meant to be doing 

 on being matched Feehily 

xx


----------



## babyspoons

Bubble and Squeak sound perfect!! x


----------



## Sasha B

Fee,

   

Congratulations on the home coming of your two little ones in a few weeks time. God is so good! They will be blessed being in a house where they will be nurtured and loved in God's ways and you will be blessed as you fall in love with them and watch them grow. Looking forward to hearing all about your new family.

Bless you heaps.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Wicklow

Fee - now stop it girl   again so happy for you!  
Used to do tues quiz each week but kind of got out of the swing of things - will do it again soon! Chat there then! You will see what im like  

Carole and Suzie WELCOME so glad you found us.

Hi to everyone else!

Ruth


----------



## Wicklow

babyspoons - yes still far too early - test on your test day!!!!


----------



## babyspoons

Ok Mummy Ruth! I'll wait till tomorrow - honest!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Can't believe I've not noticed this thread before.  Please, pretty please, can I join?  

Fee/Carole - Please don't tell them how   I am or they might say no  .

Fee - I am still smiling so much for your fantastic news since I found out earlier.  Seems like today has been a day for miracles.  Hope your face is still aching (in a nice way hun).

Hello to everyone else.
XXXX


----------



## carole

Thanks for the welcome Wicklow

Julie Wilts - are YOU stalking ME?  

(Only joking), lovely to see you here and the madder the better  

God has a plan for each of us, it's just that some of us haven't found out what it is yet  

Good luck with your journeys everyone


----------



## Julie Wilts

OK, I confess, I am stalking you and Fee  .

Not really, but it's so lovely to find 2 people who have given me lots of laughs and support recently on this thread.

I'm off to yoga now, but will try to catch up again later.

Hope you have a lovely evening.
XXXXX


----------



## carole

Yoga - I am impressed    Hope you don't ache too much when you get back! 

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Carole

Sadly I don't ache at all, coz it got cancelled.   to the caretaker for not putting on the heating. Still, its fine - obviously wasn't meant to happen tonight.  Will have a nice soak in the bath and an early night.  Best shave my legs too, coz if the consultant has velcro on her coat we'll get stuck together  .

Hope you are having a lovely evening.


----------



## babyspoons

Ohhhh I'd love a bath!!! (and a glass of womb juice!!)

Am struggling tonight, very teary and scared about tomorrow's test. Please God, show me you're with me!!


----------



## carole

babyspoons - lots of   coming your way for tomorrow hun 

Julie    @ the velcro - have a weird image in my head now - thanks ......

DH has just brought me a glass of champagne (one of his friends brought a bottle to work that he and DW didn't want) - so I am toasting feehily and DH's good news today


----------



## Julie Wilts

Babyspoons - Sorry to hear you are struggling tonight honey.   .  You've made it to test day which is fantastic, one more sleep, and   you'll only be crying tears of joy tomorrow.  When things just get too hard for me I just try to say "I can't cope with this, please take it from me till I am strong enough to take it back", and sometimes I feel so lifted just for that.  No wonder you are scared though - I've never made it to test day so don't have the anticipation that you must have built up.      that you feel stronger very shortly and that you have a miracle to celebrate tomorrow. XXX

Carole - I always like to make people laugh, but certainly didn't want to leave anyone with   images in their heads.  Sorry. 

MMMmmmmm champagne.  Yummy.  We've got a bottle we were given last year which we are saving for a very special day (except DH is now teetootal).  Enjoy


----------



## babyspoons

Official test day - BFN.    

No AF but I can feel it coming.


----------



## Wicklow

Babyspoons   were here for you hun. 

So many people on this thread, will have to start charging people to join!!  

Whoever said they were  , you obviously havent met me, I have completly lost the plot.
Welcome new ladies . . . . . . think im gonna enjoy this thread!

Ruth


----------



## Wicklow

Please pray for me   (i need all the help I can get!  )
I am doing respite care for my parents foster children from today until next friday so I will be looking after 6!! Dh goes to work very early and back just before boys in bed at 6 so I will be doing it mainly on my own. We are moving in t my parents house for the week 20 mins away so lots of twoing and frowing to preschool etc.
They have 4 girls ranging from 10-17 all with difficulties of some sort so a hard week!

Love to all
Ruth


----------



## carole

babyspoons - so sorry to hear your news this morning hun. Take some time to heal from this and be nice to yourself and DH. We are all here for you if you want to   or  

Big hugs

carole
xxx


----------



## carole

to you Wicklow for lots of patience and strength this week


----------



## Em26

Can I join too? Babyspoons - so so so sorry   There are no words.


----------



## Suzie

Babyspoons - so sorry to hear that  big big  to you

Ruth - I dont envy you  I had 12 year old foster child for a year last year ! goodluck with it all

Em26 -  welcome 

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Babyspoons - So sorry to read about your news hun.    . Please be kind to yourself and take care.

Wicklow - You must be an amazing lady - can't imagine coping with 2 children, plus 4 older girls too.   that in all the tough times you feel strong and you find peace amongst all the chaos.  Your parents are so blessed to have you to give them some respite.  

Carole - How are you today hun? Still got a scary image of me with a consultant stuck to my furry legs?  Oooops, sorry if I just reminded you again.  

Fee - How's that face today?  Still aching?  Do you get to meet them before 2nd May?

Em26 - Hello.

Well the 2ww just started for me, so expect some   (more than usual).

Take care everyone.
XXX


----------



## carole

Feehily - I have had the camera thingy (a couple of years ago). The stuff you have to drink ( I think I had two sachets of it) is not so bad and the effects were not too bad for me either    You do need to stay at home on the day you have the sachets so you can get to the loo but it all comes out in a relatively short period of time (sorry tmi) and then you're in the clear    On the next day when you have the camera you will be fine. It is not bad - I didn't even bother with a sedative (I am HARD     ) and then they let you out quicker afterwards. If you have a sedative they have to wire you up to monitors etc. If not, you just have a cup of tea and a biccy and you're out of there. 

PM me if you have any questions


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oooh, ladies.  The things we have to go through eh.  Just glad I read this after eating my dinner or it might have put me off  .  Only joking.

Feehilyfan - Hope it goes ok hun.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan  - nope it wasn't curry.  Thankfully it was already settled before I started reading.  .


----------



## carole

Julie you do make me laugh  

feehily you will be well recovered by Thursday. In fact as soon as it's over


----------



## Julie Wilts

Not sure if this will make you laugh, but when dd had a bad tummy she said "there's wee wee coming out of my back bottom".  Poor little love.  Like Carole said, I'm sure it will be over very quickly .  Just check you have a good stock of toilet paper in.  

Actually, Feehilyfan, I hope you don't mind us joking about it ... just trying to make it seem a little less nasty.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thank God for good humour eh, where would we be without it?  Like you say, laughter is a great medicine, and it cuts through a lot of the awkwardness in life.


----------



## Julie Wilts

nutters ... where?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh yeah .... I see one! 

And I'm sure he created me to make other's laugh too. 

Popped into Church today before we went in for our basting, and it was so peaceful.  It's right in the middle of the city, with all these busy shops and people rushing about, yet it's just so peaceful.  Just what I needed.


----------



## Julie Wilts

My dd likes to go into a little chapel that is in our local town centre.  Again, it's so busy outside but calm, cool and quiet inside.  So sweet that she asks to go in there.

Hoping I make it to test day - I nearly always have shorter cycles so get my AF before testing day arrives.  Maybe 1st May will be a miracle day for us both.


----------



## Julie Wilts

He sure does.

Where's Carole tonight ... do you think she's chatting?


----------



## carole

Boo ! 

I'm lurking in the background


----------



## carole

Busy whooping my sister at Scramble on ********


----------



## Julie Wilts

ooooh Carole you lurker.  .

Thought all the talk about   might have scared you away.


----------



## carole

Quite the opposite Julie (not that I am a weirdo or anything of course   )  

I am starving - weightwatchers spag bol and pretend icecream just doesn't fill you up


----------



## carole




----------



## Julie Wilts

Fee - that's mean .... Carole's being a goody-goody, we shouldn't mock!  

I'm trying to be a goody-goody too .... want DH to come home and make me some fresh juice - there's a cantalope melon out in the kitchen just begging to be juiced.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sleep tight & sweet dreams hun.
XXXX


----------



## carole

Can I have some juice too Julie? Sounds yummy


----------



## Julie Wilts

We're juicing addicts now - got a juicer for my birthday and we love it. So much easier to get 5-a-day.


----------



## carole

What type have you got? I got a cheapy one for my birthday last year but it is a nightmare to clean which has put me off .....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Argos had a great deal on the Jack LaLannes one which is ok to clean. It was half price at £49.99. Hence the reason we are still using it. If it was a pain to clean we would have given up.


----------



## carole

I have a Kenwood Smoothie Juicebar - the bit for juicing citrus fruit is ok but since my first attempt at a strawberry smoothie I haven't bothered cos of all the mess


----------



## Julie Wilts

yeah, we did some research coz lots of friends gave up with their juicers because they were so hard to use.  Our one is a bit of a faff, but as long as you do it straight away after it's ok.  You can pop it all in the dishwasher too.

Well I'm going to be off soon, just going to catch up on another couple of threads, so goodnight hun and hope you have sweet dreams.
XXX


----------



## carole

good night


----------



## Julie Wilts

Where is everyone tonight?  Oh, yeah, maybe you have social lives .....


----------



## carole

I don't


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hurray .... someone else about.   . Sorry if I've pointed out that you don't have a social life  .  I've been putting fringe onto dd's poncho that I've just knitted, and checking out FF in between DH playing poker on ********.  There you go ... we have no social life either.

Have you had a good day hun?


----------



## carole

Lovely thanks hun. 

I never understood Poker - or Bridge. Snap and Rummy are about my limit  

Have been up to Heswall to take my parents to my brother and SIL's where they are staying for a couple of nights. Then we are going up there again tomorrow for lunch as it is my niece's 10th birthday.

I am impressed with your knitting and fringing. I struggle to sew a button back on


----------



## Julie Wilts

I can just about play poker round a table of family, but wouldn't inflict myself on anyone in a serious (ish) game.  These day's it's the buzzy bee game or tumblin monkeys  .

Heswall - not sure if that's up on the Wirral.  If so, my friend had her wedding reception there about 15 years ago and it was lovely.  If not, ignore me because my geography is pants and I'm   anyway.

Don't be too impressed with my knitting - it's my first project, all in garter stitch and very simple.  In fact, the fringing is much easier than I expected as well (good job).  Whether I'm gonna let DD wear it out in public depends on how it turns out.

Well, I think I'm gonna sign off because I'm tired hun.  Hope you have a lovely lunch tomorrow for your niece's birthday.


----------



## carole

Nite nite hun xxxx

(and you're right about Heswall!)


----------



## icky

Morning all

Hope we are all well.

Julie - I'm certainly impressed with the knitting. My whole family laughs when the subject of knitting comes up.  It never grows fast enough for me!! Mymum is a fantastic knitter and has knitted some gorgeous stuff.

Carole - hope you have a lovely time at your nieces birthday. My eldest niece was 9 last week can't believe how fast she is growing up!

Hello toeveryone else, hope you all have a good Saturday.

Could I possibly ask you to remember me and DH in your prayers just made day 21 appointment for 8th May, and starting to feel a bit anxious about it. i know DH is, seems to be getting to him lately. (which is usual as he is usually the strong one!)  thank you in advance

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies  

Carole - I expect the weather is pants today, but I hope it doesn't spoil it for you at all.  Despite being a "southerner", my oldest school friend lives in Bromborough, so we've spent a fair few weekends up on the Wirral.  Heswall is definitely one of the beautiful spots up there.

Fee - I'm sorry I missed you last night in the chatroom - I did pop in a couple of times just to see who was in there but didn't see you.  Then again, I guess you might not have been in the Lounge.  Hope you had a lovely evening and lots of laughs.  

Icky - Morning hun, glad I'm not the only one around this morning.  I'm a little bit impressed with my knitting too.  I bought a knit your own scarf kit up about 2 years ago and re-taught myself to knit (my Nanna was a fantastic knitter/crotcheter and Mum's pretty good too), and since then I've knitted about 8 scarves and a couple for DD (and some for her dolls + blankets).  I'm a real beginner, so this poncho was a really easy pattern.  I got a beginners guide to knitting for my birthday, but even that seems really hard to follow.  I just like to have something to occupy my time whilst the tv is on.

Will definitely be saying   for everyone here at FF and especially for your appointment on 8th May.  Please remind me nearer the time though because I'm on the 2ww and more   than usual.

Hope everyone enjoys their Saturdays, whatever the weather. 
XXXX


----------



## babyspoons

Ladies

Need your help. Am struggling a bit today. We had a healing prayer conference at my church today. I went this morning but left at lunch as I found it so hard. I just can't seem to prayer. I feel like a teenager being forced to do something I don't want to do, but I do want to....does that make sense? All these barriers have gone up and I feel like God is miles away. How do I start getting through this? Someone prayed with me this morning and said God is grieving with me.....but half of me said, 'Why? God made this situation'. I am so confused and need to get back to where I was.......please help....  

Spoony x


----------



## Sasha B

Spoony,

All I can say is that God may not show you the answers but even when you can't see the way forward, He will get you through. I don't understand why he chooses to heal some and not others. I was praying for my Dh to be healed right until the day he died. The best thing you can do right now is to be honest with yourself and honest with God about where you're at. He can take all your pain, grief, anger etc. and His everlasting arms will always be around you. 

My relationship with God is not what it was before my Dh got ill. Its not better or worse, just different. I still have questions and I still struggle sometimes to pray for things because my prayers about Dh weren't answered in the way that I would have liked (but that is my issue and not God's) but I know He'll stay close to me whatever I have to face. Hope this helps some what. Bless you hun.

   

Sasha xxx


----------



## carole

Everything happens for a reason

I do strongly believe that. You "just" have to put yourself in God's hands and let life take its course, and what will be will be.

Easy for me to say, I know.......


----------



## Julie Wilts

Spoony - I think IF is something that really does test your beliefs and relationship with God.  Don't be too hard on yourself though, just let yourself go with how you are feeling and I am sure you will feel more certain about things soon.  When I had my dx in November I was about as far away from my faith as I've ever been, but my friends from Church have been the best support to me, and I feel like I was led to FF for a reason.  My dx made me feel so alone, but FF and my ever faithful love of the "Footprints in the Sand" has made me feel loved and comforted again.  I hope you feel stronger soon hun.  .

Feehilyfan/Carole - Hello my lovelies.  Hope you've both had nice days.  XXX


----------



## carole

Hi feehily and Julie  

It's easy to pray if all we say is "I want".... that's what I find myself doing. I need to try and say "Thank you for....." and "Others need...."  Maybe what we want is not always the right thing for us at that particular moment in our lives? Don't know if that makes sense, and don't want to upset anyone. What if every month we had wanted to get pg, we HAD got pg, but then something had happened and it hadn't worked out the way we wanted....What if we won the lottery, and then it ruined our life......What if we got that job we thought we wanted, but it ended up that the new boss was a right so-and-so.... 

Sorry if that hasn't come out sounding the way I wanted it to - just trying to say HE knows what is best for us and sometimes bad things happen for a reason as well as good things....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan - Good thanks hun.  Very lazy day and had fun watching "Muppets in Space" this pm with DD and DH.  Apart from the bit which I missed when I fell asleep on the couch.  

Carole - How was Heswall?  Did your Niece enjoy her party?

I really agree with Carole's last post - I seem to always be praying for everyone else first and hope someone else is saying one for me somewhere.  .  I know that I want to have another baby, but I don't usually pray to just be pg.  I usually just say that I'm handing it over to Him to lead me the way He wants me to go.  I have to try hard to trust that whatever happens in life it's for the greater good.  Maybe I'm just struggling to conceive so I can have a better appreciation of how hard a journey it's been for so many other people?

Something really strange just happened as I was typing the end of that paragraph ..... I didn't press any keys but the  just appeared on the screen.  Someone's there ......


----------



## Julie Wilts

Methinks Feehily has a bit of a thing about David Tennant .....  

You'll probably think this is so sad, but I actually have a real thing about Ben Fogle.  Started the minute I saw him on "Castaway 2000" on Taransay - just thought how adorable he was .... 8 years on and I still think he's lovely.  Had a look on his website earlier, and saw that he's back on again in May with a return to Taransay programme.  Goody goody .


----------



## Julie Wilts

Shouldn't you be "David Tennant Fan"  .  Best to be honest with DH isn't it .... mine knows just how much I like Ben Fogle.  I keep hoping I'll at least see him in the flesh sometime, because he films at Longleat and that's really close to us.  Some of the guys from work have met him when he was in a local Village pub.  So, best bit of TV for me this year ..... Ben Fogle's Extreme Adventures when he stripped to the waist for a shower.  

Think I'd best stop there ... this is meant to be a religious thread.  Sorry.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ok, I've calmed down now.

I really wish I spent more than about 30 seconds deciding what to call myself on here .... I mean, how dull is it to use your name and your County?  I should have been Mrs Fogle, or Yogafreak or Gingernut or Duracell ... something more interesting.  But, in my defence, I joined the day I had my first basting and my mind was definitely on other things.

I hate to mention the subject, but are you all prepared for tomorrow?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Aw hun  .  It's hideous what we have to go through sometimes isn't it.  The indignity of it all.  But thankfully we have so much opportunity to find out what's wrong with us these days.  I get really sicky if I haven't eaten regularly - I remember the fasting blood tests I had to have last year - they were a nightmare.  I have really low blood pressure and get really faint if I haven't eaten.  Had to scoff some cereal bars as soon as I left the hospital.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just wondering how Wicklow is getting on with her respite for her parents?  Anyone know?  Expect she's far too busy to check her FF messages at the moment.

Wicklow - If you are checking sorry for third person post above.  Hope it's all going well hun.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, Feehilyfan - you posted at 11.11.  I have this weird thing about 11.11.  I often find myself checking the clock at exactly that time and it makes me feel a bit  .


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thank goodness, someone else as   as me.  Only joking.  Isn't it weird how sometimes we are so conscious of time?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Mind you don't get blown over when you go outside then hun, if it's as windy with you as it is here today.


----------



## Julie Wilts

.  My DH always ensures it's very windy  .  It's yucky here today,   and windy.


----------



## Julie Wilts

.  I am terrified to think what DH would be like after laxatives.  .

Think I would have had to turn some music up loud outside to drown out the noises.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Worrying think is that DD seems to be taking after DH in that respect.  It's  sometimes how much noise comes from such a cute little bottom.


----------



## Julie Wilts

No, of course not, ladies don't fluff do they?  Apart from after laxatives.  .  It's definitely a DH acquired behaviour (can't really call it a skill  ).

I'm a bit worried now that anyone checking out this thread, will be a little unsure as to how Christian we actually are .... lots of mention of fluffs etc.  Think I'll just say "Thanks God for giving me a sense of humour to carry me through difficult times in my life".

There, that's better.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well, probably stay on the sofa a bit more, try not to be sick and try to force myself to log off FF for a bit so I can get the ironing done.  Such an exciting life I lead.

Think I know what you're up to.


----------



## Suzie

Julie Wilts said:


> I'm a bit worried now that anyone checking out this thread, will be a little unsure as to how Christian we actually are .... lots of mention of fluffs etc. Think I'll just say "Thanks God for giving me a sense of humour to carry me through difficult times in my life".
> 
> There, that's better.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Yeah Suzie log off now before it gets you.  It's too late for us.


----------



## Julie Wilts

.  If laughing is meant to help implantation I'm definitely happy I'm addicted, coz it's helping me to laugh lots.

Think it might be better to offer support to DH's/DP's who are concerned for their DW/DP's addiction to FF.  Mind you, they'd have to beat us to the computer first.


----------



## Suzie

Julie Wilts said:


> Think it might be better to offer support to DH's/DP's who are concerned for their DW/DP's addiction to FF. Mind you, they'd have to beat us to the computer first.


my dh bought me my own laptop and wireless internet in the house, he's not silly


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thing is, this is my laptop, but DH just makes lots of throad clearing noises, checks his watch, asks what time it is, mentions something I meant to do and gives me a certain look.  Then I feel guilty and hand it over.


----------



## Julie Wilts

No worries hun, I've just switched my iron on, so think (reluctantly) I'm going to have to leave the comfort of my sofa and FF until later.  

Hope it all goes ok this afternoon, and hope you have a nice meal planned for tonight.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Cod toast Never heard of that.  Look forward to catching up tomorrow to find out how you are.  

Thanks for chatting too, it's kept me laughing and taken my mind off things.
Take care.  
XXX


----------



## carole

What are you two like?


----------



## Julie Wilts

AAAAhhhhh ... cold toast.... now I get it.  Thought it was some Northern delicacy  .  Oh, the tears are streaming now.  I haven't laughed so much since my dx.

Carole -  .  Good job none of moderators ban us for being  .  How are you hun?  Feehilyfan said you weren't too well today.


----------



## carole

Hi Julie

I told feehily I have come out in sympathy for her - terrible stomach cramps  

Have to take Robert to local hospital for 4pm just to the orthotist/physio to check his shoes and heel cups. Hope I don't thow up there (or on the way)  

Robert is watching Peter Pan and being as good as gold  

How are you today?

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sorry it took a while to reply hun, busy on the phone with b-i-l.

I've had sypmathy tummy today for Feehily too.... aren't we the caring, sharing type  .  Nothings actually happened but I've felt terrible - sicky and crampy.  Managed to keep some food down.   you are ok on your journey with Robert today and he gets on ok at his appointment.  My dd has just starting seeing a Paediatric Physio for some ankle/knee/leg problems she has and we're going back on 22nd May to see if the exercises she has been doing have helped.

Bless him for loving Peter Pan - I have an honest confession to make - I've never even seen Peter Pan myself .  I know, I mean who hasn't seen it (except me).  I hadn't seen Sound of Music till a couple of years ago either.

I led a very sheltered life.


----------



## carole

You haven't lived!  

Go on Amazon/Fleabay  and see if you can get it cheap!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Think I might have to now.  DD saw it on the cover of another of her DVD's and asked what it was about.   .... had to admit I didn't know.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Still "feelhilying" a bit churny but eaten lots of plain biscuits this pm.  Don't think I'll manage all my 5 today though.  

How did it go hun?
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

What can I say - naturally witty me.  Or should that read naturally twitty? 

If I get my BFP I don't care how sick I am.  I loved having all day morning sickness with dd.

Just found your pm after I'd posted to see how you are.


----------



## Julie Wilts

I can't disagree. I am both witty and twitty.

Like you say a BFP would be a dream come true and I believe a miracle for me.  God protected me when I was carrying DD, despite m/c'ing her twin (which I think had to happen to let us keep DD).    

Off to go have a shower, which I failed miserably to do this morning, due to feeling like I was likely to yack in the shower.

Catch up later.  Enjoy your takeaway hun.
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

How long's it likely to last hun?

I am so excited and so scared at the same time.  I've just had my shower, and sorry it t.m.i. but I noticed some bright red blood when wiping.  Really don't think it can be AF coz it's much too early (even for me), and I am   like mad that it's implantation bleeding.

Anyone with any experience of it, I would love to know.
XXXXX


----------



## Wicklow

My Goodness - think we will need a new thread for those who only post once a day!!   e.g ME!!

Julie - i bled with Thomas, got a bfp on the thurday and started bleeding on the sunday (at alfies birthday party - great timing!) and it was bright red blood but only when i wiped (tmi) and as I said I have Thomas who will be 1 next week!!

carole - how did the hospital go?

Sasha, fee and dibley and you other chaters - love to all!!
xxx Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks Wicklow

How's it all going?
XXX


----------



## carole

Hi fee , Julie and Wicklow !

Robert got on fine at the hospital, thanks. The physio is pleased with his progress and his shoes still fit him  

Today we went to Park Hall Farm, a local attraction where the children can feed the lambs, groom the ponies, go on tractor rides etc so Robert had lots of fun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Carole 

Great to hear that Robert's appointment went ok, and also that you've had such a lovely day.  We took DD to a city farm about a year ago and she loved it.  t.b.h. I'd still love to feed the lambs myself.

Hope to see you in Quiz tonight, if I make it.
XXXXX


----------



## Viva

Hi everyone, 
Noticed this thread a few days ago and thought I'd introduce myself as I'm one of you. Feehilyfan and Suzie I know from the adoption and fostering board, but everyone else is new. I'm an adoptive mummy to 'Charlie' now aged 4 3/4 and 'Lola' who is nearly 2 they were placed with us just over 6 months ago and last month we formally adopted them, we had a wonderful dedication service for them at church last Sunday and it feels like they are fully ours now in every sense of the word.
Don't always manage to get on the boards as often as I'd like and when I do I often read and run, but hopefully I'll get to know you over the next few weeks. Not quite up to personnels at present and those of you undergoing ART may have to give me an idiots guide at times as DH and I went straight for adoption when we found out we were unlikely to concieve without help.
Saying that though, Fee am I right in thinking that it's only 2 sleeps before you get to meet you're small ones?
Viva
X


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan 

I don't want to be rude, but are you still a bit sedated?  

Carole went to the farm today hun, we went about a year ago  .

How lovely to have some more pics before your little lovelies join you.  I'm guessing you've sent some pic's of you and DH for them?

You going into quiz tonight?
XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Fee - you get to meet them on Thursday?     .  Fantastic.  XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan - That's so sweet - it she's anything like my DD it'll probably be a ballerina outfit or nurses.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bless her, my DD didn't used to really do the dressing up thing, but has got really into it recently.  All part of "role play" games - she loves being a nurse.  Then again she prefers being a teacher and doesn't need to dress up for that.  Lines up all her toys and is the teacher.  So sweet.

Do you usually go into chat before the quiz starts?
X


----------



## Julie Wilts

Does that include me?


----------



## Julie Wilts

See you there.  Good luck. XXX


----------



## carole

Missed the quiz  

Welcome Viva ! Join in the general mayhem here  

Have just had pork teryaki for my tea - DH said "I can't believe that's weightwatchers"  (there was so much of it   )


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan - Only one more sleep for you hun. .  Hope you are ok. XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan

No wonder you are being a right Tigger today - you have the most fabulous reason to be.  Keep bouncing I say but maybe not so much that it gives you reflux.  One more sleep hun, then you get to meet your DD & DS, and then a matter of days until they will be with you permanently.  Makes me feel like having a bounce too .

I've had a lovely afternoon with DD.  We played in the conservatory and garden - playing babies with her dolly, safari parks with her zoo animals and Mr Potatoe Head.  She's been adorable today, and we had some lovely stories before bedtime.  She asked me to read "Jesus' Birthday Party" which is in her big story book, which was lovely.

Still having a few crampy pains - more so tonight - and I'm all  one minute and   the next.  Doing my absolute best to stay  and just believe it's implantation going on with my little baked bean.  Just can't wait till I can test and know what's happening, but good things come to those who wait and it's all part of the journey.    

I'm guessing you won't be around as much when you're little ones arrive, but I hope we do get to keep in contact, because you have been such a fabulous support recently.

Take care hun,
XXXX

Carole - Hope you are having a good day.  Was it sunny enough for you to get out with Robert today?  

Viva/Wicklow & anyone else checking in - please post, or it's going to become the Julie and Fee show.


----------



## carole

Hi Julie

I was at work today   

Would rather have been at home bouncing  

DH is the bedtime story reader in our house so I miss out there. We do have stories in the day though sometimes  

On the upside of things, I have been too busy to be ill today   

xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Carole,  

            

Carole's here.

Sorry to hear you've been stuck at work today hun, but I'm glad you've not had time to be ill.
XXX


----------



## carole

Robert was with my mum and dad today. They took him to see their friends, who are older than them (the husband is 90   ) - Uncle Bob and Aunty Zero, Robert called them   (her real name is Vera   )


----------



## Julie Wilts

- Oh how sweet.  I used to call my Auntie Sue and Uncle Keith, Auntie Shoe and Uncle Teeth.  

DD was so cute this pm, she saw a picture of Spongebob Squarepants (who she's never really seen) and called him "Spongebob Squidgypants".  

When I work a Tuesday our DD goes to my parents one week, then the in-laws the alternate week.  It's worked out so well, because she has lovely close relationships with them.


----------



## carole

@ Spongebob Squidgypants 

I think my parents enjoy having him (  ) but they are absolutely worn out by the time I go to pick him up  He is quite high maintenance  

How long till you can test hun?


----------



## carole

Hi feehily !!!!


----------



## snickers34

Hi girls
Looks like you've been having fun!  I've not been on FF much last 2 weeks, trying to forget about everything during 2WW and have pretty much managed to, to a degree that is!  Got to test tomorrow, me and DH feeling nervous.  I haven't had any symptoms - feel very well -don't know if that is good or bad, don't feel like AF coming on, but know progesterone can stop it, and had no bleeding.  Been really good and haven't tested early - also due to fact they cost so much!!  Will be glad to know result then we can move forward.  

Good luck Fee tomorrow - it must be soooooo exciting ... I think it's wonderful it's all fallen into place for you.

Well, not staying long, promised myself I'd have a quick peek at boards and then be off!  

Take care all

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feeeeeeeeeehilyfaaaaaaan

You're back online.  

Feehilyfan - Of course you're going to have lots of adjustments in your life so wouldn't expect you to be loitering on FF as much as we are.  I am so excited for you and for those lucky little uns.

Carole - This is going to sound so  but I really don't know when to test.  Ok, so I had basting on Day 14 (Thursday), today's day 20.  The completely official line is to wait till next Thursday (1st May), but my clinic said if my cycle is usually only 25 days max I could test earlier.  Guess, in theory I could test Sunday.  Would like to test that day because I'd rather not do it Mon/Tues before I go to work.  Need some time to calm down once I've got that BFP  .

Snickers34 - Nice to see you - albeit briefly - loads and loads of luck for tomorrow hun.


----------



## carole

feehily - you will be fine to come on FF once the littlies are tucked up in bed  

Julie - day 14 is the norm at our clinic - would be Monday though - 28th   Get up REALLY early and do it


----------



## Julie Wilts

Mmmmm, thing is Carole, either way I will be in no state for work hun.


----------



## carole

OK Julie, you can do it on Sunday


----------



## Julie Wilts

Yeah, I have your permission so I can tell the   to bog off if they try and get me.  I'll just say "but Carole said it would be ok".  As the clinic said, at the very worst you'll get a negative, then later you'll get a positive and just be happy a few days later.  

It's just because I know how  I was when I got my BFP with DD - it was a Saturday and I was still grinning like a Cheshire cat when I went to work on the Monday.

Well, I'm off to beddy-byes now, I am SO tired at the moment.  Maybe it's coz my little baked bean is using up lots of energy.  (Zap away little bean you are very welcome).

Have a lovely rest of the evening, sweet dreams & catch up soon.
XXXXX


----------



## carole

Julie

  feehily

Hello to everyone else !

xxxx


----------



## liveinhope

Good luck today Feehily.  Bet you can't wait to meet Bubble and Squeak.

Look forward to hearing about it soon
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning Feehilyfan/Carole/Liveinhope & anyone else checking in this morning, 

 for Feehilyfan.  The day has dawned.  Enjoy every minute hun.  .

I'm off to Church group in a minute with DD, but wanted to pop in to say hi.  
Catch up later.
XXXXX


----------



## snickers34

Hi all

Got   - yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees! !! We're so pleased and I'm so grateful to God.  

Hope you had a good day fee and Julie you get the result you want .

Take care

xx


----------



## liveinhope

Congratulations hun, you must be delighted.  Will pray the next 8 months will be happy and healthy for you all
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Snickers, I'm gonna be late for Church now, but I couldn't bear to see your news and then wait to post.

[fly]           [/fly]

You give us all hope hun. Take lots of care of yourself and let us know all about scans etc.
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Suzie

Snickers on your  

xx


----------



## carole

Congratulations Snickers !!!!


----------



## Viva

Hi Everyone, 
Brilliant news about you BFP Snickers, praying all goes well!!!
Julie, can't offer any practical words of wisdom never been preg or had any treatment, but I would test on Sunday so your head is slightly straighter for the week, will be praying for your BFP too!!!
Fee, have already posted on your other thread, am so looking forward to hearing all about your intros especially as your two are so close in age to my two!!!
Carole, your DS looks like a real cutie, I did have a smile over his Aunti Zero and well 'Spongebob Squidypants' as well!!! 
Off to play lego with 'CHarlie' now he's now doing mornings only at big school so we always try and get some quality time together while 'Lola' sleeps.
Viva
X


----------



## carole

feehily - have posted to you on the sparkly thread    

Hi Viva ! Robert is getting to that stage where he says embarrassing things in public    At the swimming pool the other week there was a larger lady (bearing in mind I am hardly twiggy myself   ) and he said in a loud voice "Look mummy, there's a giant"   . Yesterday at the farm there were some hippy types and Robert said to the man "You are a scarecrow"   .

Honestly, you don't know where to put yourself  

Any tips?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan - Nothing warms the heart than being called Mummy and having the feel of that little hand in yours. Have a lovely few days hun.  

Carole - I adore the pure innocence of what our children say.  There is just no malice behind what they say, purely observation, and I wish it was always like that.  

Viva - Hope you enjoyed your lego building.  Lego's great isn't it.


----------



## carole

Hi sades

You are only allowed on here if you are     

welcome  

xxx


----------



## carole

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh    

lovely!!!!



xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carole

Don't be nervous   They will LOVE their new home. Everyone thinks "how will I cope?" when they bring their children home for the first time, but you DO  cope - it is a doddle


----------



## carole

Yahoo !    You will soon get into a routine. Bedtimes are the most important ......Have you got balckout blinds? We are just going to get some


----------



## carole

Pleasure


----------



## Sasha B

Fee, so glad that your first meeting with your DD & DS went so well. Praise God! Sounds like you had a wonderful time. Not long until they both come home for good.

Snicker, congratualtions on you  and I hope that the next nine months bring many blessings as your baby grows within. 

Love & blessings to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan - Well I will have missed you by now, but just to say it's warmed my heart, hearing all your lovely news from today.  .  Hope you have a fabulous weekend with them.

Carole - Evening hun.  

Sasha B - .

Sades - Hope we haven't scared you off already.

Snickers - Wonder if it's really sunk in yet?


----------



## carole

Hello Julie  

How are you?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Carole  

Bit better today thanks hun - terrible night last night.  Lots of   but think I used them all up.  Just worried it's the  arriving, because I usually get all emotional then.  Thinking positively it could just be the emotions coming out from the tx and the fact that test day is getting closer.  

DD is poorly as well - hacking cough which sounds like its going to turn into croup tonight, so looks like it's not going to be a good night's sleep for any of us.

Phew .... bet you wish you hadn't asked now.

How are you?  Any exciting plans for the weekend?
XXXX


----------



## carole

Awwwww Robert has that cough too. He was up at 4 this morning and then in our bed from 5   He did go to sleep though, thank goodness...

 to you for feeling teary. If you haven't got the old witch by now I reckon that is a good sign anyway. I know not everyone gets AF but I did on all of my first 4 cycles. 

No big plans this weekend. Should go and see FIL as he hasn't seen Robert for ages. He only lives about 30  minutes away. 

Also planning to break the diet in style with a fab easy recipe for Bannoffi pie


----------



## Wicklow

Hi all, sorry i havent been on, ive been doing respite care this week. Im exhausted having looked after 2 teenagers, 12 year old, 10 year old and my 2 (3 years and nearly 1!!) But im home now yay!

Snickers - Congrats hun on your bfp! Enjoy!

Fee      Youve done it again hun!! What an amazing time youve had, all the firsts you are going to experience in such a short space of time. Bringing them home next week will be just amazing - to be called mummy and daddy is such an amazing feeling and it wont go away!

carole, sasha, julie, live in hope - Hi girls - love reading your posts.
Hope to get into the quiz this week!
Ruth


----------



## Wicklow

What a celebration we and God are going to have next friday - Fee becoming a mummy (officially) and bringing her children home and Thomas' 1st Birthday - WOW!!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just wanted to pop in and say a quick hello.  .

Sadly I think my AF is about to arrive, and as it's day 22 that's about the right time for me.

Going out to get some fresh air and try to get rid of the  , so will pop in later to do personals.

XXXXX


----------



## carole

Julie - hope you're wrong


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks honey.
XXXX


----------



## snickers34

Fee, you're doing amazing - it must be so emotionally draining to go through this stage, I'm sure once they're home things will settle and they'll feel like they been with you forever.  

Julie, hope you're OK  

Well done Ruth on your foster care - you must be exhausted.

I'm feeling fine - very bloated and wondering what to wear for church tomorrow to hide it!!  Keep forgetting!  Don't think it's sunk in yet.  Off to bed now as quite tired ..

Carole - how was the bannofi pie - sounds yummy?!

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Feehilyfan - No wonder you are shattered - you've certainly had an action packed day and it sounded lovely.  Such a shame that today's forecast has postponed the zoo visit, but there should be plenty of good weather days to come, when you can go instead.

Snickers34 - Lovely to hear from you and glad you are doing well. I remember being quite bloated at the very beginning with DD, and that was quite a shock.  Within a matter of weeks hardly anything fitted comfortably.  Hope you have a nice time at Church today.

Carole - Not a great lover of banoffi pie myself, but DH loves it.  Hope it was as yummy as it sounds.

Ruth - Glad to hear you are back home and hope you aren't too shattered.  You've done a fabulous thing this week.

Well, aam - I have to confess I did an HPT this morning, but only because I felt I wanted to at least get to do one, despite the fact that I know it hasn't worked.   I know, but I just kind of wanted closure before work tomorrow.  I was awake from 5am, so gave up at 5.30am and just got up so thought I'd do one.

We are off to Clarks Village at Street today to get DD some shoes - all they had yesterday in our 2 local shops were sandals or black school shoes and neither are appropriate. She has some problems with her ankles and knees/legs, so needs shoes with good support and solid soles.  Just hoping that Clarks Village have something better down there at the moment.  I don't want her having black shoes yet, because in September she'll need them for school and want her to have prettier "little girl" shoes until then.

Well, hope everyone has a lovely Sunday, will pop in again later to check in.
XXXX


----------



## Wicklow

Julie - gather the test was bfn? Far to early though I thinks  Will continue to  

Snickers - How exciting!

Fee - so much going on in a short space of time! Once they are home and normality sets in life can really begin! 

Hi to all

Ruth


----------



## Viva

Hi Everyone 
Julie, hope you get some suitable girlie shoes for your DD, I love finding pretty things for Lola and even felt sulky buying boring school shoes for Charlie, he does have some cool Converse though! Hope your DD is feeling better, we have a vapouriser for Lola which helps a little with the middle of the night coughing fits she has sometimes, being an old hand though compared to me though, I'm sure you have all that sorted out! Am   your BFN was just due to early testing and your BFP will come later!!!

Ruth...I can't imagine looking after 6! No wonder you're feeling a little tired!

Carole, hope Robert is feeling better soon too, how was the banoffee pie? 

Fee, you must be feeling shattered, I have been reading your posts with great interest, it sounds like things are going so well, don't worry too much about Bubbles comments about her Daddy being all hers, we have had similar from Charlie on many occassions and have dealt with it in the same way, I do wonder if it's partly the age but they seem to have such a deep need to really feel as if they possess you, I've felt many times the need CHarlie had for us (hope this makes sense!). It's also amazed me somewhat the different way intros are structured, we were scheduled much shorter days (although our intros were only 1 week and told to minimise doing anything unusual, such as days out or swimming etc, no wonder you are tired. Not long before you have them home now though, believe me nothing beats that first night knowing that they are tucked up safe in bed at home!

Snickers, I hope you got your wardrobe dilemma sorted out! I'm sure that there will be more of those as you get used to your changing shape! Take care.

We're having a brief quiet moment watching the Grand Prix while Charlie is on the CBeebies website and Lola is having a nap. We were hoping to have a BBQ, which the littles would love and do some planting in the garden but weathers not so good so may need to have a rethink. Hope the rest of you are having a good afternoon.

Viva
X


----------



## carole

Hi feehily, Julie, Wicklow, Sasha, Viva, snickers  

Hope you have been able to enjoy the weekend, even though the weather has been pants.

Went to church this morning. It was a family service so very short - hooray! (Don't think I'm supposed to say that   )

Cooked chicken pieces in stock with rosemary and thyme, accompanied by broccoli, green beans, butternut squash, carrots and new potatoes for lunch with my parents and DH's mum. Bannoffi pie was lovely thank you   

This afternoon went for a drive up the Horseshoe Pass - now if you don't know where that is, you're going to have to google it  

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Wicklow/Ruth - Yup, it was a BFN for me, but I honestly know AF is due to arrive very shortly (won't go into gruesome detail).  I'm feeling a bit better about it now though it's sunk in.  Hope you've had some time to relax after such a busy week.  Did your DM and DD have a nice holiday?

Carole - Hope Robert is better and your tummy is better too?  It was family service at our Church too, but sorry to say I didn't make it.  Your lunch sounded scrummy - shepherds pie for us tonight.

Fee - What an action packed few days, but not long now till they are with you.  I hope you get some rest and q.t. in with DH before they arrive.  Fee - I've just seen your last post.  .  What on earth have they said to upset my lovely Fee?  You're bound to be super-emotional at the moment hun.  It's a big thing that you are going through and you've been really busy with them too. .  PM if you'd prefer hun.  

Snickers - Hope you found something comfortable to wear to Church and had a lovely time.  I have to admit I didn't go today.

Viva - Thanks for the , but I'm sure AF is about to arrive any time now.

Well, aam - We did manage to get DD some shoes today, in fact 2 pairs - leather "nice" ones and some doodles.  It was good down at Clarks Village today and they had quite a good choice.  Her cough was bad again last night, but we put the humidifier on straight away and it does seem to help.  She's a bit out of sorts today so we know she's not well, but its just a cold.  

Hope the weather was nice with you ladies for most of today - it was much nicer today than we expected, and that lightened my mood a lot.

Well, I'm going to have a lovely long soak in the bath tonight (have been showering during 2ww) and I'm gonna be all wrinkly like a prune  .

Catch up soon
XXXX


----------



## carole

To all who need a cuddle ...


----------



## Julie Wilts

Awww, Carole - I love cats and bears and how cute when they are together.


----------



## carole




----------



## Julie Wilts

Carole

I can't bear to go till I know Feehilyfan is OK hun.  Is she posting somewhere else tonight or is she in chat?  Just wondered if you know.
XXX


----------



## carole

Have PM'd you   (and thanks for yours back   )

xxx


----------



## Wicklow

Oh Fee   What have the mods said? I dont mean to stick my oar in but I have had that in the past too! Tell them to.......... well maybe i will get told off if i say anything! Chin up hun, just post on here and we'll sort the mods out   

Carole - your lunch sounds fab! We had a beautiful day saturday in sunny suffolk!

Julie - Glad you are doing ok hun - just hope af hurrys up so you can move forward!

snickers - how was church you pregnant thing?

sasha, dibley, viva - Morning - have a good one!

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Fee, we don't want to loose you. Please don't stop posting. This should be such a happy time in your life. I hope this hasn't detracted from that.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Feehilyfan - I've pm'd you hun. .  Stay with us hun, what we do without you about?  

Well, I hope everyone has had lovely days.  I was back to work today, but at least it took my mind off things, except one of the items in a report I had to prepare was about a lady who had a miscarriage.  .

We are thinking about having a month off before trying tx again, but with my dx I'm always worried to waste any time.  But, I do need to get myself mentally and physically strong again.  

Julie
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Feehilyfan - DX is diagnosis hun.  I have premature menopause (well, I'm perimenopausal - i.e. in the beginnings of) and have reduced ovarian reserve (i.e. not many eggs left) so I'm really on borrowed time for ttc.  That's why I'm concerned to wait too long in case one month that's suddenly it all gone.

Think we are going to take a month out, because this has all been too much for me this week.

Hope everyone had nice days.  Weather's been pants though.
XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan - Kids are so good at making friends.  My DD just walks up to children (when we say it's ok) and introduces herself and asks if they can play and be friends.  If only it were so easy as a grown up.  Lovely that you will have someone you know close by with similar aged children. X


----------



## Julie Wilts

It's a marvellous world Feehilyfan.  The beautiful innocence of children is so refreshing to be around.  They test your patience to it's limits sometimes, but the rewards are worth anything.  Holding that tiny hand in yours, when those tiny little lips kiss you and when they tell you they love you.  The little giggles and the lovely cuddles.  DD is always a blessing to me and I am so excited that you will have all this to experience very soon. XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Honey, they are going to be with you really soon.  You and DH will have a whole new, exciting life starting - you're going to a family.  I am so excited for you and I really hope that all the tiredness and stress from recently will vanish very soon. X


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm feeling very much in need of God's strength at the moment.  This week has been yet another test of my faith.

Yup, I'm going to be quizzing tonight.  How about you?  Are you awake enough?


----------



## Viva

Hi everyone, 
Fee, not long now and it just keeps on getting better and better as normal life really kicks in.
Julie, sorry to hear about your outcome, I fully understand you're concerns about taking a month out but it does sound wise to take a little time out to help yourself recover.

Can I just ask for some prayer for my beautiful son, he started school last week and although he is coping well at school he is not very happy, his behaviour has really regressed and he is at times being physically and verbally agressive to me and there is so much pain and anger in his face, he is so not himself and my happy cheeky 'Charlie' has disappeared at the moment. Wisdom for me and DH would be great and peace for Charlie.

Thanks a lot.
Hi to Carole, Sasha, Snickers, Wicklow and anyone else reading this.
Viva
X


----------



## Suzie

hiya viva I have replied on the adoption thread  If you want any other ideas I will do my best to help hun 

x


----------



## Sasha B

Viva, I will pray for your little Charlie that He will be so aware of God's presence and stability through out this time of change.

Fee    hang in there hun xxx

Sorry girls not got a lot of time for personals. EC is confirmed for Friday and all being well ET will be on Sunday. I have had to rush around like a mad thing booking flights, hotels, packing for Bella (food, clothes etc) as she will be staying with her nan. I haven't even given a thought to packing for myself. I am working tomorrow as well which is a good thing (I usually work Fridays but I have a training day tomorrow and get Friday off instead!) and also Thursday so think I'll probably be running around like a headless chicken until I leave. This will probably be my last post until I get back on Tuesday. I can't believe how quickly its come around. 

Could I just ask for prayer that Bella will be ok while I am away (it breaks my heart to think of 4 days without her) and that everything will go according to God's plan. Got to rush to have tea & do some packing. 

Love to you all.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Viva, Sasha B - Will be saying those   very shortly ladies.  As well as one for Feehilyfan so she has a good final night's sleep before her DS & DD arrive. XXX


----------



## Wicklow

Fee - Hope today is the day! Praying for you anddh and those gorgeous children of yours!

Sasha - didnt realise you were going again so soon! Praying for you hun and little Bella!

Julie - time outsounds a good plan - no point being stressed through it all.

viva - Praying for you too - we take so  much time getting our special children and then spend the rest of the time worrying. 

Please pray for me and alfie - he has started doing a couple of morning sessions at preschool (previously morning sessions) so he is with the older chilren who are potentially a year old because he is an august baby. He just isnt mixing very well with them, stands on the edge of things looking in - i just want him to be liked and have a special friend - hes not too worried but i worry they will all make friends and then at school he will be a loner! There are 3 intakes as well next year so when he starts some of the children will have already been there for 2 terms! 
hi snickers and carole 

Ruth


----------



## icky

Ruth - don't worry about your little man, he will be working things out. Most children like to observe for a while and then they tend to play alongside others rather than with them and then eventualy they play together. so try not to worry  too much. (I am a infant teacher).

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all well. Iv just had lunch with some of the girls from the Yorkshire thread. Its always good to have a natter.

xxx


----------



## Wicklow

Thomas birthday tomorrow -  meal and play centre planned with parents, party planned for saturday and Alfie now has chicken pox! Party cancelled, meal and play thing cancelled for tomorrow! very sad! holiday next saturday and Thomas will probably get them for that! someone has it in for me! i will not be defeated!

love to you all
ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, Ruth 

So many of DD's friends got chickenpox for their birthdays and had to have all their plans cancelled.  DD hasn't had it yet.  Hope he only gets a very mild case and it doesn't spoil your holiday too.

  
Love,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just wanted to add that I am sending up lots of   for Feehilyfan tonight.  I hope that her absence from here means she has those 2 precious children at home with her for the first time, and that everything is going well.  God bless you all Feehilyfan.


----------



## carole

Hi all  

  to all who need them. 


xxxx


----------



## Wicklow

Fee - Thinking of you! In our prayers  

Ruth

hi everyone else....... my baby is 1 today!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wicklow - Happy Birthday to Thomas and I hope Alfie is doing ok.  .

Carole - Hello hun.  How are you doing?  Not seen you on here for a few days. 

Fee -   so hard for you that everything is ok.

Icky/Viva/Suzie & anyone else reading .

Sasha - You won't even be reading this because you are away, but know that I am  for you and Bella at the moment.  

XXXXX


----------



## Wicklow

Hi ladies, all quiet on here now! hope you are all ok.

fee - thinking of you through this amazing time of change   for you

dibley - not long now, hold on in there hun. 

sasha - how are things - have you left yet? mind has gone blank as to when you were going!

carole - hows little man doing?

julie/ viva- you ok? enjoying the break?

snickers - has it sunk in yet? whens the scan? next week?

were ok, bit of a pants birthday for thomas but thats life. Alfie coping really well with the spots, hope thy dry out soon - praise God for the weather so we can get in the garden!

im off to church today to a friends little ones dedication. dh staying with both boys as thomas could be contagious!

ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Wicklow - Yes, it's all gone a bit quiet hasn't it but Sasha is away and Fee's obviously got some very exciting things happening.

Sorry to hear Thomas's birthday was a bit pants, but like you say thank God for lovely weather so the little ones can be outside.  Worse thing is if they are sick in Winter and just have to stay inside - nothing like some fresh air and open space to clear the head and the germs.  

Hope you have a lovely time at Church today.

XXXX


----------



## carole

Hi all  

We went to the meet yesterday and met some lovely people - highly recommended  

Wicklow - hope Alfie's chickenpox clears up soon. Tell him not to pass it on to Robert because we are going on hols next week    R did have some spots yesterday morning which made me panic a bit but I think it was just where he had been dribbling in the night  

Hi Julie  

We have had a mega storm here this morning which lasted a couple of hours. DH decided to take Robert out in the field with him to walk the dog and they returned like two drowned rats  


Hello to everyone


----------



## Wicklow

Carole - My goodness, rain! We have had sun ALL day!
Glad you had a good time yesturday - is it worth going? May consider it for next year!
We are on holiday to Derbyshire on saturday so   thomas hangs on and doesnt get chicken pox till we get back!

Julie - thanks for Thomas' Birthday wishes! You doing ok?

love to fee, sasha, dibley   viva, snickers and anyone else

Ruth


----------



## snickers34

Hi all

Hope everyone's OK.  Not been on much as very busy at work and very tired!  All going well though ... got my scan on 15th so really excited.  Just want time to fly by but should enjoy where I'm at now, must just be patient!  

Got to dash

Love to all

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Snickers - Glad to hear you are doing ok, and not long now till your scan.  I can understand the wanting time to fly by, and the desire to enjoy every minute too.

Wicklow - I'm fine thanks hun.  Been busy decorating today which is a kind of a relaxation thing for me.   I know, but I'm usually pretty happy with a paintbrush in my hand.  Stonking headache now though.   .  Hope that Thomas is fine and Alfie is much better by next Saturday then for your holiday.  My parents love Derbyshire, but I have to say I don't think we've ever really been there.  We are going away the following weekend for Fri/Sat night, just DH and I.  Decided a bit of "couple" time is in order after the last few months.  We're off to Exmoor and I can't wait.

Carole - Think the rain you had this morning caught up with us this afternoon.  Sun is actually coming out now though.  We've had some thunder too, but not much.  So, just being nosey, what sort of thing happens at the meet then?  I mean, I know you all meet up, but sort of how and where?  Might be good to do it some time.  Have you heard from Fee at all .... sure she's super busy, but just hope she's ok.  Thinking about her lots the last few days.

Hello to anyone else about. .
XXXXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

I'm back with two good embryos on board but not taking anything for granted. I know that statistically the chances are higher that it won't work rather than it will (DD was my third attempt) but I also know I need to put my trust in God rather than statistics. I'm praying for my embryos, that whatever happens to them, they will know God's love and know that they are loved by me & by their sister. Dh has already got 6 in heaven with him, which is a really lovely thought and although a negative is gutting it is comfortaing to know that God holds those little lives in His hands. Test day is on the 17th. 

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

SashaB - What beautiful words and thoughts.  .  I will be  very, very hard for you that one or two of those little embies snuggle in tight and grow into a baby brother or sister for your DD.  Take care of yourself and lots of  for the 17th. XXXX

Hello to everyone else .... but where are you all?  
XXXX


----------



## Wicklow

sasha - great to hear from you and so pleased you have 2 fantastic embryos on board! Will be praying for you. 

Were off on holiday saturday for a week so please dont chat too much or i wont be able to catch up

anyone heard from fee?

carole - hows little man? Feeling better?

Julie, dibley and snickers - hey ho!

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Wicklow 

I hadn't realised you were serious when you said you were going to leave the quiz early .... missed you.

I haven't heard from Fee & asked Carole the other day.  Hope she's doing ok .... expect she's just too busy and tired to log onto FF.  Do miss her though.  

Hope the lovely weather holds for your week away .... and we are away next weekend so hope it will still be nice for then.

The thread seems quiet at the moment, so I don't think it will be too hard to catch up.
XXXXXX


----------



## icky

Sasha - hope those two embies know how much they are loved xxx

ruth - enjoy your holiday where you off anywhere nice?

hello to everyone else.  Well all systems go for me tonight. we went to the hospital this morning and apart from the 2 endometrium cysts which were there last time which havn't grown everything is perfect, so start d/regging tonight.  i feel so much stronger this cycle than last probably cos i know I have you guys praying for us.

take care

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan - Just posted a quick question on the orange thread for you.  So lovely to hear from you and to hear that you have them all safely with you now.  Great news that DD has been dry for 2 nights and also that DS has gone to sleep so quickly.  They must be settling in and relaxing now. 

 to those neighbours.  I will say a quick  that they don't wake them up.

We do miss you and love you loads hun.
XXXXXX


Icky - Great news to hear you are starting down regging tonight & that you feel stronger than last time around.  Lots of  for you too hun, for strength during the tx, and for a positive result. XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Brilliant.  Hope they both have a lovely night's sleep, and you too.  XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

You are very welcome my love.
XXXXX


----------



## Wicklow

fee - yay! glad all going well for you. does dh have any time off? 

icky - hi, didnt mean to leave you out! dr starting - horray!   for you. we are off to derbyshire so   the weather will hold!

julie - music just isnt my thing and i didnt know any of the questions so seemed pointless - will try after hols if it isnt music! you ok?

ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan - Nighty, night then hun. Don't fret about next week yet - you still have a whole week to go. Does your church run a playgroup you might be interested to join?  Mine has been a life saver at times.  Sleep tight. XXX

Wicklow - I just felt guilty because I didn't say goodbye, and didn't realise you were serious when you said you were going.  I think I did pretty OK with the quiz but they haven't posted the scores yet.  They were talking about doing a "Sex in the City" type quiz next week and if that's the case then I won't be bothering.  Music is more my thing (and DH too).  XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning hun 

Oh, our Church Playgroup is one morning a week too, and I go with him.  I found it to be a great place ... lots of lovely mums to share stories with and somewhere for DD to make friends.  We've been since she was 7 months old.  She also goes to nursery a few times a week now (government pays for 5 x 2.5hrs sessions x 38 weeks of the year.

Well, DD has started chickenpox  .  Wonder if she caught it over the web from Alfie, Wicklows DS?  

So, looks like we are going to be having some long days and nights.  DD is covered already (only started late last night), so don't think it's going to be a mild case.

XXXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks hun.  She's calling it chickenspots  .  Just wish we could wave a magic wand and make her all better.  I'd give anything to swop places and take the germs myself.

Any prayers for her to make a quick recovery would be much, much appreciated.

Catch up later,
Love ya too,
XXXX


----------



## icky

Julie - will certainly be remembering your DD in my prayers.  they do say the younger they get it the better it is. i got it really bad when I was younger.  Hope the itchyiness passes soon.

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Icky - Thanks so much hun.  Poor little love is covered - 38 at the last count, and 5 more appeared on her forehead, one right under her eye.  Just about to put the last lot of lotion on for today, and give her some piriton to see if that helps.  XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks hun, yes she's a poorly little bear.  Just so sad to watch ... wants Mummy by her side all the time, won't even go to the toilet on her own, and even wanted to be carried upstairs and lifted up onto the bed.  At least she is sleeping now and I hope she will have a good night's rest. 

Hope you've had a nice day.
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm so pleased to hear that.... it's bound to be a lot of changes for you all.

Hope you have some lovely plans for this weekend.
XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh that sounds fab.  I am still so  for you hun.  I know the first few weeks will be hard, but it's all so worth it.  XXXX


----------



## Wicklow

julie - SORRY SORRY SORRY! I didnt mean to spread the germs! Hope little lady is coping ok. Alfie caught them on the wednesday and was back to preschool on tuesday, he must of had about 50 spots, mostly gone now and all scabbed over. He tells anyone he sees hes had chickenS pox and lifts his tshirt to show his tummy! waiting for thomas to come out in them!

fee - you will be fine - enjoy

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wicklow - Was only joking my lovely, I'm sure you can't get cyber chickenS pox/chicken spots/chicken pox  .  She's ok, but it's so hard to see them poorly isn't it.  Glad to hear he was well within a week.  DH has taken Mon off work and I've got Tues off (although M-I-L made a comment about how Mum's used to be at home when their little ones were ill  ).  Hopefully as it started last night she'll be better by later next week, as I don't mean to be selfish, but we are due to go away for a long weekend from next Friday.  Are you getting excited about your hols?  Weather should be fine. XXXXX

Feehilyfan - I always used to be panicky at night time ... when she didn't sleep through and then when she did.  Think it's all normal.  I'm sure that DS will feel so loved and relaxed soon that he'll be fine to be alone at night.  Surround him with love and he'll be just fine.  XXXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Okay-dokey hun.  I'm trying to type up a report for work, as I won't be in next Tuesday. 
Sleep tight & sweet dreams.
XXX


----------



## Wicklow

julie - I know hun     - mentioned it to dh and he said, i didnt think you could catch it through the computer!  
You should be fine next friday - im sure the weather helped dry them out quicker so lots of suntan lotion and bare skin outside will help -oh and plenty of ice creams too!

fee - im sure little man will settle - huge adjustments and i spose you dont know whats happened in the past  just you being there to comfort and love him will help him so much - you are an amazing lady!

sasha - thinking of you - 1 week to go, hope it flys!
snickers - hows it going?
carole - youve been quiet, hope little man is feeling better

r.e the quiz - sex in the city - never seen so very glad im not going to be here - what about a quiz on the tweenies or postman pat - i think id give them a run for  their money!  Music isnt my thing, can sing any song but never remember the song or singer!

Please dont chat too much girls (looking at fee and julie!) 

Ruth

   were all going on a summer holiday no more working for a week or two   (well a week and its spring but whos being picky!)


----------



## Julie Wilts

What ..... us ..... chatterboxes ..... never  .

Feehilyfan - How is DS doing now?  Settling better?  Is DD doing ok too?

Carole - Hope all is well with you honey. 

Sasha - Hope you are resting up and I am   really hard for you still.

Snickers - How are you hun?  Hope everything is going really well and you're taking care of yourself.

Wicklow - Fab weather today ... hope you are enjoying the hol's.

DD still struggling with chickenpox - 118+ spots at the last count.  At least she seemed a little more cheerful tonight, but still very clingy.  It's so hard to see that beautiful little body with all the spots/scabs on it.  We're going to do some gardening together tomorrow, and maybe make some biscuits ... anything to take her mind off things and keep me sane.  

Lots of love,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## carole

feehily

Just reassure him that *YOU* WILL be coming back to pick him up (  ) and at what time (e.g. before/after lunch/tea etc. ) . I still have to do this with Robert - poor mite gets confused, cos sometimes it's me picking him up, sometimes my mum and sometimes the childminder. But as long as he knows who it is that day, and that he isn't going to be in nursery that long, he is fine. I think they worry that you are leaving them there for ages (eg days/weeks/months) or that you are not coming back at all. Don't know if that makes sense or helps at all - sorry if it doesn't  

Hi to all


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan - Thanks hun .  Lovely to hear that DD is so easy going about nursery, and hope that DS does ok tomorrow.  Like Carole said, I always say to DD when we will be getting her and who will be there to collect her.  She really loves nursery .... it's her special place, and she has lots of friends there. I'm sure DS will settle into it very soon.  

Carole - I love your new picture of Robert with his face painting ... my DD always wants to be painted as a tiger, rather than anything girly.  Once she agreed to be a bunny rabbit though and that was really cute.

XXXX


----------



## carole

Hi Julie  

Jamapot painted Robert's face for him at the meet  

A rabbit sounds great - you will have to post a pic next time DD has it done  

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Carole - Ooooh, didn't know that DS's & DD's went to the meet too.  DD usually gets her face painted at nursery, so by the time she get's home she's eaten/drunk some of it away.  Still looks so cute though.


----------



## carole

Julie - I know what you mean about the face paint disappearing - took Robert to the zoo a few weeks back and he had his face painted with a streaming cold - you can guess the rest lol. 

Yes - lots of littlies at the meet. They have a great time!


----------



## carole

@ gross


----------



## Julie Wilts

Carole - .

Feehilyfan ..... you wait till DD/DS get their first full on snotty cold then .  Feel only mildly sorry for your DH, but he's a bit of a piggy so not too much compassion.


----------



## Damelottie

Hello

Just wanted to pop on to wish Sasha all my love and     

Emma x


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Emma. I'm still hanging in there. Two days until testing. I so want this to be the one. I'm trusting in God, but only just. I've climbed a huge mountain to even get to where I am today and I just don't feel like I've got any strength left. Your prayers would still be very much appreciated.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just wanted to say a quick  as we are definitely going away tomorrow for the weekend so I won't be about till Monday night.

SashaB - Lots & lots of  for you honey.  I wish I was going to be around to find out your result, but I will be praying while I am away, and hope that when I next check in there will be the most fabulous news on this thread.

Feehilyfan/Carole/Snickers - .  Hope you are all doing well ladies.

Wicklow - Hope you are enjoying your holiday's hun.  Catch up soon.

Well DD's chickenpox is no longer infectious  which is why we are able to go away now after all.  She seems much better the last couple of days (well, she's had a couple of ^tantrums^ so must be getting better).  She's being really clingy with me, so just hope she'll be ok with Granny & Grampy instead.  I've said that they MUST phone if she gets in a state at all, because I'd rather be with her and know she's ok.

Hope everyone has lovely weekends, whatever they are up to & catch up Monday evening when I am home from work.
Take care everyone.

's & XXXXX's


----------



## Sasha B

Did a sensative HPT this morning an it was a BFN    

Sasha xxx


----------



## Wicklow

sasha -   maybe too early hun. Thinking of you tomorrow

carole, fee and julie - thanks for not talking too much!

im back early from holiday as Thomas got chicken pox Really badly - there must be around 300-400 spots and at least 100 on his face he has them in his mouth too. We couldnt do a thing with him yesturday night, he didnt want to be put down or to be held and kept 'flinging' himself about. in the end we rocked him off in his pushchair but he only cat napped for 20 mins or so so we are VERY TIRED.Took him to the doctors who gave some eurex lotion (sounds like....!!) and some piriton if we really need it in the night. Hes been asleep for an hour so thats a good sign - im off to bed in a bit!

We did have a lovey time but because his chicken pox came on on monday it was limited what we could do but we had a lovely family time and alfie behaved which really helped!

Love to all
Ruth


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi Ladies  Thought I would come and join you here. Quick info on me. 29 yr old American expat living in England. Dx with Premature Ovarian Failure as a teenager. First IVF with DE scheduled in Czech Republic 11 Sept. 

Looking forward to getting to you all a bit better  Nice to have to support with you all who have a belief that a 'higher power' is looking over us during such a hard time. 

Blessings to you all. 

amanda xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Well, I'm back ladies and feeling very   at what I've read (except Amanda's first post - Hello hun  lots of luck for September.)

SashaB - I hope that you were just too early and the test didn't work properly.   desparately that your next post will give us some joyous news honey.

Wicklow - I am so terribly sorry to hear that Thomas has been so poorly, and you had to cut your holiday short.  My DD recovered really quickly from hers in the end, and we used Eurax and Piriton.  The Eurax seemed much nicer than Calamine lotion (didn't leave lots of marks on her skin, and it dried her spots out quicker I think).  Whether the Piriton helped or not I don't know, but it certainly didn't help her to sleep - in fact it seemed like go-go juice.  Must be so hard because Thomas is so much younger .... hard to explain and also to stop them from scratching.  I  he will be feeling much better soon.  Hope also that you are getting some more rest now honey.  It takes it's toll on everyone when our little lovelies are poorly.  Take care of you all.

Feehilyfan/Carole - Hope you are ok my lovelies.

's & XXXXXX's


----------



## icky

Hi girls

sorry I have been awol but internet has been down.  Hope everyone is well, Sasha hope it is too early!  D/R is going ok but suffering from headaches. Baseline scan on thursday, goin to try and catch up.

xxx


----------



## Wicklow

julie - glad dd recovered quickly. Thomas had piriton friday night and went loopy - someone then mentioned they can get excitable so we stuck to calpol and he slept right through saturday night and since then and yesturday he wasnt grumpy in the day like he had been on sunday, he just looks awful but the scabs are drying out!

fee/carole - hi lovely ladies

sasha - havent heard from you hun! You ok?  

icky - hope baseline scan goes well this week, let us know!

Snickers - you ok? have you had a scan recently or due one?

Ruth


----------



## Wicklow

Fee - CID (CONSIDER IT DONE) Will say an extra   for you today, i have days like this and ive had time to get used to it so it will be hard hun. big hugs

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello my lovelies

A  day for me too.  Far too stressed at work and home, and AF just starting  .  DH has just said we can't have any tx again this month as he needs to go away for a week with work.  The biological clock is ticking so loudly these days it's giving me a headache, and I really don't want to wait till July.

Feehilyfan - Will say big  for you honey, coz' I am feeling the same right now.  God will lift us soon honey.  .

Wicklow - Glad to hear that Thomas is feeling better, but isn't it worrying how Piriton affects them so differently.  Hope you managed to catch up on some sleep too.  DD's scabs are mostly dropping off, so she doesn't look too bad now.

Sasha - Still  that test was too early.  Hope you are ok my lovely.  .

Icky -  for your internet connection.  Lots of luck for your scan on Thursday.

Carole - Hope you are ok honey? 

Snickers - Long time no hear. 

Well, I'm off to soak in the bath and get an early night, in the hope that I wake up feeling more cheerful tomorrow.
Sweet dreams all,
XXXXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

It is a definite BFN for me.

Sorry I haven't been around. Just asking for some much needed prayer for a friend of mine, her husband and their three children. Her husband has been battling a brain tumour for the last 10 months and is now very close to death. It is heartbreaking. They just need to be surrounded by God's love, comfort and grace at this very sad time.

Thanks and Godbless,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sasha - .  So very sorry to hear it was a BFN honey.  You have no need to apologise for not being around .... it sounds as though you have a lot to be dealing with at the moment ... so sorry to hear about your friend's husband.  I  that you are all surrounded by God's love, comfort and grace. .

 to everyone else.  Hope you are having good days.
XXXX


----------



## carole

to  all 

So sorry that there has been a lot of yukkiness around. 

we are back from our hols, but comp is playing up big time so apologies for lack of personals

   to all


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Carole 

I am such a  - I had forgotten you were on holiday and was getting worried as to how you were.  .

Hope you had a lovely time & that the computer starts being nice very soon.

XXXXX


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

*Hello Lovely Ladies!!​*
I haven't be diagnosed with any reason why have not yet to conceive...

But i was looking into assisted conception and due to our lack of £$£ i've been reading up NHS free treatments and Egg Sharing! I spoke to my family about egg sharing and they are completely against the idea  saying the baby would be a gift from God, and i wouldn't have any knowledge of the wellbeing of the child, and what happens if the couples relationship breaksdown, and the mother has a child which isn't biologically related to her 

Well... what do i say to that!! Is it a religious thing? Any advise/idea??

This is really forward planning... I hope we conceive before our hosp appt NATURALLY 

xx


----------



## carole

Hi Boo  

I am a Christian, and I did two cycles of egg-sharing. To be brutally honest, I wasn't being entirely altruistic, as the question of money did come into it too.  I didn't have a problem with the morals/ethics of it - surely you are doing something good for the other couple. And the clinic I was at allowed you to specify if you only wanted the eggs to be given to a married couple (for example), if that is how you felt. Surely the baby would be a gift from God to the recipient?  So what, if you don't have any knowledge of the wellbeing of the child?  You give information about your own and family's medical background together with such other information as you choose for them to know on the forms you complete. The child, although yours biologically, belongs to the recipient and they are in charge of its wellbeing, not you. Many couples' relationships break down - this is something out of your control. In fact, you can't even stop your own relationship from breaking down, if your partner becomes set on that. So what, if the mother is not biologically related to the child - she is bonded with it and loves it and this is more important. The same applies to adopted children - is your family against adoption? Sorry if my reply seems a bit harsh towards your family, but I really think it is easy for others (especially those who have had no difficulty in conceiving) to criticise those of us who choose (or are forced) to do IVF, with or without egg-sharing. I hope I haven't upset you with my clumsy words in this post - I really do support you in making your own decision (if you have to) and I also hope that you will conceive naturally, without the need for assisted conception. Good luck!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Thank you soo much for that reply Carole... 
I got that response from them 4-5years ago, when i was going to voluntarily do egg donation, as i thought it would a lovely gift to a couple! But it got completely knocked down, and i just put it to the back of mind, until now im in an amazing relationship and we are having a few issues TTC, and its a possibility now. 
We just finished our degrees so have loads of student debt, just brought a house, and getting married.. so paying for IVF (if it is required), isn't really an option if we want to keep our debts down!!

Thanks a bunch about the comment about adoptions... because we have 2 adopted children in our family, and my aunt has been fostering for 15years!! 

Cheers for that   really could do with some logical talk... xx


----------



## carole

Hi Boo - glad it helped. Good luck with your journey.

xx


----------



## Wicklow

How are you feeling Julie - hope you are having a better day (yes i know its only 7.30 but ive been awake an hour and im stressed already!  )

Sasha   for you! Whats the next step then hun, with you all the way! 

Carole - hope you are well, very wise words!

Boo - Hi and welcome. I can see your parents/family views but as carole says they havent been in the same situation. My boys were both concieved through donor sperm and it doesnt alter anything this side and im sure the donor doesnt give it a second thought. The way the world is there are many children who dont know their biological father or are told their dad is their dad when the mothers had an affair etc! Relationships as carole says do break down and we cant do anything about it. My boys have just one daddy who is an amazing man (especially doing what he has done) which has made our relationship so strong! I wish you all the luck in the direction you may be taking. Place it into Gods hands - hes pretty cool!

Were all fine Thomas well from chicken pox now although still very scabby but doesnt look too rough. Alfie at pre-school this afternoon and thomas and i are going to toddlers. Garden play this morning i should think!

Love to all

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello 

Wicklow - Glad to hear Thomas is much better now ... Rebecca's only got a few scabs left now thank goodness.  Hope Alfie has a good time at pre-school and Thomas and you enjoyed toddlers.  We've been to hospital with DD this morning, and the great news is that she doesn't need to go back.  The exercises we have been doing since March have really strengthened her muscles and her ankles are getting better.  The hyper-mobility won't go away, but as long as she has strong leg muscles, it shouldn't be a big problem.  Just means she can't walk too far without getting tired, and no chance of doing ballet.

Boo - Welcome honey & I'd echo Carole/Wicklows comments ... it really is easy to be judgemental when you aren't actually in the same situation.  I have friends and family who have been very judgemental about us just having IUI without donors .... as if we are going against nature ... but as someone once said to me "if God didn't want us to have fertility treatment, he wouldn't have given people the brains to invent it".  It's such a personal thing though isn't it?  Egg-sharing is such a fabulous thing to do ... giving other people the chance of the joy of children is a beautiful gift to be able to give.  Lots of luck for your journey honey.

Feehilyfan - Hope you are feeling better and having a better day today my lovely.  .

AAM -  arrived last night and she really is being a horrible one this time.  Still haven't phoned the clinic because I just can't think what we are going to do.

's & XXXXX's to everyone


----------



## Julie Wilts

Where is everyone?


----------



## Julie Wilts

.  Aw hun.  I thought your AF had already arrived ... in fact it seemed like our cycles were in sync.  Mine, thankfully, is about to leave me alone.  Poor you for pulling your shoulder as well - anything to do with lifting DD/DS?  I properly put my back out at our Church playgroup about a year ago, and until then I didn't realise just how much pain a bad back could give you.  Glad to hear that DH has taken the little ones out so you can get some peace and rest.  Sounds like sleep is just what you need my lovely.

AAM .... well not much better here.  Started well this morning ... cleared the 2nd bedroom, put stuff into the loft, cleaned the bathrooms and generally tidied around.  Then .... chest pains started and haven't gone away ... really strong when I bend forward or take a deep breath in.  Had them before but it's a right pain, because I want to get everywhere dusted and hoovered too.  Spent the last hour on FF trying to take my mind off it, but it's not working.

Aren't we a right pair.
's ^ XXXX's


----------



## Wicklow

Hi Everyone Im here! Were all ok although had a huge barney with dh before church we then sang a song at church (mighty to save) all about moving mountains and the church leader said a prayer if there is a mountain in the way of something for you....blah blah and I looked t Philip and we laughed. Its just sometimes i feel so worthless. He goes and spends an hour getting ready in the morning which is fine but then im expected to feed the boys, change them and have a shower and get ready in 30 mins with the boys in tow - I do that all week, i just want some me time and him to make me feel worth something. 2 people said how lovely i looked today and it wasnt him - it was my best friend and alfie! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! Rant over, there are worse things to happen and i have to remember that.

We are having Thomas dedicated in 2 weeks and a do here after. I sent out 20 invites so i thought it wouldnt be too bad and not everyone will come but everyone is coming and i forgot that quite a few of the invites are for families of 5 or 6 so we have about 70! Hoping it will be sunny otherwise were going to mum and dads! Still will be a squeeze at ours outside!

Im taking Alfie to the circus with my parents tomorrow for the 1st time!

Fee - hows the pains hun? How are those 2 gorgeous children of yours? Make sure you take time out?

julie - Hows you? How are the chest pains?

My period is just about over - started a few days early!

carole, snickers, sasha and anyone else i have missed - love you!

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well I'm back.

Wicklow - Sorry to hear about your barney today, but how lovely to be told you look lovely today.  We showed DD our wedding photos today and she said "oh look Mummy, you have spots there like you do today".  Bless.  .  Oh, sounds like Thomas's dedication is going to be a big do then.... our DD's christening ended up being such a big affair that we went to the same place we had our Wedding Breakfast rather than trying to do anything at home.  Hope you have a lovely time tomorrow at the circus with Alfie.

Feehilyfan - Lovely to hear that DH was such a great support today for you.  Sometimes they are hopeless, but sometimes they come good don't they.

Well .... the chest pains finally subsided .... after a ride to the hospital by ambulance.  Sounds very dramatic and I guess it was.  About 5pm the pains got so bad that DH made me phone NHS Direct (which I was going to do as I was so scared anyway), and they just immediately said I had to have an ambulance.  It all happened really quickly then - DH took DD upstairs so she didn't see anything (I never got over seeing my Grandad having the de-fib when I was a child).  They did an ECG in the ambulance which showed no heart problems (thank goodness), but they still wanted me to go to hospital for further checks.  They think I have inflammation of the cartillage in the chest.  Bloomin hurts.  Well, it really did until I had some very lovely strong painkillers earlier.  Still a bit uncomfortable, but lots better than it was.

So, needless to say the dusting/hoovering/ironing didn't get done, and it won't be done now.  My boss is going to be mad, but I won't be at work this week now (Mon/Tues).  No way I could concentrate on work with this sort of pain even if I was ok to drive.

Hope everyone else is having less eventful & painful Sundays.
's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## carole

Hello all 

Ruth - re the bathroom thing - were your DH and mine separated at birth?    

Julie - hope the chest pains are gone. Is it a stress/anxiety thing? If not, you should get it checked out hun.    

Fee - hope the   doesn't stay too long. 

Our friends from London have just left. It was lovely to see them. We went to a National Trust place after lunch at a family pub and then vegged out this evening, chatting and watching tv. 

Julie - just read your post - glad the chest pains have gone and you know what was causing them.  
Re weddings, Robert asked the other day "Mummy, why did you and Daddy get married without me being there?"  

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks ladies.

Carole - That's so sweet about Robert wondering why he wasn't there too.  Glad to hear you had a lovely time with your friends.

Feet are up, DH is just cooking dinner for me .... it's just like the 2ww


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan - They are so young still (based on my DD being not quite 4) so trying to think what we say to her.  The loveliest thing is that she recognised the church and said "that's my church".  I can't remember her really asking about our being married ... think she just kinds of accepts it.  I guess I'd just say that Mummies and Daddies get married because they love each other very much and want to be together.  Anything deeper than that would just confuse them I think at this age.  Hope that helps hun.  Maybe someone else wiser than me (and not on strong pain killers) might have some better words of wisdom.
XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, yes, that's sort of "fluffy" and "lovey" enough. XXX


----------



## carole

@ you two  

Just told Robert "Mummies and Daddies get married before they have children" (I am very traditional   )


----------



## Julie Wilts

Must be the painkillers Carole, I am usually so sane.

Yeah, right.


----------



## Wicklow

Carole my dh has found his twin at last after 34 years!!!  

Hes obviously thought a little as hes done Thomas' brekkie, unloaded the dishwasher and loaded the washing in the washing machine all before 7.30! Not sure what happened to my real husband over night but im not complaining  

Must go, brekkie awaits

julie - hope pains are improving - poor you, scary! as fee said - stuff work! Lay it on thick  

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Please don't tell me off but I've been to work today.  Bad night trying to sleep upright, but felt much better when I woke up (8.10am).  Rang into work and said I'd explain when I arrived but I'd be late (supposed to be there at 8.30am).  Still felt a bit woozy after the painkillers, but ok otherwise.  DH reluctantly drove me to work and a friend drove me home.  When I got back DH had dusted, hoovered and cooked tea.  

What has happened to all our usual DH's?     

's & XXXX's to you all


----------



## carole

Julie ......


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm fine honestly ladies.

Just spoke to my Bruv who lives in the US and turns out he's been having the same thing recently too.  Bizarre.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Hope everyone is ok today?

XXXX


----------



## Wicklow

aaaaaahhh, tell me why we try so hard to have a family!! Alfie driving me nuts, went to a friends whos child is a similar age and a nightmare and now we are home alfie keeps saying thomas is a poo. He would never say that sort of thing and now weve got to get him out of it! 
Zoo tomorrow if the weather holds!
Hope all ok

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, Feehilyfan .... hope that tummy feels better soon my lovely. 

Ruth - "We're all going to the zoo tomorrow, zoo tomorrow, zoo tomorrow, we're all going to the zoo tomorrow, and we're gonna stay all day".  Ok, we'll you're going to the zoo anyway.  I'm taking DD to get her hair cut, then we have a guy coming out to look at some faults with the conservatory.  Fun day huh!  .  Hope that Alfie snaps out of calling Thomas a poo.

AAM - Busy day at work again.  On a bit of a short fuse .... probably because I'm still a bit tired after the weekend.  
XXXX


----------



## icky

Morning girls.

Hope everyone is well.

Sorry for all the girls who are feeling ill.  and to all those who are going to the zoo, I hope you get there. the weather is pants up here!!

A bit of a me post so sorry in advance. could I ask you all to remember my family in your prayers especially my grandma. Unfortunalty my grandad passed away on MOnday evening.  He hadn't been ill so was a massive shock and I know people will say well he was 89 it stlll is a shock.  he did pass away in his sleep peacefully (I hope) so would have been the way he wanted my grandad didn't like fuss.  We all went roudn to my aunties yesterday for the undertaker coming, but ended up been a quite jolly time. As we started to talk about grandad and all the funny stories we could remember.  thanks in advance, will have to be a big prayer as there are 12 children, 21 grandchildren and 10 great grandchildren!! so a big family.

love to you all 

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Icky, . So sorry to hear about your Grandad passing away on Monday, and I know it's still a shock no matter what their age.  My Grandpa passed away just 2 days after his 90th and I was still surprised.  Lovely to hear that it was just peacefully in his sleep though, and that you were able to enjoy some happy memories yesterday at your aunties.     to all your family, especially your Grandma, during this time.  XXXXX


----------



## icky

thank you for all your prayers and support, but can I ask for more help?

I have been looking fror a sympathy card for my mum (it was her dad) but can't find one. Mymum is someone who likes nice verses in cards and can't seem to find a suitable one for her, so was just wondering if anyone knows any comforting poems/verses/or passages in the Bible. Any help would be appreciated

thanks you are wonderful

Sarah

xxx


----------



## carole

icky  

1 Thessalonians 4:13-18 
  

The Hope of the Resurrection
13 And now, dear brothers and sisters, we want you to know what will happen to the believers who have died so you will not grieve like people who have no hope. 14 For since we believe that Jesus died and was raised to life again, we also believe that when Jesus returns, God will bring back with him the believers who have died.
15 We tell you this directly from the Lord: We who are still living when the Lord returns will not meet him ahead of those who have died. 16 For the Lord himself will come down from heaven with a commanding shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the Christians who have died will rise from their graves. 17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive and remain on the earth will be caught up in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. Then we will be with the Lord forever. 18 So encourage each other with these words.


----------



## Wicklow

Icky - Love and prayers to you and your family. May you know Gods peace at this difficult time and may you always have fond memories of your grandad that you remember forever.
Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Quiet on here at the moment.  

's & XXXX's


----------



## Wicklow

Hi Julie - I have checked on here but cause nobody had posted I didnt eaither! How are you? Hows your little lady?

Fee - How has your 1st half term gone with your children? Will it be good to get back to normal?

Sasha - How are thing? When are you starting treatment again?

carole - You ok my love, had a good week?

Snickers - hows it all going?

icky - still thinking of you

Were ok ish here, had thomas' unbirthday party which was a baby bug ball and they all came dressed as bugs! There was a ladybird, bumble bees, spider and dragon fly. So cute! Today Alfie is a bit under the weather and Thomas is still asleep 3 hours later, think he may be poorly too!

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ah, was wondering where everyone was.  .

Ruth - Lovely to hear that Thomas got a party in the end - sounds like it was lovely.  We are just trying to plan DD's birthday party ... hard to accommodate family and friends too.  May end up doing a birthday tea for family and party for friends.  Hope that Alfie and Thomas are ok.

Feehilfyfan - Not long now till your parent's are back .  Will they be staying with you?

Apologies for lack of personals ... need to get DH's stuff sorted and packed for his week away, plus I want a nice soak in the bath too.  Really tired after a late night/early morning and restless night last night.

Catch up soon,
's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## Julie Wilts

I did wonder hun.  No way I could cope with 3 months of parents being with me all the time.  Least they are around to help you out when you need some support. 
XXXXX


----------



## Wicklow

Is it a week of people visiting. My inlaws are coming wednesday and SIL (philips sister) and family are coming on friday ready for Thomas' dedication on sunday. They too will be staying somewhere else. They stay in a holiday house in the next village so ideal! We also have SIL coming with 'golden child'. Philip never quite lived up to his parents expectations (think i mentioned this before) so never easy. Please Please pray for the weather on sunday!

Ruth


----------



## Wicklow

fee - hope you get a date soon, if you havent one yet!
Hope you were back to normal today!

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

ladies

Wicklow -  for some lovely weather for everyone on Sunday and especially for the dedication.  Don't think I'd joined this thread when you mentioned Philip not living up to his parent's expectations  .  I'm a bit like this ... my DB moved to the USA 12 years ago and he's always treated like a king when he comes back .... his room is like a shrine .... whereas mine was turned into a store room for my parent's business the same week that I moved out.  Thank goodness that Philip has you and Thomas/Alfie in his life now to make him realise how special he is; and I have DH and DD too.  

Feehilyfan - Glad to hear you are back to normal today  .

Well, DH got off ok this am - he's away this week on a training course and it'll be weird without him about.  Probably a tidier house and I get control of the remote, but I will miss him heaps.  I don't sleep very well when he's away, so I am bound to be shattered by the time he gets back.

 to everyone who hasn't posted recently ... hope you are all ok.
's & XXXX's


----------



## icky

Hi

sorry not posted for a while.  thanks for all your thougths and prayers. Grandad's funeral went well on Monday, although very upsetting I found it a great comfort. there was a reading at the funeral which has stuck in my head and really touched me its John 14 1-6. Also we sang one of my favourite hymns O Lord my god, when I in awesome wonder (or how great thou art!).  I think Grandma took great comfort in having all her family round her.  the vicar spoke lovely about my grandad about how he go tmarried in the church, walked some of his daughters down the aisle and how some of his grandchildren and great grandchildren were christened there and so it seemed fitting that we said good bye to him there  . Once again thank you.

And its all go for us as well been to hospital and EC is on Friday!

Hope everyone is well and will get on more  

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Icky 

Glad that Monday went ok, and how lovely that your Grandad had his final service in the same church that he was married in, his daughers were married in and some of the gc were christened in.  I love "how great thou art" too.  

So, now it's all go again for you with EC on Friday.  Lots and lots of luck for that.  When will ET be?  After the weekend?

Lovely to hear from you,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Wicklow

FEE - Consider it done hun!   for you big time!

Hi too all

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Feehilyfan - You are always in my prayers my lovely, but will say an extra one tonight. I know just having one 4 year old can be really testing sometimes, and it must be doubly hard with a 2 y.o as well, especially when you are just getting to know them.  I  you have a much more restful night and feel peace very soon.  . XXXXX

Hello Ruth


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ladies I really hope you dont mind me Dropping by, 
I have always believed in acting on my Inner thoughts 
and not resting when the "feeling" to say or do something so strong, Tonight I have been "feeling" the need to ask for Prayers for 2 special FF members to me, as a friend I cant be nearer and my commitments lead me to feeling  like I am failing them, So can I ask for your Prayers, they are both in Sad and difficult places with ill health, one is back in hospital tonight and the other will end up in a wheelchair, maybe without forfilling her dream of being a parent both have given a lot to FF and both have personally helped me when Ive struggled. 
I too will be saying a prayer,
I believe in the power of prayer and hope our prayers enable both these special FF's to be strong and happy again.
~Dizzi~


----------



## carole

for those two special ff members Dizzi 


xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Dizzi - Consider it done honey.  I  that the 2 special FF ladies find inner strength to get through their difficult times and for good health to return.  I also  for you Dizzi, to give you the strength you need to support them as a friend, whilst they are struggling.  God bless all of you.
XXXX

Feehilyfan - You are always more than welcome my lovely. 

Carole - Hello hun . All ok with you and Robert?  You've been quiet recently.

Ruth - Hope you are all ok - Thomas and Alfie too.

Well, ladies I've applied for a job this week and I'm in a bit of pickle knowing if I've done the right thing.  Sometimes I like my current job .... the pay is ok, I do get lots of perks (but don't often use them), and I do like lots of the people I work with, but it's so stressy sometimes and I feel like I am changed into a person I don't like just so I can cope.  The job I have applied for is Clerk to the Trustees at a Christian Retreat Centre ... it's a new position so I guess the successful candidate can make of it what they will, but it's going to be really quiet there and I would be working alone a lot.  One of the reasons for working is to have some professional, grown up company, and I'm not sure that would be possible.  I guess I just need to wait and see if I get an interview and then try to find out loads more about it all.  Just wanted to get this all off my chest, because it's sitting heavy at the moment.  Thanks for listening.

's & XXXX's to everyone.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thank you ladies - Its like I a can never tell a lie - my concience wont let me!
How strange is it that we are drawn to the same people across Ff in different places  . . .


----------



## Dibley

Dizzi,

I've added your two special friends to my daily prayer list 
 that although they are both in a sad & difficult place right now that the healing touch of God will surround them and uphold them in the days & weeks to come. 
And Dizzi, the fact that you're praying for your special friends (and asking others to pray for them too) just shows what love you have for them - you're most definately not 'failing' them - you're showing you care for them, in the best way ever - coz the power of prayer does work! 

Take care

Dibs x


----------



## Damelottie

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> How strange is it that we are drawn to the same people across Ff in different places . . .


Thats is just so true. I went out with an FF friend last night and we were saying its so strange how we always find each other on the same threads. If one of us goes to a new one, the other is bound to have also posted there. Its a nice feeling


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks Dibley, your comments are most appreciated 



> one is back in hospital tonight


And Home Today in better health than expected,
and the other has posted to all not just me so has taken a step in the right direction 
for support at this difficult time.

Emma  found you again 

Ladies I cant see I will be a regular on the thread 
but I will dip in and out if you dont mind  Once again thank you for your Prayers.

~Dizzi~


----------



## carole

You're welcome


----------



## Julie Wilts

Dizzi - You are welcome here any time you like honey.  More the merrier.  .  Lovely to hear that one FF is now home and better than expected.  Take care of yourself too my lovely. XXXX


----------



## Wicklow

Dizzi - Prayer is a powerful thing.

Fee you are very much in my prayers hun! Im here any time for you - still no news on the competition, just want to see everyones!

Julie - a new job, sometimes a change does us all good, i will pray that if its the right thing then it will happen. Hows the cycle going this month?

Carole - you ok miss?

Dibley - any more tx planned for you?

Sasha - still praying for you hun

Were ok, dh off as inlaws in uk from ireland, they babysat last night and are here for achinese tonight with dh sister and hubby and son.

Love to you all

Weather looks good for sunday!!
Ruth


----------



## Wicklow

Had a lovely dedication for Thomas and the weather couldnt have been better seens as it rained constantly on the saturday for the whole day and only let up at around 6! It was such a special day

Hi to you all

Fee - hows things?   for you

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Ruth - Lovely hear that Thomas' dedication went so well & that the weather was good.  

Feehilyfan - Great to hear that things are improving and you are feeling more relaxed with Squeak.

AAM - Well still no voice (it went on Saturday) and I made it to work today but couldn't get any phones or anything.  Actually wish I hadn't gone because I think it's made it worse.  All bunged up too, so I'm going to get the menthol crystals out soon to see if that helps.

Hello to everyone else - hope your absence means you are just all very well and keeping busy.

Take care all,
's & XXX's to everyone


----------



## Julie Wilts

She's here, she's there, that Feehily she get's everywhere     

BB addict, orange spotter squatter and Christian Lady ....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Apparently SueDulux is doing a one off quiz tonight ... just started ... but I'm too pooped t.b.h.
X


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sorry did I put you to sleep.


----------



## Julie Wilts

DH has still got some of his ironing left from last night ... bet he wishes he'd done it yesterday now.  (Says he doesn't though, but it might have to wait till I go to yoga tomorrow ).
XXXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just thought I would let you know that Feehilyfan (Sarah) Has decided to leave FF   

Sarah, If your Reading, I am sorry you felt the need to leave,
I want to wish you health and happiness with your family, 
All things happen for a reason and when God Closes one door he opens another   

~Dizzi~


----------



## Julie Wilts

Dizzi

Thanks for posting to let us know about Feehilyfan .... I'm sure people would have wondered where her posts had vanished otherwise.

If Feehilyfan does read this, then lots and lots of love from us honey.

You've kept me smiling when all I felt like doing was crying so many times.
You've stalked me from thread to thread, but then I've done the same.
You've made us laugh in quizzes & shown that amongst all the silliness you are a clever lady.

Take care of yourself and your family.
God bless.
XXXXX


----------



## Wicklow

Julie -  sarahsent me her email address so if you want it and she agrees you can have it i will pass it on. Yes indeed she made us all laugh and cry and she was a great one to blame things on!! She will be sadly missed.

Hi to everyone else

Feeling a bit sad today but im sure i will feel brighter soon

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ruth - Thanks honey, I've got Sarah's email and we've been messaging backwards and forwards last night and today.  I have to admit I am very   that she won't be around, but obviously she needs to do what's best for her.  Like I said to her earlier in an email she made me feel so much saner over the last couple of months, if nothing else because she was so loopy herself  .  

I've been feeling really   today too ... AF is on her way and lots of other things happening.

 we will all feel brighter very soon.
XXXX


----------



## Wicklow

Julie - big hugs to you hun. I have emailed her but not heard anything - would you pm me it again so i know ive got it right or get her to email me - i will pm you my email if thats ok!

She will be missed, i dont know as yet what went on but it will be strange on here without her. 

Take care - will pm you

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ruth - I emailed Sarah (Feehilyfan) yesterday with your e-mail address ... not sure if you'll have heard from her yet?  I've not heard from her today but had a few messages yesterday.  Hope you are doing ok today my lovely .  

 to Sasha/Carole/Dibley/Dizzi/Emmalottie.  Hope you are all ok ladies.

It's getting quiet on here now Feehilyfan's not about ... It's going to end up being the Ruth and Julie show.  

's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## Wicklow

The Ruth and Julie Show - I like the sound of that! Do we talk, sing, dance? Talk i reckon were good at that -
Where is everyone??

Been chatting to sarah on ********, so lovely to hear from her

You ok Julie - what you been up to? Good fathers day or is dh away?

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Ruth

Yeah, I think talking would be our strongest point.  .

Not sure where everyone else has gone too  .

I'm not on ********, but I've been e-mailing backwards and forwards and IM'g too.

My voice is back, but cough still there.  Got a busy week - DD went for her first session at school this pm .  I   a bit (as I thought I would).  Just seems too much at the moment, as I've not got another little one at home to occupy my time/mind.  Still, she had a lovely time & goes back again next Monday for another session.  DH was here all weekend and we did loads in the garden - DH even built DD's playhouse (actually it's a summerhouse because the playhouses all seemed too small).  Think he had a lovely Father's Day despite being busy.  

How about you honey?  Did your DH enjoy his Daddy's day?  Everything ok with your lovely little ones?
XXXX


----------



## Wicklow

Wow - getting ready for school! Alfie doesnt start part time until january and then full time at easter. A staggered intake here but i wish it wasnt, he struggles socially and i dont think this will help! Another one to occupy your time - you are welcome to mine!! I do know what you mean! Whens the next lot of treatment?  


Glad you are feeling better, my throats tons better too.

Must go, bath awaits the boys!

What about a new thread just for us??  

Ruth

WHERE IS EVERYONE!


----------



## carole

I'm still here  

Robert started nursery in January aged 3 years 2 months   - 5 two and a half hour sessions a week (9am - 11.30 am). He has made some good friends, and it gives me the chance to do some housework when I am at home on Mondays and Tuesdays. I was naughty this morning and didn't go to my women's bible study group    I stayed at home to hoover/mop the floors cos the house was a tip....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Late posting today ... work and then domestic stuff.

Carole - Lovely to hear that Robert enjoys his nursery sessions so much.  My DD loves her nursery too ... it's just a shame the as we moved towns, she won't actually go to school with any of her nursery friends.  Good on you for going to a regular bible study group anyway, and I'm sure missing one is fine honey.  .  Have you heard from Fee/Sarah today?  I've been emailing her, but nothing from her today.

Ruth - DD starts part time in September and full time from January, and a little part of me wishes we were keeping her back till January, but I know it's the right thing for her to go in September.  She's mentally/emotionally/physically ready for it, but in my eyes, she's still my baby.  I'm having my first scan next Tuesday (but my AF is being really weird this week) and hoping that this month we will be able to have our last IUI.  I'm not mentally in a very good place at the moment, but I hope that I will get back into the right place in time.

Busy day at work, and quite pants really, got a bit   because of something someone said.  DH didn't get home from work till 8.30pm, then worked on his laptop when he'd had dinner.  Hopefully, I'll be back to my usual   &   self soon.

's & XXX's to everyone


----------



## Wicklow

Julie - sorry you are feeling   im like that at the moment - think its due to my period!
Wow dd starting full time january! All children born after April here cannot start full time until easter. I could send him part time in september but i dont think hes ready. Academically he is - he can tell the time, knows and can name numbers up to 20, all his letters etc - he picks things up so quickly and easily but socailly he likes to be on his own - hes quite picky who he plays with! Hes not a boy to be hitting, fighting and majorly noisy at preschool so he gets forgotten! I think he will be ready part time in january. He is at pre-school all day today so i get to have time with Thomas and do housework - well i have done silly little jobs today and have a firend over for a coffee later.

Julie - last iui? what would be the next step if you needed it? ivf? Good luck - let us know how its going!

Carole - so good to see you on here, we thought you had got lost somewhere! Nice to have a break from the little ones isnt it!

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies, pants weather today isn't it .... not going camping again this weekend because the forecast looks pants too  

Ruth - Wish I could say I'm more chirpy today, but alas no.  Hope you are feeling a bit better today my lovely.  I'm really not sure what's going on with my AF this month.  All very strange.  Unfortunately IUI is our only option due to my FSH levels, so this is really our last chance.  I think that's why I am so negative at the moment, because I'm scared to pin all my hopes on it, only for it to fail again.

We are still waiting to find out exactly the days/hours that DD will go in September ... from what I can gather there is a 4wk 2 day induction (which I think is a mix of am's/pm's but not lunchtime), then the rest of the term will be either am's or pm's up till Christmas.  Then in January she'll do the full school day.  I am sure she's ready for it ... she certainly loved it on Monday ... socially/intellectually we've been told she's at the stage of an average child at the end of her first school year, so I'm sure she'll be fine.  It just feels so hard because I don't have another little one at home to focus on when she's not around.  I think I'm going to try and get the first 4 weeks off work, then try and adjust my hours for the rest of the year.  DD is at nursery till 12noon today, so I've done the grocery shopping and a few bits ... must be nice to get some time just with Thomas.

 & XXXX's


----------



## Sasha B

Ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL since my BFN. it was hard getting 2 negatives in as many months and I only feel like I'm finally able to surface again. I was so SHOCKED to see that Sarah is no longer with us at FF. If you're reading this hun, you will be very much missed.

Hi Julie & Wicklow, hope you are both feeling a bit better. AF can play havoc with your emotions. Julie, will start praying that this IUI is a success.

Hi to Carole as well. 

Thanks for your prayers for my friend's husband a few weeks ago. He died almost two weeks ago in his wife's arms. If I'm honest that hit me hard too because it reminded me so much of my Dh. As for me, well I think you can see by my ticker, I'm now beginning to focus on  September & my next cycle in the Czech Republic.

Bless you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Dibley

Hi Sasha,

Aw so sorry to hear that your friends DH died - special hugs hun  

Similar to yourself, I retreated into my safe little corner to lick my wounds after my BFN   
And i definately wasn't modding the board properly - sorry everybody 
Instead of modding, I was more like plodding 

But God's good...recently I've felt him giving me a good kick up the butt to get me going again  - which is definately a good thing considering I start my new job on July 14th  
Anyway I'm  for those of us who will be having TX's soon, that God will bless each of us with a BFP 

Take care all 

Dibs x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Dibly - How lovely to hear from you and you certainly don't need to apologise for not "modding" us.  We have all been fine, and I totally understand your need for some time to regain your usual strength.  I felt very much like that after our last BFN 2 months ago.  .  I've felt really lifted recently too (excepting a couple of days).  A new job .... very exciting.... .  Not long now then honey.  I was really pleased to see your new ticker yesterday showing that you've got your next tx booked.  I too really hope that those of us embarking on another tx will be blessed with a BFP.  .

Sasha - .  Lovely to hear from you too honey, but I'm so sorry to hear it's been such a tough time for you.  It must have been really difficult for you to witness your friend going through what you have been through as well , but I am so pleased to see your new ticker as well saying you've booked your next tx in September.  Like Dibley said I will be  too that we all have our BFP's to celebrate soon.  It was really sad to lose Sarah from FF, but I'm still in e-mail contact with her and she's doing ok.

Carole - .  Thank you for your support whilst m-i-l was in hospital.  .

Ruth - . Hope you are feeling better now honey.

AAM - Well, Dibley/Carole saw my post asking for prayer's for my m-i-l this week, and I'm really pleased to say that she's back hope and I  that she'll be stronger today after a good night's sleep.  There seems to be so many poorly people around at the moment; a good family friend has been diagnosed with bowel cancer is about to start chemo, and my friend at work's father has stomach cancer and the prognosis isn't good.  All I can do is  and support the people around them.

Still no AF for me  .  Not sure if I've just stressed it completely away.  One minute I'm convinced she's about the arrive, but then on the flipside I think I've not got my usual signs.  I'm off to Tesco's shopping this morning, and if nothing's started by then, I will buy an HPT to use tomorrow morning.  The clinic still want me to go for my scan on Tuesday (provided my AF doesn't suddenley arrive) to see what's happening, and if necessary they will do a blood test whilst I am there.  It's day 31 for me and in 18 months I've only had 1 cycle this length ... it's usually 24-26 days.  Stress can affect  it though can't it.

Well, the weather forecast is pants this weekend, so we won't be out gardening like we were all last weekend.  At least I can get on with some of the inside chores done I guess.  Hope you have all got some exciting things planned this weekend.

's & XXXX's for everyone


----------



## Angelat

Hi girls

So excited someone started this thread since last year!  Well done!!

Can I join you?

Am due to have last scan next week then ET for a frozen cycle on 30th June (hopefully).  It went horribly wrong last time so we are just using up our 3 little frozen ones and if it doesn't work, we'll be looking at adoption (can't face any more IVF after this!).

Hopefully will get to know you a bit
Angie


----------



## Dibley

Hi Angie  

Of course you can join us hun - more the merrier I say 

Having just read your ticker...wow you've been through the mill, poor you 

I'll be   really hard for you, that everything will go smoothly for this TX - and that ET with your precious   will bring your long awaited and definately much deserved BFP! 

Keep us posted with your news 

Dibs x


----------



## skybluesarah

Hi everyone,

I've not been around for a while - was on my training course to be a practitioner for Life FertilityCare, and then not long afterwards, had my fourth miscarriage.  I keep losing them between 4 and a half and 5 and a half weeks, so very early.  All recurrent miscarriage testing has come back as normal, so at the moment everyone is scratching their heads trying to figure out what to do with me!

We are okay though, I feel a lot closer to God and really blessed to be starting to help other couples in the same situation through my practioner work.  

I hope you are all okay, I often remember you all in my prayers.


----------



## Wicklow

Skybluesarah - Thinking of you hun and hope that prayers will be answered as well as questions to your miscarriages. Are you haveing fertility treatment each time? 

Ang- great to have you hear - we need more people so the thread doesnt die

dibley - so very lovely to hear from you, you have the right to plod my love, it must be hard being a mod when you just need your own space - nobody thinks bad of you just lovely to have you back with us

sasha - great to hear from you too - so sorry to hear about your friends dh and all the memories that must have come back for you. Really praying for your next cycle my lovely. keep posting on here, we miss you

carole - hey hun

julie - glad you are feeling brighter, wish i could say i was but im not and alfie can obviously sence it and is playing up. Think im hormonal and tired and just want someone to put their arms around me and say you are doing a fab job, your a great mum and we love you and at the mo i feel a little bit alone, may need to draw near to God instead of battling on my own! A new job - fantastic, what are you doing?

Love and prayers to everyone.

ooohhhhh exciting news........... ive just bout a new living translation application study bible and the sixty minute mother - cant wait to get in there!

Ruth


----------



## skybluesarah

Hi Ruth,  

This last pregnancy was completely natural, the three previous were with the aid of HCG shots in my luteal phase, but still natural conception.  The frustrating thing is that after a couple of years of infertility, we have suddenly managed to get pregnant every time we try to achieve a pregnancy...we just can't hold on.  The doctors think it likely that I never actually had a problem getting pregnant, but just have been unable most times to carry long enough to get a positive test.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Skybluesarah - Lovely to hear from you again, but so terribly sorry to hear you've had another m/c.  My friend had 3 m/c's which were unexplainable before she went on to have 2 healthy children, and I  this will be the case for you.  What a fantastic thing you are doing training to help other people struggling with their IF. 

Angie - Welcome to the thread honey, and lots and lots of  for your next tx.  Always lovely to have new people popping in.  .

Ruth - I am so sorry to hear that you aren't feeling much brighter hun, and that Alfie is playing on it.  I'm tired and hormonal, t.b.h. and because my AF still hasn't arrived I did another HPT this pm, and it was a .  I was really   afterwards, but I have to accept that as I am peri-menopausal this could happen.  Just because it's day 31, I might end up missing a period.  .  If my AF doesn't arrive before Tues then I am going for my scan anyway to see what's happening and to see if there are any follies there.  I just  that this isn't the end for me.    I totally understand what you mean about sometimes just wanting someone to tell you what a great job you are doing at being a Mum, and it never happens ... I just look at DD sometimes and know deep down that I am.  I wanted to go to Church tomorrow, but I found out that it is a christening service and so t.b.h. I don't feel strong enough to go this week.

Carole, Dibley, Sasha - Hello my lovelies, hope you are ok today?  .

AAM - Well m-i-l is back home and getting stronger, thank God.  She's still in pain, but it's lessening and she's resting more easily.  Thank you for all your support recently.  

's & XXX's to everyone


----------



## Sasha B

Julie hun,      so sorry to hear that you tested negative. Its a very hard place to be. Take care of yourself.

Ruth, my lovely more    to you too. Little ones are so good on picking up on things and then pressing your buttons. You ARE a fabulous wife, mum and person and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Have you had the time to sit down with your Dh and share openly about how you're feeling?

Sky      so sorry to hear of this latest in a series of losses. It must be frustrating that it still remains unexplained. I'll pray that you know God's comfort and great love for you at this time.

Angel, welcome and all the best for your FET.

Dibs, September is coming!!! Only two more months and a bit to go! Hope all goes really well on the 14th (I'm sure it will). I shall be   for you.

Love to anyone I've missed.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Angelat

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the lovely welcome!

Skybluesarah - a friend of mice kept having recurrent m/c - it the end they discovered that her (the mothers) blood was clotting too soon and the baby was being aborted due to lack of blood flow.  She had to inject everyday all the way through her pg as soon as she knew she was pg and finally she gave birth to her little daugher madeline.  Have they thoroughly checked your bloods?

Can't remember who on here said that christenings can be hard but I agree.  I find mothers day in the church the worst though!  I have recently become a god mother for a friends child and funnily enough it didn't bother me for a change so asking God for strength can definetly help I think.

Has anyone ever come across a christian book about coping with infertility/ not having but wanting children  I know Sarah in the bible was told to wait, but she was told she would actually have children eventually - what about us normal people who hope and hope and hope never knowing whether it will be God's plan for us or not  Any books out there on this sort of thing that you know of?

I can't keep treatment up beyond this year, so we will be looking at adoption is this FET fails (only got 3 frozen eggs anyway so I guess they will all be defrosted this time) and I'm quite excited by that journey too if FET fails.

Anway, better go and do some work!

   
God bless, Angie
x


----------



## liveinhope

I have a couple of books which might suit - can't remember the names off hand (at work!) but I will have a look and let ya know!


----------



## Wicklow

Sasha - Thankyou hun for your such kind words. Had a really positive day today and feel a lot better. You didnt do any 'me' posts so I hope you and bella are ok.   foe you still

Julie -   Life sure can suck - are you sure this is the end for you? Hope you are feeling a little brighter too.

Angie - you are so up beat about things and if God oes choose to close one door then i am sure he will have another door open with one of those material sausage dogs keeping it open and the drafts out. I will pray for you and your final treatment tho hun.

Skybluesarah - how are things with you hun?

Dibley - the journey will start again for you soon - i spose we are always on this journey, just depends what path we decide to take or are shown to take!

My best friend asked me to be Godmother for her little boy today - I was so touched. She isnt a christian so I hope having a part in her life will help her! I also cant believe anyone would choose me! (im actually godmother to 3 boys - 2 christian friends and 1 not!) I must be doing something right!

Love to you all

Ruth


----------



## icky

Hello

sorry been AWOL for a while. Unfortunatly was a BFN for us with this treatment, so we needed to take some time out and be by ourselves for a bit. Luckily we managed to get 9 frosties so we still have hope.  Done lots of praying for the past few days. 

NOt read back yet so sorry no personals. will catch up.

good to be back

xxx


----------



## skybluesarah

Angela, all my bloods are fine...   It's very frustrating!

Icky, take your time getting back to "normal" and be kind to yourself. 

Thank you all for your prayers.  Despite it all, I'm feeling really positive and cheerful.  No doubt sadness will hit every now and then!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Apologies for being a bit AWOL recently .... worked some extra hours to make up the time I've taken off for DD's first school sessions.  M-i-l is much better, and hoping to be back to work tomorrow.  Bless you all for your  and support for us all - I am convinced it really helped.

But I should be around much more and annoying everyone with my long chatty posts as I'm now on another 2ww.   .... yes we had our final tx today (basting ... but I don't like that word).  It all went well ... had my favourite consultant and assistant and I had 2 follies this time (first time ever) & DH's sample was excellent (555 million sperm apparently  ) - they even asked if he'd consider being a donor.  So, feet up and immediately onto FF to try and catch up after a hectic few days.

Hope you are all ok.

Skybluesarah - .  Glad you are feeling positive today ... but like you say the sadness sometimes creeps back.  Take care.

Icky - So sorry to hear you had a BFN honey.  .  Great news about the 9 frosties though.

Ruth - Really pleased toh ear you had a better day yesterday & how fab to be asked to be Godmother again.  Such an honour to be asked.

We are off to DD's school tonight for the first parent's evening, so will catch up again tomorrow.

Take care all,
's & XXXX's


----------



## skybluesarah

Wow Julie, that's a lot of sperm...you've got to love those odds!


----------



## Angelat

Hi guys - sorry not posted for a while...I was waiting to find out about ET.  My scan yesterday was fine and the endo is thick enough so have been waiting for a date for ET next week - 

The clinic have kep me hanging on all day, so I chased them after 4pm.  Annoyingly ET isn't going to be monday which we had originally been told, but FRIDAY!!!       A WHOLE WEEK AWAY!!!    Most annoying - I'd got myself all psyched up (how do you spell that) for Monday, or even tuesday or wendesday but FRIDAY??    Anyway, made me well up when they told me.    I guess I am more on edge than I'd thought I was.    They said is was 'cos they had lots of egg collections to do and they didn't want the scientists to be short of time and just squeeze me in and not give the right attention to the thawing process. Fair enough I guess, BUT BUT!!  Was worried my body couldn't just keep hanging on but apparently the endo can only get thicker so no need to worry.

She said they take 2 frosties     out and see how they thaw and if they need to they'd remove the third as well.  I'm more nervous about them thawing than anything else and the thought of getting ready to go next week then getting a call to say theres' no point fills me with dread.  The clinic is nearly 2 hours away (and its our closest) so its' going to be an agonising week next week and it is all so out of our hands (as all of this is in a way).  It seems such a long way away.  I have to start the pessaries on Tuesday night.

At least I can fit in another session of acupuncture which will help me feel better!    Just broken one of my rules and had a cuppa tea, and might have a small glass of wine tonight seen as I am a whole week away (will probably talk myself out of that behaviour as soon as I pour the glass though!).  Am bored of being good for some reason!

  

Anway, have a good weekend and I hope to catch up with you next week.

Angie
x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

It's been quiet on here recently ... Feehilyfan's gone, Carole's not about much, Ruth has been quiet this week too.  .  Hope you are all ok ladies?  

Angie - Sorry to hear you sounding so stressed my lovely.  .  Isn't it frustrating when you have to keep chasing the clinic and then they change the goalposts. Unfortunately I think all of the tx/IF things are very out of our hands, and that's what makes it so scary ... the lack of control.  I really hope that your extra acupuncture session helps you, and I don't think a small glass of wine tonight will do any harm if it helps you to relax a bit (in fact my Consultant recommends the occasional glass).  Take care of yourself hun, and lots of luck for next week. XXX

Skybluesarah - I know ... good job I married a young, virile man ... shame he ended up with a menopausal old lady  .

Dibs/Sasha/Ruth/Carole/Liveinhope/Icky - Hope you are all ok my lovelies.

AAM - Well day 2 of the 2ww is nearly over.  Had a very restful day and quite a few giggles.  Few little twinges but nothing to report.
XXXXXXX


----------



## liveinhope

All fine with me.  Would appreciate you keeping me in your prayers on Monday as I have a cons appt and looking to start ICSI round 2.  Feeling a bit apprehensive at the moment 

Lots of love to you all

xx


----------



## Wicklow

I am quiet because im doing respite this week so not as easy to get on the computer here at mums and a little slower too - just popping in to say hi. Will do personals when I am back home (im home tomorrow night)

Love to all

we are off to mcdonalds and bowling today - alfies first time bowling too! hee hee

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Liveinhope -  being said for you honey.  No wonder you are apprehensive ... each time we started another tx I was apprehensive and considering not going through with it, but once you are there it feels like it's the right thing.  Take care of yourself.  .

Ruth - I wondered where you were this week my lovely, and bless you, you are doing respite again for your parents.  Hope that the rest of weekend goes ok and you aren't too tired by the end of the weekend.  Hope you all enjoyed your McD's and bowling (especially as it was Alfies first time).

Hello to everyone else .

Day 3 of 2WW for me today and I'm just really, really tired.  Went back to bed at 3pm till 5pm today (not asleep all that time though), because I was tired after a couple of hours at DH's work's family fun day.  DD loved it though ... bouncy castles, massive inflatable slides, train rides, fairground rides and face painting.  Going to rest up a bit more tomorrow.

 & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everybody,

Just a quickie because its late and I've been inundated with work this week so not had the time that I would have liked to read & post.

Ruth, wonderful that you've been asked to be god mother! I am very glad to hear you are feeling a bit better.

Julie, praying for you my love that you'll have your much longed for BFP in less than two weeks time.

Liveinhope, will pray for your appointment on Monday.

Thanks for asking after me Ruth. Your prayers are still very much appreciated. I am still struggling, which is why I don't post too much on myself. I just can't shake this feeling of being left behind. These last two BFNs hit me really hard and have made me miss my dh more than I have ever done since he died. I am so aware of God's comfort but it doesn't take away the pain and the grief. 

Love to you all & keeping you in my prayers.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Sasha 

Sorry to hear it's been such a busy week for you honey & bless you for thinking of me in your prayers.  I have really felt much less alone since I joined FF, and I'm sure all the prayers are surrounding me with the love and support I've needed.

I'm really so   to hear how much you have been struggling, and that your last BFN's have really made you miss your DH.  This journey is hard enough, but I am so very lucky to have my DH with me, and I am so very sad that your DH is no longer there for you.  I really don't want to upset you at all, and probably don't say the right things, but please know that I care and  for you my lovely.  May God surround you with his love and bring you comfort to ease the pain and grief which you feel.  

 to everyone else ... hope you are all enjoying your weekends.

's &  for everyone
Julie
XXXXX


----------



## Guest

Can I join?  

I've just joined this board, although we are further along the journey than many on here and are in the process of adopting three children.  

Its been a hard journey but we are so lucky that God has now blessed us and although it was tricky to understand why he put us through all he did, we can now see the wonderful plan he has for us.  This has been a huge step but with His help we know we can do it.  

Our family is not conventional; but we are growing together in love.  

Love and prayers to all
Bop


----------



## Wicklow

Bop hun - so very pleased to welcome you on this thread - dont be a stranger - its the thread that i think is the most supportive. Maybe because we have God at the centre and because we all believe the same no matter what path we are on

Julie - will be praying so hard for you. I am going to ask my small group at church to pray for all my FFriends on here on thursday so you will be remembered in our prayers there and at home. The wait is hard, the journey not easy but may God surround you with his love

Sasha - My lovely. I cant imagine what you are going through and the fact that when youve had a bfn you havent had you dh there to take some of that pain away. I pray that you next tx will work and you will know Gods presence in abundance (excuse spelling mistakes)

carole, dibley, liveoinhope, ang, sky blue and all ive missed  a big hi to you all

Ruth


----------



## skybluesarah

Hi ladies,  

I have a huge pile of washing up waiting for me so can't stay on long, but just wanted to say that you are all in my prayers.


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks, Ruth & Julie. Your posts brought tears to my eyes. I am so pleased to have found this wonderful group of women. Thank again for your prayers.

Welcome Bop. 

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Sasha


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies and what a beautiful day it is today

Sasha - I really didn't want to upset you at all my lovely, but just to know that we care.    Hope you are having a better day today.

Skybluesarah - Hope the washing up didn't take too long ..... I had a mountain of ironing to do, but gave up about 1/2 way through.  I can finish it off tonight watching my soaps.

Ruth - Thank you so much honey.  I hope you are able to relax a bit after the respite you did last week.  Congratulations, by the way, on the weight you have already lost ... what an achievement.

Bop - A very warm welcome and how lovely to hear that you are in the process of welcoming 3 lovely children into your family. 

Carole/Liveinhope/Icky/Dibley - Hope you all had good weekends.

AAM - Well I've made the 6 curtains for DD's playhouse and a matching tablecloth this morning, so that certainly kept me busy and took my mind off the 2ww.  Now I've got some crampy pains which I am trying to ignore, but I'm going to rest up for the afternoon now.

's & XXXX's


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all your welcomes - it is wonderful to be able to share with others who share my faith.  

I've been reading some of the earlier posts and my prayers go out to each of you wherever you are on your journeys.  

Julie - I wil keep praying for you over the next 10 days - the 2WW wait is so draining.  

Sasha - your story is inspiring and I hope you find peace soon.  

Bop


----------



## icky

Morning

Wicklow - did you have a good time bowling?

Julie - hope the 2WW isnt gong too slow. You are in my prayers.

Bop - welcome you certainly have found the right place for support.

skyblue sarah - i still have a mountain of ironing to do.

Sasha -   so sorry hun you are in my prayers.

What a lovely day it is today been out with the dog and now going to do my wii fit.

Hello to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Angelat

Sorry not posted for a while, been SSSOooo tired!

Sasha - you are an amazing woman and I cannot even begin to imagine how much strength you must have to go through all of this.  You must miss your DH very much and love your daughter dearly.  I pray God blesses you.

Bop - nice to meet you!! We are thinking of adopting if this final FET doesn't work this week.  We have been thinking about it for over a year now and it is only because the NHS offered us IVF treatment that we haven't started the adoption process yet.  How long have you been waiting to welcome the children?  Was it a shock to suddenly be a mother to three  Sorry for the questions, but if this doesn't work we are wanting to move onto adoption later this year and I am interested to know how it works!!  Well done!!

Hi to everyone else - sorry I am not very good at the personals.

I had a horrible night last night and I think it must be because I started the pessaries.  Gave me terrible back ache and felt sick.  Ended up watching finding nemo at 2am with a hot water bottle and a mug of hot milk!  Hope everyone else is feeling better!  Thinking and praying for you all.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Angelat - Sorry to hear you had such a terrible night, but isn't Finding Nemo lovely  .  Probably much more lovely on a Saturday pm though, and not 2am in the morning.  Hope you feel better today my lovely.

Icky - Hope you enjoyed your walk yesterday .... the weather is horrible here today and the forecast looks pants for the next few days down South.  We have Wii but not Wii Fit .... what bits do you like doing on there?  We have friends who have it, and we saw their daughter playing on it the other day ... looks like a lot of fun, but t.b.h. we just don't have the money at the moment.  Will have to wait until later in the year.

Ruth - Well done on winning the quiz last night hun.  My brain was like mush last night, so I didn't bother (although I could have entertained people with my  answers).

Skybluesarah/Bop/Sasha/Dibley/Emmalottie - Hello my lovelies, hope you are all ok today.  

Julie
's & XXXX's


----------



## skybluesarah

Hi Ladies,  well, I now have a big pile of washing and a big pile of ironing...how can two people generate so much stuff to be cleaned? 

We have wii fit, I love it, though I am appalling at the boxing and the game where you have to header the footballs.  I enjoy the skiing and the hula hooping though!

Angela, when I had trouble sleeping I bought one of those cheap Zen relaxing music CDs you get in supermarket.  Does the trick every single time!

Hope you are all okay.  We are about to book in for some tests in Liverpool with Dr Quenby for NK cells...oh, and I got a letter saying I am due a smear test..didn't know whether to laugh or cry, I have had more implements up my bits in the last 3 years than anyone should have in a lifetime!


----------



## Guest

Angelat said:


> Bop - nice to meet you!! We are thinking of adopting if this final FET doesn't work this week. We have been thinking about it for over a year now and it is only because the NHS offered us IVF treatment that we haven't started the adoption process yet. How long have you been waiting to welcome the children? Was it a shock to suddenly be a mother to three Sorry for the questions, but if this doesn't work we are wanting to move onto adoption later this year and I am interested to know how it works!! Well done!!


Hi Angelat - nice to meet you too.

As for adopting, we did it all back to front so our timescales were quite unusual!! When we got married, we half expected problems as I'd been unable to conceive in my first marriage although exDH had sperm issues. We looked into fostering whilst we ttc and were approved as respite / short term foster carers for two children in May 06. At the time I was studying so we took a few respite placements that summer (alongside trying IUI) and just at the end "our" three came for a one off weekend. Six weeks later they had an emergency respite with us and then a week at New Year and we carried on with regular respite from then on. Around Easter 07 it was decided they could not ever return to their birth family - we considered taking them, but were intending to try IVF and after a lot of heartache felt we had to give the IVF one last go. Sept 07 we got a BFN and took a month off, then decided to go ahead with applying to adopt them. From then on our respite weekends and weeks became more frequent and we went through a condensed assessment process (as much overlapped with the fostering assessment), finally going to an approval and matching Panel in Jan 08. The official placement date was 8th March, although they had been with us every weekend for a while before that. The final move was still a huge shock, but I don't think we could have done it from a standing start. We have petitioned to adopt and hope to have it all finalised by Chiristmas as mum has verbally given her consent.

Anyway, good luck with your journey, whichever path you take and I will pray for you over the next few weeks.

Bop


----------



## Angelat

Hiya girls

Just got a call from the clinic.  2 out of the 3 frosties survived the thaw so setting off to the clinic now.  Oooo so excited!!     Please pray that we will rest with it in Gods hands.  This is our last treatment before we look at adoption so we pray we get Gods outcome (and hope it isn't too painful for us whichever way the journey takes us).  

Bop - thanks for the info - what a journey!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Angelat - I am so  for you that there are 2 lovely frosties ready for you.   for you my lovely.

Bop - Wow, that really is an amazing journey.  What a Christmas present for you all if the adoption is all sorted by then.

Skybluesarah - I've got another load of washing to do, and need to get the clean washing off the line .. ready to iron this evening.  I was scary-good at the boxing, so-much-so that DH banned me from playing.  We saw our friend's daughter doing the ski-ing and it looked like so much fun.   about your comment about the number of impliments you've been submitted too.  I feel much the same.

Well, I hit a sort of crisis point yesterday ... like a big heavy blanket of misery just suffocated me.  Kept going all day, but ended up   after DD went to bed, which meant I couldn't go out like I planned.  Feel a bit better today thank goodness ... just hormones I think.  Really felt like I usually do when AF is on it's way, so I'm feeling much less .  Guess I'll know in a couple of days.

's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## Guest

Angelat - what wonderful news - hope all goes well over the enxt couple of weeks, 

Julie - sorry you're finding the waiting tough.  

Love and prayers to all
Bop


----------



## skybluesarah

Angela and Julie, sounds like you both need a lot of    right now, so you're on my list!
Bop, the last few years sound like a real adventure.  I will pray for everything to be finalised by Christmas.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

98% sure it hasn't worked.

Sorry for lack of personals.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Dibley

Julie - I've been   for you everyday, I so hope you're wrong!

Big   hun - come on it aint over yet! 

Love Dibs xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thank you Dibs, but I know it's over.  Won't go into gruesome details, but it's the same as always.

Thought I would cope with it better - it's not the first time and we are blessed with DD, but I am in such a mess.  Held it together today whilst DD was awake, but now she's in bed the floodgates have opened again.

Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Julie


----------



## Guest

Julie - I'm so sorry to read your news - its never gets any easier does it?  Big ((hugs))

Rose - hello and welcome to this board.  Thank you for sharing your story; I hope you get the answers you want soon and peace too.  

Bop


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Rose - Welcome to the thread honey.  Lots of luck for your journey.

Bop/Carole - Thank you my lovelys.

Just watching Vicar of Dibley and at least I am smiling now. 

I have to say I am really disappointed with myself today - we went to a friends whose DD was having her 4th b'day party.  They live in South Wales, and there were a lot of people who travelled up from Wiltshire, as our friends used to live here.  We know a lot of their other friends and their children.  One of the couples who have a little boy are also pg again (and my friend hadn't told me).  I was getting on ok (I had thought I wouldn't go in case I got a bit over-emotional) but as soon as I saw her with her bump I just had to move out of the room.  She must have thought me so rude, because I didn't even speak to her and kept moving from room to room.  Not a very Christian attitude, and I'm really ashamed of myself.  

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## carole

Julie

  Rose


----------



## Sasha B

Julie, there are no words. I am so sad to hear that this last attempt hasn't worked. You reaction is totally normal, its one of self-preservation in grief. You are grieving for the child you so desperately want and when you see others for whom it just seems to happen so easily, it is just like the knife is being twisted that much further in. Please don't be too hard on yourself. God knows your heart.

Rose, if its any consolation I'm also a single (widowed) parent who is going through IVF alone. Its not easy, but God will give you the strength & courage to keep looking to Him, even when it seems everything else isn't going to plan and that one of the things you most long for is slipping through your fingers. Sorry to hear of the losses that your ex suffered. I can't imagine loosing my DD on top of my DH. When something like that happens, it does scar you (for want of a better word) and changes the rest of your life, as well as how you view that life. I am sorry that he no longer wants to be in a relationship with you. I can understand your grief and upset over this as well. I hope that God will make you so aware of His tangible love for you and that you really experience his healing touch. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Wicklow

oh Julie hun - so sorry. Your feelingas and reactions to the pregnant lady are totally normal. I struggle even now when people announce pregnancies or have bumps but remember FROG (fully rely on God). Big hugs to you hun

Rose - so lovely to have you on here and for telling us your story - hope you will feel settled here we are all fairly nice! 

Sasha - how are you my lovely? 

Hi carole, dibley, bop, sarah - hope you are all ok

Im fine, busy as always. dh is off paintballing for a friends birthday on saturday so im home alone! never mind. We are having a church at a place calld athelington hall this week (we hire a community centre that is unavailable this week) the hall is owned by a member so we are having a marquee in the grounds for a big family event, a picnic and then games/use of the pool etc so should be a nice day - hope weather helps!
Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ladies, thank you soooo much for all your lovely posts. (FROG - must remember that).

Sorry for not doing personals ... I'm just hovering around keeping busy with DD's birthday things.

Will be back soon,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Angelat

Hello everyone

Thought I'd pop in and say hi.  Sorry I've been away so long.

Julie - sorry to hear of your news.  

Welcome to the new new people, its lovely to see new faces on this thread (I know you can't actually see them, but you know what I mean!)  

I am feeling ok at the moment.  My two little embies are on board and I hope settling in well.  I've had some twinges etc. but I can never make out whether its the meds causing it or not.  First 4 days were fine, yesterday I was in a terrible grouch and sure it hadn't worked.  I'm trying so hard to rest in God and not to worry but we both really want this to work.  Having said that we are both quite excited by the idea of adoption too, so who knows what Gods plan is for us...


----------



## carole

for you Angelat 

I am in Shropshire, so not too far from you


----------



## Wicklow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Julies DD   Hope she has a lovely day.
julie - hope you are fine hun - thinking of you!

hi to all

ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Ruth - Thanks honey.  DD had a fab birthday yesterday & she's got another party on Sunday with her friends from Church playgroup and nursery.  the fourth cake I made turned out ok, and she loved it (decorated as a pink butterfly).

Angelat -  that those embies are snuggling in tight.

Hope everyone else is well.

I'm just keeping busy with DD's birthday things.  When I'm not busy it gives me too much time to think about things.  Had my last playgroup session at Church yesterday which was emotional, but DH came with me too, which made it easier.

Hope people have some nice plans for the weekend.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Angelat

Hiya

Thanks Julie for your    I pray they are snuggling in too.

Hi Carole - I used to live near Oswestry but now in mid-Wales, about 40mins from Ludlow.  Lovely place Shropshire.  Used to work in Shrewsbury and still really like the town.  

This 2ww is beginning to drive me mad now!  One min I'm convinced its worked and have loads of symptoms, the next I feel normal and think it has not.  Please pray I keep my cool and don't get too despondent over the next few days!

Have a lovely weekend girls!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Angelat 

I think the 2ww is a form of torture.  I've always been determined to be really positive, but then when it fails it hits you so much harder.  I tried to keep my mind busy this time to see if it helped, and I think it did.  It's when I got into the 2nd week that I really struggled to keep positive, because I started to feel all my usual AF signs.

 for you to have peace of mind and a sense of calm my lovely.

Julie
XXXX

 to everyone else - hope you are having lovely weekends so far.


----------



## Angelat

Hiya ladies

I know I said I wouldn't test early but I had a big scare Saturday night and ended up testing on Sunday lunchtime - it was a faint but very positive   5 days early!  Tested again this morning and it was a bigger and darker cross - I am pregnant!!      

If you want to know why I tested early - visit my 2ww diary - 'Members treatment diaries' - FET diaries (its a long story!!!).

Feels a bit strange, knowing early, like I've broken all the rules (which I never do!!).  Still in shock I think!

Anyway, just wanted to thank you for your prayers so far and ask you to pray that it (they) develop healthily (especially after my m/c last time).    

Will test again on Friday, my offical test date!  Am worried it might dissappear by then!

Hope you are all alright. 
Angie


----------



## Dibley

​
Oh Wow! Fantastic news Angie!!!!   

 you have a healthy pregnancy 

Love Dibs xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Angelat - That is the most fantastic news honey.  Congratulations.   .  Take care of yourself. XXXX


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Hi All!!

[fly]Congratulations Angelat  [/fly]

Best of luck with the pregnancy hun!!

xx


----------



## Sasha B

Angelat, praying that you will have a happy & healthy 9 months (and beyond)!

Julie, I'll be in Dorset, but the week before you  . Where are you going? We'll be at studland. Never been there before but heard its lovely.

Dibley my love,    congratulations on starting your new job! I hope you settle in really quickly and enjoy getting to know your new congregation. 

Ruth, how are you? 

Hi to Carole and Rose and anyone else I have forgoten.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sasha - Studland is just beautiful.  I stayed at Swanage as a child on a school field trip and it's got a very special place in my heart.  I've been back camping many times in that area, and Studland is lovely to walk to around the cliffs from Swanage and "Old Harry Rocks".  We are further around the coast between just outside West Bay.  Are you camping?  

Dibley - Didn't know you'd started a new job my lovely.  Hope it's all going really well.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Nofi

Ladies,

Hmm… not sure if you remember me   . I used to post quite regular on this board (rather than thread) until I got so busy, it’s really been manic as I have hardly had time to browse the internet lately. Work has been really demanding and stressful as I had tight deadlines to deliver products on the projects am managing, coupled with the fact that I am working for two clients at the same time plus assignments submission due dates for my Exec- MBA in Uni.

As I couldn’t cope with all the above as I no longer seemed to have a life   and even rushing through my devotion with God daily, thus I have just informed a client I would have to terminate the contract at the end of the month.    This will enable me to focus on more meaningful things like   with you lovely Christian sisters , stop being an outcast with my extended family, planning my next treatment and focusing on my studies.

Angie – Big   on your     . Wishing you loads of good health and a stressless nine months ahead.

All – I haven’t been able to read back and catch on your individual news yet, i will pop back later to do some personals. 

Missed you all so much….

Nofi
xx


----------



## Guest

Angelat - congrats - tha is wonderful news.  

As for us - we were supposed to be on holiday but have come back today after just five days as things were just not working out - the kids were really tricky and we are left feeling (and being physically) very battered.  Pray for us to love our children unconditionally and to be good enough parents to them.  

Bop


----------



## Angelat

Hi Nofi - welcome back!  Hope to get to know you a bit better - hope the contract etc works out well for you.  Sounds like you are sorting out your priorities - good for you!

Bop - sorry to hear you are having difficulties.  I pray God helps you and gives you wisdom to know what to do.  

I tested again today - still positive!  Official test day tomorrow, so will ring the clinic then! (still can't believe it!!!)  Thanks for your lovely messages, it means a lot to me.


----------



## Wicklow

Its ok, im here! No need to panic any longer!! Just been feeling under the weather so not been on here but getting better now!

Angelat - CONGRATULATIONS What amazing news to hear on a friday morning! I just pray that the bloods come back fine today - huge prayers for you

Sasha/Julie - We went to dorset to swanage/studlands a bout 4 years ago. Our old vicar has a house there that he lets out to friends. Beautiful part of the country.

Nofi - good to see you back and taking a stand in having some you and God/Family time - we all need that!

Rose39 - Think i must have missed your entrance onto this thread? or did I  Well welcome anyway! Its a funny thread as nobody is really at the same stage in the fertility journey like a lot of the other threads but we do all have someone right at the centre of our lives and treatment/journey

Bop - Hun, my prayers are so with you at the moment, if we can help, please, please let us know. Love to you all

Dibley - how are things with you? did someone say a chage of jobs? I seemed to have missed that...... think i need to WAKE UP!!  

lOVE TO YOU ALL

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Ruth - Was worried I'd scared you off with all my misery.  .  Sorry to hear you've not been well though hun - have the boys been poorly as well?

Bop - So sorry to hear you've had to cut your hol's short & I will be  for you my lovely.

Angelat - Great news honey & I'm sure it will all seem even more real when the clinic can confirm it all.  Wonder when your first scan will be?

Sasha - Hope you are ok my lovely?

Nofi - Welcome back & glad you are getting some time back for yourself.

Dibley - Hope the new job is going well.

Rose39 - Hope you are ok my lovely?

Well, I had a fab time out yesterday with the Church group at Longleat.  There was a little shower of rain when we arrived, but it was dry for the picnic and all the time we were there.  The kids had a great time, the Mums had lots of laughs, but sadly there was no sign of Ben Fogle (oh, well my skins terrible at the moment, so probably best not to meet him just yet). 

I'm off to the Next sale tomorrow with my friend at 7am for some retail therapy, so I'm really looking foward to that.  Other than that we haven't really made any plans.  Need to get our camping stuff down to check its all ok.

Felt like some of those dark clouds that have been above me for the last couple of weeks are finally lifting a little.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Dibley

Aw girls, thanks for asking about me 
I am SO busy - 4 days into my new parish and I haven't stopped. What with my church school breaking up for the holidays, I've been busy everyday with end of term events - the year 6 leavers service was very moving  but then I had a great laugh at their drama production 'Grease'!   However, today my first funeral came in and girls I really need your   for this one - it's a lady who miscarried at 23 weeks, and her poor wee baby couldn't survive 
I went to see both parents this evening and as you can imagine their absolutely devastated  Even though I've done a number of baby funerals over the years - they are still the most difficult part of my wonderful job. The funeral will be next Wednesday and I'd love it if you ladies could cover it with prayer 

Sorry no personals tonight - I'm just about to go and have my tea 

Hope you are all well...big   to each & everyone of you 

Love Dibs xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Dibs 
So sorry to hear your start into the new job has been so busy and so difficult for you honey.  I can't even began to imagine how I could preside (is that the right word?) over a baby's funeral.  I went to a funeral for a friend's stillborn child and it was the hardest thing I've ever done.  The vision of that tiny white coffin still upsets me even now (about 15 years ago).  Will be  for you my lovely.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Guest

Thanks to everyone for all the prayers and PMs - I have felt really supported over the past few days.  Things seem to have returned to normal and perhaps with hindsight it was just too early for us all.  We never anticipated it would upset the kdis in that way, but it did and the result was some very difficult behaviour, which we found difficult to respond to in a positive way.    At least this way we have a few days here together to do some fun things without the added stress of another new home.  

Dibley - good luck with your new job and I will continue to pray for you.  I pray for all affected by the loss of a wee tot and I'm sure God will give you wisdom and strength to support the family at this difficult time.  I don't think these things ever get easier.  

Angelat - praying all is still good with you.  

Love and prayers to all
Bop


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Dibley,

It must be heartbreaking for the parents and obviously this will affect you on a personal level because of what you have experienced too. Although we have the hope of heaven and of one day being reunited, it does not mean that the loss isn't just as devastating. I'll pray for you on Wednesday, that God will give you strength to comfort those parents and to lead the service. 

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bop,

It is such early days still but well done for getting away for a short time (my sister is adopted and I remember those first weeks & months very well). Even though it has unsettled them, your returning home has perhaps helped to convey to the children that will be staying with their mummy and daddy for good. It just goes to show how very important familiarity is in building the trust that this is for forever. Will continue to pray for you, dh & your lovely family. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Wicklow

Dibley, What a difficult first week for you. I dont think i could do what you are doing especially having experienced what you have. I just pray that God gives you the words and the strength to make that horrible time a comfort to the parents and family. With love hun
Ruth


----------



## georgette

Hello,

Mind if I sneak on here too?
I am extremely new to not only this board, but infertility too. My husband and I have had a rather roller coaster like year. We started TTC 13 months ago, I promptly collapsed and was hospitalised with a bleeding ovarian cyst - to cut a rather long, tedious and painful story short, I had a right endometrioma, which seemed strangely difficult to diagnose! We have been told IVF is our only hope. 

So I start my long cycle in three days time. I am frightened and overwhelmed. This was not how it was all supposed to be! Our faith is strong and we believe this is happening so we get the baby God wants us to have and we remain very very positive, but it does not make it easier! 

Any prayers gratefully scrounged....

Thank you
Georgette


----------



## Dibley

Hi Georgette and a warm welcome to our friendly thread! 

Big  for all that you have been through - and of course it is frightening and overwhelming when you first begin on the IVF journey but hey don't worry too much as you have God on your side and all the lovely people on this site supporting you too! And the wealth of experience on here is fantastic - all you've got to do is ask  I will keep you in my  that everything goes smoothly with your treatment and that at the end you will be holding your special baby in your arms 
As you are new to the site do post on the Introductions & Starting Out board - here is the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

the moderators on there are great and will guide you the best boards suitable for your circumstances 

Hi to everyone else and thanks for your thoughts &  for tomorrow's funeral - you ladies are just so lovely & supportive  Well i'm about to go and have a long soak in the bath - with lots of bubbles me thinks! 

Love Dibs x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Welcome Georgette 

Dibley I just popped on to say I will be thinking of you today and praying
the Lord gives you the strengh needed for such a sad occasion.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Julie Wilts

Dibs -  for you honey.  I am sure you will bring so much comfort to all those there today, but I hope it's not too hard on you.  Hope you enjoyed that bubby bath last night.

Georgette - Welcome my lovely and I wish you so much luck for your tx.  I've not had IVF, but there are lots of lovely ladies on FF who I am sure can answer any questions you have.  Be kind to yourself, because tx is such an emotional as well as physical experience.  

Dizzi - Hello honey 

Ruth/SashaB/Bop/Angelat/Rose39/Nofi - Hope you are all ok my lovelies.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Angelat

Hello ladies

Dibley - am praying for you today.    Hope the funeral is a comfort to all and that God gives you the strength and wisdom to know what to say and how to say it.   It must be really hard.  

Bop - hope your children are settling in well now.  

Georgette - welcome to this friendly thread!  I did IVF last year and have recently had two embryos transferred from a frozen cycle - I am currently pregnant, but as I misscarried last time I am taking it one day at a time and praying a lot!  

Its now official ladies, I am 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant!    Thank you for all your prayers and encouragement.  My first scan is 7th August and I would really appreciate your prayers that the little ones inside of me are growing good and strong - it all went horribly wrong at the scan stage last time when they found there was no heartbeat.  I am really hoping that God is not planning for us to go through that a second time, but am fully aware that I have laid it all on him and he knows what is best for us (as hard as it is to understand it sometimes).  Am praying for a happy scan this time  

Hi to anyone I've missed!


----------



## Dibley

Well the funeral of baby 'H' went as well as it could...yes there were lots of  but thankfully there was a real sense of God's presence and that truly helped us all. 
Though the image of baby 'H's mum, holding onto that baby blanket will stay with me forever - I know you don't know her but if you have the time please do say a special   for her in the coming days - poor love just looked so empty 
Once again, a big thank you for all your  - on a personal note I was able to keep control of my own feelings and i know that was because of all your   and   beforehand 

So now I'm well & truly knackered...think I'm going to go and walk the dog to clear my head...

Angelat - so pleased for you hun     - will say a wee   that your little one will snuggle deep inside you and that you will have a worry free pregnancy 

love to everyone else 

Dibs x


----------



## Sasha B

Dibs,

I was thinking of you today. Well done! It must have been a very sad and difficult day. I will definitely pray for H's mum.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Hello ladies.......

......can I join you?

I have lurked over here for a few weeks but not posted on this thread before.

Let me introduce myself.  I've been married for nearly 4 years and TTC for at least 3.  Everyoe around us got pregnant straight away without any trouble at all (so it seemed) and it turned out that I had PCOS and wasn't ovulating.  So far i have had clomid and ovulation induction with no luck.  I am about to start my first IVF in August.  Not sure if I should be terrified or excited.

i have been on the cycle buddies website but I really wnat some support from fellow christians.  we had a session on healing the other day at church........as you can imagine the whole topoc is very difficult for me.  while I think the pastor managed the subject very well I am finding it very hard to manage well meaning people trying to offer advice, explanation and suggestions as to what the problem is.  Do they think i haven't thought about it inthe last 3 years?  I find it really difficult and then finding myself thinking awful unchristian thoughts about people who are trying to support us.....and that's no good is it??  (human maybe, but definitely no good).  the latest thing is that "throwing money" at a problem won't help.  What are we supposed to do?  We have to listen to the Drs who suggest that IVF is the next thing.  We decided to go private because the NHS waiting list was so long.

Anyway i could go on for ages........the whole thing makes my mind boggle.  but I am sure that tht people think that they can make comment in a way that they wouldn't if I had another kind of medical problem.  Am I the only one who struggles with this?  How do you ladies manage?

How do you all manage??

and sorry for ranting



Kiwi Rose

and on a more positive note if you haven't been to see Mama Mia yet then go.  You'll come out feeling great


----------



## carole

Hi Kiwi Rose  

Welcome to the thread. Good luck with your IVF cycle. We went private too. What to do about well-meaning people?  Just smile and nod wisely. I still remember the person who said to me "Just relax and you will get pregnant". Yeah right - ever heard of azoospermia love? (I didn't say that though - just smiled and nodded wisely   ).

Can't wait to see Mama Mia  

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Sorry I've been AWOL a bit recently - busy week.

Dibs - I'm so glad that the funeral went ok and you felt God's presence really help.  ^Cuddleup^ for you and definitely some  for H's Mum.

Carole - Hello my lovely.  .  I had someone at yoga say on Wed night "I'd have a few drinks whilst you are on holiday - it's bound to work".  Pity we can't trade in these lovely comments for money, because we'd all be able to afford endless tx then.  Hope all is good with you.

Kiwi Rose - Hello & welcome to the thread.  I wish you lots and lots of luck for your first tx.  I'm hoping to see Mama Mia soon too.

Rose39 - How lovely that a FF lady came with you to support you - what an angel she sound to bring you yummy food after.  Hope you manage to get lots of rest over the weekend.   for a lovely outcome for you.

Sasha/Nofi/Ruth/Bop - Hope you are all ok my lovelies.

Well - I had a bit of a panic yesterday am when DD awoke complaining of chest pains.  I didn't show it to her or DH, but inside I was just flipping out panicking about how I couldn't bear her to be ill and I couldn't ever be without her (a bit OTT I'm sure but hey I'm hormonal ).  Turns out they think it was just asthma (she already has a reliever inhaler, but now has to take a preventer x 2 daily).  

Hope everyone has some nice things planned for the weekend?  We have lots of chores to do and need to get all our camping gear sorted.  We are also planning to go to Clarks Village in Street to get DH some work shoes and DD her first school shoes (hopefully).

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## georgette

Hello all

I was very saddened to read Dibs story of the funeral - my thoughts are with the family.

Thank you all for your messages. It is nice to know everyone is rooting for everyone else!!

I went for my OST today (anyone familiar with london fertility clinics will now know I am at UCl ACu). They were lovely to me. But I feel nothing. Absolutely nothing. Is this normal? I was nervous. now I am....nothing.

I expect to feel more maybe when we get to EC and ET

Hope you are all well,

God bless

Oh, cannot remember who posted as on wrong page now - but, if you have the money, go private. We are here to grab each day as it comes. I cannot believe that God minds whether or not you are NHS or Private.  

Georgette


----------



## caro226

Hello lovely ladies!!

Kiwi Rose - you have inspired me to post as I've been a lurker for quite some time as well. Hope you all don't mind me butting in here!!

My story...been TTC for nearly 3 years, married for 7. Took me 4 years to 'get broody' although poor DH would have had kids straight away given half the chance. Our fertility is a bit unexplained at the moment. We had the initial tests about 18 months ago - DH sperm has low % normal form (7-17%) which I have been assured again and again by my consultant is fine given that the quantity is high. I was also having quite long cycles around that time as well (up to 8 weeks) which I put down to stress (we had just moved house and my job had gone pear-shaped), so had 6 months on the good old clomid (not a happy time in our house then I can tell you!), but still failed to conceive. Anyway, lap & dye in April showed my tubes were fine, but very mild endo, so that was lasered away and I've had 3 months in menopause to clear up the rest of it. Now waiting for things to get back to normal, but my consultant keeps talking about IVF...there's no funding for NHS treatment in our area so we would have to go private, and the thought of it all is making my head spin.

As I'm sure you can all relate to, I feel very sad and alone a lot of the time. Lovely though my DH is, he just doesn't like to talk about things he feels he has no control over, and for most people at church, well, it's hard for them to know what to say, and I do feel like most of the couples our age are tending to avoid us because *they * feel uncomfortable about our infertility, even though we try our best to 'rejoice with those who rejoice' when they announce pregnancies....

I'm trying very hard to trust God in all this, and trying not to become a complete monster when someone else announces happy news but it's so darn hard when inside I feel like I'm screaming and no-one's hearing!!

Anyway, sorry for the 'me' rant. I finally felt that I needed to post here to get some support from some good Christian ladies who can relate to all this, and hopefully be able to provide some support in some way too.

Bye for now,
C xx


----------



## caro226

PS I thought Mamma Mia was fab too!!!


----------



## carole

Welcome to the thread caro226    Good luck with your journey. You will find lots of support on here. People who have been there, are there at the moment or will be shortly ...    

Julie   to you and your DD. Do you think pollen/hayfever could have exacerbated (long word   ) the asthma? 

Hello to everyone else. Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Dibley

Hi Ladies! 

*Rose * - I hope e/t went well today and that you're resting up -  that the 2ww goes quickly for you and that you don't go  - we're all here for you if you do go  though  Seriously, you're in my  - it would be lovely to be celebrating another BFP on this board! 

*Angelat*- I bet you're still on  - so pleased for you!

*Kiwi Rose * -  and welcome!  I think it's understandable to have mixed emotions at starting IVF - but hold onto the thought that if it gets you your long awaited  and eventually your own precious babe to hold - then it will be worth it!!! With regards to folk who give unhelpful advice - ignore then!  Comments such as, 'throwing money at it won't help' - well just look at all the boards on FF...the success stories prove them wrong! And of course, because of the Postcode lottery/long waiting lists on the NHS it's not a fair system out there -most of us don't have a choice about whether to go private or not. Of course, we have to be realistic too, IVF doesn't guarantee us all a success story...after my e/t my consultant always said, 'well I've done my bit, it's over to God now!' I guess what I'm trying to say is, that IVF at least gives us a GOOD chance of achieving our dream   that you will be successful first time round! 

*Carole* - 


carole said:


> What to do about well-meaning people? Just smile and nod wisely.


   This is exactly what I do! - though inside I'm thinking about just what exactly I'd love to say to them! 

*Julie* -  to you and especially to your DD.  she feels better soon. Aw how cute to be going to buy her first school shoes! 

*Georgette * - you never know you may be one of the lucky ones who doesn't suffer from side effects! A friend of mine had 16 eggs collected at e/c and hardly had any discomfort whatsoever!  On previous TX's I always felt quite bloated - but it was bearable 

*Caro * -  and welcome to you too!  and don't appologise for ranting...you can do that anytime here!  Whatever TX you have - please know that we're all here for you -  that your jouney to motherhood will be a short one! 

*Sasha* - when do you go on your holidays? I've been so busy last week and this week too get in touch  but promise to catch up with you soon my friend! 

 to* Nofi, Ruth, Bop*, - hope you're all OK?

Well had a day off today - slept in till 11.00 this morning! 

Love Dibs xx


----------



## carole

Dibley said:


> This is exactly what I do! - though inside I'm thinking about just what exactly I'd love to say to them!


I'm relieved that it's not just me that has unholy thoughts sometimes


----------



## Sasha B

Hi ladies,

Sorry no time for personals. In the middle of packing and the house looks like a bomb site! I'm up at 6am to leave for our holiday and won't have internet access, so I will catch up with everyone when I get back.

I just wanted to say to welcome to Caro & Georgette. You won't feel alone on this thread. All of us know where you're coming from. It's a hard road but we support each other through it & encourage each other in our faith. 

Love and blessings to everyone.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Dibley

carole said:


> I'm relieved that it's not just me that has unholy thoughts sometimes


 

Thank goodness we believe in a God of forgiveness!  Though he's got his work cut out with me 

*Sasha* - have pm'd you - Have a lovely holiday! - I'm  for blue skies and lots of sunshine! 

Love Dibs x


----------



## carole

Dibley said:


> Thank goodness we believe in a God of forgiveness!  Though he's got his work cut out with me


Me too Dibs


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Caro - Welcome to the thread my lovely.  I think most of us started out lurking on threads before we felt we were confident enough to post - it's kind of a way to make sure you are finding the right "home" isn't it? .  I actually don't talk very much with DH about the emotional side of what I'm feeling because I don't think he really understands either - but I'm quite open with a couple of my friends and very open on here.  I honestly don't think I would have survived this year without my lovely FF ladies.  I  that you won't need to get as far as working out finances for IVF - that you get a natural BFP before that - it does happen (one of our ladies on the IUI thread this week found out she was pg naturally and she's been stalking her postman for weeks for the letter confirming her Consultants appt )  Lots and lots of luck my lovely.

Carole - Hello honey.  .  I think it might well be to do with the pollen count at the moment.  She complained again this morning of chest pains so I checked her heart rate (88bpm) and she's had 1 puff of her preventer and 1 of the reliever.  She just likes us to put our hands on her chest and says that takes away the pain (must be all the love in the hands I guess  ).  How is Robert?  Does he have a break from nursery in the summer hols?  

Dibs - God definitely has his work cut out with me too .  I was walking back from the shops the other day when I saw a big white t-shirted covered bump appearing from behind a tree.  I felt myself go tense and waited for a happy pg lady to appear ..... but .... a middle aged man with a big beer belly appeared instead. .  All the tension dissipated pretty quickly and it was as much I could do not to laugh as I passed him and said good morning.  Glad to hear you got a lovely lay in.

Sasha - Too late, I've missed you - you'll be off on hol's by now.  Anyway, hope you have fab weather and a fab time.

Ruth - Hope you are ok my lovely - we aren't hearing much from you these days?  Has the boy's nursery broken up for the Summer?  

KiwiRose/Georgett/Rose39/Angelat/Nofi - Hello my lovelys, hope you are all ok and looking forward to the weekend.

AAM - Well, it's been a busy week and I'm trying to plan things for next week for DD and I to do as we are both on hol's.  I finished work on Tues for 2 weeks and the lovely thing about just working Mon/Tue is that I only need to take 4 days off to actually get 19 days away from work.  .  I'm really going to make the most of these few days with just DD and I and make it lots of fun.  As long as the weather is nice we can picnic every day.  DH starts his hol's on Fri and we are off camping for a week then which I am REALLY looking forward too.  Back to nature and closer to God.  

Catch up soon ladies.
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXXXXX


----------



## liveinhope

I havent posted on here for a while but think its time I did again. You will see from my ticker that *finally* we have our date for NHS treatment e/c end of November and it feels such a long time away. I really need to be blessed with patience and tolerance to get me through the next few months. Having been through tx before with a brief BFP I am understandably desperate for it to work this time. I dont think DH and I can cope with anymore, let alone the financial cost of another private cycle. Please pray for me to have patience as well as an acceptance that God has a plan for my life that is fantastic if only I trust him. On good days I can totally trust and hand it over to God but on bad days I find myself accusing him of all sorts 

I would also like to get to know Christian ladies who understand some of what I am feeling. My church family are fantastic but dont really know what to say or how to cope when I am having a bad day. I also have a s-i-l whose baby is due 2 weeks after ours would've been and whilst I am pleased for her and b-i-l I wish it was me too.

So that's me. Hopefully I dont sound too weird. Looking forward to getting to know you all better soon

xx


----------



## georgette

Hello everyone,

Liveinhope - what you wrote really touched me. I pray that these months go well for you - that you and your DH find that patience and tolerance you are looking for. My prayers are with you.


I also meant to say to Rose39 - thank you for the kind words - I may yet drop you a line.

Hope everyone is having a good day

Georgette
xx


----------



## Wicklow

Im away for a few days and we have a whole tribe of newbies   Yay, great to see you girls!

I cant really catch up as you lot can talk so i will have to just make sure i come on a little more frequently!

Were all ok, boys at my parents last night and then they are all coming to our church this morning and a bbq after church and games - fab! We are then out late afternoon for another bbq at friends - busy, busy

Love to you all
Ruth


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Good Afternoon Ladies,

thank you thank you thank you for listening to my rant last time. You all really helped.



carole said:


> just smiled and nodded wisely


sounds like great advice! I think I managed to do this on the outside, I just didn't manage so well on the inside. Good to know that I'm not the only one though. Thank you Carole.



Julie Wilts said:


> Pity we can't trade in these lovely comments for money, because we'd all be able to afford endless tx then.


And Julie I have to say this made me laugh and brought me back down to earth. I must try hard to remember that my fellow churchgoes are only human afterall, and none of us is perfect.

Thank you ladies for your welcome and support. I really feel much better now and I think it is to do with knowing that there are fellow christians who know what it is like to go through. I guess it is really great to find a thread where everyone is at different stages, as well as the cyclebuddy thread where we are all at the same stage. Gives a different perspective I guess.

Caro - glad i inspired you to write.

liveinhope - do I recognise you briefly from summer sizzlers? not sure maybe I have just seen you about while I have been lurking on other threads.

Looking forward to getting to know you all better (although DH already complains how much time disappears while i am on FF)

lots of love



Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## liveinhope

Hi Kiwi

Yes I used to be on Summer Sizzlers but my tx is now not happening until October  so I have moved to the Oct/Nov thread which looks like it will be called Autumn Falls

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Afternoon ladies 

KiwiRose - Glad we were able to help hun.  I think it's so hard sometimes to rise above some of the comments and things that are trying us, but I try to keep a sense of humour with all of this.  If there's one thing that God blessed me with it's a very sad (but funny I think) sense of humour.  I probably should worry if I just laugh out loud to myself, but it makes me happy and doesn't harm anyone else so .......  Reading that back makes me sound totally  but, never mind.

My DH is resigned to the amount of time I spend on FF now, and I think he realises now just how much support I gain from it.  It's so lovely to have so many people that understand exactly what you are going through - some of my friends are fab, but obviously IF and tx and quite hard to understand if you aren't actually experiencing it yourself.

Liveinhope - I'm sure Nov must seem like a long time my lovely, but I hope it will give you lots of time to get strong and be healthy so you get a fantastic BFP in time for Christmas.  .

Ruth - Hope you enjoyed your BBQ honey and have had a good week so far.  I'm guessing the boy's nursery has closed for Summer?  Or do they just have a 2 week shut down like DD's.

Carole - Hello my lovely .  How is Robert enjoying the hol's so far?

Dibs - Hope you've managed so more lie-ins and are feeling rested.  

Georgette/Rose39/Angelat/Nofi - Hope you are all going ok?

Well, we had a lovely day out with friends from our Church Group yesterday at a local country park.  Weather was fab.  Today it's really rainy so DD and I did the grocery shopping this am, then went to the fun swim at our local pool this pm.  We had a great time.  Just need to go and shower now to get all the chlorine off.  Not sure what we are going to do tomorrow, but on Thursday we are hoping to meet up with some other Church friends and in the afternoon we need to get packing for our hols  .  Just hoping the weather is going to improve, because it's not exactly a joy camping in the sort of weather we have here today. 

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## caro226

hello everyone!

Just wanted to thankyou for your warm welcome.  I've posted a few times on other boards, but never really got brave enough to enter a 'chat' thread, but this time I think the God element makes all the difference.  

Well, I'm sure you've heard the expression 'three times a bridesmaid never a bride' - we've just been asked to be godparents to my best friend from Uni's little boy, which brings us up to 3 now - eek, hope it's not going to be a case of 'three times a godmother never a mother'!!  But it was nice to be asked...

Another friend at the w/e gave us advanced notice of their no. 2 (10 weeks pg), which as always was quite hard to hear, particularly as in this case they had no. 1 whilst we were trying, so it kinda just highlights how 'far behind' we feel.  But praise God I managed to be encouraging and didn't burden DH with tears once we got home...feel a bit numb to everything at the moment to be honest...

Anyway, should get home and cook tea as off for a session at the gym where someone's going to work out a training plan for me!  Trying desperately to lose about a stone, but have been trying for about 5 years so don't want to depress myself by putting a ticker on here!!

Hope everyone's week's going well, looking forward to getting to know you all a bit better,
Lots of Love,
C xx


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Evening Ladies,

Can't stop long as off to housegroup soon.  I am going to practice nodding ans smiling wisely

Caro - I totally know where you are comming from.  We get our second godson on Aug 10th and our first godson was conceived about the time we started TTC.  I too hope it is not a case of always the godmother never the mother.

liveinhope - you are still down on our thread as an honoury member, but very good luck in the Autumn Falls.



Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## carole

Good luck with the smiling and nodding wisely Kiwi Rose  

Re godchildren - I have almost lost count of all of ours    I think we have enough for a football team...


----------



## georgette

Hi there all

I know Godchildren are not a substitute but I have three and I love them all so much. I now have a GORGEOUS nephew to love too. It was hard when he first arrived as he was born on the day of our first IVF appointment, but he is just too loveable. 

I know I sometimes transfer all the love I have inside me for what could be my own children onto those four, but I just can't seem to stop! and I am SURE if we are blessed with our own, that I will have enough for them still! 

Had a bit of difficulty in church last weekend - any advice grateful received. I was sitting there listening to the sermon, and it left me cold. It has happened to me a couple of times in the last six months - I just don't find my pastor's teaching method very useful. I feel terrible saying this, and I don't know if it is just me being non-receptive. so lots of praying to do I think!  

Hope everyone else is very well.

Take care

Georgette


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ladies

Please forgive this post for lack of personals - love you all dearly but I am running out of time and we are off on hol's on Fri am.  Was hoping to have some time this pm to catch up, but DD had to have her pre-school booster jabs (with only 15 mins notice from the Doc's  ), so that used the whole pm (she cried for over an hour afterwards  ).

Just done all the ironing and tomorrow I'm meeting up with some Mums from the Church Group at one of their houses for a play and some lunch.

I will miss you all while I we are away, and will be  that on my return there will be some good news on the thread to rejoice in.

God Bless you all my lovely ladies.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## liveinhope

Julie - have a lovely time away.  Speak when you get back.

Tuesday nite I went with my mum to a prayer vigil at church (annual thing).  We went to different places in the building to pray - within 5 mins my mum was extremely upset which then set me off.  We spent the whole time crying with one another.  I actually think it did us some good but just shows us how vulnerable we are, even though we think we are not.

Georgette - We have no god children.  I would consider it a real privilege if one of our friends asked us to do this.

Kiwi - thanks for making me an honorary sizzler.  Good luck with your tx coming up

Hello to Carole, Dibley and Caro

Have good days everyone  - think its another sunny one due

xx


----------



## Angelat

OOooh nooo

I've got bleeding. I can't get through to the clinic.  Please pray for me.

Angie


----------



## Dibley

Angie,

Bleeding in early pregnancy is really common - I won't say don't worry because all that you've been through, you're bound to worry! However there are hundreds of stories on FF of bleeds in the first trimester (and beyond too ) and in most cases it turned out well for those concerned in the end 
But I promise I will say a   right now for you that everything is just as it should be...and that the clinic return your call asap 

Let us know how you get on hun 

God bless

Dibs xx


----------



## georgette

Angelat - my prayers are with you - I hope this is just a blip. 

take care and rest

Georgette
xx


----------



## carole

Angelat - hope you are okay hun    

Prayers needed here too - my dad's bladder cancer has come back (again) so he is waiting to go in for treatment. This must be the third or fourth time at least....    We had been hoping to go on hols with my parents in October but it looks like they won't be able to come now ....


----------



## Dibley

So sorry to hear this news Carole, you and your family must be devastated 
I will   for you dad 

God bless

Dibs xx


----------



## carole

Thanks Dibs.


----------



## Angelat

Dibley, georgette & carole

Thanks for your prayers.  The bleeding subsided last night.  Am ok at the moment, just trying to avoid anything at all strenuous!  It started when I was doing housework - I always said it wasn't very good for  you!  Am very worried now - I can't help it even though I keep praying to leave it in God's hands.  This is sooo hard.  The clinic are happy to leave me alone unless it happens again, red or brown.  Then I have to phone them & be transferred to the EPU.  Sooo stressed.  Need to ask for calm.

Thanks for your prayers guys.  

Carole - sorry about your dad.  Will say a prayers for you all.


----------



## Angelat

Hi

The brown stuff cam back, no red though.  So am going for an earlier scan on Monday 3.30pm.  Sooo worried.  Will try and calm now and rest this weekend.


----------



## Wicklow

angelat - Hunny   I too bled just a few days after i found out i was pregnant and it was red blood - it was very scary and i thought it was all over but its not always a bad sign, could be one of the embryos coming away or as in a lot of cases - just one of those things. Praying for you hun

Carole - Praying for your family too

Love to everyne else. Dh has had to go into work today - he NEVER has to work on a saturday and id booked the cat into the vets this morning so I didnt have to take theboys too and now I have to take a 3 year old, 1 year old, crying cat, cat basket, buggy, wallet and a bit of patience!

Ruth


----------



## waywardstork

Hi everyone.  

Thought I would pop in and perhaps join your thread.  
Been on FF for over a year, post mostly on my clinic board.
As you can see from my signiture, I am 38, DH 45.  DH has two grown sons (20 and 23) from fist marriage.  
DH had vas in 2000, 6 months before ex-mrs ran off with another man.  Poor DH has had to live with consequences ever since! 
We met in 2004, married 2005 and been on the tx yo-yo since 2006. 
Sperm frozen for us after DH had his bits chopped up under General Anaesthetic in Oct 2007. 
First ICSI went ok, good egg collection, poor fertilization - 2 or 8!  2 Embies transfered, but BFN.  
We have next ICSI later this month - I should be dr from next week, if all goes according to plan. 

So ... we are all gearing up for the roalercoaster again.  This is kind of crunch time for us as we only had enough sperm for two cycles.  What we will do next is a huge decision.  We are hoping and   that God allows us this little miracle this time. 

That's my story.  I will try to learn a little about some of you as I keep reading the thread. 

Have a great day everyone.
Waywardstork


----------



## Dibley

Big  to *Waywardstork* and welcome to our thread - we're a happy bunch  So sorry that your last ICSI didn't work out for you  but I'll be  hard for you that God will bless you with a  on your next go!

*Ruth* - hope your visit to the vets wasn't too frantic for you!  How's your poor cat - is he/she any better?  

*Angelat* -  that you receive good news when you go for your scan tomorrow 

*Carole* - still  for you and your family hun 

To our holiday girls...*Julie & Sasha* - not too sure if you're still on holiday or not  Anyway I  that you had/or are having a ball and that you are both topped up with refreshment & energy!  Oh and that there's not too much dirty washing on your return! 

*Georgette, Kiwi, Caro, Nofi, Liveinhope *  Hope you are all OK 

Well I'm still really, REALLY busy - please  that God blesses my memory ...there's so many names to remember in my congregation - I'm having overload!  But other than that, it's going really well - and it's great to be busy to keep my mind off the fact that my TX is coming around fast (probably start DR first week of September) 

Take care all,

Love Dibs x


----------



## Wicklow

Dibley - it was just a routine check up and vaccination for the cat but his trauma is now over! Not long till tx starts then! How exciting. Hope your memory improves in time! 

Angelet - Thinking of you hun, have you had a scan?

Carole - Thinking of you and especially your dad.  

Julie - hello my sweet, you ok?

livein, georgette, and all you girls a big HELLO

Waywardstock - welcome, glad you found us!

Ruth


----------



## georgette

Hello all - hope you are all hanging in there today. 

Start my primolut tomorrow - feels like quite a big thing!!

Take care all

Georgette
xx


----------



## Angelat

Hi ladies

Thanks for your prayers.  We had our scary scan today and God blessed us with a lovely little heartbeat!  One baby measuring just a tiny 5.7mm with a lovely strong flicker of a heartbeat.  When we saw it on the screen we were truly amazed.  One of Gods little miracles just there right infront of us.  Truly amazing.  So I am thankful to you all and especially to God who has heard my years of prayers.  I know we still have a long way to go, but I am so grateful to have got this far.  Will try and catch up with you all soon.

Angie.


----------



## carole

Congratulations Angelat !    So pleased to hear your news. It is lovely when someone is successful. Here's to a healthy and happy eight months ahead !

love from carole
xxx


----------



## Wicklow

Angelet - Im in tears!!  But in a good way   Heres to a happy healthy pregnancy my love. God bless you
Ruth


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Hooray Hooray Hooray for Angelat and the tiny bean.

thinking of you all



Kiwi Rose x


----------



## Sasha B

Angelat, that is fantastic news. Praise God!

Julie, hope you are having a fab time in Dorset & that the weather is behaving.

Welcome to all the new ladies. its great to see this thread growing.

Carole, sorry to hear your dad's cancer has returned. I will keep him & your family in my prayers.

Liveinhope, great to see you posting again.

Wicklow, hope you & the boys are well.

Love to everyone else,

Sasha xxx


----------



## waywardstork

Fantastic news Angelat!  Congratulations.  look after yourself now.
xxx
waywardstork


----------



## caro226

Great news Angelat!!!!
 that things continue well for you!
C xx


----------



## Dibley

This is just fantastic news Angelat!!!! I'm so pleased for you   

 that the next 8 months is stress free! 

God bless, Dibs xxx


----------



## georgette

Thank heavens Angelat - I am really pleased for you - will pray that the next nine months are smooth  for you! They really are God's miracles aren't they! 
Georgette


----------



## Guest

What wonderful news Angelat - God is good.  

Quick update - things have been much calmer here and we are making some progress on the legal adoption as the curator (court officer) comes to see us and wil hopefully make a recommendation that we should be allowed to adopt the children.  We've survived over 5 wees of school holdays and have just 10 days to go.  It will be strange as they will all be at school and in a few weeks I'll be hiome alone all day.  I have also arranged to go back to work on October 1st, albeit only 11 hours a week - I am quite excited about that as I love my job and I'm lucky in that the hours are child friendly.  

Anyway, love and prayers to all

Bop


----------



## Nofi

Angelat - To God be the glory for his miraculous work.      Wishing you a peaceful and stressless 8 months ahead.

Bop - All the best wishes with a successful adoption. Hoping all goes well with the curator's recommendation.

Georgette - Wishing you all the best as you start your cycle. Here is loads of     and 

Dibley - Hope your workload reduces soon, in time for a relaxing start to your treatmeny cycle.    

Waywardstork -Welcome to the thread and   your next treatment results to a   

Ruth - I hope the journey to the vet wasn't too chaotic.  

Carole - My thoughts are with you and your family. Wishing your Dad a speedy recovery.

Liveinhope/Caro/Julie/Sasha/Kiwi -   and sending you loads of  

As for me, am fine and preparing for my exams at the end of the month with a treatment cycle and holiday planned in September.

Enjoy the rest of the week.

Nofi
xx


----------



## carole

Rose

Don't worry about symptoms - I didn't have any symptoms in 9 months    

I agree with your friend - what will be will be.   for you hun  

xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Rose, my love the 2ww is enough to drive anyone to despair, let alone someone who has had as much to contend with as you. Hang in there hun. I know it drag up a lot of old emotions and hurts but god will give you the strength to get through this time, whatever the outcome. I don't say this lightly but I know it from being where you are. I'll be praying for you on Friday.

love,

Sasha xxx

p.s. I had NO symptoms at all with DD and was convinced it hadn't worked.


----------



## georgette

Rose 39 stay strong! It is not over till the fat lady sings!!!   we are all thinking of you.


Good luck with the adoption Bop - I had a little to do with the process on the other side and it is long, tiring and very intrusive - but keep on going - you will get there! I hope those children settle in soon.  

Take care all

Georgette
xx


----------



## Dibley

*Rose * - the last couple of days of the 2ww is just horrid...the emotions just play havoc with the mind  And it's the not knowing what's going on inside of you that drives us all potty  But hold on to the fact that you are still in with a chance - and that your friends on here are  that come Friday you will be celebrating  To go through this alone just shows what a courageous lady you are...keep faith, God will honour that courage, of that I'm sure!!!! KEEP GOING hun!!!!! 

*Bop* -  that all goes smoothly with the adoption and that God will bless your special family 

*Nofi* -  that your revision for your exams goes well - what are you studying? Looks like September is going to be an exciting month for you what with a holiday and TX - so which comes first? The TX, then the holiday (to relax) or the holiday (to build or mental stamina) in preparation for the TX? Either way, it's lovely to have a holiday to look forward to   that September will be your turn for a BFP!  

*Sasha* - and I'm so  that September will also be your turn to celebrate too!  I will be  every step of the way for you...it is such a shame that my TX is a week or so after yours  But nevrtheless, I WILL be here to support you my friend  When do you take your depot injection?

 &  to the rest of you lovely ladies!

Love Dibs xx


----------



## Wicklow

Rose no symptoms at all with first ds - very different with second. I think i knew in my heart though.
Thinking of you tomorrow. Is it HPT or blood tests?

Bop - holidays over - must all be different in scotland! Glad you have survived and things are moving forward

nofi - you are a busy bee at the moment - hope all goes well

Dibs - Hope you are ok, you post about others and i just want to send you a big  

carole, sasha, julie,angelet, georgette and all the rest of you lovely people HI

Me - were fine, busy but having lots of fun. Went to London to see the sound of music yesturday and friends had the boys. The boys were really good and I was a very proud mummy! Been good today too. Vets was fine last week!
Alfie is off to nanna and grandpas for the day so Thomas and I are going to hit the shops!!
Take care all

Ruth


----------



## carole

Hi everyone

Sorry no personals - Robert has got chickenpox  

hey ho - we are off work next week - so glad we didn't book to go abroad


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Hello lovely ladies,

Just popping in quickly to say a quick hello and to say that I am still thinking of you all.

We have thunder, torrential rain and powercuts here - so i am making the most of this interlude before we go dark again.

I'm glad that it is Friday tomorrow because I am absolutely cream crackered.

 to you all



Kiwi Rose

PS  Georgette - is that you in the summer sizzlers too?

And Rose - hang in there with the 2ww.  I have no idea what it is  like (yet) but I'll pray for you.


----------



## waywardstork

Hi ladies.

Rose -    for you for tomorrow.  

Carole - oh dear.  Sod's law, hey!  Just when you are on leave!  Calomine lotion helped me when I had chicken pox (I was 18, writing my school finals!!!!! Awful!)  Most kids tend to take it in their stride and don't even seem to be bothered by it - so lets hope your little man doesn't feel bothered by his chicken 'spots'.

Kiwi Rose - we had torrential rain at about 1pm today!  I was on my way back from the library - just made it into the car.  God is good!  I felt so for the tourist walking round Rochester!!!!! 

Well my news:

All my 'drugs' have now arrived from Serono (Healthcare at home) and all is fine.  They were so great to deal with.  I have now watched the dvd they sent and am pretty confident about mixing the horrid Menopur ... 
Now I just wait for AF to arrive - the evil   is on her way so not long now.  I think I'll be injeting by Sunday at the latest. 
My DH is working night shifts this week, so I am alone at home with my kitty, Tizzie.  (Little pic of her in my side bar.)  Going to go to bed and watch a movie I got at the library today before getting partly soaked,  

xxx
Waywardstork (Caron)


----------



## carole

Wow at dvd - how things have come on the last few years    We were left to our own devices  

Tizzie is gorgeous  


DH came home at lunchtime to find our damnation (spotted dog) in his basket in the living room. He had let himself in, because we hadn't shut his "childgate" (   ) between the kitchen and utility... The amazing thing was that I had left all the contents of the food cupboard on the worktop in the kitchen as I had decided to start cleaning it out, and also DS's breakfast leftovers were still on his table in the living room and Harvey had not touched a thing. I am so impressed


----------



## Wicklow

carole - hope Robert isnt too poorly with the pox - itll be over with soon enough!

Kiwi - do you have any power? Obviously if you are reading this you have -doh!

Wayward - glad all came and you are nearly ready to start - a dvd would have been good, its all so confusing (i made dh do it all!!)

Love to all

Ruth


----------



## Kiwi Rose

evening ladies,

Wow it is getting exciting here as I think quite a few of you are on the summer sizzler cyclebuddy thread.  It will be great to get spme support from fellow Christians during treatment.  
I feel like I am very far away from God at the moment - I guess not helped by the fact we had no church last week as we couldn't use the school we usually meet in due to the Cambridge Folk Festival.  Tomorrow we are at a christening where we are Godparents to our second Godson (weird because the parents are not christian).  Also house groups have broken up for the summer.

Carole, sorry to hear Robert has chickenpox,  I agree with wayward - the calomine definitely helps.

Rose - hope you ae OK whatever happened.  thinking of you.

Dibley - hope it is going OK with remembering everyone's name.  I'd be hopeless I think.

Wicklow, Georgette, Bop, Nofi, sasha and all the rest of you lovely ladies i hope you are having a restful weekend.



Kiwi Rose xx  ( slightly nervous now as scan due on Thursday)


----------



## Wicklow

kiwi - its amazing how not going to church for a few weeks leaves you so far away. Our church have had a theme on texting and for 6 weeks we are recieving texts with a verse to encourage us - its amazing how it makes you feel and such a small input each day keeps you going. Didnt realise you were in cambridge, i was born in bury st edmunds and still only live down the road in a village near to stowmarket! A good friend announced she was pregno ant this week and im so happy for her but had that little pang of jealousy especially as it had happened so easily.

Hi to everyone else. Pleases can you pray for my neice Harriet who is 9 months old, she was rushed in to hospital yesturday with suspected meningitus. Thankfully and praise to God it wasnt but she does have shingles which is very nasty and very uncommon for such a young child.

Were all ok, off to church later and then im doing some voluntary work this afternoon taking an old lady to a tea party. Never met her before but when i rang up she was very abrupt and grumpy. i wouldnt mind but im sacrificing watching my football team on telly this afternoon to do it!!

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies, I'm back - sunburnt and soaked in fairly equal proportions.

Ruth -  for your niece - thank God that it wasn't Meningitis, but poor little thing having to fight off shingles.  Hope the boys are both OK at the moment.

Kiwi Rose - Lots of luck for your scan on Thursday.  Even though you feel far away from God right now, he will be there with you Thursday to give you the strength you need.  Hope you enjoy the christening today.

Carole - Poor Robert - DD had chickenpox back in May and thankfully it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  We used Eurax lotion which was more creamy than calamine and seemed to really help her.  She hardly scratched at all, and only has a couple of marks still where her waistband rubbed them.

Waywardstork - Hope that your AF is nice to you this month & hope you enjoyed your DVD.

Rose - Hope you are ok my lovely.  Thinking about you.

Angelat - Fantastic news. 

Bop/Nofi/Sasha/Dibs - Hope you are all ok.

Well, we had a lovely holiday despite the weather - four nights in the tent and then because the weather was so bad, DH's gran offered us their static caravan for the last 3 nights which was lovely of them.  We met some lovely people - a fab family who only had 1 l.o. who was the same age as our DD and they played together lots.  Camping just seems to break down all the barriers.  We discovered some beautiful new places and I just rejoiced in the beauty of the world around me.  (I also laughed when we got soaking wet ).

Please feel free to stop reading now, but I could do with some support and prayers today .......

Really don't want to gross anyone out with t.m.i. but I'm not sure what's going on with me "girly-thing-wise" - started my usual AF the night before we went away (fab timing ), seemed fairly normal and ended on Tues ... then Thurs night it kind of started again (won't describe exactly  ), and I've had terrible pains and things since.  I finally admitted to DH last night that I think it could be a m/c. .  I decided to do a HPT this am and there was a very faint positive. .  I'm going to have to phone NHS Direct and I'm sure they will say to go to the Early Pg Assessment Clinic this week to be scanned.  Just when I thought I'd got through my worst pain and darkest times this year, I'm feeling even lower.

Sorry ladies to end on such a sad, me post.

Love & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## waywardstork

Hi ladies!

Julie: so sorry to hear your news  The positive side is that you now know it could still happen naturally. 

Ruth: Hope your afternoon with the old lady went well. Sometimes old people can seem quite grumpy until you get to know them a little - hope this was the case with you old dear. You saint for doing it! The texting idea sounds great - perhaps I'll steal it for our church ... only problem is we have lots of older people who I don't even think own mobiles, let alone text on them, lol!

Hello to all of the rest of you!

DH and I were really 'green' this morning and cycled to church - takes us about 5 minutes to drive there and 10 to cycle. It was lovely when we left and DH arrives at church without puffing or heaving ... he's so fit! (cycles about 15 miles each way to work many days a week) I, on the other hand, arrived red faced, puffing and needed a glass of water and my asthma inhaler just to catch my breath, lol! 
The cycle home is a little more taxing ... a little more uphill ... whew .. and today, the wind was against us all the way home, wow, I was shattered on arrival home. DH made us toasted sandwiches for lunch while I sat here at the computer! What a life! Lol! It doesn't happen all the time, so I am enjoying the treat!

Going to try to prize my DH away from the tv this afternoon ... fat chance ... and perhaps go somewhere. I'm feeling a bit housebound.

Second injection this am was a little shaky ... took 3 attempt before I could get the *£$%"* needle *in*! Sometimes they just seem to be blunt or something and are hard to get through the skin, once they are through the skin, its a breeze! I felt really tired yesterday ... might be the change in hormones, I'm sure I'll get used to it.

Have a great Sunday, everyone!

xxx
Waywardstork (Caron)


----------



## Wicklow

julie - Hun! Thinking of you, at least on the positive side you know you CAN get pregnant. Hopefully a scan will help you to sort it out, hope you get seen soon. Glad you had a good holiday and lucky you could get a caravan.

Wayward - when i down regged it was with a synarol sniffer so no jabs until a bit later on and then we had a special pen trigger thing which did it all for you. I only had to stab myself once for my boost just before ec which i was wetting myself about  but it was fine!

My old lady was fine and after a bit of bantering with her she relaxed a bit, didnt realise that her husband died just 2 months ago. By the end of it she was telling everyone that she was going to take me home with her because i was lovely and kept stroking and holding my arm. It went well. The tea partys happen once a month but im doing it every other so another lady is doing the other months for me, i told my old lady that she was really nice but id better still be her favourite and she said of course you will be! 

Love to all

Ruth

Julie - keep us posted hun.xxxx


----------



## Wicklow

Rose - hun, thinking of you my love, sorry we werent there on friday to be supporting you through this difficult time but glad there were people there to do it.   Be strong and look forward! Hope you get the job too

Julie - let us know how you get on.   to you too!

Off to a free farm today (ive done well this holiday having not paid a penny out except for ice-creams! (thats a must isnt it!) think the weather has really. Cbeebies at the theatre tomorrow, lion king with my dad and 2 of there forster kids (mums having the boys), thursday im seeing a friend and friday is my dads birthday and we are going out for lunch! Then Alfies joint party sturday afternoon and sunday I will relax!!

Take care, remember me in my madness!  

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Ruth - Hope you enjoy your day at the farm today.  You have got a busy week planned - no wonder you are feeling a bit .

Rose - So terribly sorry to hear your news honey.  Lots of ((((((hugs)))))) being sent your way.  Glad that you got out for lunch yesterday and spent some time with your ex BF - I know it's hard to go out and put a brave face on things, but I think it's nice to have some company.  Lovely to hear how supportive your boss was as well.  Mine has been really good about our tx's.  When will you get to hear about the interview results?

Caron - Hope you got on ok with your injections yesterday & managed to prise your DH away from that tv in the end.

Carole/Dibs/Sasha/Bop/Nofi/Kiwi Rose - Hello ladies & I hope you are all ok & had a good weekend.

AAM - Well, I did an HPT yesterday am, and there was a faint but definite +'ive.  The bleeding/pains continued and got worse so I called NHS Direct and spoke to the out of hours Doc who said I should call my GP in them am to get a referral to the EPAC.  Well, I dropped DD at nursery and popped in to see my boss this am (as I should have been at work).  He was really lovely - gave me a big long hug and just said to do whatever I needed to do - he would support me with whatever I needed.  Needless to say that made me  .  

I came home and called Salisbury District Hospital O&G Dept to see if I could go to their EPAC rather than Bath.  They needed a Doc's referral so I called my GP (which I was told to do for a referral to Bath anyway).  The Secretary was concerned as I explained I'd also had a lot of palpitations this am, so booked me for an emergency appt at 9.30am with the Doc.  Jumped back in the car and saw the Doc (another internal   - you think I'd be used to them after the last couple of years, but this was really embarrassing - male GP with a female receptionist watching).  Anyhow, he rang the SHO at the Hospital and I'm currently waiting for the Hospital to call back.  He thinks they might not do a scan as it's only about 5 weeks and there won't be anything to see.  He thinks the body is just doing it's thing, and it's just a matter of time for the bleeding/pain to subside.

So, I think I'm going to have today off work, and provided things are better tomorrow I will go to work (better for me to be busy right now).

Enough of me, sorry about all this.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## carole

Julie

Please let us know how you get on.

 for you hun

xxx


----------



## Wicklow

julie - glad everyones been so good, hope they do see you at the epu. big loves
ruth


----------



## georgette

Julie - I am so sorry this is happening, I hope the hospital do some HCG levels for you - you can get terrible bleeding and still get a positive outcome     I just hope that you are are okay.

Rose - I am so terribly sorry about the negative. I really hope you can grieve and then find the strength to move on.   

Kiwi Rose - I am indeed on the cycle buddies - nice to see you here too.

have a good evening all

Georgette


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks ladies.

Well I've been to the hospital to see the O&G SHO.  She's done a urine test and taken some bloods.  The urine test came back negative but the blood results won't be back till later tom pm.  She said that the urine test could be negative as the hormone levels can halve in 24 hours and the test I did was 36 hours before (and it was very faint then).  They are just trying to be certain that it's not an ectopic.

Sorry this has been such a selfish "me" day with my posts, I do apologise.

Carole - FF staff in training??  Are you training to be a mod then my lovely?

Georgette - Honey, I am sooooo sorry I missed you off my post earlier.  

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Wicklow

julie -   No saying sorry, you are not selfish at all. We are all here to support and sometimes we need it more than other times and when those times come we all join together to support, you can 'ME' post me any day!  
Hope there is more conclusive results later today.x
Ruth


----------



## Kiwi Rose

hello ladies,

Just thought I'd drop you a line to say that the Christening service was excellent, and the service was very relavent.  I think I thought that God was only present in my own church.  Isn't it a good thing he is bigger than that.



Kiwi Rose x


----------



## georgette

Evening all

Kiwi Rose - I agree, God is very great generally. 
Julie - I hope you are okay today - not too sad.... I hope for the best for you in the coming months
Rose dear - how are you coping?

Take care
Georgette


----------



## Sasha B

Julie my love, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. Even a life so young, is still a life and is still your baby. I know nothing can take away the pain. I will pray for you & your Dh, that you will be comforted by his love and the knowledge that your little one is now with him.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## sarahkay

Hi all Christian lady here - not online very often at the mo as just brought two children home to adopt them. Julie - you know me - you do! Carole, so do you, so do you Wicklow!!!! Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

SarahKay - Hello honey.  ((((((((((hugs)))))))))).  Lovely to hear from you - so weird because as I was logging on I was just thinking of you today.

Sasha - Thank you so muh for your lovely words. 

Georgette - Thank you honey.  

Kiwi Rose - Glad the christening went well & you felt God's presence there with you all.

Ruth - Thank you my lovely.

Carole/Dibs/Bop/Nofi/Caron/Rose 39 - Hello ladies.

I hope you are all well.

Well, I had to go back into A&E yesterday because I was having chronic pains.  They did a scan and some more bloods, and thankfully it showed no signs of an ectopic pregnancy and no need for any treatment to be required.  My HCG level on Monday was only 27 so they are sure that it was a miscarriage.  I almost wanted it to be anything other than that, but at least it's nothing dangerous.  They were all really lovely there except the sonographer who made some really insenstive comments - "children, who'd have em" and "is it really worth it all".  .  

I think it was Dibley who posted either here or on another thread reminding us that God only gives us what he knows we are capable of dealing with, so I know the strength must be inside me somewhere.

DH took today off work and we had a lovely walk today up at the Westbury White Horse (a local landmark).  The weather was lovely & the clear day made the views stunning.  It was lovely to get out in the beauty of nature.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## sarahkay

Julie, hun, you are stronger than you realise. Inner strength is a gift from God - you can do this. Ignore any insensitive comments and brush them off as idiotic. Thoughts and prayers are with you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

SarahKay - Well my right index finger is stronger than I thought - just blown you 77 lucky bubbles to get you started.  Thank you honey.  XXX


----------



## sarahkay

I just posted in orange spotters to work out who bubbled me? Thank you hun!!!! It's nice to be here - finallY!


----------



## waywardstork

Hello ladies!   Woo hoo! Isn't the sunshine lovely!

Julie:  so glad you are sounding so positive.  Glad you had some time to spend with DH, it helped me so much with our BFN last time to have some extra time with him.  

Hello to everyone else.  I am a little behind as I haven't been on FF much the last few days - been lurking and trying to keep up with everyone's posts .. but my word, sometimes it can be a challenge when lots happens!  

I gave myself my 7th DR injection today - couldn't believe it!  Just 11 days till my baseline scan now.  Groan ... I hate all the procedures ... I am far too much of a prude, I think.  Thank God all the scans are done by the female nurses at my clinic!  

Anyway ... I have been out in the garden this morning.  The washing is drying on the line, the grass is cut, edges trimmed, block paving and pation weeded, fish fed, kitty's out playing in the garden ... so I feel good about what i have accomplished today. 

Have a great afternoon ladies!
xxx
Caron


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Evening ladies,

Well I am really enjoying the day.  They promised us loads of rain in this part of the country and we have had sunshine.  I even managedto get on the river to do some rowing (it is actually a lot less energetic than it sounds).

Julie - I'm sending you big hugs   .  It all just seems like a huge roller coaster ride.  I have to take myself back to jeremiah "plans to prosper you and not to harm you".  The only trouble I have is in understanding God's timing, but I guess that is because I don't have his perspective.

Wayward - I know what you mean about being a prude.  I have started my stimming now and went for my scan on Tuesday.  I guess everyone expects to lose a certain amount of dignity when they give birth.  I had though that conception would be a private matter between my and my husband......and the thought of egg collection with someone "down there" for a significant amount of time .....well I really must be a prude!  weird really because I am a nurse and I have on occasion had to do really intimate things to people and it doesn't bother me in the slightest, but you sure don't think like that when you are on the other end!  

sarahkay - hello and welcome.

lots of   to all the rest of you lovely ladies

May God richly bless you.  I'm sure it mentions something about there being as many descendants as stars in the sky and grains of sand on the beach.



Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## Wicklow

Hello all, we had huge drama yesturday! Alfie was having a joint 4th birthday party with his friend Anna at the local village hall. I was nervous enough by having to run games etc for 20 kids but the water went in the whole of the village and so we had no hall!! We were saved by the chap who holds the key for the hall who goes to a church a couple of villages along and said we could use their church hall which was a much nicer place to have a party. People had to travel and we couldnt get hold of a few children so had to leave a note on the village hall door - everyone made it and it all went well. Alfie had so many lovely presents and i think the children all enjoyed themselves.

Birthday on wednesday so very hectic in our house!!

Ruth


----------



## georgette

Happy Birthday Alfie for next week


----------



## Wicklow

georgette - Thankyou!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies,

Just a quick  from me. Really tired this evening - been a busy day doing lots of cleaning/chores but I feel better for doing it. Apologies for personals for everyone.

Ruth - Lovely to hear it all worked out ok for Alfie's birthday party in the end - God moves in mysterious ways - so you had no water, but ended up with a nicer venue in the end.  Hope he enjoys his birthday lots on Wednesday.

Georgette/SarahKay/Sasha/Dibs/KiwiRose/Waywardstork/Carole/Bop/Nofi/Caron/Rose 39 - Hello everyone.  Hope you have had good weekends.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Julie, its so good to hear you posting. I will keep you & Dh in my prayers. I am so sorry that you had to listen to the insensitive remarks whilst you were being scanned. 

Ruth, so pleased Alfie had a great birthday party. We've got celebrations coming up in our house at the end of the week for Bella, who unbelievably will be 2. Happy Birthday Alfie for Wednesday!!!

SarahKay, lovely to have you with us hun X

I went to church today for the first time in 3 weeks (due to holiday and family commitments) and really enjoyed the worship. It really was like coming home. I can't stay for the rest of the service at the moment as Bella won't be left (I always get called out after 10 to 15 mins) so haven't heard a sermon for months! I'm not complaining though as I know this is only a season. I've also been asked to host a home group, which would be perfect as I am unable to get out of the house in the evenings to attend one. 

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## waywardstork

Hello everyone!

It's been quiet on here for the last few days.  Hope that means everyone has had a good weekend! 

Ruth:  What drama at the party!   Glad  it all turned out in the end and the kids enjoyed themselves.  As I teacher, I know how tiring a bunch of excited little ones can be!  Whew! (I teach reception to year 4/5)

Julie: It's great to hear that you are up and about, so to speak.  You must be feeling better! you sound a bit like me.  I can't relax if my house is a mess.  When it's clean and tidy, then i feel so much more at peace and relaxed. (until DH gets home and the mess begins to build again,   )

Sasha:  Good for you going to church yesterday.  I stayed at home   as I did not feel my best.  I know what you mean about house group ... when our group comes to our house, I love it as I don't have to drive home etc ... only thing is tidying up afterwards - all those crumbs and dirty cups.  

sarahkay, Kiwi Rose, Georgette and anyone else I have missed, a big   to you all.

I have had rather a rotten weekend, well some of it really.  Sat was ok.  Been suffering with a nasty headache since Friday.  Been fending it off with liquid and Paracetamol, but it won't budge. Dh and i managed to clean our cars on Sat afternoon and they both look super shiny.  We have leant our  (DH's) estate to DH's sister and her hubby to take their daughter to uni in Portsmouth (or somewhere down that end of the country). They have borrowed our trailer too!  She must have loads to take, that's all I can see.  Or trailer is mahusive!!!  So ... they got a clean and shiny car to take with them ... hope it comes back in one piece and just as clean!   lol!

By Sat evening, my head had started to pound.  We had a quiet night in.  Sunday DH went off Karting and I stayed in bed until midday, but still could not get rid of the headache, which stayed all evening.  Got home from delivering the car and bidding farewell to the niece and went straight to bed! 

Has anyone else found that they could not sleep properly when DR?  I'm on daily injections of Buserelin.  I must go and read the side effects, because I haven't had a decent nights sleep for about a week now!  I think that is half the trouble with my headaches!

Must go ... Dh will be up soon.  Have a fab week everyone!

xxx
Caron waywardstork


----------



## Wicklow

wayward - i always suffered badly with heads when dr - are you injecting or sniffing? I found i had a pounding head but just in one part of the head! I also had hot flushes which were dreadful - i dont wanna get old!!

Julie - good to see you back on here hun. xxxx

Sasha - a big birthday for you then! Hope Bella has a lovely day - will try and remember to wish her a happy birthday on 30th! Well done for going to church - could they do a cd or tape of the sermon. We automatically get one if we help in creche or others can buy one if they want. I went through this with leaving alfie, he would cry going out but would run off ahead in the right direction, became a bit of a joke! He was fine once he went to powerhouse (sunday school) when he was 3! Our creche is so big at the moment, about 8 under1s and another 10 under 3s - usually we have about 10-12 a week in there, great if they are settled but they arent always!

Hi to the rest of you - sarah, george, dibley,kiwi rose, carole, bop, nofi, rose and anyone else

ruth


----------



## waywardstork

hi,

Ruth, I'm injecting Buserelin daily.  Must actually go and do the deed now.   
I still have at least two more weeks of dr ... so better get used to the headaches.  

xxx
caron


----------



## georgette

I am a miserable dried up piece of infertile woman today. I hope this is side effects and not a new side of my personality coming through. Any happy thoughts gratefully received.....

Georgette


----------



## Dibley

Sorry I haven't posted much this week ladies  But I have been run off my feet what with work & trying to pack as we now have the go-ahead to move into our new vicarage...but trying to do everything at once is sending me 

*Julie * - so sorry sweetheart that things turned out the way they did...having had three m/c at various stages I know only too well the pain & grief that surrounds such a loss  Special, gentle  &  for you & DH. I so felt for you having such a prat of sonographer  Ah well it takes all sorts to make a world eh...and not all are as lovely as you!  I was pleased to read that you're finding the energy to move forward - but don't overdo it now OK!  I'm here if you ever need to chat 

*Ruth * -  to Alfie for Wednesday!!!! It sounds like his birthday party went well in the end  Special times eh?  Hope you took lots of photo's - ones that are sure to embarress him on his 21st birthday! 

*Kiwi* - how's the stimming going?  that everthing is going well for you hun  Know what you mean about being prodded down there  - my consultant, knowing I was a Vicar, used to want to start talking about God & the universe...I mean, c'mon I couldn't even concentrate let alone have a debate! 

*Caron * - I too suffered with headaches when d/r with burserelin...horrid stuff!  Drinking lots of water helped them to subside a little bit - hope the next two weeks fly by for you, so you can start your stimms 

*Sasha* - I too love that warm, fuzzy feeling that you get, when you return back to church, having had a break away  So Bella's going to be two years old soon!  Wow, time is flying by! I bet you're going to make a lovely host for your home group meeting...can I come?  I got my TX plan off Stepan the other day...here we go again! 

Aw *Georgette* hun - special  &  - your family & friends love you, we love you, God loves you...up & down days are part of the journey - but it's knowing we're not alone that helps  I'm  that through the clouds of today God will show you your 

To *Rose, Nofi, Bop* and to anyone else I've missed  Hope you are all well 

Love to all,

Dibs xx


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Hi everyone,

I had thought the stimming was going OK.  Too good to be true infact.  I was saying to DH yesterday that I didn't feel any different to before but today it si all different.  Today i have aheadache and I feel knackered and have been crying at the afternoon TV.  surely that has to be a bad sign?  I think I feel sort of pre menstural.

How is one supposed to feel during stimming?  Any hints and tops on what to expect gratefully received.

Georgette - I can definitely empathise with you today.   .  Some days I think I am managing fine and I can take it all in my stride and today I have managed to depress myself by reading some of the less positive pages ont he site.

Dibs - glad you have resurfaced.

lots of love to the rest of you.



kiwi Rose xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies

Thank you for all your lovely comments & kind words.  Big apol's for lack of personals from me - not a good day for me either.

Dibs - Lovely to hear from you.  Lots of luck with the move.

Will catch up soon,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wicklow

Big hugs all round I think  

Julie - Hun really am praying for you - you are in my thoughts daily. Big Big hugs hunny bee

Kiwi - dont think there are any hard and fast rules with feelings, everyone is different. I felt no different when dr and thought i was doing it wrong. Apart from the hot flushes and headaches 1st time round but felt nothing second time.

Dibley - you are busy hun and with your treatment iniment - thinking of you

Love to everyone else

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Julie, my love     .

Dibley, soooooo good to hear from you. Hope the move goes well and you are nice & settled before October. I have had my treatment plan through and am on the countdown too. There does seem to be so much to in in before then. It seems there is never enough time. Thinking of you.

Georgette, so sorry that you are struggling today hun.   for you.

Kiwi & Caron, this is a hard road with plenty of ups & downs. Just want you to know you are not alone in this. We all know how you feel and its only human to feel this way. 

Ruth, thanks for the encouragement. Will be thinking of you & Alfie on Wednesday &   that you have a fab day!

Love to all the other wonderful ladies on here.

Sasha xxx


----------



## skybluesarah

Hi everyone,

Back after hols and trying to ration my PC time so I must be brief. Big hugs to all, especially Julie.
All is well with us, just waiting for my latest round of recurrent m/c test results. 
You are all in my prayers!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies

Another quick one & apologies from me again for doing so.

Ruth - Hope Alfie has a fab birthday tomorrow.
Skybluesarah - Hope you had a lovely holiday - welcome back.
Sasha - Thank you honey.

Thank you all for your  and kind words.  I am so blessed to be surrounded by the love and support I receive from everyone here and my friends as well.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

Skubluesarah - good luck and many   for your results

Georgette


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Hello ladies,

Skybluesarah - I can not even begin to imagine what you are going through.  I hope the hospital treats you with great sensitivity and compassion and that the way forward will be clearer after you get the results. 

Georgette - I hope you are feeling better too hun .  Well done on getting started.

Julie - I agree with you we are lucky to have so many people to be praying for us (especially onthe days when everything seems difficult)and the great support from FF.  God is the giver of good gifts.

Dibs - when is the actual moving date?  Try not to run yourself into the ground girl with everything you got going on.

Lots of love to Wicklow, Sasha, Ruth, wayward and everyone else I may have missed.

Has anyone of you ladies been on the antagonist regime?  yesterday I had to add in 2 more injections; cetrotide and luveris.  both of them hurt and the cetrotide site was red adn itchy as the clinic said it would be.  Today I woke up feeling pretty awful - headachy and sick.  Anyone got any tips on how to get through?  I figure I'll end up looking like a pin coushion by the end.   Feling very sorry for myself and kind of blue (or should that be green??)

Looking forward to your wise words



Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Kiwi Rose - I'm sorry but I've got no tips, because I'm not able to have any meds for tx.  I really hope someone else can help you - maybe peer support might be worth a look?  Really hope you feel better very soon.  ((((((((((hugs))))))))).

Skybluesarah - To echoe Kiwi Rose's lovely words, I hope you are looked after really well during your tests.  

Dibs - Hope the packing is going ok.  What a busy year for you my lovely - new job, new home & tx's as well.  Hope you have time to look after yourself.  

Ruth - Hope Alfie is enjoying his special day today.  

Georgette - Hope you are feeling better now my lovely.  

Rose/Nofi/Bop/Caron/Sasha/Carole - Hello lovely ladies.  Hope you are all ok.

Well, I'm hoping to make it to Church this Sunday after a few week's away break, but I'm really nervous about getting emotional during the service - it will be a family service.  Think I will ask my good friend who is visiting tomorrow with her little ones if she is planning to go this week.

Anyway, I'm still very up and down at the moment.  Just as I think I'm starting to feel stronger, I have some sad emotions overcome me.  For some reason (and I've never really thought it before), I've been feeling very emotional at the thought of the m/c's I've had and how life could have been if they hadn't happened (I know that's not healthy, and just not how it was meant to be, but the thoughts keep popping up).  I would have been Mummy to an 8 year old, 4 year old twins and be 9.5 wks pg (actually I would probably have stopped ttc after the twins ).  I'm just trying to keep busy and love DD all the more.

Well, love & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Angelat

Hello

So sorry I've been AWOL.  Have been really busy at work and had quite a lot of friends to stay - which is lovely but tiring!

I am ok at the moment - I worry (as usual) about getting to the safety of 12 weeks, but trying my best to leave it all in God's hands.

I have my first midwife appt on 31st Aug and am waiting for my next scan date.

How is everyone on here?


----------



## georgette

Angelat - good luck on your first MW appointment!
Julie - you are bound to feel terrible sadness about what might have been . But you have a lovely little girl who must be a joy to you.
Kiwi rose - I am sorry for all your bruises  - sounds nasty poor girl.

Me? I have been asked to delay treatment by a month as I ahve a cyst on teh scan prior to stimming - I think my heart broke with frustration but I am trying to be very very calm and postiive
Love to you all

Georgette


----------



## Kiwi Rose

hello ladies

Georgette -  

I feel in a bit of a tizz.  I went to clinic today to be scanned. the scan lady said she thought it would be best if I could have EC on tuesday because it would give smaller follies a chance to grow ( I have 3 at 17mm).

The blood results came back  and they phoned to say they can't leave it until Tuesday I have to have EC on Monday.  Also I have to reduce the dose of Gonal F on Friday.

Now I am sitting here thinking "what if it is too early and i don't get many eggs"  versus "Well they are the experts and they have done this before."

Spent yesterdays housegroup looking at walking by faith and not sight.  Seems I am yet to master this point.

Also the thought of EC is quite frightening (never really had any surgical proceedures before)





Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## Wicklow

georgette - how upsetting and frustrating, you think you are getting there and something else happens. I know that when we found out we needed help to have a baby and the waiting list on the nhs would take us years to climb we went private - youve tried and tried for a baby while all your friends are having kids and then your told you have to wait again, its just not fair.

Kiwi - They are the experts and God is in control of your life so try and stay focussed and stress free, the results will be the same weather you stress or not so whats the point!! (that isnt meant to sound horrid! ) There is nothing you are going to face today that you and God cant face together!

Julie -  xxxx

Love to the rest of you

Ruth


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Ruth,

It didn't sound  horrid at all.  I think it was what I needed to hear.  I am struggling to remember that there is a God woth an eternal perspective whilst I am focusing on every injection.

so thank you (its just hard some days)



Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## georgette

My gosh Kiwi- you took the words right out of my mouth - I focus on the teeny tiny minutae and I must rememeber that God looks at the whole picture. And he also won't listen to me throwing my toys out of the pram! I have to trust that he does have a reason and a plan for all of this!

Georgette


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Angelat - You are bound to be a bit nervous honey.  Just hope you aren't overdoing it with the friends visiting and work.  Take care my lovely.

Georgette - So sorry to hear the tx has to be delayed because of a cyst.  It's really frustrating when tx has to be delayed.  .

Kiwi Rose -  - I really hope that Monday goes well for you my lovely and your nerves are under control (sure I would be just as nervous honey).

Ruth - Thank you honey.

Hello to Sasha/Dibs/Carole/Rose/Nofi/Bop/Skybluesarah - hope you are all ok?

Well, I started bleeding heavily again last night, with lots of pains, but I'm now feeling like it could just be a bad AF after everything that's happened.  Note to self - remember God will only be giving me what he knows I can deal with.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wicklow

TRUST IN THE LORD WITH ALL OF YOUR HEART AND LEAN NOT ON YOUR OWN UNDERSTANDING!


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi ladies,

Ages since I last posted here but I do check in on you all :0) DH and I leave from Reprofit in Czech in just over 2 weeks. I am feeling very positive at the moment but obviously nervous as it is my first cycle. Any prayers greatly appreciated and thinking of you!

amanda x

PS- Hello Sasha! fello reprofit friend!


----------



## Sasha B

Amanda. Is it 2 weeks only!!! Will be    for you.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry, I've had no internet for a week and am typing this on my Dad's computer. Hope you are all well and enjoying this cloudy bank holiday.

Love & Blessings to you all.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Dibley

Happy Birthday Sasha!

​
 that all your wishes comes true!!!

Love Dibs xxxx


----------



## Dibley

Well Good morning ladies...on this sunny but windy bank holiday Monday! 

*Angela * - being nervous is all part of this rollercoaster...remember 'it's one day at a time' - that's enough to cope with!  that all will turn out just fine & dandy for you sweetheart 

*Julie* -  - I had a couple of awful AF's after my m/c's...I felt it was my body's way of cleansing me and making sure there was nothing left inside that could cause problems later on...worst part for me was that having AF seemed to remind me of what could have been though...so sorry you're going through this hun  I'll  that God's healing touch will soothe you 

*Kiwi * - well today's the day!!!  that e/c goes really smoothly for you and that you will have some great eggs ready for fertilisation! 

*Georgette* - horrid cysts  You must have been so disappointed...however it is best to get rid before starting TX. I'll  your next round of TX goes smoothly - it will all turn out OK in the end  One of the hardest things on this journey is not having control of our own bodies...they say patience is a virtue but the problem for me is that I'm sure I was at the back of the queue when patience was being handed out! 

*Skybluesarah * -  that your recurrent m/c tests throw some new light onto solving your problems 

*Caron* - how are things going hun? Are you still d/r? 

*Ruth* - hope you're enjoying some great quality family time this bank holiday!?  

*Amanda* - oh WOW your dates have come around ever so quickly!!!! Although I don't post much on the Reprofit thread - it's just Soooo busy these days that I don't seem to have the time to keep up  BUT, I am watching all of you lovely ladies...every step of your way to Reprofit will be covered with  Really do  that this is your time hun! 

Big hello to the rest of gang...*Nofi, Bop, Carole, Sasha * ( )

Well I guess it's back to packing up some more boxes for me today...why do we collect so much stuff  If all goes to plan we will be moving in about 2 weeks!  Please girls, do pray that the building work gets completed soon - I would so love to be settled just a little bit before my TX beginning of Otober 

Love to all 

Dibs xx


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Hello ladies,

had EC yesterday.  Felt really rough because of the pethadine - being sick all night.  uuugh.

anyway I got 14 eggs 5 of which fertalised.  I am scheduled for ET tomorrow morning at 1030.

Still feeling pretty sore, like I have period pains.  Feel delicate when moving around too.  Is this normal.



Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## waywardstork

Hello ladies.

Goodness, it's quiet on here!

*Kiwi Rose* (Fancy meeting you on here too ... summer sizzlers too!)  hope you feel better tomorrow! Awful to feel pukey - esp when you have just had a procedure. i always get sick after a general anaesthetic, so am glad (in a way) that my clinic does sedation. I think I would hate being awake for EC ... it would just creep me out. ET is bad enough!

*Dibley* Hope the packing is going well!

*Julie* How are you doing. Hope  isn't being too awful to you!

*Hello to everybody else!* Hope you are all well ... only 3 more days till the weekend!

I had my baseline scan today. All went well. I have been given all my dates for EC, ET scans etc. I have to DR for another week, not because my body is not ready, but because the clinic can't fit us in any sooner. It's not to bad, really. I am feeling better this week so far. The headaches tend to go during the course of the day - the hot flushes have subsided to a few a day - the night sweats are bearable at last. So all in all, I can't complain now.

My poor DH is still feeling poorly - (MAN FLU!)  and has just arrived home ... must be off to go and pour sympathy on him, 

 and  for you all.
xxx
Waywardstork


----------



## Angelat

Hiya ladies

Kiwi Rose - thinking and   for you today that all will be well.  I was quite sore after EC last year and you can feel delicate for a while so take care and rest after ET.

Hi to everyone else.  I think the advice about keeping your eyes on the bigger picture is very sound - am going to try and do that today!


----------



## georgette

good luck for ET kiwi rose!! I expect you will feel a little tender after this one too!

I am definitely working on the fact that God can see the bigger picture today!!

Georgette


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Hello ladies,

ET was no worse than a smear test.  I am trying to go by the "live by faith and not by sight" thing today.  i am so lucky to have found all you lot and to have so many people praying for us.

I will be away in Italy for a week when I should have my blood test.  We are going for a friends wedding.  In someways i am glad as it will take my mind off the 2ww.  In other ways i am quite nervous about it all.  i have read somewhere that on some drugs AF will appear if not pregnant and on other durgs AF willnot appear if not pregnant.  I don't want to be miserable and take away from Rachel's wedding so I am thinking i will test when i get back.

What do the rest of you think?

Dibley - keep packing those boxes girl!!  Seriously I hope you are managing to juggle everything OK.



Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## waywardstork

Hi ladies.

*Kiwi Rose* Waiting sounds like a good idea ... if you can hold off testing  not sure I could wait an extra day! The only thing to consider is perhaps if you have enough meds to last you extra days. At my clinic, we are put on Cyclogest and Crionine Gel from ET until test day. We are only given enough of each to last until test day and then have to go in that day to pick up more drugs. Is this the case for you? 

Well, got something to make you all laugh ...

My DH has been quite sick with a really nasty cold for the last week.  He has been coughing and spluttering in bed for a week now and I said last night that it will be a miracle if I dont get this cold too! His answer to me was, ' Don't worry, it's impossible for you to get this'. I was dumbfounded and asked what he meant! He replied, 'You don't have to worry, this is man flu and woman can't get it!' Well, I found the funny side to it and laughed till the tears ran.   

I'm ok. DR seems to be getting eaiser. I am managing the headaches and find a coffee mid morning really perks me up (I never have cafeine, so my body is obviously responding to it!). Although I am still having weird dreams , I am sleeping better too. Next week Wed I start stimms, so another adjustment then!

Hope everyone else is doing well. What you all up to?

xxx
Caron


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Sorry I've being AWOL for nearly a week - been another trying one.

Dibs - Hope the packing is going ok my lovely.  Thanks for your kind words.

Caron -  about your DH - mine started snuffling at the weekend I thought he was starting man flu - DD even call it that now. LOL.

Kiwi Rose - I think it's a lovely idea to wait for testing - with me I usually get my AF before I need to test anyway (except the last 2 months when I thought my had my AF but it wasn't  ).

Amanda/Rose39/Sasha/Nofi/Bop/Georgette/Skybluesarah/Ruth - Hope you are all ok my lovelies.

We are hoping to get away camping this weekend, but the weather is still a bit dubious.  Really feel the need to get away and back to nature again.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

Julie - really hope you can get away and have a break - being in the countryside can be a marvellous thing - I feel very clsoe to God out there.

Kiwi - make sure you have enought meds, tell the team you will be away - make sure they are okay with that, and have a GREAT time in Italy.

Hello everyone else - hope you are all okay today

xx
G


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Good tip re the meds.  thanks.  I don't go till the 8th Sept so I have some time to sort myself out.

having said all that I am not sure if I will be able to wait..........oooh...it's all too exciting.

I'll see how I go.  It sems a whole eternity away.

Julie - good to have you back



Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## Wicklow

kiwi - would make sence to wait till you are back but not sure if i could? I never did a hpt though, i always waited to have blood tests and wait for the phone call! Thinking of you hun, when is test day?

Wayward - glad dr is going ok now, its all for a VERY good cause! Thinking of you as your treatment continues that you will respond well to the drugs (have you had any scans yet to see how you are doing?)

Julie - Back to Gods beautiful world sounds fantastic - always makes a whole lot of difference.

ALfie has been at my parents churches holiday club and has loved it! Its been 2 hours a day and he has been brilliant apparently so i am pleased, its for children 4+ and obviously he is only JUST 4 but hes coped better than a lot of them. He also had his preschool injections yesturday, think i was more nervous that him but he didnt bat an eyelid, just said afterwards that it hurt! Spent every afternoon this week at a different park with the boys which has been nice, Hope to go to one ive been told about today or to an outdoor swimming pool dependent on the weather!

Hope you girlies are all ok.
Ruth


----------



## waywardstork

hi all,

*Ruth* I have had my baseline scan already - Tues this week, and all is ok. I have to dr till next Wed as my clinic could not fit me in any sooner.  So stimms start next Wed! Not looking forward to mixing the dreaded Menopur!

Hello to all of you other lovely ladies. Can't believe another week has gone by. My house are now in wedding mode. My step-son (age 20) is getting married next weekend! I bought my dress yesterday - a elegant long black and white number (which will hide all the bloating from the drugs nicely!   ) and DH has to go and buy a new suit this weekend. Which probably means the trousers will need to be taken up - a job which I so look forward to - NOT!
I have to make a cheese platter for the reception ... any wonderful ideas, ladies? They are having a very small wedding and reception as my step daughter in law's family (nor ours) can afford a big wedding and as they are so young - neither can they! So, wisely, we are all helping with the catering, and lots of other little things that other people spend a fortune having done for them! Basically ... a wedding the way they used to do them before commercialisation took over! Lol! So please  that their special day goes smoothly!

Have a fantastic day everyone ...!  for you all,
Waywardstork
Caron


----------



## georgette

That sounds like a lovely family based wedding - the amount of money spent can be obscene! 


Cheese platter - um, do you mean lots of different cheeses and crackers or do you specifically have to do something ot the cheese? If it is just lots random cheese can I put in a vote for perl wen - a soft white welsh goats cheese - yummy!

Hope that is what you meant!

G
xxx


----------



## waywardstork

Hi ladies,

Rose .. mmm Wensleydale with apricots or cranberries ... lovely!  Fell in love wit the stuff when we visited the real Wensleydale cheese factory while in Yorkshire!  You selection is pretty much what I had in mind ... brie .. the Wensleydale, cheddar, stilton (for Dh!), maybe some Dutch cheeses too like Edam and Gouda.  I will also have a large selection of biscuits .. .your grapes for decorations sounds good.  

I was after some ideas for how to display it.  What I mean is themes, if you like!  Anyone can throw cheeses on a plate, if you knwo what I mean!  Any ideas of how to make it look interesting.

Rose ... I feel for you being the same age ... my DH also has sperm problems (long story - read my bio info for more details if you like).  I can only imagine how awful it must have been to be so happy about starting the process of a family and then have your partner leave because the child would not be his biologically.  I hope you feel more positive and stronger soon.  Sending you lots of    

Hi to everyone else ... hope you have a good day.  

DH and I went to Lakeside today to buy his suit for the wedding!  Spent a fortune!   BUT, DH now has a nice dinner suit that he can wear to parties and other dressy occasions in the future. The suit fits perfectly, so I don't have to do any shortening      thank god. DH and I had a lovely day browsing around the shops - and chatting and that was great too! 

Must go off to bed now - church in the morning and I think DH and I are going to cycle together ... if it isn't raining!

Nighty night ladies,
xxx
Waywardstork (Caron)


----------



## Wicklow

sasha - hope Bella had a very


----------



## georgette

Crumbs - themes?? The thought makes my head hurt - I canjust about manage to throw cheese on a plate - I am not very arty. Sadly, my cousin got all that ability in our family. I tell myself I have other gifts - I make great bread!!!!


----------



## skybluesarah

Only time for a quick one as I'm supposed to not be on the PC at all (have been reading that new Fertility Diet book and it says I spend waaaaaaaaaay too much time on the PC).

My test results from Liverpool came back, and praise God, I do have raised NK cells! This could be the answer for me so I am really excited.  Telephone consultation tomorrow, so should know more then.

Am also very proud - have spent the afternoon cleaning our kitchen for all my life's worth.  Looks like a normal person's kitchen again now.... 

Love and prayers to you all.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Back from our couple of nights camping, so catching up with everyone.

SkyblueSarah - How fantastic that you may have an answer now and hope you have a really positive telephone consultation tomorrow.  Glad that your cleaning frenzy has cheered you up too - some do say "cleanliness is next to godliness" - which doesn't bode well as my house is a bit of a state at the moment. 

Georgette - You aren't the only one that isn't very arty honey - I always try to display food nicely (at Christmas for example when we have all the family here), but somehow it just doesn't come off properly.  If it's all about presentation, then I'm stuffed.  My other gifts .... I think I give good hugs  .

Ruth - Alfie was a brave boy then - DD howled after hers .  

Caron - Wensleydale with apricots or cranberries - just LURVE those but usually only have them when we have visitors for tea.  I can quite literally throw cheese onto a plate, but don't think I'm talented enough to theme it.  Like you say grapes are usually great with them so maybe small bunches of 6 or so grapes (red and green) down the centre of a platter surrounded by slices/pieces of the cheeses and biscuits??  I'm sure someone much more talented will come up with something much more inventive.  Glad DH got a suit ok & you don't need to alter it at all.  

Rose39 - A holiday sounds like a fab idea - I'm sure that going into your next treatment after some good relaxation would be really beneficial.  I feel better for a just a couple of days away.

KiwiRose - Thanks for the welcome back honey.  Not long now .

Dibs - Hope the packing is going ok and you aren't too crazy busy.

Carole/Sasha/Amanda/Nofi/Bop - Hello ladies .

Well our weekend away was just fab - felt so close to God being so close to nature.  Just what I needed.  The camping site was great - we camped in the woods under the trees and the stars and had 2 lovely mild nights so we could sit out and enjoy the evenings.  On Saturday we went out on my b-i-l's boat (first time ever for me and DD) and we had an amazing time.  Went out from Kimmeridge and went round to a bay, where we stopped and had a picnic and went rock pooling/paddling.  It felt so amazing getting to see all the cliffs as we sailed around and the sky was the most amazing deep blue.  Just the most amazing experience.  Today I woke up to a thunderstorm and just smiled through it.  We got soaked packing up the camp, but somehow it just didn't seem to matter too much.

Well, enough of me raving about my camping weekend.  Hope you have all had good weekends as well.

Catch up soon,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## malteeza

Hi Skybluesarah,

I'm so pleased it was worthwhile going to Dr Quenby - an answer at last!  I get the Miscarriage Association newsletter and the latest edition said that she is still looking for willing volunteers - anyone out there struggling with recurrent miscarriage might find it worth a visit....

I'm drawing to a close with Lifefertility within a few months.  It seems that despite their best efforts, I can't get pg.  However - it's not over yet, I might twist their arms to let me have a THIRD chart... 

Well done on your perseverence,

Malteeza x


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Hello Ladies,

I thought I'd pick your brains if I can?

Has anyone had OHSS?  If so how long does it take to get better?  I am in the middle of my 2ww.  the OHSS started on Saturday 3 days ago.  I haven't had any more vomiting since Saturday but do feel totally bloated and nauseous all the time.  Luckily it isn't bad enough to go to hospital as i am eating and drinking small amounts Bud Dr did give me strict criteria of if/when to go.  He thought it would be a few days at least.......its just that I am getting pretty fed up with it now.

Hope the rest of you are OK



Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## skybluesarah

Julie...I'm impressed with your camping...I always think that there's a reason God invented hotels! 
Malteeza..I hope you can persuade them to keep going with you.
Kiwi Rose: no experience, but just wanted to offer you a   .


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi sweet ladies,

We leave for Brno, Czech Rep on Monday. I have been calm up until last night and was a bit tearful. I suppose it quickly became real that we are having our first IVF treatment on Wednesday. Please lift us up in prayer this week as we travel and that my nerves are calm and I find a way to rid myself of any anxieties. 

thank you for the well wishes and thinking of you all. I know Sasha isn't far behind me for her tx at reprofit too  

take care everyone and will keep you posted.

Love and prayers,
amanda xx


----------



## skybluesarah

Amanda,

I am off to Mass shortly so I shall say a prayer for a safe journey to Brno for you.  We will all be thinking of you.


----------



## Dibley

Amanda & Sasha too...

 that everything goes smoothly for you both in the coming days & weeks 
Don't forget it's all in God's hands! 

Huge   to all you other lovely ladies 

Sorry I'm not around as much as I would like but things are still full on at my end...still decorating & packing & trying my best to be a full time, happy, cheerful Vicar. I feel I'm doing way too much though as I'm am SO tired - and to add to it all, I had to have my depot injection a couple of days ago too - and can you believe it DH had to give it to me on our wedding anniversary!  Definately one to remember 

Anyway you are all in m thoughts and  

Take care,

Dibs xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

for you all my lovelies - Dibs for everything you are busy with right now, Sasha & Amanda for your journeys & all the other lovely Christian Ladies.

Sorry I've not been around much - DD started school last week, so I've been really busy and focused with that.

Love & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

thank you for your thoughts and prayers ladies!!  

amanda xx


----------



## carole

Hi all  

Lovely pic Julie


----------



## sammy73

Hi
Would love to be part of this group.  Starting my first ICSI as soon as my next AF comes.
I need a lot of prayer and support.
Originally from South Africa and have been living here for 5 years.  Attend at our local URC church.

Sammy73


----------



## waywardstork

Hello ladies!

Well - the wedding is finally all over! Phew! It went really well - thank you to those of you who prayed for things to go smoothly. The rain held off for all the important parts and we even had photos in the gardens! Wow, how blessed we felt.
The happy couple have just been around to see the video we took and were oo-ing and aah-ing - BLESS THEM!

*Sammy* Welcome to our thread.  We have a lot in common! I too am originally from SA - have lived here for almost 10 years now, my DH is English and I have dual nationality. I also attend a URC church locally. I am in the process of my second ICSI - am stimming now and will have EC and ET in 10 days or so....  Even though I know what to expect, it is still scary and overwhelming at times. So .... we will support you in whatever way we can on here!

Hello to everyone else. It's been quiet on here for the last couple of weeks - what is everyone up to?

I have my first stim scan on Wed ... to see how the follies are getting on. I have been feeling the ovaries since yesterday - held off till after the wedding, thank goodness. I feel bloated in the bottom part of my abdomen - just above the pubic bone (tmi, sorry) - so hopefully this is a good sign that there are already lots of little follies growing there. I hope the Menopur has worked just as well, if not better, than the Gonal F did last time.

DH has a day off today - so we are having some time to just relax. It has been rather 'full on' for the last few weeks with the wedding preparations, so we are glad of the chance to spend some time together and relax.

Hope you are all having a great day, despite the fact that it is a Monday!

xxx
Caron


----------



## georgette

Hi WWS - glad the wedding went well -how was the cheese?
welcome sammy - good luck with the AF. I am awaiting mine now in the midst of my first IVF - so lets hope they come soon!
Juile - how did the first day go??

All well here - expecting my parent shortly as it was my birthday Sunday, so veyr excited, just made millionaires shortbread from nigella - not a calorie in sight....


G
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Georgette - How are you getting on at the moment with your tx?  Hope you have a lovely time with your parents - mmmmm millionaires shortbread .... that sounds fab.

Waywardstork - So glad to hear that the wedding went really well, and even the weather was nice (in parts).  Like Georgette said - tell us all about the cheese (we can use some inspiration for the future). .   that your bloated feeling is lots of lovely big juicy follies (but obviously not too many).  Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow honey.

Sammy - Welcome to the thread honey.  Lots of luck for your first icsi.

Carole - Thanks for your lovely comment about my pic - I loathe having photos taken, so was very brave to pose for his one.  Just felt like it was a must as it was DD's 1st day.

 to all the other lovely ladies.

I'm getting into the school routine now - although DD is only going p/t till after Christmas.  I've got 4.5 wks off work (though I only work Mon/Tues anyway), so I can get her settled in.  She's been so brave about it all and I'm really proud of her.  

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kiwi Rose

hello ladies,

quickly reporting in.  Got admitted to hospital last thursday with OHSS.  feeling rough.  holiday cancelled.  still too soon to know if treatment has worked or not.

will catch up when discharged and feeling human again



Kiwi Rose x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kiwi Rose - Oh my lovely ... so, so sorry to hear your news.  As if it isn't hard enough having tx, to have OHSS on top of it and to have to cancel your holiday.   that you are well again very soon and feeling much better.

Take care of yourself,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wicklow

KIWI - HERES TO A SPEEDY RECOVERY AND A POSITIVE OUTCOME.XXXXX


----------



## carole

Kiwi Rose


----------



## waywardstork

Hello lovely ladies,

*Kiwi Rose* I'm so sorry you havent been well.  Hope you are feeling a little better now. Hope that your insurance covered your cancelled holiday and that you haven't lost all your money too? 

*Julie* I love the little pic of you and your daughter in her little uniform. Bless! how is she liking big school? I do PPA cover for a reception teacher and I love the little ones. They are just so cute that first year of school. Watching them settle in and grow that first year is so magical!

*|Hello to all the other lovely ladies on here! *

Update
Firstly, the cheese went down well. I didn't go to far with the arranging ... to be honest, things were so hectic the last few days that I was glad to get as far as 'throwing it on a plate'! I bought two large cake boards (the ones they put wedding cakes on) and arranged the cheeses onto that. I had a flag in each one with the name of the cheese. I arranged white and red grapes around and between the cheeses. So ... as you can hear, nothing fancy. It looked smart enough and the cheeses went down well - judging by the little that was left over.

Secondly, my scan today! Praise God - things are going well. I have 15 follicles ranging from 7 to 17mm. Most are between 10 and 15 in size. They are happy with this. I have more than last cycle - which is good as our fertilization rate was so low last time. 8 eggs injected with sperm (ICSI) and only 2 fertilized! We were very lucky they both turned into embryos! This time we are hoping that if we start with more eggs, that we will have at least 2 embryos again. My next scan is on Friday .. so please keep  for us.

I hope that eveyone is enjoying this dry autumn day! 
My washing is on the line - making the most of the weather while I still can.

xxx
Caron


----------



## georgette

kiwi - really hope you are okay and feeling better - keep us updated

Gee
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Just a quick hello whilst dinner is cooking.

Caron - So pleased to hear your great news and of course  being said for you for Friday.  I managed to get all our towels washed and dried on the outside line today as well - much nicer!  Hope it stayed dry for you.  Thank you so much for your lovely comments about my pic.  DD is just loving school, but she's really tired in the pms (even had to let her have an afternoon nap today).  I'm so proud of her for taking it all in her stride & she's made lots of new friends already.

KiwiRose -  that you are home and feeling better my lovely.  

Georgette/Ruth/Sasha/Dibs/Carole/Sammy/Amanda/Rose/Skybluesarah - Hope you are all ok my lovelies.

So tomorrow we have our final appt with the Consultant at our Clinic.  It's just really a review of our tx's.  I've been trying to harden myself for it, because I'm not expecting to hear anything positive (that's me being realistic rather than negative), but I'm still really nervous about going back there again.

Well, off to get tea.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ladies

Can I ask for your prayers tonight please.

We had our consultant appt today and it was terrible.  My lovely Consultant has just told me that the last set of bloods they took showed my hgc levels had risen from 27 to 57 when they did them back in August, which showed a still active pregnancy, but as the scan showed an empty uterus, it was an ectopic.  They have taken bloods again today to find out if there is still any hcg present (i.e if I am still pg), and I will get the results tomorrow pm.  I have been put onto their waiting list for a laparoscopy anyway, to check if there was any tubal damage, but obviously if I am still pg, then that will all move very quickly.

Sorry this is such a "me" post, but I'm in a bit of a tizz.  I did go into Church whilst we were in Salisbury, but there were so many tourists there, I found it hard to "talk".

Love & hugs to everyone (hope you are home now Kiwi Rose).
Julie
XXX

Fri am - I mean hcg of course - oops.


----------



## carole

Big hugs and prayers for you Julie


----------



## waywardstork

*Julie*  We are praying for you. Hope the news tomorrow comes quickly.  Keep strong.
xxx


----------



## Dibley

Oh dear *Julie*, of course I'll keep you in my  Truly hope that come tomorrow your hcg numbers have fallen  This must be such a worrying time for you - take care hun 

*Caron * -  that your scan tomorrow will go as well as the last one - wow that's a great number of follies! Do let us know when e/c will be 

*Kiwi * - gentle  to you...  that your OHSS is now under control and that your not too uncomfortable. I so hope &  that you're now home in your own bed sweetheart 

*Sammy* -  & a warm welcome to our friendly gang  When are you starting your first ICSI TX?  that all will go smoothly for you! 

*Sasha * -  that you have a real sense of peace as you set off to Brno next week! I'm so excited for you hun!!! 

*To all you other lovely ladies * - lots of  &  Hope everyone is doing OK 

Well the 'me' news is that more than half of the new house is now painted...still got the hall, stairs and landing to do mind you  BUT at least things are now coming together - and I actually feel that I may have a home to rest in before I start my TX in 3 weeks time Hooray!!! 

Take care all

Love Dibs xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ladies

Thank you so much.

Restless night, but I see Dibs posted at 00.00 so I wasn't the only one up and about.

Dibs - So pleased for you that you feel things are coming together with your new home, so that you'll be ready in time for your next tx.  

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## waywardstork

Hi everyone.

Thank you for your well wishes. Scan went ok today. No new follies - but that's ok. Mixed blessing as far as progress. A few smaller follies haven't really grown  but the larger ones have - so about a dozen should be ready if the growth continues as it has. I still have at least 3, possibly 4 injections to come .... so hoping the smaller ones catch up and are egg producers too - we need them desperately! 
EC will almost definitely be Wed next week (17th) with ET on Friday (19th).  that that remains so as DH has taken next week off to be with me and finish our bathroom.  Thank goodness ... I want a shower again, I am not a bath lover -esp in the morning when rushing for work!

*Julie* any news yet?  for you.

Have a lovely day all - and weekend too!
xxx
Caron


----------



## Julie Wilts

Caron - Great that there will be about a dozen follies, and possibly some more after the next injections.  .  Hope that DH gets your bathroom finished soon, and lovely that he will be off all week to support you honey.

Hello to all our other lovely ladies .

I've just rung the clinic and I guess it's good news, but my hcg from yesterday was 1.  .  This will sound really daft but there was just this tiny little glimmer of hope that maybe the scan 4 weeks ago had missed something (as it was an external) and if my levels had risen they would scan again today and find a little miracle for me.  .  Anyway, it must have been as Mr F suspected - an ectopic, which was m/c'd.  So, I'm waiting for the Consultant to call back (he's doing some FET's this pm) to talk about the results & what to do next.  Think I'm relieved, but just want to speak to Mr F to make sure there isn't anything else I have to face.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

Julie - sorry to hear of all this heart ache and stress for you - hope is such a strong emotion isn't it. I hope that Mr F can provide some light for you in all this.

take care

Georgette


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

HI ladies, 

Well, I am officially PUPO  Test day is 25th  The transfer went smoothly. Only lasted a couple of minutes! I couldn't believe it! Here's to a quick 2ww 

My thoughts go out to you all. 

Kindness,
Amanda xx


----------



## waywardstork

Morning ladies.

*Amanda* Congrats on being Pupo. Hope all goes well and that 2ww goes quickly -  resist! 

*Julie* Its hard to know whether to say 'sorry' or 'I'm glad' to you! If you know what I mean. I am glad that things have finally come to a conclusion. At least you now know what happened and that part is over. It is terrible that you have to wait 3 months for your Laproscopy! I can completely understand what you meant when you said that you had a tiny flicker of hope left - I'm sure I'd feel exactly the same. It's a bit like those few days after a BFN and before AF arrives ... you desperately hope that it might just have been wrong and that AF doesn't come...

*Please pray for my DH* I don't want to go into any details ... but my poor husband has had a complaint logged against him at work. On the VERY day that he was to apply for promotion. The lady complaining has a history of 'trouble making' and my DH was warned when she joined his team. However, he has been very careful around her - but this has just come at an awful time ... he has been working really hard for a year to get all the evidence he needs to substantiate his application and that has now just been blown out of the water. They wont even consider him if he applies. The 'investigation' into her 'aligations' could take up to 6 months and in that time ... my poor DH will be relegated to some awful back office job in another department across town to 'keep him out of the way'. The poison ivy gets to stay in her post to stir the pot some more while he is away too! She has made several anti- Christian comments to my DH and we think this might be part of her dislike of him. 
He is just so guttered. I am trying desperately to keep his spirits up. He was wants to curl into a ball and 'die' as he says. 
Please  *that the truth comes out * and that *my DH keeps positive*. I feel so guttered for him, but am trying not to stress as it could jeopardise this treatment! *God, where are you?*

I won't be sharing this on other threads, but need prayers from my Christian friends.

Thank you.

xxx
Caron


----------



## georgette

Caron - I am gutted for you - this is a terrible thing and a terrible time - there is always the possibility that she is jealous that he is good enough for the promotion??I will definitely be praying for DH nad that this resolves quickly. You, your fmaily and all firends know this is all nonsense. I am sorry this has come at such a diffcult time for you both.

G
xx


----------



## carole

Caron

The world is full of nasty people like this woman. I suppose we should be praying for her too, that whatever it is that is making her like this can be resolved    

I really do feel for your DH. I have a job where it is all too easy for people to make complaints and they are sympathised with even when there is no truth in their allegations.    Whereas the innocent are the ones who suffer.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Amanda - Congrat's on being PUPO.  Hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you honey.

Caron - So terribly sorry to hear what your poor DH is going through.  I really hope everything get's straightened out, and like you say, that it doesn't prove too stressful and impact on your tx my lovely.  .

Thank you to everyone for all your kindness &  recently.  I've felt much better today thank you.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

awww julie, just caught on up on your posts. Thinking of you sweetie. *hugs*

amanda x


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Hello Ladies,

Just thought I'd let you know that they have let me out of hospital now.  I have to go in every day for blood tests though as the Drs aren't happy with them.  Also me weight and girth don't seem to be reducing much.

The hospital are very cautious and won't let us celebrate but my blood test is consistant witha BFP.  It doesn't feel real yet because they are so cautious and I don't feel any different.  Infact I have been having a few AF gripes.

anyway that is my news.  thanks for all your goodwishes

lots of love



Kiwi Rose x


----------



## carole

Wow Kiwi Rose - big congratulations to you hun    Fab news


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kiwi Rose - I'm so pleased to hear you are finally back home my lovely.  Oh I going to  even harder for you now my lovely, that your cautious BFP becomes a confirmed and happy one.  Don't be at all concerned about not feeling any different yet honey - I had no idea I was pg at all either recently and lots of other ladies here say they didn't notice any symptoms & even have AF cramps (I even had 2 x AF's).

Anyway, take care honey, and please let us know how you get on.

Amanda - Thanks honey.  I'm ok now honestly, feeling better physically & lifted emotionally.  Just a bit nervous about having the laparoscopy.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Dibley

Oh wow *Kiwi * what fantastic news...a  And you're back at home too! 
I can understand the hospital being cautious but even so I am so happy for you!  I'll be  that your hcg numbers keeps increasing to a level that even the doc's have to congratulate you!  Take care hun 

*Caron (and DH)* - BIG  to you both...this is a stress that you most definately don't need on top of TX...what a horrid lady  As hard as it is I will  that she has a change of heart - and that if she doesn't, then those investigating will see straight through her manipulation and clear your lovely DH's name 

*Julie * - try not too worry too much about the laparoscopy...easier said than done I know...but remember, we will all be  for you sweetheart! 

*Amanda * - well I've been following your news on the Reprofit thread...so pleased to hear that you are now PUPO...don't work too hard hun  I'm  that we will all be congratulating you in a couple of weeks...when is your test date?

*Sasha* - are you flying to Brno on Saturday?  that everything goes well for you! 

 to everyone else.

Love Dibs xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Congrats Kiwi!!!   whooo hoo!!!!!!!!!!

Dibs, my test date is the 25th.  As for working too hard, you spoke too soon! I had a dreadful day of teaching yesterday. My students this year (about 5 of them) are just terrible. I would not expect the type of behaviour they are showing from college students. They are so immature and behave like children. I collapsed in a heap of tears and stress when I arrived home last night. And of course stressed that I had done myself harm by being so upset and hysterical. Needless to say, I am NOT going into to work today until 1:15 and that is to only teach for 1 hour. I cannot have a day like I did yesterday. And, oh yes, I am dishing out the conduct forms today. No bad behaviour tolerated. I am so dissapointed that I let those students get to me. ;(

So, I am feeling a bit down today. It is such a shame because before now I was on cloud 9 and positive and thought nothing would bring me down... and now, well, I just don't know. I am on the verge of tears again this morning.

My sincere apologies for the 'me' post.

love to you all ladies,
amanda xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Amanda - Massive, massive  my lovely.  So sorry to hear you had such a tough day yesterday honey &  today is much easier for you.  Hope you can get yourself back up onto cloud 9.  No need to apologise for your post honey - some days we all need some help.  .

Dibley - Thanks honey.  I've just "handed it over" for the time being and will think about it when the time comes.  Hope you are ok my lovely?

Kiwi Rose - Hope there is more good news today .

Sasha - Lots and lots of luck for Saturday then my lovely.  .

Carole/Ruth/Caron/Georgette/Skybluesarah  - hope you are all doing well.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

hi all

Kiwi- very very cautious congratulations for you - I pray really hard that this will turn into a brilliant BFP that we can all shout about!!

Julie - good luck withthe laparoscopy, I really hope all goes well for you

Amanda - Good luck on 25th!!!

WWS - hope you and DH are okay

Georgette
xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

someone prayed for me today. I had a MUCH better teaching day.  Feeling a lot more positive now.  

Hope you all sweet ladies are well  

amanda xx


----------



## waywardstork

Hi all.
Just a quick note to say that EC went ok today.  I don't remember any of the procedure - which is great.  I took a long time to come around and brought all my lunch back up   sorry - tmi!
They got only 8 eggs - a little disspointing as we were hoping for more this time.  Sperm thawed well apparently.
 Thank you for  your prayer over the last few days. 
We are keeping our fingers crossed and   for good fertilization tonight.

DH is doing ok. He seems to be quiter perky.  I think the worst of the shock is over.  He had already planned to take this week off, which is probably a good thing, in hindsight.  I just hope that when he goes back to work next week, that he will continue to remain positive and hope and pray that the truth comes out and his good name and record are re-instated.

Hope you are all well, ladies.  Thanks again for your prayers.

xxx
Caron

Ps ET Friday - will post after call from embryologist tomorrow.


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

caron,


----------



## waywardstork

What can I say.  Awful day for us.  Of the 8 eggs injected, 0 fertilized.  So ... no ET for us tomorrow.  Apparently the eggs were all ok, the sperm defrosted well and there were even some swimming nicely, BUT no fertilization.  The embryologist said that with our history (last time, 8 eggs, only 2 fertilized) this is probably indicative of poor sperm and it is unlikely to change if we have more cycles.  

It's probably the end for us having our own biological child.  The big decision is if we go on now to donor sperm or just give up completely.  We are both just so guttered. 

Sorry no personals, just feel numb - physically and mentally!

xxx
Caron


----------



## carole

to you and DH Caron


----------



## Julie Wilts

Caron - So sorry to hear your news my lovely.  What a terrible weeks it's been for you.  Massive, massive  honey.  .

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Dibley

Oh Caron sweetheart...I'm so sorry to read your news  You must be feeling so devastated - gentle   to you & Dh. 
Don't make any BIG decisions yet hun - the shock of today will have probably left all kinds of thoughts swirling around your heads...so decisions can wait for now  
I guess, just taking the time to grieve will be enough to contend with...please be gentle with yourselves in the coming days & weeks 

Your in my thoughts &   -I'm just so sorry it's turned out this way 

Love Dibs xx


----------



## georgette

Caron - I am so sorry to hear that. So very sorry. You will be in my prayers tonight. Take a little time to think and I hope you find your way forward.

 

Georgette


----------



## Wicklow

Hi all - sorry i have been awol but have had my parents foster kids for the week, now home.
Caron - so so sorry my lovley, dont know what to say but if you want anyone to chat too re donor sperm then i am here for you, we had to make that difficult decision

How are things with your dh? Praying that the truth will come out.
Julie - and still it goes on - any more news? missed you over the last week!
Wont bore you with me - not at this time.
Love to you all
Ruth


----------



## waywardstork

Hello ladies,
Gosh, it's quiet on here.
Just thought I'd pop in to say hi. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayer this past week. DH and I are feeling more positive about everything today.
DH started his new 'job' today and the hours are quite 'user friendly' - at least he hasn't been stuck on nights permanently or late shifts so that we never see each other. He was also given the option as to weather he wanted to work 8 or 12 hour shifts. He has opted for the 12's as it means he has more days off and the travelling doesn't take up so much of his time (in proportion to the total working hours a weak). Although it is not the job he loves, and he still feel so awful about what has been said about him and what this woman has done, I think he is just going with the flow now and waiting to see what happens. I am still praying that the truth comes out! 

Had our follow up today. Was expecting a short 'so sorry' meeting with a 'nothing more we can do' ending! Sort of a fob off follow up, really. However ... 
Mr E, our consultant, feels that we should try one more cycle. He was very frank and said that he would not suggest we keep going on and on, esp taking into account our cycle history, but that we should not see this as a no hope situation. Together we have decided that next cycle, I will be back on the Gonal F, but at 375iu, DH will have a needle biopsy on the day. Mr E is fairly certain he will find enough sperm to at least do that cycle. It is a risk and there are no guarantees that it will be any more successful than this cycle, _but_ we have hope. Of course we will not be unrealistic about things ... we only had two of 8 fertilize first cycle, so we don't have a fab track record and it could end in disaster again, but at least the dream isn't dead. 
We wont cycle again until the new year. We have requested Feb, dep on my AF, of course. We need to pay off our debt from this cycle and would like to go skiing the winter, or maybe visit my parents in South Africa again as I haven't seen them since Christmas. 
so ... anyway, that's the update.

I hope you have all had a good day and thanks again for your support the last week.

xxx
caron


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Wayward - I am glad that the path forwards is becomming clearer for you and your DH.  Keep going.  having said that I think you deserve a break.  IF is so draining.  I really hope 2009 brings you the pitter patter of tiny feet.  Hope your DH settles into his new job and really hope the truth will out.  Just remember God sees all an dpunnishment is His.

Wicklow - hope life is OK with you and not too busy.

Georgette - how are you hun?  thinking of you

Dibs - You moved yet??  Is life still in a series of boxes??

Hi to Julie and Cokey. 

Guitar angel - only 2 days to go till test day.  Hope you are managing to hang on in there.

Well I am still feeling pretty knackered and have regular follow up at the hospital - I feel like a pin coushion and have the bruises to prove it!  I have a scan booked next tuesday on 30th.  I pray we see a heartbeat and that I will feel calmer and more relaxed about things then.  Have lots of AF type pains which I am managing to worry myself with.

lots of love to my lovelies

^Heart
Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## georgette

guitar angel - 2 days to test! good luck
Kiwi- thanks for asking after me - sorry this has all turned in to a serioes of hospital appoitnmetns for you! I hope the scan is good news, you have my prayers. I hope you are healing too
WWS - your DH sounds so positive and forward thinking about work, I too hope the truth comes out. Good luck for february and keep strong.
Dibs -a re you moving? what a horror, I hate moving house, I am a creature of habit and comfort!

Very achy tonight, hope that means nice follies for me tomorrow on the scan

Georgette
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

So sorry I've been AWOL a bit too.  We were away in Cornwall for a long weekend, for a wedding, which was just beautiful.

Just because I'm not about, doesn't mean you aren't all in my  though my lovelies.

Sorry this is a quick post, but lots to get done this evening, after a busy day.

Lov & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Just back from a PCC meeting    (I always think about the vicar of Dibley when I go to them    )

Hello all - sorry no personals but I am following all of your posts    

 to all who need them


----------



## Dibley

Hiya ladies 

In answer to the question...'Am I living out of boxes?'

YES!!!!  

And I am going stir  with it all!  

Gosh, why do we collect so much junk? I'm so ashamed to own so much  Though I guess alot of it is work related...Dibs now trying to make herself feel better 

Anyhow, I am reading but not really having the time to post much lately (so sorry )
But I am thinking &  for you all 

Love Dibs xx


----------



## Wicklow

Hello all - well I am now officially 30 - there is no hideing it! Yesturday i said i was still 29 as i wasnt born until after 6 in the evening but now its the day after i have to just accept it. Had a bit of a boring day as it was just a normal day on my own with the boys (hope that doesnt make me sound ungrateful) but i stood at school in the playground and it was another ladies birthday and everyone was wishing her a happy birthday, giving her cards etc and i wanted to shout ITS MY BIRTHDAY TOO! None of my friends were there yesturday so nobody knew!
Went out for a chinese with a couple of our good friends last night, they had gone in earlier and decorated the table, put helium balloons in and present set at the table, i even had a cake which we offered round the restaurant!!
Tonight im out with 15 girlfriends for a meal and then going to London for the weekend (never been away for the weekend, even before the boys) and seeing a show in the west end - billy elliot. 

Sorry that was a bit of a me post.

Hi to you all, weather you are surrounded with boxes or needles (that would sound dodgey to the outside world!)
As julie says you are all in my thoughts and prayers even when I dont post as often as id like, i do read! I hve a book to write you down in, id never remember everyone.

Sasha - you ok? havent seen you on here for a while.xxxx


----------



## carole

Happy belated birthday Ruth ! Sounds like you are having some lovely celebrations


----------



## Wicklow

cokey - thanks! youve changes your name?!


----------



## Kiwi Rose

only 30?  You're a wippersnapper!!  

Happy Birthday Wicklow


----------



## carole

You're a whippersnapper too Kiwi


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ruth - As I said in my pm earlier this week,  .  Sorry your birthday wasn't all one big celebration, but sounds like your weekend will be lots of fun.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

happy birthday ruth!  

I hope you all are well...  my OTD is tomorrow so very nervous about results....  Prayers appreciated  


amanda x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Amanda -  you have a restful night, and fabulous results tomorrow my lovely.  Do you test at home, or do your clinic do blood tests for you?
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

good luck guitar angel!!
and happy 20th ruth!
G


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Going to have bloods done tomorrow. No pee sticks for me.


----------



## Dibley

Happy birthday Ruth!!!!!

Aw Amanda...so tomorrow's test day...well I've been following your story on the Reprofit thread (still lurking in the background ) and I've been   for you every day  But I'll say an extra special one tomorrow that you will celebrating with a wonderful BFP...try and get some sleep tonight hun! 

Sasha...are you back from Brno yet hun...can't wait to hear your news...  that you are well and truly PUPO  

Big hello to everyone else...must dash got an infant harvest assembly to put together for tomorrow - there just isn't enough hours in the day at present 

Love Dibs xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Amanda - Thinking of you today honey.   you will be on here soon with some good news.  

Hello to all our other lovely ladies .

Julie
XXX


----------



## Scouse

Amanda I will mention in my prayers - good luck X
I'm starting the 2wwwait today - have Ollie and Freddie on board so please keep me in your prayers.

May God hear our pleas X


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Anyone care to hear my news?  

     

After confirmation with my about 30 minutes ago, I definately am and it could be more than one! HCG levels are 1188 on day 14.

Over the moon, shocked and cannot stop tearing up! 


amanda xxx


----------



## Scouse

[fly] Amanda huge congratulations [/fly]


----------



## Julie Wilts

Praise God

Amanda that is the most *fantastic* news. I'm am tearing up too. I remember that amazing feeling; that constant smile that just doesn't fade so your cheeks ache; the shock that it really is true and the overwhelming excitement. And possibly more than one - I am SOOOOO happy for you honey (can you tell ).

     

It's so fantastic to have some positive news for the thread, to keep everyone motivated and hoping.

Guess you'll be having a scan in a few weeks, and hopefully you'll find out then how many. .

Your news has really brightened my day.
Julie
XXXX


----------



## carole

Congratulations Amanda !


----------



## Wicklow

Amanada - you clever girl you and boy those levels are high! Dont abandon us now. Huge, Huge congratulations - may this be the first of many!!

Ruth


----------



## Wicklow

Amanda - when is scan?


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

10 Oct


----------



## Julie Wilts

Fantastic - only 2 weeks then.  

Like Ruth said,  that this fantastic news is the first of many for the thread.


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

I am finally back on-line and would really appreciate your prayers. 

All went well and I am back with my two precious miracles, but I found out tonight that I nave no frosties after the clinic said they would be sure there would be somthing to freeze. I've felt positive until now but feeling low tonight. I know its all in God's hands and if the embies don't stay with me they will go to be with God and with my Dh in heaven. Sorry for the 'me' post. I will catch up on all your news very soon.

Amanda, as I said to you before, your fantastic news has really encouraged me and is an answer to prayer.

Dibs, only 8 days to go!!! Have a fantastic time in Brno. Will be praying that all goes really well for you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sasha - Lovely to hear from you - thanks for letting us know how you are - but so sorry to hear your news about the frosties.  Will  for those embies to be snuggling in tight, and for you honey.  Really hope you will be joining Amanda with some fantastic news soon, and then Dibs soon after.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Scouse

Sasha 'snap' we had our two miracles 'delivered' today too!
  And when we were told we had 7 good embies we thought we would have frosties, but its looking unlikely  
But thank God we have 2 beautiful embies on board!  
I will pray we are both fortunate to become mummies


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Scouse, I really hope I didn't offend you at all by not mentioning you in my earlier post.  Of course I'm  for everyone here to get there BFP.  Worrying for a friend tonight, and my brain is a little "mushy".  Really hope the 2ww goes well.
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Scouse

Julie Wilts said:


> Oh Scouse, I really hope I didn't offend you at all by not mentioning you in my earlier post. Of course I'm  for everyone here to get there BFP. Worrying for a friend tonight, and my brain is a little "mushy". Really hope the 2ww goes well.
> Love & hugs
> Julie
> XXX


Don't be silly Julie and I hope your 'worrying' ceases soon? 
I'm a newbie to this thread so sort of catching up with you all.
I pray for all couples having trouble with fertility problems so you are all in my prayers X


----------



## Julie Wilts

Scouse - Thanks honey.  Would really not want to upset anyone at all.  .  By the way .... welcome to the thread honey.  XXX


----------



## Dibley

Amanda - YAY a        - and what fantastic numbers!!!! Aw I'm so pleased for you...and it's so good to have tears of joy  Can't wait for the 10 Oct to hear your news...hopefully by then I will be on day 6 of the 2ww  And i'll be asking you to   for me then!  Enjoy every moment hun - you deserve it! 

Scouse - well I guess the madness begins now then eh?   that Ollie & freddie (lovely names! ) are getting snuggly & cosy 

Sasha - c'mon hun stay positive  You have 2 perfect blasts on board - one of which is an expanding blast! And they are both grade one! If both snuggle down you could be looking at twins 
And remember there are so many ladies on the Reprofit thread who over the past year have gotten pregnant or have given birth to their precious babies who DID NOT have any frosties either!!!! Right my luvvie, no more negativity, or else  As always, I'm   for you (and Bella too ) I owe you a pm... 

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies  

Love Dibs x


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks ladies and Dibs especially for your kind  and wise words. Feeling a bit better today. Really didn't expect the news on the frosties to hit me so hard as at every other clinic I have always had something over to freeze (I have since learned as you said Dibs, that this is not uncommon with Reprofit). I am determined not to give up hope though and pray for my little embies every chance I get. 

Scouse, fantastic to have you as company and welcome! Hope the 2ww goes quickly for both of us.

Julie, hope your friend who you're concerned about is better today.

Dibs, don't worry about PM'ing me. I'm sure you're busy getting ready to go to Brno. I so appreciate all the support you've given me and all the ladies on this thread. Sending you much love.

Love to everyone else,

Sasha xxx


----------



## georgette

Amanda - congratulations !!!! that is brilliant news,well done!
Scouse - 2 nice little embies - hope they snuggle in.
Sasha B - your embies will be brilliant, don't get too down about the frosties....

Georgette


----------



## Scouse

Thank you for your warm welcome and good wishes!
Hope everyone is doing well on this beautiful day?  Amanda hasit sunk in yet?


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

scouse...noo it isn't  hehehe  Today I bought a pregnancy journal which was surreal to even be looking at that section of books in the store.....

Praying for all of you ladies. I really am.  Remember, HE is the creator of life. Stay close to HIM.

Amanda xx


----------



## georgette

Hello girls, 

Feeling   today - EC tomorrow and I am so very frightened, only 7 follies and oestrgoen levels suggesting only 4 eggs and right ovary has not responded at all.

I have all these fears that I won't have good quality eggs, or not enough or I will have ovulated prior to EC. I have prayed and prayed, it calms me, and then stupid fears pop up again. 

Hope you girls can spare a little prayer too.

night all
Georgette


----------



## Dibley

Aw amanda, it's so good to read your HAPPY posts...really does make me smile 

Georgette -   that everything goes well for you tomorrow and that howver many eggs are collected they will be of GREAT quality! Also   that you will have the peace of God before, during & after e/c  Try and have a good nights sleep tonight hun and if you are not too sore do pop on and update us with your news 

Sasha - still   for you on your 2ww...hope the days aren't going too slowly! 

Scouse - and for you too hun  I'm also originally from Liverpool...and still not living too far away  All of my family still live there so I'm back there most weeks...ah no place like home 

Well I've got my Harvest Festival tomorrow...but with being on Prednisone Steroid am feeling soooo hungry all of the time...and the church is going to be so full of wonderful food...it's going to take such inner strength for me to not start munching it during the service ...I'll have to put some grapes in the pulpit! 

Hello to everyone else...hope you're all enjoying the weekend! 

Love Dibs x


----------



## Scouse

Ladies I'v got a hypothetical scenario for you -

If you knew someone on their 2ww and she is 3 days post et and embies are 6 days old..............and this 'friend' has been awake all night with lower pains like bad AF !  This is exactly the same patern as last 2 failed cycle!

What would you tell her - 

Every cycle is different, every symptom can mean anything.......... I've told her all this but 'she' is still have one MAJOR WOBBLE 

I oops she needs your words of encouragement PLEASE!
Please pray I find my courage and strength in God and believe things can be different this time if i be God's will!
Georgette praying for you X


----------



## carole

I would say it's likely hormonal because of all the drugs/pessaries and it is too early yet to know what the outcome is going to be


----------



## Scouse

Thanks cokey...........that's exactly the same thing i ould hae said o anyone elsebut just can't seem to take my own advice!  
Anyway been to church and prayedfor all couples like us!


----------



## georgette

Hi Scouse - Having been on the cycle buddies, the one thing I hav learnt is that symptoms can mean ANYTHING!!! or nothing. So keep the faith my dear. You have my prayers. I can only imagine how frightening 2ww is, so you have all my thoughts and sympathies. 

I got three good quality eggs today - so a small crop but DH and I have decided that we are growing quality not quanitity. DH part is good quality so we can only wait for the call tomorrow. I would love to hear that all three had fertilised but this part is definitely in God's hands. I truly believe he has a plan for Dh and I, I just have to have the strength and faith to follow his path. I feel excited that my babies are potentially being conceived as I sit here and pray that they make it back to their mummy in one piece! 

Thinking of you all today

Georgette
xx

Dibs - I put on 4kilo in treatment!!! this desire for too much food is crazy isn't it!!!


----------



## Scouse

Thank you for your wise words Georgette and I will pray you have good news tom


----------



## Dibley

*Scouse* - totally echo Georgette's words 



georgette said:


> ...the one thing I hav learnt is that symptoms can mean ANYTHING!!! or nothing...


So true! Each and everyone of my cycles/symptoms have all been different and with different outcomes too 

*Georgette* - so pleased to hear that you got three good quality eggs today...a very biblical number...three even being the number of the Trinity! 
Anyway hun I'm  that as I write they're getting 'jiggy' and come tomorrow your 'special three' will be fully blessed & fully fertilised!  Seriously, I will be  for you & DH that you receive some great news tomorrow 

*Sasha * -  special  said for you today hun 

Love &  to all!

Off for a long soak in a bubble bath...start my progesterone tomorrow! Eeek I'm getting nervous now 

Love dibs x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL again - busy week and then we ended up going away for the weekend at the 11th hour.

Dibs - LOL at the vision of you munching some grapes in the pulpit.  Hope you enjoy your long soak and  those nerves subside and excitement kicks in instead.  .

Georgette - Lovely to hear there were 3 good quality eggs and DH's quality was good too.   those eggs and sperm are getting very well acquainted ready to come back and snuggle in with you.  Hope tomorrow brings fab news.  

Scouse - The one time I had no symptoms I was actually pg, so I totally agree with Georgette.

Amanda - I remember buying a pg book when I found out I was pg with DD (WH Smith at Cribbs Causeway).  Such exciting times.  

Sasha - Hope you are ok my lovely.

Cokey/Ruth/Scouse - Hope you are all ok too.

Well, like I said we were invited away on Fri evening for the weekend and as the forecast was good we decided to go.  Such fantastic weather in the end, and we spent most of the weekend walking and looking at all the beauty nature has to offer.  We went to Dorset and walked some of the coastal path and along some beaches.  I just love getting outdoors and appreciating all the beauty around us (beats doing the laundry anyway ).

Hope everyone else has had lovely weekend too & the sun shone for you.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Thank you my darling Dibs. One of the words that was spoken at church today was that 'God will make a way, where there previously has been no way'. I felt it was right to pray that for not only myself but for all the other lovely ladies who have met through FF. 

When is your ET scheduled for? Will be thinking and   for you too.

Scouse, I had, NO, NADA, NIET symptoms with my DD and had a sky high HCG of 370+ on day 12p3dt! Please don't loose heart and whatever you do, don't look at the 2ww board! That is enough to drive the strongest person  .

Georgette, am praying that your three beautiful eggs go from strength to strength and that by tomorrow all three will have have fertilised and will have begun to grow nicely.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Kiwi Rose

morning ladies,

Hope everyone had a fab weekend and managed to enjoy the sunshine.  I was out for my dad's birthday lunch with my sister and her DH.  That was really nice.

guitar Angel - gongratulations hun on the BFP.

Scouse - welcome the the thread and the 2 weeks of worry!

Georgette - well done on 3 eggs, hopoe they are all fertalising nicely.

Sasha - congratul;ations on your 2 embies.  Hope they are snuggling in as we speak.

And as a good friend of mine said to me when i was going a bit crackers over all of this

Remember our God is a God of miracles, not a God of numbers.

lots of love to you all



Kiwi Rose x


and definitely stay away formt eh 2ww board!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kiwi Rose - So sorry I didn't ask after you in my post last night honey.  I'm such a  these days.  So glad you had a lovely lunch for your Dad's b/day and enjoyed the weekend.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

I would really appreciate your prayers. I started spotting, the red stuff (about 1 tsp, sorry if tmi). I don't have a cycle of my own so it can't be AF coming on. Its made me really upset. I really don't want it all to be over at this stage and am praying that the bledding stops. Thanks so much for your support.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## georgette

Sasha - How many days post transfer are you - could it be implantation bleed? I pray this is just a minor blip!

Julie - Walking in Dorset sounded fantastic, I went to our lovely local park today and it was BEAUTIFUL

Dibley - good luck with the progesterone. I know it is expensive but can I recommend Penhaligons bath oil - faaaaantastic!

Kiwi - hoping your are healing and holding on to your babies!

Well, girls, yours, mine, DH and all parents prayers have been truly and gratefully answered - all three of my eggs are now beautiful embies. Looking good quality but we will know more tomorrow when they can grade them. I feel so deeply blessed and loved today. I know this is such a tiny step in the path but it feels such a momentous one. DH and I conceived three tiny babies last night. And for however long or short a time they are on this earth, I will forever feel such a wonderful sense of marvel when I think of this miracle. I pray with all my heart that we get to a good stage prior to ET in the next few days, and that little Tiggy winkle can be frozen, but even if this go wrong, this feeling is amazing, and Iwould love to bottle it.

God will make a way, when there has previously been no way.

My gosh, what powerful, wonderful words.

My prayers are with us all, at our so very different stages.

Georgette
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello again ladies

Well, I'm welling up reading Georgette's post - what beautiful words.

Sasha - Like Georgette says, I will be  so hard that it is implantation bleeding, especially as you don't have AF's.  Take care my lovely.  We will all do our best to lift you with our .  .

Georgette - That is fantastic news -3 beautiful embies .  Will be  that tomorrow brings even better news for you and they are soon back where they belong.  .

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Scouse

Sasha your ticker does give dates of tx...........when was et?  This could be implanation?  
Julie glad you been busy - it was such a beautiful weekend.
Georgette wow 3/3 well done you!

People don't seem to realise those fertilised embies are our babies- the closest we've ever come to being a mummy!
God will make a way, when there has previously been no way.
Those words are so beautiful X


----------



## Wicklow

Im here!!
Sasha - Could be implantation - i never had implantation bleed but did bleed with thomas and it was bright red but just as i wiped! (sorry tmi) Thinking and praying for you hun.

Scouse - you too hun, i had pains with alfie - did you get many embies? sorry couldnt remember, could be slight occurance from the drugs, prodding, inflamed embryos etc. Keep your chin up hun

Georgette - Yay! Your words are amazing

Julie - glad you had a good wkend away.

Hope i havent come across all been there, done that with these posts, trying to be positive for you, wish i had someone whod 'been there' to tell me things are normal and yes we are all different and all have different signs and symptoms cause its true!

Hi to kiwi,dibs and anyone else - big squidges

ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks ladies,

Yes, it could be an implantation bleed and I'm praying this is the case.

God will make a way!

Georgette, three wonderful embies! Great news. I found what you wrote about your embies so touching. I said exactly the same thing about mine, that I will love and pray for them no matter how long on short their time on earth is and that it is an honour and priviledge to carry them in my body.

Scouse ET was last Tuesday (the 23rd).

Bless you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Dibley

Oh please God   let Sasha be experiencing an implantation bleed....PLEASE!
I've got good feelings about this hun  I know it's worrying but stay positive! 

Georgette - what a wonderful answer to   - 3 perfect, beautiful embies 
Will be   that tomorrow will bring even more good news 
Will have get myself some Penhaligons Bath Oil...I guess I deserve some luxury at the moment coz I'm working so hard trying to put everything in place in my parish before leaving for TX on Friday!  

Scouse -   for you hun - that God is working a wonderful miracle inside of you too 

Kiwi - Happy birthday to your dad!   Glad you had a nice lunch with him and the rest of your family 

Ruth, Cokey, Julie, Amanda and as Ruth said...big squidges to you all! 

Love Dibs x


----------



## georgette

Hi all - all progressing brilliantly here! Three grade 1 dividers! they normally only go to blasts with a minimum of four, but we are going day by day now and will see how far the little dotes get!!!

Hi Dibley - What is Brno? where are you going for your treatment? I wish you all the best for friday though - hope the organising doesn't get too much!

Sasha - has it all settled now?

Scouse - How are you doing today? all good ?

Julie - I continue to feel blessed today. MAybe one day I wll have a beautiful little girl like the pretty one in your picture!! What a cutey

Ruth - hello, it is lovely to hear from people who have managed to negotiate this emotional mine field. Keep telling me things like that when I am in 2ww!!

Have a good day

Georgette
xx


----------



## Scouse

Georgette you obviously have a clutch of fighters there............all looking so good for you.  Keeping your 'babies' in my prayers !
Thanks Dibley fo your continued prayers - everyone is gratefully recieved!
Sasha that sounds the perfect timing for implantation........ 
Thinking and   for all us FF cyclers


----------



## Sasha B

Thank ladies for your on-going prayers. The bleeding had pretty much disappeared by this evening. Still feeling shakey though. I go from being sure its worked to sure that it hasn't. The thought of having a third negative this year is a hard one. I SO want this to work but I don't want to come crashing down if it hasn't. 

Sorry, not a moan. its just the way I feel.

Georgette, praying that your lovely litlle ones continue on to blast.

Love to everyone.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening my lovelies

Just a quick one to say .....

Sasha - Still  that it was implantation bleeding and you will be on cloud nine rather than crashing down.  .

Georgette - Great news honey.  Hope your little ones are soon back with you.  .

Dibs - Not long now my lovely.  I really hope you aren't overdoing it with all your Parish work honey.  Please make sure you take some time out for yourself so you are ready for Friday.  .

Love & hugs to everyone, even if I've not done personals for everyone.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Scouse

Sasha its sounding very promising!
Good night and God bless to each and everyone of you X


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi ladies,

I hope you are all well and having a nice week. 

Dibs, are you counting down the days? You must be getting very excited and it seems that Reprofit is definately on a winning streak. Six BFP on the thread this week...that does not include me and Sohpie from last week! They are doing something right. 

Sasha, still crossing everything for you and saying lots of prayers. I hope you are finding peace now. xx

Julie, how are you? doing well and feeling positive about your upcoming proceedure. Everything will be fine. 

Georgette - sounding great! yay for your babies!

Hi Ruth and Scouse and those I have missed! 

I am doing fine. Still on cloud 9 and trying to not worry until my first scan next friday. So hard as I still analyse every twinge. So silly, but I do it.

Speak to you all soon! 

Prayers and love,
amanda x


----------



## Wicklow

guitar lady - Not long to wait for a glimpse of your little one....two ....or three!!

Dibs - not long hun till you start this journey - will be praying for you over the next few days

sasha - great to hear bleeding has stopped - thats a great sign. When was test day again (so i can write it in my diary)

Julie - love the new picture, what a beautiful little girl you have

hi to scouse, kiwi and anyone else.
Ruth


----------



## georgette

morning all - just a quickie for me, as I have decided to leave the house! off shopping, we are on our way to blasts hurrah so I cam giving myself a treat!

Love and prayers to all. and praying for lots of lovely BFPs

Georgette


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Georgette - Hope you have a fab time shopping and find a lovely treat.

Ruth - Thanks honey.

Amanda - Not long now till your scan my lovely, and I  that then you will feel  much more relaxed and just settle into enjoying your pregnancy.  Any symptoms yet?

Dibs - Like I said yesterday, I hope you aren't doing too much on the last couple of days before you fly out.  Take care of yourself.

Sasha - Everything crossed still.  .  How are you feeling now?

Scouse - Hello honey.  

Kiwi Rose/Cokey - Hope you are ok my lovelies.

Having an okay-ish time at the moment.  DD caught head lice for the first time   which put me in a right flap.  We are off away this weekend with some friends though, so looking forward to that (just hope the girls play nicely ).  Haven't heard anything about a date for my lap yet, and think I might call tomorrow as it will have been a few weeks since our appt.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

I have been in tears most of today. The bleeding has returned again this morning, more than before. I am so scared its all over for me. Just can't seem to muster anymore hope.

Sasha


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sasha

Massive, massive  honey.  Please, please try and keep hoping, though I know just how hard that is.  It could all still be for a very good reason my lovely.

Will do a  walk for you on the way back from school.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wicklow

sasha hun Praying for you, hope you have some support with you in the physical sence. I am here for you hun. Big Hugsxxx


----------



## georgette

Sasha - my poor dear, how frightening, have you given the clinic a call? I hope this is just a short episode and means nothing. I wish we could give you a proper hug, but Julie's prayer walk sounds great - I will add my prayers to it. It can be so very hard to keep positive sometimes, but I keep the faith for you. 

G

xx


----------



## Dibley

Oh Sasha my luvvie,
I've only just got in from a meeting and saw your post...saying a   right now for you and your special embies 

 that it's still implantation...some embies really do prefer to snuggle in deep  I won't say don't worry, that would be rediculous  BUT do try not to lose heart. So wish I was near to you...I'd pop round for a cuppa, chat and give you a big   

Rest up hun!! xx

Love to all you lovely ladies...hope everyone's doing OK 

Well all being well, I'm hoping that I will have an easy day tomorrow - packing etc and generally just getting my thoughts together for the trip to Reprofit for my TX! This week has flown by...so   that my 2ww will do the same! 

Take care all, Love Dibs xx


----------



## Kiwi Rose

aaaaahh.  I have just lost a long reply with personals.  How annoying.  Will try again.

Dibly - how do you manage to keep so  many balls inthe air?  When does your treatment start exactly and where is this reprofit place you all speak of?

Sasha - i have no wise words at this moment in time.  Just    

Georgette - not long till et now.  and amazing words that you wrote.  It is amazing to think of it all isn't it?  When God starts knitting us together he starts right at the moment of conception.

Julie - hope you are winning the battle witht he headlice.  Don't worry about forgetting me.  i post on a number of boards and it can be really hard keeping up with everyone.  

Hi to scouse, wicklow, guitar angel and anyone else I have missed.

Our news is that I went for my 7 week scan yesterday and I have found out we are having twins.  We are still in a state of shock about it  and wondering how we will manage, but excited at the same time if that makes sense.  The Drs say there is still a long time to go until the "safe"12 weeks.  My GP was reluctant to do anything last time I saw him about the OHSS but Born Hall have told me to contact a midwife straight away.  I am going on Friday to see GP to talk it all through again.

lots of love my lovelies



Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies & a quick early post from me.

Wanted to say that Sasha, I can't stop thinking about, or  for you.  Hope the bleeding has eased a little and you are feeling more peace.  

Dibs - In case I miss you I wanted to say I hope you do get your day of rest today, and I  that everything goes so well for you this time.

Kiwi Rose - Oh, twins .... how fantastic.  I'm sure it must be a bit scary, but you will manage.  I'm sure you will find that the next 5 weeks will seem an eternity, but trust me it does fly by and then you will relax a little more each week.  There are a quite a lot of ladies pg with twins on FF that I know of, and they have all been just fine.  I am soooo excited for you .

 for you all, as usual, ladies. 

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

hello my dears 
sasha - h0w are you? has the bleeding settled? hope you are okay

Have a good trip dibley - good luck and prayers

Julie - uggh head lice - I hate them! hope they go soon!

I am writing from the couch as am now post ET 2 beatiful day 4 babies on board. The procedure went very smoothly and we have  lovely piccie of them prior to transfer and an USS image post transfer. I pray they snuggle in nice and tight.


Georgette

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello 

Just a quicky as we are off away tomorrow for the weekend, and I'm back at work Mon so won't get to post till Mon night.  

Didn't want you to think I'd vanished & didn't care.

Sorry for not doing lots of personals, but Georgette - that is great news honey & Sasha - Hope you are ok my lovely.  Been  for you so much.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Dibley

Aw thanks for all your best wishes & prayers ladies...well I'm all packed and ready to go!
E/t (blast transfer) will be at 11.00am Saturday...  have already been answered coz Stepan contacted me this evening to say that all 7 embies are developing really well! Such a relief! 

I probably won't be online now until I return on Sunday - so have a lovely weekend everybody 

*Kiwi * - TWINS  So pleased for you hun!!!  you have a smooth, trouble free pregnancy! 

*Georgette* - my PUPO friend...rest up now and let those precious embies snuggle in!  Hopefully I'll be joining you soon on the crazy 2ww 

*Sasha* - I've sent you a pm 

*Julie * - thanks for your  much appreciated! Anyway my lovely have a super duper weekend and don't work too hard on Monday! 

*Ruth, Scouse, Cokey, Amanda*...hope you're all doing OK?  

Goodnight ladies 

Love Dibs x


----------



## carole

Dibs

Hi Julie 

 Georgette

Hello Ruth, Sasha, Kiwi, Amanda, Scouse - hope you're all okay, especially Sasha (thinking about you and  for you hun )

xxx


----------



## Scouse

Sasha hope you have good news   and things have settled!  
Dibley   for a 'succesful weekend' 

Kiwi wow what wonderful news!  Double congratulations!  
Georgette this cycle already seems blessed - I so hope your 2ww (or 10 day wait) zooms by!

Love to Julie,  Carole, Ruth, Cokey & Amanda X


----------



## Wicklow

Kiwi - Thought so! With levels so high im not suprised, so glad it all went well, just take it nice and easy and ENJOY!

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Well, ladies what a complete roller coaster I've been on the last few days. Sorry I haven't posted but I need to make sure I knew what was going on.

After my post on Wednesday (9 dpt) I decided to do a sensative pee stick and it came back positive. I still had the bleed continue though so I've been very cautious to even believe it myself. I had my HCG taken today (11 dpt) and it has come back as 683!!! I just can't can't believe it. I am so happy but still on tenderhooks as the bleeding hasn't completely stopped and I still get cramping now and again. My progesterone was 23? Does anyone know if that's ok?

So I guess that means that I've got a     !

I have another bloodtest on Monday to see if the number are climbing.

I just wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU to all the ladies on this thread who have been so supportive and    for your embies to snuggle in Georgette.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## carole

Wow Sasha !  Congratulations on your BFP !


----------



## Scouse

[fly]Congratulations Sasha[/fly]

           

And don't you deserve it! Could be a 'double whammy' if levels are high early on?

I  for a safe and blooming pregnancy!


----------



## georgette

SASHA !!!!!!! brilliant news -   and   for your baby/ies!!! Wonderful news. I really hope this bleeding settles for you my dear and that you can have time to enjoy the pregnancy. I hope I do as well as you!! 

xxxx
Georgette


----------



## Be Lucky

Sasha 

I remember reading your story.

Many congratulations - lots of BFPS at Reprofit recently - good luck for Dibley too out there today.

You would recommend them - which doctor were you under?  

Me went there for a consultation for DE there about 6 weeks ago but feel a bit wobbly about it since and going for a consultation for DE at CARE Nothampton on Tuesday but there forms are too full of questions so might go to Reprofit after all.

Love to everyone


bernie


----------



## Wicklow

SASHA - WWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! Huge, Huge congratulations Hun, please dont desert us now though as we need your prayers on here too! Praying for a good result monday! Loves ya
Ruth


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies just wanted to wish you a happy Sunday!  Off to church soon not only to   for successful BFP's but also huge thanks for all the babies already conceived! God bless us wherever we are X


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi ladies,

What is the deal with this weather?









I hope you are having a nice weekend regardless of the weather. All is well here and my 1st scan is quickly approaching... I am so







EXCITED - I can hardly wait until Friday. Praying all is fine and that we are able to see a little heartbeat (or 2!)

I have been so lucky. My DH has just cleaned out the fridge, mopped the bathroom and kitchen floors, starting some washing, cleaned the baseboards, hoovered, polished and brushed the cats. hehe A little house husband he is! I did ask him if he was trying to impress me so he could be a stay at home dad once the baby(ies) are born. he gave me a cheeky grin. (I know 100% he would make a great SAHD though) i feel guilty to not help, but have been told to take it easy for now....

Big hugs to you all sweet girls!

Amanda xx


----------



## georgette

rose - what a terrible terrible story - how can they invade your privacy so much. This is dreadful journalism at its worst. I am very sorry to hear this has happened to you girls. It does make you want to keep yourself very anonymous doesn't it.

IT's wet wet wet here


----------



## Be Lucky

Rose that terrible.the guardian-thought it was usually the daily mail that print article like that!amanada did ugo 2 reprofit as well-congratulations and good luck 4 scan.wet here 2 2day berniex


----------



## Sasha B

Ladies,

I need your prayers again. The bleeding started up today and has been the heaviest since it satrted. I have been in tears most of the day and don't know what to think. I have come so far and I can't bear the thuoght of loosing my little one. Will let you know what my results are tomorrow.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Praying for you dear Sasha xxx

love,
amanda


----------



## Dibley

Sasha, I've sent you a pm but I'll say it again, I'm   really hard that everything will turn out for you hun and come tomorrow your numbers are increasing - gentle hugs  

Well this will have to be a quick post for me as DH is in protection mode and doesn't want me sitting too long at my computer 
I got back from Reprofit last night and have 2 expanding blasts (grade 1) on board! 
Just   now that they are feeling cosy & warm and are starting to find a safe place to land on my squashy lining! 

Thanks for all your thoughts &   - they were well and truly answered for this first part of the journey! 

Will catch up with everyone elses news tomorrow 

Take care all 

Dibs x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

yay dibs!!! Wow, your trip came and went so quickly!  EVERYTHING crossed for you  Sounds great!!! And, Reprofit are on a winning streak!  

Amanda xx


----------



## georgette

Sasha - you are in my prayers. I am will pray very hard for a strong little baby who can hang on tight....

Dibley - so glad you have two little expanding blasts on board - how fantastic. Rest up and take care.

My mummy comes today!! hurrah!!

Georgette
xx


----------



## georgette

guitar angel !!! I need that emoticon - the little tiny blue excited thing. It is the cutest thing I have seen here and I need it!! What words come up when you click on it in your post??

G
xx


----------



## Scouse

Sasha  you and that baby of urs are in my 

Dibley well done you!  Now chill and look after those blasts of yours X
Love to evryon else  sorry for no personals but soooooo tired!


----------



## Wicklow

sasha - how did it go hun?? Thinking of you.xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just thought I'd check in quickly as I'm sooooo tired after my 1st day back at work, but just had to do a few personals now I've read back through the thread.

Sasha - I am so very, very excited for you & will be  tonight that this bleeding is just everything snuggling into place.  Please let us know how you are as soon as you can honey.  Massive .

Dibs - That's great news honey.  Hope you listen to your DH and get those feet up and look after yourself.  

My love & hugs to everyone, even if I've not done personals for you.  When I'm more awake (and my AF isn't being horrible to me) I'll catch up properly.

Julie
XXXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Sorry but I've only been able to get on on-line now.

My bloods came back at 4pm this afternoon (Oh the waiting was pure torture). I was convinced it was all over and preparing myself for the worst but my HCG level today is 2144, so its going up nicely despite the bleed. Thank you so much for all your encouragement and valuable advice. I don't know how I would have gotten through this without you lovely ladies. I will do personals tomorrow as I am completely shattered tonight but I just wanted to say a BIG WELCOME HOME to Dibley and her two precious embies. I'll call you soon.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Be Lucky

Hi sasha glad that everything is goin well foru.good luck dibley.john and i on train 2 care at northampton for consultation re de.berniex


----------



## Dibley

Sasha - I'm still smiling from ear to ear...so pleased for you hun   I'm  that everything runs smoothly and peacefully from now on! 

Julie -   that AF is not being too horrid - gently hugs sweetheart 

Rose - hope you're coping with the down regging and not having too many nasty side effects  Also   that you will be able to juggle both work and times of scans...it can be such a hassle 

Bernie -   that the consultation goes well and that all your questions are answered - at least one way or another you will be able to make a decision about which way to move forward after today  Let us know how you get on 

Big   to the rest of you lovelies...thanks for the prayers and welcome home messages...made me feel so loved and wanted  Well, 3 days since et - boy this 2ww is going slow...DH says it's because I had so much running around before TX and now that I've got very little to do am having to adjust to relaxing...not one of my strongest gifts  So please girls pray for patience for me 

Take care all,

Dibs x


----------



## georgette

I we are having patience prayers handed out can I have one too..... still 11 sleeps till OTD. But my mummy is a great distraction.

sasha - great news about your blood results

Dibley - All this rest and relaxation does get a tad boring doesn't it? I have bought two new books though and can't wait to read them

Juile - sorry to hear AF is horrid  

Bernie - let us know how the consultation went

G
xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

girls,

i am beside myself... bright red blood and light cramping today around 1:00.....  marek told to add another estrofem  so now on 5 pills a day. already on 800mg of utrogestan,

scan tomorrow and terrified.


----------



## Be Lucky

Guitar.im prayin foru.is this ur 1st scan?berniex


----------



## Scouse

Sasha well done you - prayers do work and you and your baby are living proof!
Amanda it can work for you too...........in my prayers and wishing you good news from your scan!


----------



## Dibley

for you Amanda  

Love to all 

Dibs x


----------



## Wicklow

Amanda - Praying for you hun, I had bleeding 23 days after a positive result and all was well, I pray it is for you too - I have some time free today so I am going to sit and say an extra special prayer for you.
Ruthxxx


Dibs - glad you are home safely - roll on the rest of the 2ww.xxx

hi to allxxxx love and prayers


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Sasha - Oh the wonderful power of prayer.  I am sooooooo pleased for you honey - what fantastic results from your blood tests. .

Amanda - We will all hold you in our prayers now honey, and hope you too will be feeling much more relaxed after your scan.  .

Dibs - Welcome home my lovely with your 2 little embies all safely on board.  I  they are making themselves very much at home.  Take care of yourself and hope you get lots of rest.  .

Scouse/Ruth/Cokey/Rose39/Bernie/Georgette/KiwiRose - Hello everyone - hope you are all well.

I met my lovely lady vicar in the supermarket this morning and I'd not had a chance to talk to her about our IF problems but the subject just came up (we were talking about the joyous news of a lady who is now 17wks pg from the church), and it was like another weight has been lifted from me.  She said she wished she had known before, because she likes to being to think about things and pray, and will do so from now on.  She was sooooo lovely.  I said that deep down I just couldn't give up hope and felt like I was going to be a mummy again, and she said to go with that feeling.  Was just the most marvellous time to see her really - been feeling quite low with this AF and the worry of the lap looming, but I've been feeling much more positive since seeing her and having a fab walk in the sun to school.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXXX


----------



## georgette

guitar angel - my thoughts adn prayers are with you - good luck for the scan


Georgette


----------



## Sasha B

Ladies,

The bleeding has started again after more than two days of nothing. I was just starting to get my hopes up that things might be going ok. Wasn't able to get a blood test today to check my munbers so I am in that state of anxious limbo once again. I have asked for your prayers so ofter in the last few weeks, so I feel a bit bad doing so again but would really appreciate any that you can spare. Sorry this is such a 'me' post.

Love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sasha - You are constantly in my  honey, so I'll just keep going for you.  I really hope this is just everything settling into place  - the hcg no's are so good, and I hope you can get another blood test soon to reassure you.  Take care my love.  
Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

all is well ladies. had scan and i am 6 weeks with twins. very shocked but releaved.

thank you for the prayers 

amanda x


----------



## Wicklow

Guitar lady - Fab news! twins yay!
Sasha - ive pmd you hun

Love to all
Ruth


----------



## georgette

dibley - I do it by counting sleeps - only ten to go.....

G
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Me again 

Amanda - That is fantastic news my lovely.  Hope once the shock has worn off, you'll be feeling a bit more relaxed after the initial nerves.

Sasha - Hope you are ok honey.

Dibley - Thanks honey.  Still no date for my lap, but it'll all happen in good time.  Pastoral shopping - love the sound of that.  So glad you've just been pottering around and got out with the dogs for a lovely Autumnal walk.  The school walk today was lovely - I was sooo busy looking up at the beautiful sky I nearly fell over my own feet .  The colours of the leaves on the ground were FAB!

Julie
XXX


----------



## Be Lucky

Sasha darling ur so strong-prayin foru.congratulations amanda on ur twinnies!dibley ru a vicar.a vicars wife or jus moved in2 a Â old vicarage.u got my grey matter tickin away!rose u hav recovered well from the terrible invasion of privacy.good luck with ur scan.yes consultation with care in northampton for de went well.very impressed.all kind of tests cover.urine.semen and blood.they got everything from us!saw donor coordinator who took us thru everythin and saw consultant as well.dependin on cmv virus status wait 6 mths 2 Â 1 year.Ã‚Â£420 2 go on wl.Ã‚Â£4400 4 de + Ã‚Â£900 4 icsi which wld b recommended as at our 1st ivf we had zero fertilisation although johns semen sample was good on tues.also roughly Ã‚Â£150 in drugs so just under 6k in all.which is 2k cheaper than lister though we hav fares from london etc.but less rushed than lister whic although good is very busy london clinic.impressed.hav had bad headaches.went 2 gp this morn.havin blood tests 2 rule out artritus.hav a bad knee whic i forgot 2 tell gp bout'be


----------



## georgette

hello small me post if that is okay

getting nasty AF cramps and feeling very low and scared. If any one has any wonderful positive stories about getting dreadful AF cramps one week in to 2ww I Would be very grateful!

Georgette


----------



## Scouse

Sorry I haven't been round much but slowly driving myself mad!  Nearly over...........
Sasha I have been   for you and will continue to do so!
Amanda WOW!  Well done you!
Georgette it is those babies settling in - pushing themselves in for a 9 months stay!
I had terible pains from day 2 - 8 ish and just told myself the more discomfort the more they are settling in!
Dibley how you doing?l today!Julie would love o see you walking with nose in air!  it has been beautiful today!
Rose the irony of this game = i dread going to toilet in case and you have been waiting for it!
Love to everyone else - got to go and eat.
I know we're all praying for eachother but please can you keep in your prayers on Sat and pray for a BFP PLEASE !


----------



## amanda21

Hi to all,

         Could i join you lovely ladies on here.I go to a non-denominational church where we are Christians rather than a particular branch of a church.Not sure what else to say really,this is the first time i have posted anything.

        I have pcos and the doc has put me on met so really   it works.I was sent to hospital for ivf but needed to get my BMI down,its so difficult with pcos im going   with it all.

          Anyway i shall boring you all now.

                                                God Bless
                                                          Amanda


----------



## Dibley

Hi Amanda, of course you can join us hun! Welcome to our Christian board and to Fertility Friends!  The ladies on here are just so lovely and helpful 

So sorry to hear that you have pcos  I'll be  that the Met works for you and that we will all be celebrating with you sometime soon 

It can be very nerve wracking posting for the first time...so well done you! 
However, in order to get the best from the different Fertility friends (FF) boards, a good starting point is to do a short post about yourself on the Introductions Board. Believe me, the Mods who run that board will be able to guide you to boards that are relevant to you and are full of the most wonderful information!(Pcos, BMI boards etc) - here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

But remember when you find all these other boards it can become very addictive  and don't forget, now that you've introduced yourself do let us know how things are going...this board is just great knowing that besides folk in our individual churches  for us, your new virtual friends are  for your situation too 

If there is anything else that I can help with, just yell! 

Once again welcome!

Love dibley (Board Mod) xx


----------



## amanda21

Thankyou Dibley for such kind words,i really need some encouragement and i will make sure i keep you all informed on all my news hopefully good.     to all.

                            God Bless
                                      Amanda


----------



## carole

Welcome to the thread Amanda !


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi Amanda. There are two of us now.   Welcome and happy you are here to join us.  

Amanda xx


----------



## Wicklow

Hi Amanda (the new one!!!) welcome. I also go to a non denominatal church - ive never known anything else. We are a very up to the minute church, alive and inspiring! Its never a chore to go! Good luck with your treatment and the weight loss - remember why you are doing it!! Go girl

Hello o everyone else, all fine here, loving the sunny autumn days, we are off to a farm today (its free to go, my sort of place) then a quiz at church with fish and chips and a lay in (boys at my mum and dads!)

Love to you all

Ruth


----------



## Wicklow

sasha - how was the scan?


----------



## georgette

hello all

Amanda - hello and welcome

Sasha - how was the scan??

Wicklow - I just love fish and chips!! What a nice day you had. 

I am feeling a little better, my nurse tells me AF cramps with no bleeding can be a sign of early pregnancy too - I can only hope

Hope everyone else is well, Guitar angel, scouse, kiwirose, rose39, dibley, Julie and any I have missed off

Georgette


----------



## siheilwli

Hi ladies, 
I hope you don't mind if I join you. I've had a major crisis of faith during my IF journey, only starting to recover!    I'm on my 2WW now, and grateful that my prayers were answered not with one fertilised embie, but with four top class ones! I feel that the "footsteps in the sand" reading was written with me in mind - and I've only just realised how I have been carried for a long while... time to walk side by side now! 

I'm looking forward to "meeting" you all here.
Cat
x


----------



## Em26

Hi all,

Can I (re-) join in too? 

Have been on and off FF for a while now, but really feel in need of some extra support/friends right now. Am struggling at the moment and feel like the bottom's dropped out of my support network a bit as out of my two closest friends one has just had a baby (which I'm really happy about, but also makes it hard to be around her :-( ) and the other is pregnant and rapidly expanding (same feelings, happy for, but complicated - you all know what I mean!)

I've been reading this board for a week or so, and it's so so exciting to hear so many good news stories!!   And I have been, and will be, praying for those of you who are still on the rollercoaster, especially those who are right in the middle of it! It's nice to be back!

 and  

Emily


----------



## Em26

Bless you Cat and hurrah for 4 great embies!!!!!  

Know what you mean about the footprints thing. I've been really struggling with God too. Have been talking to my lovely Vicar and his wife about it lots, and they say I'm in a time of spiritual disorientation where nothing makes sense anymore, but there's lots of psalms about just that, and about being completely emotionally honest with God. They encouraged me that it's OK if I can only read/pray the first bits of psalms like 'How long'!! And don't have to read the bits about God being good etc if I can't right then. 

They also encouraged me that, like in footprints, God carries me, so not to fear that I'll let go of him, cos he's always holding on to me, even when I can't feel it at all.

Don't know if that'll help, but thought I'd write it in case! Love, hugs and prayers for your 2WW.

Emily


----------



## siheilwli

Thanks Em    It's so tough when friends get pg, a very very good friend of mine has distanced herself from me since all this IF, I just think she finds if very hard to know how to relate to it all. It's strange, some friends' pregnancies haven't affected me at all, others really hit me hard.  You know we're here to support you anyway.   What's the next step for you? 

Cat


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for asking after me. My first scan is not til coming Thursday, so a few more sleeps to go. The bleeing seems to come and go but I am a bit less freaked out about it now and have almost come to expect it.

Georgette, honey its just torture, isn't it. Every twinge (or lack thereof) is analysed so closely during the 2ww. It is so normal to feel the way you do. You'll go from feeling that it might have worked to it definately hasn't worked within a matter of hours. I know its a comfort to know that God is with you but it doesn't always make it any easier.

Dibs, lovely to chat last night. Call anytime. You're doing amazingly well and I am praying that you never have to go to Brno (or anywhere else for that matter) for a cycle ever again.

Keeping both of you  as well as Cat in my   . 

Scouse,    for you that Saturday will bring you the news you are so longing to hear.

Be Lucky, my love its great to see you on this thread. How is your knee?

Welcome, Amanda, Em and Cat!

Hello, my lovely Ruth. How are you?

Julie, more sunny weather today but make sure you keep your feet firmly planted on the ground  . How are you?

Amanda, hope you and your twinnies are doing well and resting up.

Hi Carole!

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies

Hope it's a lovely sunny day for you all - I walked to school with my head up again ... one day I'm seriously going to have an accident (I've walked into a lamp post before, oh and a telephone box when I was a school girl myself ).  This is such a beautiful time of the year - still warm enough and sunny enough but such beautiful colours around us.  Oh, I'm just loving being outdoors at the moment.

Enough of me waffling about Autumn .  Still I've been walking feeling like I've got company and support, so that comes back to Footprints ... "during your times of trial and suffering, when you see only one set of Footprints, it was then that I carried you".  I certainly feel like I'm being carried at the moment.  I've got such a feeling of positivity at the moment & really hope that lasts.

Sasha - I'm so glad that you aren't feeling quite so freaked out about the bleeding now - I've heard there are some ladies who bleed for a lot of their pg, but do hope yours eases up soon.   that the scan on Thursday brings you lots of reassurance.

Dibs - Hope the 2ww is going well so far my lovely.  Hope you aren't running around too much with your Parish duties and are looking after yourself.

Ruth - Sounds like you have a lovely day and lie-in planned.  Can't remember the last time we got a lie in  .  M-i-l keeps suggesting that DD has a sleep over but it's not been organised yet.

Amanda - Hope you and your double act are ok - have you given them little names yet (if you have and you've said, I'm sorry, I'm very forgetful these days ).

Georgette - Hope you are having a good day my lovely.

Amanda21 - I know another lovely FF lady who has PCOS and took metformin - she now has 3 gorgeous boys.  Don't give up hope my lovely.  .  

Em - Welcome back my lovely .

Cat - Great news about 4 embies.  Lots of luck for your 2ww.  Hope it's not too bad and doesn't drag too much.  .  Lovely to have you with us.

Scouse/Rose/Carole/Be Lucky -  - hope you are all ok & have nice weekends planned.

Well, I've been really busy with chores this morning, but still need to empty the dishwasher and get the bathrooms cleaned, so I must get going.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

Hello, last day of my time off and have been making the most of my freedom - all little jobs ticked off successfully so I am back hear again to say hi! 

I have taken heart from the last few postings. I have felt very blessed and cherished by God recently. I very much feel carried. I am not half as thankful for it as I should be though - will take time to say thank you in a minute! It is incredibly easy to be angry and think you have been deserted during all this. But I have to cling to his seeing a bigger picture. DH always tells me, God is just making sure we get the perfect babies at the right time. So I try for patience... 

Hello to Em and Cat. Good luck for the next bits of your journeys.


Georgette


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Aww, Cat, your post really touched me. I have been in your shoes and I am so happy you realised you haven't been alone and were carried.  

Praying for you and your upcoming results 
Amanda x


----------



## Dibley

To Cat & Emily...

​
And big  &  to everyone else...sorry no personals this evening, I'm feeling so tired  Will try and catch up with you all tomorrow 

Love Dibs x


----------



## Wicklow

i THINK THE FOOTPRINTS POEM WAS DEFINATLY WRITTEN FOR US LADIES AND i LOVE THE WORDS. 
FOR THOSE STRUGGLING WITH PREGNANT FRIENDS, I STILL FEEL THAT EVERY TIME SOMEONE IS PREGNANT OR TALKS ABOUT WHEN THEY ARE GOING TO TRY FOR NUMBER 2,3,4 ETC. THAT WILL NEVER GO AWAY BUT REMEMBER YOU WILL GET YOUR FAMILY ONE WAY OR THE OTHER AND WHAT MIRACLES THEY REALLY ARE. 
TAKE CARE ALL
RUTHXXXX

WE CAME 2ND OUT OF 19 IN THE QUIZ (ID LIKE TO SAY IT WAS DOWN TO ME, BUT IT WASNT!)


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies just wanted to share my bad news then disappear for a while..............we got another bfn today and i feel like my heart has broken!  
But altho I won't be posting for a while I will still watch out for your news and keep you all in my prayers! X  May God bless you all


----------



## siheilwli

Scouse - I'm so sorry


----------



## georgette

Scouse I am so terribly terribly sorry. I hope you find some comfort somewhere and know that we are praying for you 

Georgette


----------



## Be Lucky

Sorry Scouse

Please take care

Berniex


----------



## Dibley

Oh Scouse, I'm so, so sorry it didn't work 
Totally understand that you need to take yourself off for a while...take as much time as you need to grieve - and then when you & DH are ready you will regroup and sort out your next plan of action. It takes time hun  You will be in my thoughts &  

Gentle hugs to you both 

Love Dibs x


----------



## carole

Scouse


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

be good to yourself scouse. So sad to read your news. You will be in my prayers. xxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Scouse, I'm so sorry to read your news. Totally understand if you want to take some time out, but please pop in from time to time to let us know you are ok honey. 
Love
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Scouse. I will keep you & your Dh in my prayers. I know it doesn't feel like it now but god's hands are big enough to hold all your heartbreak.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

To all the amazing Godly women on this thread...



love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Nofi

Scouse –   to you. Really sorry about your BFN, this TTC journey can be so painful. I was also very heartbroken and in despair after my recent BFN as the cycle was a textbook treatment response (our hope as so high) hence was just in a state of dumbness that I just couldn’t question God, after all the prayers and living / walking according to his will. DH was very strong in faith during this period that though he was also sad about the result, he just kept praising God and inspiring me with God’s word on going thru a disappointment. Please take it easy on yourself, God will not leave nor forsake us and he will surely bring our heart’s desire to pass someday. Let’s continue praising him as honestly our situation could be worse. Wishing you loads of     and wisdom on whatever you decide to do next.

Cat –   Nice to see you posting on this thread. We will hopefully be celebrating your BFP next week.

Dibs -     . Here is       with a BFP to celebrate soon. Am   that God’s miracle will be done with this your cycle and as you’ve been a blessing to us all on this board, God will surely bless you abundantly and fulfil your heart’s desire. Your testimony will soon be shared .

Sasha – Thanks a bunch for your footprints in the sand, much appreciated. Congrats on your BFP.  Really excited for you. Praying that your next nine months will be stressfree and filled with good health.

 and   to everyone else.

Apologies, I have been quite on here, guess I just needed time to come to terms with God on my recent disappointment with my last cycle. Went to church today and had a lovely service. In all things and at all times I have decided to just give him praise, thus i am onwards and upwards.

Nofi
xx


----------



## georgette

Hi Nofi, I am glad that you have managed to come through a dark period and find some hope and joy. As you say, we are all very blessed in different ways. I hope you have a positive cycle soon

Georgette
xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Jus bgt sum tins down 2 my church for manna collection-they feed the homeless on souprun up london.also world food day 2 help starving soon.i know we in pain .i felt v down 2day but thos poor ppl hav nothing.sobering thought berniex


----------



## siheilwli

Nofi   - I think your faith is an inspiration I really do... I went to chapel today - first time in YEARS!!! It was quite strange really - the prayers that were said focused on medical advancements and research! I'm so glad I did go, I feel at peace with IF and God now, which I didn't feel for a very long time. 
It's very hard, but I guess when I look back at how difficult it's been I see that actually we all found strength to go on each time it didn't work, or each time we faced making another hard decision about how to move on. 

Apologies for no more personals, I'm absolutely shattered - I'll be back tomorrow girls,
Cat
xXX


----------



## Wicklow

Scouse - please dont desert us on here, at times like this you need friends who understand your heartache. Love and prayers hun.

Church was fab today - talk about moses in the wilderness and linked it with the england game on saturday about the fans booing ashley cole for a mistake and that we all make mistakes but dont always intentianly do it! I have felt like ive been in the wilderness many times and i prayed to God and then we sang the song blessed be your name 
blessed be the name of the lord, blessed be your name, blessed be the name of the lord, blessed be your glorious name.
you give and take away, you give and take away, my heart will choose to say lord blessed be your name.

We sang this song the first sunday after we found out we couldnt have a faily naturally and i felt the words you give and take away was me having it taken away but then those words, blessed be your name - it is so poigniant.It is a song that i hold close to my heart. I feel God does sometimes take things away but we must trust in God as to why and leave it in his hands!

Sermon over, off to get boys ready!
Love to all
Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

to keep positive about it all but I woke up this morning and the bleeding is still continuing (normally my bleeds only last 24 hours). I have called my consultant and bless him, he is going to try and fit me into his clinic this afternoon and scan me then. I'm only 5+4 and I feel like this last two weeks of bleeding has completely taken it out of me. 

I would really appreciate your  .

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Dibley

Morning ladies,

Nofi -   you're such an inspiration hun 

Ruth - Amen! to your sermon  Now I'm just about to do my preaching rota for the next quarter...shall I slot you in for a couple of Sundays? 

Sasha - have pm'd you hun - you know I'm   that all goes well 

Scouse -   things are getting a little easier...don't suffer in silence - we're all here for you 

Well the me news - still plodding on this 2ww 

Big   and   to the rest of you lovely ladies...hope you're all well? 

Love Dibs x


----------



## Em26

Just wanted to drop in to say you're all wonderful. Reading your inspiring posts is such a blessing to me. How fab to have this board where we can all stand side by side as travelling companions on this shared journey, holding each other up, and keeping each other going, and, above all, reminding each other of what a good, faithful and compassionate God we have, even when we can't feel it. Wow.

xx


----------



## Scouse

Sasha   that scan went well!


----------



## georgette

Hi sasha - hope the scan went well. It must be a very testing time for you. I hope you have good family support too? 

Hi scouse - doing anything nice for your birthday? How are you doing generally?

Only five sleeps to go for me!

Hello everyone else and what a pretty weekend it has been!

Georgette


----------



## Wicklow

dibley - thankyou for your kind words but think i will pass on the sermon thanks - not my gift at all! Praying for you hun and the 2ww - when is test day? Extra prayers

Sasha - pmd you and praying for you

scouce - so glad to still see you hun

Nofi - amen to that!

julie, georgette, amanda,lucky  and all you lovely ladies - god bless you


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies

Sorry I've not been about much recently - just been so busy going back to work etc.

Georgette - Only 5 more sleeps .  Bet it doesn't seem to be going quickly for you, but it's seems quickly to me.  Lots of  for the last 5 days to pass quickly and there to be some fantastic news to celebrate at the end.

Dibs - Hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much - you said "plodding" on, so guess it's not exactly racing by.  .  Just like Georgette I am really  for you that it passes quickly and it will definitely be worth the wait.

Sasha - I really hope you have had good results from your scan and you are feeling more reassured now.  Big .  

Em26 - Thanks honey for such lovely words.

Ruth - So Dibs is up for recruiting you then honey .  Good sermon though.  .

Cat - So pleased that you really enjoyed Chapel and felt so much better for going.

Nofi - Such lovely words honey and so lovely to have you back. 

Rose/Carole/Emily - Hope you are all ok my lovelies. 

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

I am exhausted so I will keep this very brief.

Thank you so much for all your kind thoughts. The scan today showed one sac with yolk spot on for 5w4d and another smaller sac which was empty. So I had initially been carrying twins. Although I am very happy to have one healthy and growing little one I couldn't help but cry for the one that I will never meet. 

My consultant was happy with the scan and he said he didn't think the bleeding was related and could not see any blood in my uterus or around either of the sacs. He has given me some extra cyclogest in the hope that this will lessen it somewhat.

Thanks for all your love & prayers,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Be Lucky

Sasha i am glad scan went ok but sorry for the loss of twin.glad u feel reasurred re bleedin berniex


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sasha

Thank you so much for letting us know how you are.  Lovely to hear that you've seen one sac there doing ok, but sad that there was another one too which would have been a twin.  I'm sure I've said that we m/c'd DD's twin at 6.5weeks so I do understand the joy of still having one, but that feeling of sadness for losing the other.  Look after yourself honey.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

Sasha, very glad your baby is doing well. I know you must mourn the other one, but it is good that one is growing so well. 

Julie, I did not realise DD had been a twin, again so very bitter sweet when that happens.

I dreamt about my babies last night - very nice.

Georgette


----------



## Scouse

Sasha thank God!    And a   for the twin !


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Hope everyone is ok today?   

Just an AAM post (I'm so sorry), but I was just plucking up the courage to chase the hospital about my lap today (I've had some terrible pains over the last few days), and they phoned me.  I now have a date of 3rd Nov for my lap. 

I guessed that once I had a date the nerves would kick in, and I wasn't wrong.  It's not so much the procedure (but that's part of it), but the possible outcomes.  I just have to give myself a little time to worry, and "hand it over" (my usual way of dealing with things).  If anyone can spare me a little ^ pray^ for some courage I would be really grateful.

Lots of ironing to get done, so I'll say t.t.f.n. & I'll catch up soon.

Love & hugs (& ) for everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Julie my love, I'll   that the pains disappear and also that you are able to talk to the right people at the hospital who can give you the right information.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

I have started to bleed heavily this evening and there are many dark clots. Its all over for me. I am so devastated. I can't stop crying. After all I've been through to get to this stage and now to have it so cruely taken away. I'm not sure I am strong enough.

I want to thank you all for your love, support and friendship but I won't be posting on FF for a while, it is too raw.

love,

Sasha x


----------



## siheilwli

Sasha I'm so sorry   infertility is so hard, and so painful, we're here if you need us, even if it's by PMs if you prefer not to read the threads. Take time to care for yourself gently, 
Cat
x


----------



## georgette

Sasha - I am so terribly sorry to hear of your problems. You are in my thoughts and prayers and I hope you find some peace soon.

Julie - I know it is frightening but I am really glad you have a date. It is  good step to have a date to work towards and plan for. I am praying for you.

Georgette


----------



## Dibley

Sasha my dear friend...my hearts aching for you ...there are no words adequate to convey how sorry we all are that you are bleeding again - Dh & I are holding you up in   - I've pm'd you 

We're always here for you, day or night 

Sasha - I know everything is raw and you're feeling devastated...but don't stop your meds - please try and have a scan first hun 

Love Dibs & Dh xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Sasha, as Dibley said I feel like my heart is breaking for you right now.  I will so desparately  that they will scan you and things are still ok.  I thought I had lost everything when I m/c'd DD's twin, but then we saw our little miracle.

Please do keep in touch - even if you can just pm Dibley and she can keep us updated.  

My little pains and worries seem so insignificant .

I send you lots of love & will be  so hard for you.


Julie
XXX


----------



## Nofi

Sasha -  ,  My heart is sad about your news, really short on words based on this   feeling. I really hope it's not yet over until confirmed by a scan, as the blood could be from the loss of the other twin. Please take goodcare of yourself and loads of     .   and   

Julie -   God endows you with strength and peace of mind until your lap and the successful outcome. 

Georgette/Dibley/Cat - PUPO ladies, only few days to go before we all celebrate your BFPs. Here loads of      

Scouse --- Thinking of you. Hope you are feeling stronger today   

Em26 -  Thanks for your lovely words, please pop by again and if up to it...join us. 

Ruth / Emily/Rose/Carole -   Greetings and love to you all..

Nofi
xx


----------



## Wicklow

sasha hun - i am here in tears remembering you in my prayers. I am here my sweet, hope you have lots of people around you.xxx


----------



## carole

Sasha    hun  Hope you are okay sweetheart.


----------



## carole

Dibs - have you tested yet ?    (oops -      )


----------



## georgette

Good afternoon all. 

Dibley may not have tested yet, but I did this morning and DH and I are absolutely delighted to have got our first ever positive pregnancy test (  ). We are very cautiously over the moon, as we know this is only 1 step of many. But I feels really, really good. Thank  you all for your supportive messages and prayers, they have obviously been listened to, so we are very very grateful,

Georgette


----------



## Julie Wilts

Georgette - That is the MOST FANTASTIC NEWS I've heard today.  .  You are right to say it's the 1st step of many, but rejoice honey.

Sasha - I've pm'd you honey, but don't know what to say except I am thinking about you so much and send you lots of love.

Dibs - So ..... are you being an angel and staying away from those HPT's?

Cat - Howsabout you, being an angel?

Carole/Rose/Ruth/Nofi/Scouse/Emily - Hope you are all ok my lovelies?

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

please please please can i have prayers tonight. My HCG came back as low as was my progesterone. On three doses of cycolgest now and a repeat hcg on monday. I am pratically begging in my prayers right now. I am so hoping for a huge surge in HCG by monday. They levels are still within the american association range of normal. But I was just hoping for something to go smoothly. I pray the added progetserone, time and my prayers will all do the trick.

I am just numb and frightened. But I WILL NOT give up hope yet. My baby will survive.

G


----------



## carole

for you georgette


----------



## Be Lucky

Georgette.please do not try 2 worry 2 much bout levels.ru booked in for a scan  mayb  u can push for an early one.take care berniex


----------



## Scouse

Sasha & Georgette  

Love and   to everyone else! X


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Georgette.  .  I will be  soooo hard for you my lovely.  Just rest up and be kind to yourself.  Please God will hold you safe.

Love
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wicklow

Love and prayers georgette and sasha - As Julie says lets pray that God will hold you up at this time.
xxxxxxx


----------



## georgette

hi rose - you are definitely in my thoughts and prayers. This is an unbearably hard time, and to do it alone takes amazing strength and courage. And you have  a lot of both. You will get through this and look back on it in amazement. Take care my dear.

I have cried myelf a river, as the saying goes. Please pray that my baby makes it and this is not an ectopic. Three operations in twelve months is a lot to take. Please pray my baby has not died. I must retain hope, my levels are still within the amercian associations normal limits, just low. So I cannot lose hope yet.

Georgette


----------



## Be Lucky

Rose.sasha and georgette and every1 on ff.my catholic faith very low at this time but u r all so strong and god will look afteru all i know.rose i remember the side effects so well of ivf.i had my head in my hands and lady next 2 me on bus asked if me ok.ru in london?berniex


----------



## Scouse

Ladies even tho I'm going theo the 'angry' stage after our third bfn.............I still believe God is doing what He thinks is best for us -  we might just agree with him!

What I'm trying to say is all you lovlies will remain in my prayers (and your babies) and I know God will 'carry you' thro thie difficult time!

Rose we're always here for you - we are your friends too! X


----------



## Wicklow

Rose - Were here for you, i have strength to carry you through.xxx
Ruth


----------



## carole

and    to everyone who needs them.

Stay strong


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi ladies, 

It sounds as if there are several of you needing massive hugs and lots of prayers. I am sending both. xoxox 

amanda xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

I'm so glad I've checked in quickly, because it sounds like so many of us are struggling right now.

Rose - Like Georgette said, this is such a tough thing to go through, and to be alone must be even harder, but I am certain you have the strength in you to get through everything.  Remember the footprints ....... you will soon be carried.  .

Scouse - Big  for you too honey.  Every BFN is really hard to take.

BeLucky - Big  for you as well my lovely.

Georgette -  so hard for you and your baby.  Keep that hope honey, even if the levels are low.  Please God that your levels start to rise quickly & you won't be needing any more ops .... just a delivery in 8 months time.  

Sasha - Can't stop thinking about you my lovely.  .

 to all our other lovely ladies.

Another day of pain for me, but the pain killers are helping (even if they are making me even more  than usual ).  Just counting the days till my lap now.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
X


----------



## georgette

Julie - I am sorry you are in pain  

g


----------



## Dibley

Hi Ladies  

I've been in touch with Sasha over the last few days...and she has asked me to update you all.
Unfortunately the bleeding didn't stop and when she went for another scan she was told that her other little beanie had died too   At the end of last week she had to have an ERPC   Of course, the poor love is utterly devastated - please keep her in your thoughts &   at this difficult time. She doesn't feel she can log on to FF at present but says thank you for all your support during the last few weeks  

Sasha - you're such a lovely, gentle lady and what you are going through is so unfair and cruel   Gentle    I'm always here for you hun  
May God hold you in his arms at this difficult time - I won't stop   for you hun

Lots of love

Dibley x


----------



## Be Lucky

Julie thanx for ur good wishes for everyone.when is ur lap and im sorry 2u in pain.never had lap though had fibroid removal and hydrospgram-spellin.is it jus checkin of tubes etc.sumtime in kick start things.caus i know a lady had work had 3 kids in quick succession after havin 1!good luck berniex


----------



## Damelottie

Dibley - Please give Sasha all my love if you speak to her. I only just read about this and I'm heartbroken for her


----------



## Scouse

Sasha only God knows why?
In the mean time you and your angels are in my prayers  
May Archangel Michael wrap you in his blue cloak and help you gain strength and courage X


----------



## georgette

Sasha - my heart and prayers are with you. I pray you find comfort somewhere. 
xx
G


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Dibs - Like LadyLottie said, if you are speaking with Sasha please give her my love, and let her know I am  for her.  I really hope she can find some peace and comfort despite all the sadness.  

Hugs &  for everyone this evening.

Had a lovely service today at Church - my DD went into the Sunday School for the first time and really enjoyed it.  She skipped down to get her blessing and made some new friends too.  I was able to enjoy the service without constantly whispering "quiet honey" or trying to bribe her with raisins .  Met up with a couple of the ladies from the Church Playgroup which was lovely & they've asked me to take DD during the half term, so looking forward to that.  My lady vicar made a point of hanging around to talk to me, which was lovely, and she's put my op date into her mental diary.  Bless.  

Anyway, like I said, love & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## siheilwli

Hi girls, I'm so sorry for those of us including me that are finding it hard. My   are with you.  We had a BFN, and had a very difficult weekend, but it's getting better.
Cat
x


----------



## Be Lucky

Cat

Was the bfn with the frosties?  Or you still got them left?

Berniex


----------



## siheilwli

Still got two frosties left Bernie  
Cat
x


----------



## georgette

Cat I am so very very sorry to hear it was BFN. I am sending a  , cos this must be a pretty dark time. Love to DH and you.

Felt this board needed a little bit of good luck, my hcg has tripled. My prayers were answered     and I know how very lucky I have been. We are definitely not out of the woods but another day and another little milestone has been passed. 

My progesterone is still horridly low though so I am going on to horrid gestone injections tomorrow. But frankly I would do anything they asked at this point.

Hang in there my babies

Georgette


----------



## Be Lucky

Congratulations georgette.berniex


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Georgette - It certainly is nice to have good news on the thread, it's been such a sad time for everyone.  So glad that your HCG is doing well, and hope the gestone injections sort out the progesterone levels.  

Cat - I'm so terribly sorry honey.  Every BFN is really hard to take.  Do look after yourself & be kind to yourself.  .

Rose - Thanks honey, and I hope you are feeling a little better now my lovely.  

 to everyone.

AAM - My pains have vanished  (well pretty much vanished) ... happened after Church yesterday, so I think someone was saying prayers for me, because I don't usually ask for anything for myself.  It's lovely to be pain free today & I'm trying hard not to worry about how I'll be 2 weeks from today.  

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nofi

Georgette -         .   all is progressing with your babies. Now relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Wishing you a stressfree nine months ahead full of God's divine health.

Dibley - Looking forward to celebrating your   soon. Loads of    for the few days left.

Cat -   and     for your next planned treatment.

Sasha - Thinking and   for you.

Regards to everyone else.

Nofi
xx


----------



## Wicklow

Georgette - What fantastic news

Dibley    

Julie - Amen to that - Hope you are pain free for the next two weeks hun

cat, rose, sasha - Continually in my prayers.xxx

Love to all
Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Just a flying visit.

Ruth - Thanks honey.

Dibs -    

Cat/Rose/Sasha - Like Ruth said, always in my .

Nofi - Hello honey.  Hope all is good with you.

 to all our other lovely ladies.

AAM - Sadly the pains have started up again, but it was lovely to have at least a break in it yesterday.  Think it's 13 days now till my lap.  Beautiful sunny day here today - very nice after a rainy day yesterday.  Still no heating but at least it's been fairly mild since it broke on Friday - just hoping the engineer can come and sort it out soon.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## liveinhope

Great news - congratulations.

this is your time


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Dibs, that is THE most FANTASTIC news.  I am so overjoyed for you and your DH.   .  

You have been the most fanastic support to us all, and you absolutely deserve for this to happen, so I'm sure everyone will be overjoyed for you.  I understand and thank you for being so respectful & understanding for all the ladies on here though.  I am so glad that you have been blessed, and will continue to  that your little one is snuggling in really nicely for another 8 months with you.  God has blessed you, and now I  he will keep you all safe over the coming months.  
Might have to go a do a few Tigger style bounces I am so excited for you .  Off to collect DD from school so will look up and say some thank you's whilst I'm walking.
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Yahoo Dibs  !      So pleased to read your news - and it will give hope to so many people too


----------



## Damelottie

​
Sorry about that . I'm a fan of over the top celebrations  

Tell Mr Dibs that its a jolly good job they decided on you for the treatment


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

I can't believe it, I've been lurking here for days and then miss the announcement ..........




to Dibley and Mr Dibley

I am SO happy for you both

YIPPEE!!!!!

 xx B xx ​


LadyLottie said:


> Sorry about that . I'm a fan of over the top celebrations


me too 

*Love to all the other ladies here 'cos I know there have been some sad times just recently *


----------



## Wicklow

Dibs - glad you told everyone your amazing news - will continue to pray for you especially over the first few months.

Think i may have bruised or cracked a bone in my cheek, Thomas just hit me with a large wooden brick and i now have a big lump. i cried and shouted out loud which made thomas cry but alfie came over, stroked my head and wiped my eyes with a tissue - what a sensitive bunny. My cheek is throbbing though! Thomas is poorly with high temp so he is mr sensitive too!

Love to everyone
Ruth


----------



## georgette

Dibs I am delighted for you! really delighted! Like you I feel the BFP is really only the first hurdle, but you will get there. Your wonderful hcgs make mine look very tiny and scarily low, but my baby is trying really hard to get up to those levels!! 

I pray that the next hurdle is a tiny one for you!

Poor Wicklow - hope your cheek improves soon! 

Georgette
xx


----------



## Em26

HURRAH HURRAH HURRAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DH and I are doing a little BFP dance over here!!! Just SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO delighted for you!!!!!

Praying for you, DH and tiny-DIbley lots 

Love, hugs and prayers to all others too, have been following and praying even tho not posting lots.

You're all very special ones.

Emily


----------



## Nofi

Dibley ---    to you and DH.

  Thanks for the PM, your news has made me very    . Dibley Dearie - This has truly made my dream and my night will be filled with sweet dreams.

Your bhcg levels are high and your prog is quite good. (It could be twins  ) Wishing you healthy stressfree 9 months ahead.

U must be on  , i know it's a 

To God be the glory, i am  that he who started this miraculous work in you will surely see it to completion. Your news has inspired me.

Here's is a special dance for you


----------



## siheilwli

CONGRATS Dibley... those levels are high.... methinks twins!    

Cat
x


----------



## Dibley

Aw girls thanks for the CONGRATS, best wishes and over the top celebrations! 

Reading each one added to the excitement that DH & I were feeling  
Still can't quite believe it - really am on  

Georgette - my nurse told me 'it's not the size of the numbers that counts it's the fact that they are going up that matters'   

Ruth - ow! it sounds so painful sweetheart  Big   to you all!

Will try and catch up with the rest of personals later 

Take care 

Dibs x


----------



## georgette

hello my lovelies - HCG today is 1616!!!!!!! more than a good response, I am pleased and will have a scan next thursday. Awaiting my progetserone, I would give anything to stop the gestone injections - they seriosuly hurt. But, as I always say, woudl do anything to keep the pregancy!!!

have a  great day all

G
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Georgette - That is fantastic news honey  .  Not long now till your first scan honey - how exciting !!!  Hope you will be able to stop the jabs soon.

Dibs - Hope you are resting up and your face is aching from all the smiling .

 to all our other lovely ladies - hope you are all well.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Scouse

Dibs what wonderful news - and don't you deserve it!  
Georgette all those   seem to be working and we won't stop til the day you give birth!
Love to everyone else and   we all get our bfp's eventually as we all deserve them!


----------



## georgette

scouse - thank you for the lovely post. I believe it will happen for you too, I really do, my prayers are with you. 

Julie - not long to op now - hope you are hanging in there and doing okay. We will all be praying for you, that the outcome is good and you feel better after it ( after the recover period obviously!). So have a great weekend and try and relax

Take care all
 to all who need or want them

Georgette
xx


----------



## Wicklow

I dont often send prayer requests but I think I could do with your prayers. I was phoned last night by one of my mums friends to say that someone at their church and a neighbour of my parents,  a police officer had a heartattack at home in front of his 8 year old son and died. He also leaves a 2.5 year old little girl. I had to phone my parents who are on holiday to tell them, it was the hardest thing i have ever done. My mums friend wanted my advice as to weather to ring my mum and dad or not and after a lot of thought i decided theyd want to know.

My prayers are for the family isabelle (mum) callum and denner, the man that died is called Jimmy (always think its easier to pray when you know names). Please can you also pray for my parents beryl and tim as they are on holiday with their foster children and have to tell them as well as try to enjoy the rest of the holiday.

Ruth


----------



## Scouse

Prayers completed as ordered!
A reminder to live every second as if.....................
 and   to everyone involved and you too Ruth X


----------



## georgette

they are in my prayers 

G


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ruth - What terribly sad news honey  .   for Jimmy's family, for your parents and foster children and yourself of course too.  Always terrible to break bad news, but especially so when people are on holiday (I had to do similar with my parents a few christmases ago).  

Scouse - Wise words honey - making the most of now rather than worrying about the future.

Rose - Great news about your egg collection honey - lots of eggs, so hope lots of them do well and you get some fab news tomorrow.

Been quiet on here since Dibley's fantastic news, so hope everyone is doing ok.

As for me, I'm just passing time till Monday & my lap.  Very nervous but trusting all will be well.  Went to a lovely family service on Sunday & DD is really keen to go to Sunday School again this Sunday which I'm really pleased about.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Wicklow

Thanks for prayers georgette, scouce, julie and rose

Rose - Fantastic news hun, good luck with et - when is that?

Julie - Thinking of you over the next few days waiting for your op.xx

To everyone else, as julie says, very quiet, hope all ok.

Ruth


----------



## georgette

Good luck for Monday Julie
And Rose - hope fertilisation and ET goes well!!

Georgette


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello all

Just a quick flying visit.

Rose - That's FAB news honey.  Everything crossed for Friday morning then my lovely.   those embies are doing well already, waiting to come back and snuggle into Mummy.

Ruth - Hope your parent's took the news well, and you are all ok.  .

Hope everyone is ok again today?

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi everyone,

Ruth, thinking of you lots honey. 

Rose- hang in there hon! Big hugs to you! And, stay positive  

Just an update on our second reassurance scan today. All is well with the twins and I am so relieved. I cannot believe how much they have grown since wk 6.  I am currently at 9 weeks and twin 1 is measuring in at 9 wks 6 days and twin 2 is measuring in at 9 wks 2 days.  We spotted heart beats going strong and it was so sweet.  They are taking shape of little beings now which is wonderful to see. I was quite surprised at how senstive my tummy was whilst the exterior scan was taking place! Ouch! Nurse was really digging in!

I did find out that because I am having twins my nucal scan will be free on the NHS. Normally in my region one has to pay for this scan if having a singleton but it was great to hear my scan would be covered on the NHS. I think normally it is around £180.

Apart from that all is ok. I am dealing with slight feelings of nausea but have been very moody. Poor DH! I hope that passes soon. I think it has alot to do with our house move this weekend. I cannot wait to be in our new home....

beter go for now. Bed calls. Praying for you all lovely ladies. I will be without internet after Friday but will catch up as soon as we are settled in the new house! 



Take care,
amanda xx


----------



## georgette

hello my darlings

one lovely baby and HB seen on scan - but baby is measuring a week small and heart beat is a little slow. Now DH and I firmyl believe my baby was a late implanter and that the speed of HB seen was appropriate for gestation measured (5+4), my dates are 6+4. So we believe we will go next week and see growth and a good heart beat. 

But my baby would love some prayers....

Georgette


----------



## Julie Wilts

Georgette - Some  for you and your little baby honey.  Really  that another good week and your next scan will give you lots of reassurance.  Take care. 

Amanda - So glad that everything is going well with the twins.  Such an exciting time to see the heartbeat.  Lots of luck with your house move honey - don't you be overdoing it will you - just make the tea and let everyone else run around.  .

Rose - Still  for you for tomorrow.

 &  to all our other lovely ladies on this thread.

Love 
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wicklow

Georgette -   fab news hunny -   that your little fighter continues to grow and fight!

Amanda - You will see such changes in your babies over the next few weeks. So   for you all
xxxx

Julie - Not long now hun   for you

Dibley - you ok hun?

Scouce, rose, nofi, sasha - Love to you allxxxx

We are all ok, off to friends for lunch (6 adults and 10 kids - madness!!)

Ruthxx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Georgette, praying for you and baby lots. xoxox


----------



## Scouse

So much good news here in the last few days long may it continue!
Rose hope et went well
Julie hope lap goes well
Georgette wonderful news!
Ditto Amanda
Love and best wishes to everyone else X


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Popping in quickly to see how everyone is, but it's been pretty quiet again.  Hope everyone is well?

I'm getting more nervous by the hour about my lap, but still trusting I am in safe hands.

DD is really excited about going to Sunday School again tomorrow - she was a little disappointed that as it was a family service last week there wasn't one.  It's lovely for me because I can just enjoy the service, and lovely for her because she already has some friends there from Church Playgroup and still comes down with me to get a blessing.  We went to the Church playgroup on Thurs as it was half term, and although it was quiet, it was lovely to see some old friends.

Anyway, I'm  for you all as ever, whatever you are facing or celebrating at the moment.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Good luck for your lap Julie


----------



## carole

Rose 

  for good news from you in 2 weeks time


----------



## Wicklow

Julie - Notsure if you will get on here before your op but praying all goes very smoothly for you my love. xxx

Rose - Yay! Praying for you that these next 2 weeks go quickly, when is official test day? Lets pray the good news keeps coming!

Lunch was a total nightmare but through it I have realised who real friends are and that I have many friends that really dont care about me one bit. I will concentrate on the ones who really do care and are my True friends

love to all, alfie back to preschool today - yay!


----------



## georgette

Julie - good luck for the op - many prayers coming your way. 

Wicklow - what is this about and awful lunch?? who does not care about you? I can't believe that could happen as you seem terribly caring and loyal. I am sorry if it was horrid.

Rose - good luck with the wait

Souse - hi there! Hope youare doing okay.

hi amanda - glad the twins are good.

I have spent the weekend worrying about baby. did some research and we are at 50% chance of miscarriage. But a weekend with my parents and PIL and I am more positive and strong. Great to recharge my batteries. And I have been nauseous all weekend. And this morning has been spent being sick. I can only take it as good news and am grateful.  

Anyway, love to all I have missed

Georgette
xx


----------



## carole

Sorry you had a nightmare lunch Ruth  

  Georgette that you will get through the next few weeks smoothly and safely and be reassured so that you can enjoy the rest of your pg. 

  to all that need them.


----------



## Wicklow

Georgette - I bled when i was pregnant with Thomas but was terribly sick which is a fantastic sign. You just take it easy and Let God take charge! Nothing you do will change the outcome but remember God is there and I will be praying so hard for you and this little miracle.

Thanks for your kind words about my 'friends'. it was with a group of friends from my village and we are all very different and from very different backgrounds and walks of life. If we werent in the same village then im sure we wouldnt have chosen to be friends! (do you know what i mean?) I think the problem is I am too caring and i expect others to be the same. I am always the first to text, phone or send a card to encourage someone and so i expect my friends to be the same and they are not. My 2 best friends (1 christian, 1 not) are always there for me and I have to remember who my real friends are and what real friendship is. I spoke to one of the ladies whose house it was to apologise for my son and she seemed oblivious of me being upset so maybe its not their fault!

Hi to all, Dibs - you ok? when is your scan?

xxxx
Ruth
xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ladies

I so rarely need prayers for me, but please can you help me today. I am in chronic pain this morning, and just can't get on top of it.

My love to you all, as ever, even if no personals.

Julie
X


----------



## carole

Julie

Hope you feel better soon hunni.


----------



## Wicklow

Julie - most definatly praying for you hun. xxx
Ruth


----------



## Dibley

Hi Ladies,

My scan is tomorrow and I am, quite frankly, terrified. 

That is why I have been AWOL for the last week and not posting much but I have been reading &  for you all. So sorry for being a coward 

*Julie * - so sorry to read that you're in pain  Extra special  for you hun that healing with coming soon 

*Ruth* - you're such a sweetie - you are so right, you are so caring and thoughful...your pm to me lifted me up when I was having a really wobbly weepy moment...thank you!  All I will say is that those other 'not so nice' acquaintances are missing out on a God given opportunity by not having you as a special friend...their loss 

*Georgette* - I won't say stop worrying...that would make me a hypocrite...but just know that I'm  both our beanies are growing strong and well  Take extra care hun 

*Rose* -  that the 2ww goes quickly and that you will be celebrating at the end! 

*Nofi* - thanks for your kind words - your such an inspiration! 

*Sasha* - not too sure if you're lurking in the background or not...gentle  if you are hun 

*Carole, Amanda, Scouse...*I know's there more names I should mention but am having a 'blank moment'  Anyway appologies if I've not mentioned you by name, not intentional 

I know you are busy ladies but if do have a spare moment tomorrow morning could I ask for a quick  when I have my scan 

Love to all,

Dibs xx


----------



## carole

for tomorrow Dibs that you get to see lovely heartbeat(s)


----------



## Wicklow

Dibley -   You know how to make a girl cry and it means alot that you have such kind words for me. I am SO praying for you and your scan tomorrow - what time is it? Please let us know how it goes. Big Big loves to you

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Thank you so much for your prayers - they must have worked, because I am feeling a little more comfortable.

Dibley - Of course, I will be  for you tomorrow morning, that your scan will give you lots of reassurance and peace.  

Ruth - As Dib's said - those people are missing out on a fabulous friend which is truly their loss.  Treasure those friends you have, who really know you and love you.

Carole - Thanks honey.  I've definitely been a "windy" one this pm, but it's making me feel much better .

Rose -  that the end of your 2ww will bring you some fabulous news.

Georgette - I had really strong nausea and sickness early on with DD and it was because my hormone levels were sooooo strong, so I really  this is the same for you honey.  Really hope your next scan will bring you some peace of mind my lovely.

Amanda/Scouse/Nofi - Hope you are well.

Sasha - Still thinking of you honey.  .

DD came home today from 2 nights staying at the in-laws and it was so lovely to see her.  DH had explained to her that I'd had an op on my tummy and she was so gentle and loving.  I'm so glad I'm in less pain so she won't worry so much about me.

Anyway, thanks again for your prayers.  
Love & very gentle hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ots

Hello ladies

I wonder if I might join you? I have been reading your posts and have been touched at the way you support one another and encouraged by you all. I now find myself on this roller coaster of AFT. Tomorrow we travel down from the north to London for me to have a little op at our clinic, CRM before I have DEIVF in about a months time. I have felt so guided by the Lord on this journey. A year ago I wouldn't have thought all this possible and now here i am, but I am incredibly nervous of the outcome. I so long for the treatment to work and be holding my own little darling this time next year - you've all been there! I know I need to trust God to lead me and guide me further, as He's brought me this far, but oh, it's difficult!

Ots


----------



## georgette

Ots - welcome my dear. I have felt closer to God during this journey than I thought possible. He has not always answered my prayers with a yes, but he has been very close all the way through - Good luck my dear, take care of yourself and I pray this works for you.

Julie - hope you are okay. I remember the pain after a lap = so you have all my sympathies and prayers . Seriously, passing gas is a wonderful thing when it finally happens!!!!   Glad DD is back and being loving. I hope you heal soon - where did they find the endo ( I see from your ticker you mention it but I am not sure what RHS is) I am a fellow sufferer unbeknownst to me till my second lap - so you have even more of my sympathy and prayers!! Heal well, sweetheart

Dibs - I feel your fear. What else can I say. I embrace the nausea and vomiting when it comes and panic when I feel better. My prayers are yours....

Wicklow - I have a core of wonderful friends and love them to pieces. I am fond of my other friends but have my eyes open about them. Bu tI am really blessed with my little core!! 

Everyone else - hope you are all good

Georgette


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Will be thinking of you Dibs


----------



## Wicklow

Hope you like the change of my profile picture! 

Dibley     Love ya xxx


Love to all esp rose, georgette and julie at this difficult time 

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Dibs - Not sure what time your scan is this morning, but I  that you will be feeling peace & reassurance by the time you post next.

Ruth - The new pic is lovely - the boys look really grown up and just a little bit cheeky, but gorgeous with it.

Georgette - Thank you my lovely.  Yes, the passing gas has never been such a relief   .  Sorry - r.h.s is just right hand side - it sounds really daft to say I don't know where exactly they found it but I was still coming round from the anaesthetic/morphine when the consultant was talking to me about it.  I just remember it was on the r.h.s and that was a relief to me, because I've had such terrible pains there.  I am going back in the New Year and guess I'll find out more details then.  So you only found out after a lap as well - it must have come as a shock, as it has to me.  If you don't mind me asking, did they remove it for you at the time and has it been a problem since?  Like you said to Ots, I feel as though God has been very close to me all the way through this.

Ots - Welcome to the thread my lovely.  I hope that your journey & your op today goes well and your prayers are answered too.  Like you, I feel that I have been brought so far and have felt really guided.  I hope we can all help you with your ongoing journey.

Well, I had a much more restful night, which was lovely and the pains have eased considerably.  I feel so much better just for having my DD back here with me.

 to all our other lovely ladies &  for those who need them.

Love & gentle hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Dibley

OH my word - God has truly answered our prayers this time...

It's TWINS!!!!!!  

And we saw two flickering heartbeats...we both cried with joy  
I know we have got a long way to go but to get over this hurdle is such a relief - and at least for today we're both allowing ourselves to grin from ear to ear 

Will be back on later to catch up with you all 
Big thank you for all your   and best wishes 

Love from a very shocked but over the moon Dibs & Mr. Dibs


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Dibs, I am crying with joy for you both.  Praise God.

Keep smiling my lovely.
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Yippee Dibs


----------



## Em26

Dibs that's so so so so wonderful!!!! Was praying for you this morning, God heard us all  Just so chuffed for you!! Whopppeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nofi

Dibs - Saw your post yesterday and said a prayer but i was too fixated to all the events in the USA election that i couldn't reply. Today is such a special day, not only am i excited about the victory in the US election but now i am extra extra     about your fantastic news.

*TO GOD BE THE GLORY FOR GREAT AND MIRACULOUS THINGS HE HAS & WILL CONTINUE TO DO in your life.* 
He has surely given you *DOUBLE for your * years of *TROBULE*.

Dearie, as i am typing this, a song came to my heart.. a RON KENNOLY's song, so if you know it sing along...

_He's turned your mourning into dancing again; his lifted your sorrows,
I can't stay silent, I must sing,For His joy has come_

Mr & Mrs Dibs - Am soooooooo thankful to God for you and will continue  that he who started a good work will surely complete it. We shall all soon rejoice with you both in less than 9 months for now. I had better stop this posting as i am now  tears of joy for you.

Loads of  & 

Nofi


----------



## Wicklow

DIBLEY -WOW!!!      2 GORGEOUS BUNDLES OF JOY TO BE BROUGHT UP BY 2 VERY SPECIAL PEOPLE. iM NOT SUPRISED ABOUT TWINS WITH YOUR LEVELS! wow wow wow!!!!

Ruth


----------



## georgette

Dibley - well done! Congratulations, you must be relieved to get over this hurdle - I am sure the rest of the ride will be smooth for you, here's praying!

Juile - we started to ttc and I collapsed at work with a rupture haemorrhagic functional cyst. Bit too much blood at the first lap to see much, but my scans afterwards were abnormal on the RHS ( ). So we went for an expensive fancy pancy private scan and the right hand side showed a large cyst which looked like an endometioma but they could not be certain. I had general surgeons operating as they did not know what was wrong so they did not recognise the endometrioma. Cue four months of hideous pain - by the end I could barely sit, and let us just say  - I was failing on the intimacy side too! So after much research I found a man I trusted, got a cancellation on the NHS and was in surgery for the second time April this year. It was amazing afterwards. I healed well, and the relief from the pain was amazing. I have struggled a little post IVF - not because of endo, but post op I have a right sided para-ovarian cyst due to a bit of fluid floating around and that is giving me pain right now - but as long as it is not endo!!!! They told me to get on right away with IVF as you have an approximate three year window before a largish percentage of endo comes back. Hope this helps xx

night all

xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Oh Mr & Mrs Dibley yipee, yipee, yipee, that is *fantastic* news, *two* babies  

You are going to be run off your feet  how fab 

Hip hip hooray


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind if I join. It's good to read all the stories on here . We are right at the beginning of our journey. My DH has been dx with Azoospermia and I am really devastated. All I ever wanted out of life was to get married and have children of my own. Thank the Lord I have a wonderful husband but I am so scared that we'll never have our own baby.
I know God doesn't allow you to suffer beyond what you can bear but I really don't know how to cope with this. Our first app. with fertility clinic is late Feb (no actual date yet but they said no later than 18 wks) and I am just dreading it if they tell us there is no chance like the GP already has. How am I supposed to live with this?

Need to take one day at a time but it's really hard to act normal when all I want to do is . Sorry to bring the mood down...just needed to share this with other Christians as I haven't really told many others for fear of what they might think or say.

Love to you all and God bless.

Kittens


----------



## carole

Kittens

Welcome to the thread. My DH has azoospermia too. We were lucky to find that it was "obstructive" (i.e. there was something blocking the way out) so he could have surgical sperm removal. Has your DH had blood tests ? Do the docs think he is producing sperm? If not, then DS is an option, or of course, adoption. 

  for you and DH. Hope you will get some answers form the consultant. 

carole
xx


----------



## siheilwli

Dibs - congrats... told you that beta was high!  

How's everyone doing?

Cat
x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Dibs - If I could physically jump up and down right now, I'd be doing it.  So very happy for you both.

Kittensdtm - Welcome to the thread honey & no need to apologise for bringing the mood down.  That's how this whole IF thing is really - some of us are up, some down, some struggling - sometimes we are the ones supporting people, and at other times we just receive support.  It's such a devastating time to find out about IF and having to wait such a long time seems to prolong the worry.  Like you said, sometimes it's just a case of taking one day at a time, but I do think if you feel in need of a   then to let it out.  Feel free to come on here and I really  that all your prayers are answered soon.

Georgette - Thank you so much for all the info honey - it is such a blessing to have other people with so much experience and wisdom around me.  I'm sorry to hear you have still been having some pains, but at least nowhere near as severe as the endo pain.   - but very gently.

 to everyone today.

Love
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

on illegally


wanted to say scan went brilliantly, baby growing and good heart beat 


God is very good to me

Georgette
xxxx


----------



## Wicklow

Georgette   illegal?
Excellent news my sweet - God indeed is good

kittens - welcome - think julie put it beautifully tha we are here not only to support but get support and sometimes its hard to be on here with good news and indeed its hard when things are so tough for people but we are here for each other and I truely believe what these ladies say is totally genuine.

Love Ruth


----------



## siheilwli

Georgette - wonderful news, enjoy your pg!
Cat
x


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Carole, 

Thanks for the post hon-it's really encouraging to find that out. I am glad that it is working out for you both . My DH just had blood taken this morning so it's now just a waiting game to find out about the genetic analysis and hormone levels. Unfortunately he is unwilling (at the moment) to even consider DS and doesn't want to adopt either, so we have limited choice. It's very difficult as I had always wanted to adopt but now I am starting to understand his feelings about it.

I really appreciate your prayers and support, it means a lot to me. May God bless you and give you success in your treatment.

Love and   for you,

Tara xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Thanks Julie  . Everyone on here is so kind, it's amazing to find support like this! 

Love to everyone.

Tara xx


----------



## Dibley

Hello ladies 

Kittens -  and a warm welcome to our lovely thread...as Julie said the girls on here are just fantastic - they laugh with you when you're laughing and are alongside to weep with you when the  are falling - but most of all their  support is truly overwhelming!
I'm sorry to here that your Dh has been diagnosed with Azoospermia - a devastating blow to both of you am sure - big hugs  But Fertility Friends is the place to be if you need advice and hope - have you seen the Male Factors in Fertility Board - here's the link in case you haven't seen it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

There's loads of hopeful stories on there - and I'll also be  for you both that an appointment date comes soon! 

Georgette - FANTASTIC news hun!  It's such a special sight isn't it?  that we can now both enjoy a stress free time ahead! 

Julie -  you're lovely and funny...please don't even 'think' about jumping  Lots of healing  coming your way! 

Big  &  to everyone else!

Well a big thank you for all your lovely messages - I was happy to read them all and of course was  because I feel so blessed and humble about it all - can't stop thanking God -  over & over again! 

God bless,

Dibs x


----------



## Ots

Warmest congratulations to you, Dibs from a newby who has been watching from afar and has just begun to have the courage to join in!

Ots


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Kittens - You are very welcome honey.  I really hope we can help support you through the tough times.

Dibs - Ok, I won't jump up and down but I really am very, very excited for you.  What a fabulous blessing after all you have been through & you are so very deserving.  Hope you are looking after yourself & making sure you get some support in your Parish.

Georgette - Naughty lady , but thank you for nipping on to share your fab news.  So glad all is going well.

Ruth - Bless you - like you say I think we are all totally honest here and you've all been the most fabulous support to me since I joined.

Well, the nurse was happy with my wounds & says they are doing fine, so no worries there.  They've signed me off work next week (well I only work Mon/Tues anyway), which I think is the right thing.  Although I feel a bit more comfortable, I'm still quite sore inside and haven't thought of driving at all yet.  I've got 2 friends coming to visit tomorrow morning from my Church group and I'm excited to see them but hope I'll be up in time as they are planning to come straight from the school run (I've been a really lazy moo the last few days and haven't been downstairs before 9am ).

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

hi kitten - the shock of diagnosis is a truly terrible blow. time does soften it, but never really takes that feeling of utter shock and why me away. But keep your faith and keep praying. MY DH says we have been throught this to get the Right baby. So I hope you get your dream baby too. Again with regards to azoospermia there are two types and with out fertility investigations or a consultant having done all the test and things - it is certainly not over! So don't take what your GP said as the whole truth as it won't be. Good luck for Feb and I know it is hard, but remember to have a good christmas.

Oh, and, as the half of a marriage that is the "problem" (ie I can't concieve naturally) it Bl++dy awful being the cause - so lot of hugs to your husband and I truly hope he is okay..

Hi julie hope you are well, sounds like your are healing well

Dibs - It was a great moment. DH brought me my "unbridled joy" flowers tonight - he had to delay them after our shaky start, but we have got there ! Will resume worrying tomorrow  

Ots, Sheilwili, wicklow - hit here!!

Gerogette


----------



## carole

Rose

You haven't done anything worng! I remember my clinic telling me about one lady who ran a marathon in her 2ww    and got a BFP   

If that doesn't reassure you, nothing will !


----------



## Be Lucky

Please do not worry rose.i know it hard.after i had my mc i thought caus i slid on in kitchen at work it mite hav triggered it but 3 years down the line i know it not true.when i think of awful women who smoke and drink durin pregnancy and dont care less it make my blood boil and us poor things worry bout the slightest thing and hav such trouble conceiving!sorry for rant!berniex


----------



## Julie Wilts

Rose.  I'm sure you've not done anything to harm them honey - I'm sure there was someone on here who did a massive sponsored walk and still got their BFP.  My friend at work didn't even know she was expecting, so took medication for a bad back for months, was drinking quite a lot and was doing some really heavy lifting at work the week before she went into labour, and it was all still fine.   that God protects your embies, and keeps them safe from harm. 

AAM - Well, I need to learn some patience ... just had a letter for my referral appt from the hospital and its for JUNE 2009!!!  I can't believe I have so long to wait.

Love
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

Rose - you will be great, I know it - and you have done nothing wrong

Julie - what referral are you waiting for? Sometimes you can call up and say you would take a cancellation and that they can contact you at short notice - that can drop your waiting time.

g
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Georgette - Love your ticker honey.  .  My referral is just the follow up appt after my lap/dye/endo removal.  I have so many questions I want to ask now, and can't believe I've got to wait 7 months.  .  Think I'll wait till I'm feeling a bit stronger and call them.  X


----------



## Dibley

*Rose* hun, am sure everything will be fine - I know it doesn't stop you from worrying though...it's just so horrid the 2ww  Your 2 little embies are snuggled in deep, deep inside the womb, nothing is going to budge them! 
I'll  the next few days will go smoothly and stress free for you 

*Julie* - gosh it does seem a long time to wait doesn't it  I think when you're feeling stronger and ready to argue, I would be asking for a nearer date! 
 that each day that goes by you're feeling a little stronger 

*Georgette * - yeah the ticker is great!  (mmm...wondering if I'm brave enough to do one too? )

*OTS * -  so glad that you've joined us 

*Kittens* -  

*Ruth, Nofi, Carole, Bernie, Cat, Em, Sasha,* (and anyone else I've missed) - hope you all have a lovely weekend! 

Well my news - sickness & nausea are starting to play a part during my day - not morning sickness though but late afternoon/evening sickness  - feel as if I've been on a rollercoaster over and over again - weird feeling!  Even though I feel really rough, am still feeling really blessed 

Take care all 

Love Dibs x


----------



## Wicklow

Dibley - glad your feeling sick (mean that in a nice way. I always remember questioning my pregnancy in the early days and how my frind a midwife said 'are you feeling sick' I replied 'extremly' and she said 'the sicker the better!' Im sure she meant well!)

Georgette - love the ticker too, enjoy your flowers!

Rose - Weve all done stupid things and blamed ourselves I run myself ragged 3 days after my bfp sorting out alfies party and then started bleeding and i totally blamed myself for over doing it (and blamed everyone else for letting me run myself ragged!) As someone said before girls drink and smoke and all ok. I know someone who sky dived not knowing she was pregant!! I dont advise that but all was well

Julie - Sorry your appointment is so far away - maybe youll get a cancellation - do you want us to start to pray? Hope you are on the mend too.


Ots - have I said hello and welcome? If not HELLO!! Hope you will be happy in our family!


Be lucky, carole, kittens, scouce, nofi and anyone i have forgotten (sorry!!)

We are alright here, went to fireworks and it all started pretty and quiet and tom was mesmirised, it then got a bit louder and he shouted out loudly but then got acustomed to it and loved them - so cute! We had sparklers at home too which they both loved. Off to my parents to do their respite care today for 4 days, please pray as its hard work!

Ruth


----------



## Be Lucky

Rose.i hav the same bug.got it wedt  nite.started when i was at a concert!then the next day we were gettin a carpet laid-my day off.then was off sick fri.our washin machine was been replaced so washin was piling up.i have john but i still felt so stressed!i am due 2 go ireland for 5 days on thur and worried i wouldnt b well enough.so that only imagine the stress for u rose illness.work prep.on ur own and the dreaded 2ww as well.god bless 2u and everybody berniex


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Rose - Oh love, so sorry to hear you have a terrible bug too - no wonder you were feeling so low.  Hope you can try and get some rest today too, and keep up lots of fluids.  I really hope you feel better soon.  Maybe it's your body's way of making you rest up whilst other important things are going on?   

Bernie - So sorry to hear you have the same bug too & hope you are feeling better soon.

Ruth -  that the next 4 days aren't too hard honey.  Bless you for giving your parent's some rest.

Dibs - Sorry to say it, but as Ruth said, the sicker the better ..... I was always told that strong hormones meant strong pg symptoms & obviously that's the case with twins.  I was very sick for about the first 16 weeks with DD, especially at the beginning when I was carrying her twin as well.  My planned diet for a healthy pg went out the window, and I ended up surviving on ginger biscuits/plain hula hoops/toast/tea cakes/water/jacket potatoes ...... bland but all I could stomach.  After the 16 weeks I felt fab though .... apart from the constant heartburn .  Sorry honey .... it's all so very definitely worth it though.  .

 to all our other lovely ladies - hope you are having lovely Sundays.

AAM - Well this will sound quite  but I'm having problems walking .... sort of feel like I've got bouncy legs (like I'm wearing moon boots I guess) and a bit wobbly.  I called the hospital yesterday and was told it's probably due to fluids (?) and to keep my legs elevated which I've done (even in bed), but it feels worse today.  Not sure if it's from my ears/head with balance or in my legs.  Quite worried about it because DD is back at school tomorrow am, and DH is back at work.  Friends have offered to take DD to and from school but I need to get to the Doc's somehow.  My biggest worry is that it is similar to how I was when I got really sick nearly 5 years ago and ended up in a wheelchair for over 3 months.   it's just my body's way of telling me to keep resting and will be gone very soon.

Phew, sorry about that ladies.

Love & gentle ^hugs^ to everyone.
Julie
XXX


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear julie.i wld take up offer of bringin ur dd 2 school and if u ring early enough cant u get dr 2 come 2u?take care berniex


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bernie - Thanks honey, yep, I'm just going to have to rely on some friends I guess, but it's only ever myself and Granny who have done the school runs.  As for getting Dr out to me ...... can't see that happening - our Dr's are useless sometimes. Hope you are feeling better honey. X


----------



## Wicklow

Rose hun   keep positive my lovely

Julie - poor you, this is the time you need to take up peoples offers (wish i was closer!)
xxxxmake sure you see the doctor though wont you, whatever it takes!

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Rose - Will be  so hard that it's implantation.  Take care my lovely.  .

Ruth - Thanks so much honey - DD was quite happy going off to school today with her friend & I've got a friend picking her up for me (they both live close by and are going anyway to collect/drop off their l/o's), but I still don't like asking for help.  Hope the respite goes ok & doesn't tire you all out too much.

 to everyone else.

Well I think I spoke to THE rudest Doctor's receptionist this am, but I did get an appt for 9.30am and thankfully got to see the best Doc.  He ran some checks and thinks it could be an infection which is affecting my balance, so prescribed some anti-sickness tablets  .  Anyway, I'm to keep resting (like I can do much else) and hope it eases off in a few days.

Weather is horrible here today - if anyone gets the chance to just stay indoors today, I'd take it.

Love & gentle hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

get well soon Julie dear

Rose - let us pray it is implantation - mine was a late one remember!!! keep   my dear

Dibs - like your ticker too, I thought I may only get one chance! I have put it at 7 weeks due to babies size though my dates are 8 weeks. I did not want to pressure the bab at this early stage!

Love to all

Georgette


----------



## Wicklow

Julie - hope you will be on the mend then soon you poor thing!

When at my mums yesturday alfie came into the lounge and said 'mummy theres a mouse' I said 'oh thats nice' and then thought maybe there was a real one in the house. Alfie had said it was in the corner of the room in the study so i got philip through who shone a torch down and saw that there was indeed a mouse. Alfie then said 'can i play with it' and i replied 'no'. It then nearly ran up philips trouser leg before running out the back door - alfie hasnt stopped going on about this mouse (think the cat brought it in!) 


Ruth


----------



## Be Lucky

Rose whenu due 2 test?julie take care.ruth i really laughed bout the mouse nearly goin up philips trouser leg and alfie sayin can i play with it.is it both ur parents that need respite?my parents r in their 80s and quite frail.they r in ireland and have carers.dad has early alziemers and mum physically bad and walk with a stick.but at least they in their own home.goin 2 ireland on thur 4 4 nites.me off work 2day though feelin better.snug inside like u suggested julie.berniex


----------



## Scouse

Ladies sorry been awol and missed so much news but been away for a endo biopsy and recovering slowly........ and dh has man flu!!!!!!!!!!!
Will catch up with all your news and do personals when have more time, but love to you all X


----------



## Julie Wilts

Scouse - Very gentle ^hugs^ then honey.  Lovely to hear from you, but so sorry to hear what you've been through.  I've just had a lap/dye and they discovered endo which they removed & still recovering myself.  Hope you and your DH are feeling much better soon. X


----------



## georgette

scouse - really hope you are healing well. Nasty endo  
Juile - hope you are feeling better
Ruth- how are you? I had to increase my cyclogest too and also ended up on gestone injections - so I hope it has fixed things for you
Dibs - hoe you are coping with the sickness. I am blessed that mine is VERY variable so I hav some very good times interspersed.

Take care all I have not mentioned

Georgette


----------



## Wicklow

lucky - Both my parents are foster carers so I give them a break (dont think im majorly sacrificial etc as i do get paid by social services but its hard work especially with my two!)
Where in ireland are your parents? My inlaws are in co.wicklow in southern ireland!

Ruth


----------



## Ots

Hello ladies

I'm popping in again as I'd like to ask for your support. On Sunday the baby of my colleague and close friend is being baptised. My friend found that she was pregnant after 10 years of marriage at precisely the same time as I found that I was menopausal after 5 years of marriage and TTC, so watching my friend grow, blossom and then produce the happiest, prettiest, and most contented baby has been the most painful thing I have ever had to do. So I am going to pull myself together and go to the service. DH and I will sit and the back and I will probably blubber all the way through and make a quick getaway afterwards. I have declined the invitation to lunch. The question is why put myself through it? The answer is that I love my friend and this baby and want to be there to support them at this important moment in their lives. I know that you all understand the pain and this helps so much. Although I feel very much guided by the Lord in my own AF journey, I still feel the pain of this so acutely.

As I was writing this I just received a phone call to say that I need to start taking the drugs to prepare me to receive DE embryos (DH sperm) at the end of the month! How amazing is that! I keep reading the Psalms especially 138 (I think) and 23 as I am finding it really difficult to trust in the Lord for the outcome to all this. Does anyone else feel the same?

Again I'm just so glad for FF and being able to read everyone else's stories.

With love

Ots


----------



## Wicklow

The Lord is my shepherd! Ots - GOD IS AMAZING AND i WISH YOU ALL THE LOVE FOR YOUR TREATMENT. We all feel like you do with your friend I know how i felt at times like that and how i still feel such pain when comeone announces they are pregnant even after having my 2 miracles the pain still hurts. My sister in law is pregnant and they are all hoping its a girl as she has a boy already and we have 2 boys and secretly i hope its another boy just so she doesnt have something Ican never have.... that sounds awful but i hope you see what i mean. Thinking of you this sundayxx

Ruth


----------



## Ots

Thank you, Ruth; your understanding is much appreciated. I do know what you mean. It's like I sometimes think - wouldn't it have been easier if my friends baby had been ugly and difficult, instead of the most beautiful little girl? I know I wouldn't have really wanted that for her but the mean and hurt bit of me thinks it sometimes!

Ots


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Ots ,

I know how you feel. You have to be strong though-count on the Lord for His strength to get you through it. As you said it is your love for your friend and her little one that make you want to be there and you cannot let your pain turn you into someone that you are not. Last Sunday was communion at church and I had to be on creche. It was really difficult for me firstly cos I really wnated to hear the service-I have been trying to be closer to the Lord- and secondly because I cannot stand seeing other peoples children especially the babies. I just had to get on with it and when I thought I was going to crumble something amazing happened and I started to feel joy as I interacted with the wee ones and saw the smiles etc. I still think I may come off the rota but I have a responsibility to help out and as long as God sustains me I'll keep going.

On a similar note, I just found out that one of my friends husbands has just been diagnosed with ME. Things have not been easy for them and I e-mailed her to let her know that I was thinking of them. Now she wants to meet up but I don't think I can do it as she is about 6 months pregnant. How do I decline without hurting her feelings and also without letting her know the real reason? I am stuck! 
It's awful fighting against all the bad feelings and questions that come into your mind when you see someone else who is pg. I want to avoid it altogether!

Lots of love to you,

Kittens xx


----------



## Ots

Hi kittens  ,

Thank you, so much for your understanding too. 

About your sticky situation - I wonder how well you know your friend and whether you feel could meet and have a good weep together? Your friend may be really relieved that you are having problems too. I think, don't you, that sometimes we look at other people and think that their lives are going swimmingly when actually the opposite is true and it would help us to know that! If your friend is as open and lovely as you then you perhaps you could really support one another. I do know that it's more easily said than done, though. If you feel you can't meet her, then it is difficult, but I think you'll just have to put her off, in a way that you feel comfortable, with  until you feel you can cope and keep instead keep touch lovingly by email. The pain of seeing your friends pregnant is so acute isn't it and I don't think you should beat yourself up about it, but just do as much as you can manage. God knows how much it is costing you.

I wonder if anyone else has more ideas to help?

Look after yourself, kittens.
Lots of love

Ots


----------



## Be Lucky

Otis did ur friend also hav trouble conceiving as 10years is a long wait for a child.suppos we hav 2 try and remember even though her baby is a blessing it still a big life change for her and her dh.nobodies life is perfect as u said.i try not 2b bitter although when my sis-in-law had a boy after 2 girls and her brother said her dh was glad2 hav a boy i could hav screamed!i jus want 1 child.ruth i thought u must hav irish connections with ur non de plume wicklmw.my folks in donegal.otis wher u havin ur de treatment?bx


----------



## Ots

Oh gosh BL,     I didn't mean to imply that I was bitter and am sorry if that came across. I was totally surprised by the raw,  unadulterated pain that I felt when it seemed that my chance of having a child of my own had been taken way and have had moments of unkind thoughts, (forgive me Lord), but thankfully not bitterness. I think DH tell me if I was displaying that.

What I am surprised by now, as I was trying to say, is that although the door has been opened up again and there maybe a possibility of becoming a mummy, I still feel that hurt hurt hurt, which is how I think you feel too, isn't it.

Oh, may we all have our children one way or another, or be given the strength to see the way through!

I think we all need lots of   and  

Ots 

(I'm at CRM)


----------



## Wicklow

Ots - its a wierd feeling but i think infertility is now part of who we are whatever the outcome for us all. I am so so blessed and my goodness my life isnt perfect just because i have children and we all have issues away from infertility as well. 

Be lucky - yep wicklow is always my name on any site! Im not having any more treatment ever! 

xxxxruth


----------



## suzie.b

Ladies, sorry for the barge.

Just wanted to say hello to Dibley and say well done on twins and on the morning sickness - apparently, the more you have, the stronger the pregnancy, so sounds as though you're in there for the long haul.  I know, I too had sickness morning noon and night.  The only thing that seemed to help was Braeburn apples .

Congratulations.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Rose - Oh honey, you've not posted, but I saw your signature saying BFN on 13/11.  .  I am so terribly, terribly sorry honey.  Please let us know that you are ok (well, as ok as we know you'll be after such sad news).  Take care my lovely.

Dibs - Hope you are ok and not overdoing it in your parish honey.  How is the sickness?

Ruth - Hope the respite care hasn't been too tiring for you my lovely.

Suzie.b - Hello & congratulations .... not long now. 

Ots - I don't think you appear bitter honey, it's just harder sometimes than others.  My friend who is 22 wks pg called me yesterday and on the surface I probably seemed fine, but I had quite a down day yesterday, and was really upset after the conversation.  She kind of pushed my endo discovery to one side and talked all about her pg fears which I found hard.  .  Don't be too hard on yourself - some days are easier than others.

Kittens - .  I can only echo what I said to Ots honey.  Don't be too hard on yourself - sometimes I can cope with pg friends, and other days I struggle.  I never resent their pg but sometimes it makes me very sad for me.  I've not seen my friend yet who's 22wks pg and she keeps mentioning meeting up, but I know I can't just yet.  Someone once reassured me (maybe on this lovely thread) that it's not selfishness, but self preservation.  .

Georgette/Bernie/Scouse/Amanda - Hope you are all ok? 

Well I'm still struggling - I've got a viral infection which is affecting my balance (feels like I'm constantly in a lift), and despite having some meds to reduce the effects, I'm still feeling lousy.  They also think I may have an infection in my wounds/stitches, but have to go back on Mon for them to look at again and decide if I'll need anti-b's.  If it were just for the lap/dye/endo removal I'd probably be fine by now.  I'm getting quite frustrated being housebound and feeling feeble.  Friends & family have helped out this week with getting DD to and from school and getting me to the Doc's, which has helped me no end.

Anyhow, enough of "me".  I hope you've all got some nice plans for the weekend.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

rose - how are you? I do so hope Julie is wrong  
Juile - sorry you are still in a lift   get well soon

I have stopped vomiting but am smitten by nausea and tiredness. ah well,  just hope baby is okay. 2 weeks to next scan 

hello to all else I have missed off.

G


----------



## Scouse

Thanks for your kind thoughts - survived a week in work and so looking forward to chilling this weekend!
Georgette altho sickness must  be awful its a good sign for that your baby of yours
Rose  
Julie sorry you have been thro the mill!  Love and   for a speedy recoverery
I think Lucky, Kittens and Ots the worst part of this 'illness' is the person it sometimes turns us into (bitter, jea;ous, envious, angry etc) I'm normally a layed back, caring and content person................but there are times   but I don't think anyone would blame us for it!  Especially our friends and God!
Love to everyone I've missed out.................so tired I can't manage to catch up any more.
Enoy your Friday night X


----------



## georgette

Hi Scouse - hope you get some rest
Dear Rose - I am so sad. but it is not too late, for anything. You seem a caring, gracious girl, and I hope you get the baby and a partner.

xx
G


----------



## Scouse

Rose don't you dare give up on finding somebody special..............even if you were 70 (altho IVF at that age might be little tough   )
I re married at the age of 35 and have never been happier and dh is 10 years older.  Please do't give up...........  maybe just stop looking!
Wishing you a wonderful and content Christmas and may the New Year bring you love and happiness X


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear rose.i hav regrets bout the past 2 but u cant change it.would u ever consider de?i am on wl for de.it takes away the terrible panic and pressure of relyin on ur own eggs.sure sum1 as lovely as u will meet sumone.wher ru goin for xmas.dear otis.i didnt mean u 2 think that u sounded bitter jus that infertility in general can make women bitter in general.bx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Rose - Oh, I am so heartbroken for you honey - I'm so sorry I posted your news, but I was really worried you'd changed your ticker and not posted.  .  You are bound to be feeling really low after this all, but I am sure you will once again find yourself in a loving relationship - someone who sounds as fab as you cannot fail to attract someone equally fab.  I guess for the time being you just need to be kind to yourself, and I think the holiday at Christmas is a brilliant idea.  Never know .... you might end up changing your name from Rose to Shirley Valentine  .  Take care my lovely .

Georgette - It's such a good sign being sicky/nauseous and the tiredness is all totally normal for your first trimester, but I know it probably doesn't feel like it.  The only time I didn't enjoy it was in Sainsburys when I had to sprint from the checkouts to the toilets to be ill, and just made it back in time to find DH paying.  He thought I just wanted to get out of packing .

Scouse - Hope you got a good night's sleep and don't feel so sleepy today.

 to all our other lovely ladies who haven't posted.

As for me, well I'm still struggling.  Had to give up after going into a couple of shops with DH/DD today and go sit in the car.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
X


----------



## Ots

Thanks, BL

Rose, I was 41 when I married my lovely husband and only found him little time before that, so take heart. I thought it would never happen too, but he is just lovely  we are very happy together. A holiday away from all the pressure of Christmas sounds just the thing to do and is exactly the kind of thing I used to do to survive! I'm sure you'll find some kind of worship service somewhere to join in even if it's on the telly! How wonderful to be in the sunshine!
Lots and lots of   to you.

Ots


----------



## Ots

Hi again everyone

Went to the very beautiful baptism of the most beautiful little girl this morning. Sat in a corner at the back with DH, wept silently all the way through and exited just before the last hymn. DH went to say goodbye to everyone on our behalf and apparently burst into tears as he handed over our card as I had been so upset. There was an atmosphere of warmth, understanding and generosity and a sense of God's love which always makes me feel more weepy than usual!  

Love to everyone,

Ots


----------



## Julie Wilts

to everyone & a big comforting  to Ots.  I am really proud of you for going honey & I'm sure your friends are really grateful for your going too.

DD was disappointed not to go to Sunday School again today, but I'm still not well enough to drive.  Really hope I can get her there next week.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
xxx


----------



## Ots

Julie 

Thank you for your lovely words. It means such a lot. Thank you too to everyone for your support, I'm just beginning to understand how important and wonderful FF is.

I hope you feel much better very soon.

Go gently.
Ots x x x


----------



## Wicklow

ots - well done you hun, its so hard and you did so good - im sure your friend uderstood and was so pleased you were there.

julie - sorry you are still unwell - praying for a speedy recovery!

Rose - God moves in mysterious ways and its never too late my grandad remarried in his 50s and when his 2nd wife died he proposed again in his 70s (maybe a bit late for babies) but not too late for companionship and love

To all those who are hurting  

To all those celebrating  

To all those in nothing land  (im in that catergory i think)

Love you girliesxxxx

Ruth


----------



## georgette

hey ots - well done on the christening, I hope you were glad that you couldmake the service. Iwill provide a lovely memory in the future. 

Juie - sorry you are still sick!  

 to everyone else

G
xx


----------



## Ots

G and R

Thank you so much. I am pleased I went to the service and now feel as though a weight has been lifted. I don't think my friend knows how to react to me though. It is so difficult for someone else to understand the pain of childlessness. I think I'd had a miscarriage it would be easier for her to understand, but the fact that I grieve for something I've never had is unfathomable. She does try to understand, but just doesn't know what to do with me! 

to everyone.

Ots x x x


----------



## Kiwi Rose

Hello Ladies,

I haven't been around for a while but I just wanted to pop in and tell you that you are a wonderful bunch and to thank you all for your support.

As for me, I am doing much better from the OHSS now; although last scan shows one ovary still 12cm when it should be the size of a wallnut!  Sickness settling but still really wiped out - hence not much internet activity.

Just wanted to pop by and say hello though

lots of love



Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning lovely ladies 

Just a quick hello from me & wanted to say that Sasha has been in contact with me.  She asked me to pass on her love to you all & thank you for your prayers.

Hope you all have good days,
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi Julie,

Thanks for the update from Sasha. I have missed her so! 

Just a quick hello to everyone  I go for my 12 week scan tomorrow and looking forward to seeing the twins again on scan  

Praying and thinking of you all  
Amanda xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Amanda 

Wow - 12 weeks already .  Fantastic .... really hope the scan goes brilliantly tomorrow and you get a really good view.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Bree

Hi, just wondered if I could join you dear ladies on this thread. I have been lurking a bit already. I normally post on IM bumps and babies. I have a one year old little boy who I am very grateful for. (see picture!). Just recently I tried to get him a little brother or sister from the frozen embryos but as you can see from my profile below it didnt work out. Dh and I are really sad as we felt it would be so lovely for him to have some-one he was totally genetically related to as he will never know the person who donated her eggs. Especially with me being an older mum, although judging by the rest of my family I should live well into my 80's or 90's ,I wanted him to have a full genetic relative when I have gone. 
  The clinic I go to are going to see if they can get the same lady to donate again. I would really appreciate some prayers to this end as I am feeling too feeble to pray about it myself at the moment!
  I know that maybe its Gods plan I only have the one, and believe me I know I am LUCKY to have him and my heart goes out to those who have tried so hard to have one and are still on that journey. (its very difficult not to sound like a big moaner when longing for a second miracle!!!). So maybe prayers to accept that would be good too. 

love from Bree xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi Bree









Just a quick hello and









Best wishes to you. and your new journey to bringing your darling boy a sibling. I shall add you to my list of prayers.

take good care  
amanda xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Bree & welcome to the thread.  Lovely to have you join us & I really hope that the clinic manage to arrange for your egg donor to assist you again.  I feel much like yourself - that I am truly blessed to have my DD, but like you I'd love to give her a brother or sister to grow up with.  Anyway, lots & lots of luck for everything. 

Amanda - Hope the scan went ok today my lovely?  Hope the twinnies were behaving themselves and not wriggling about too much.

 to all our other lovely ladies.  Hope you are all ok.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Julie, the scan was wonderful. The twins were very wriggly!  Dancing around lots.  They are doing fine and the nuchal scan was done. Everything seems promising.  Thanks for asking


----------



## georgette

hi bree, welcome. I hope that the plans with the donor come to fruition. I think if we all had one baby, we would still want another, it is very human...... I have alsways wanted a big family, but have found this IVF somewhat wearing, let us see what the future holds.....

OTs. I know exactly what you mean. I think people find our grief quite odd. But the grief of not being able to hold your own baby is so visceral and deep, it is extraordinary. And I think only another infertile couple/person could truly understand, but it is great she is trying..

Kiwi - how great to hear from you!!! Silly ovary - tell it to behave. Glad the babs are wll though,.

Julie - I hope your dream for second comes true.

Dibs - hope you are well and it is just nausea keeping you away. Hope it means strong babies but that you are not too incapacitated. 

Me? I feel pregnant today for the first time. And for that I am truly grateful. 


take care all

Gxx


----------



## kittensdtm

Hello ladies,

It's been quiet on here for the past few days. Where are you all? I just wanted to say hi to everyone and hope that you are all doing well.

Rose- honey how are you? I have been thinking about you a lot and   for you. I know God has something special in mind for you even though it seems so dark right now. Jeremiah 29:11 is a verse that I come back to time and time again and I really feel that it is for you right now. "For I know the plans I have for you", declares the Lord, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future". Hold onto that promise.

Dibs and Julie - hope you're both feeling better.
Thank you Ots and Julie (and everyone else) for the helpful words. I did mail my friend and explain to her that I am going through a really difficult time right now (not telling her what it was though) and that I'm not the best person to be around just now so couldn't meet up. I said I'd be praying for her and hoped she would for me too. To my dismay she has not replied and I can only think that I have offended her. Now I really want to explain the reason to her but DH doesn't want me telling anyone  .

Everyone I have missed - I have a really bad memory when it comes to names, so few personals, but I am remembering all your stories and thinking about you all. Hope treatment is going well for those who are going through that right now. 

Look forward to hearing your news ladies. Many   to you all for now.

Kittens xox


----------



## georgette

kittens - if your husband doesn't want people to know, then so be it. your friend will contact you soon I am sure

Very tired here

Hope all others are healing/growing/recovering well

g
xx


----------



## Ots

Kittens, May be yours friend is trying to take it in and doesn't quite know what to say, just give her time.

Hi Bree, It's lovely getting the support of all these wonderful women. Having just joined them I can already testify to it! 

We're well on the way with our treatment; egg collection from donor on Wed, when DH goes to clinic to his thing and then  Tx on Sat or Mon. I do so want to be pregnant for Christmas!

,  for everyone what ever stage you're at and place you are.

Ots x x x


----------



## Bree

Wow OTS it sounds like everything is going full steam ahead! Are you at a clinic in GB or are you going abroad? Have you had a lot of treatment previously? 
Thanks to everyone for being so welcoming.
love from Bree xx


----------



## Ots

Hi Bree

I'm at CRM in London. I've had two failed IUI's, and a fibroid  and Bartolin cyst removed (not sure about the spelling) in the last 5 years.
I'm now 46 (married at 41) and my periods stopped a year ago. So here I find myself  guided on this DE journey.
How about you?

Ots x x


----------



## Bree

OTS, I am same age as you. I had a lot of m/c's and was diagnosed with old eggs!! So have had DE treatment at IM in Barcelona. I think having donor eggs is SO amazing. That God has given us this technology and that there are ladies kind enough to donate. the whole thing is a wonderful blessing. Heres hoping this works for you  
love from Bree xx


----------



## Ots

Rose

Thanks you so much for your prayers and good wishes. They are much appreciated.

The consultation sounded sounded encouraging. I think if I were you, I would try and wait til March,  and in the mean time take really good care of yourself, building up your emotional, physical and spiritual strength. I also think that it might be a good idea to make a break in your work schedule so that you can take some time off around the tx and not have any big projects to deal with at the time. I can only say this because in the past I have felt that I had to plan fertility around work and this time I have tried to organise it the other way round, so work around fertility. I have one big project the weekend after my tx but have everything in place now and am tying loose ends this week, so that there will be as little stress as possible on the day and I and my little embryos  will enjoy ourselves. The week of the tx, DH and I are going to disappear so that I'm not at work's beck and call.

I hope I don't sound 'preachy', I'm just trying to share my experience. It feels good to have looked after myself and made this DEIVF the main priority.

Lots of love

Ots  x x x


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear otis it funny had a list with all clinics in uk who do de.is ur clinic at st barts hospital?if u dont mind me askin how much do they charge for de and how long is the waitin list?berniex


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Well, its been a chattier day today .

Rose - So lovely to hear from you, and to hear that you have some plans again.  I can completely understand your worries about waiting too long before your next tx and hope you will reach the right decision for you very soon.  Maybe you hit the nail on the head saying you feel run down right now and there is the trip abroad with work in January, and you've answered your own question  .  My Brother was telling me last Christmas about trying to buy Christmas cards in the US .... they apparently just have "Happy Holiday" cards so as not to offend anyone.  Hence, when he comes home at Christmas to the UK, he stocks up on cards ready for the next year.  So glad you've managed to find something good.

Georgette - So happy to hear you are feeling properly pregnant now.  It's a fab feeling isn't it .  Enjoy every minute honey.

Amanda - So glad the twinnies behaved for the scan.

Ots - It sounds so good that you have everything all worked around your tx, so you won't be overdoing it and can really look after yourself.  I wish you so much luck for this coming week.

Bree - Donor eggs certainly are such an amazing opportunity - I only wish I had any decent ones to spare .

Kittens - I do hope your friend contacts you soon, but I've been in similar situations with a friend since our ttc journey began, and I'm beginning to think that a bit of space/time is sometimes a good thing.  .

Dibs/Kiwi Rose - Hope you are both doing ok my lovelies?

Ruth - Hope you are ok honey?  Bit quiet from you recently .... maybe a bit tired after doing respite for your parents? 

Bernie - Hello .

Well, I'm still no better - in fact I nearly collapsed when I tried to do a little walk around Tesco's yesterday.  I've done my best to surround myself with positive thoughts today and eat/relax but can I ask for your prayer support ladies please.  I'm really scared at the moment, because the last time I was like this I had to use a wheelchair and was off work for over 3 months, and now I've got my DD I just don't want it to be like that again.  I very rarely ever pray for myself, so it seems wrong to ask others to pray for me, but I feel like I need the extra support at the moment.  Actually, I've just remembered what someone said to me once "pray like you've already received" .... going to give that a go.

Thanks ladies, once again I am thanking God for leading me to you all.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ots

Be lucky, CRM is an independent  clinic in North London. When I had my first consultation there was no waiting list, which is why DH and I decided the trip from the North was worth the time and investment. It costs around £6000 plus drugs etc for egg share. There's a thread in 'donor egg/sperm' that I started if it helps.

Julie,     for you.

Love and  to everyone

Ots x x


----------



## Wicklow

julie- im here but lifes been hectic, philip was poorly at weekend and I had the girls (respite) on saturday while my parents went on a helicopter flight over london (dads birthday present) so I had the 6 of them on my own on sat! I then took boys to church (20mins from church) in the snow and then got panicky about driving home in it but I got home safetly after following someone! Off to ireland on wednesday which im not looking forward to so am busy getting everything ready and stressing about it all!
So sorry you are still poorly and so badly   for you and your mobility

kittens - I hope your friend is in contact with you soon, its up to you if you tell people but i find its easier for people to understand - (i dont tell them the whole ins and outs of it just that we need ivf) Praying for you too hun xxx

ho rose, ots, dibs, george, be lucky, sasha, guitar, bree - big hugs (not enough time to write but be sure that i am praying for you all) ((((((hug))))) for all who need them and (((((((hug)))))))) for those who dont!!

Ruth


----------



## Bree

Julie, Have just been reading back through your posts and it sounds like you have had a horrible time. You must have been through the mill mentally and spiritually as well as physically. When you were like this before was there any diagnosis? Do you suffer from ME? Has anyone checked to make sure you arent really anaemic after your ectopic? I feel so awful for you. I will   that God will find a way to show you He is close and that He is going to help. .
love from Bree x


----------



## georgette

hello all

had a great scan today - wriggling baby with toes and fingers seen!! We are so blessed and finally feel we can look forward to this baby, God has been so very, very indulgent with us and we feel so lucky.

I really hope everyone is having a good day. 

(julie hope you are well)

take care all

Georgette


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Thank you so much for your support & kind words.

Georgette - Always excited to hear good news, and such a joy to hear about your scan.  Lovely that the baby was wriggling away, and that you feel more relaxed now.  Enjoy every minute honey, it's a beautiful time.  .

Bree - Thanks you so much honey.  My dx 5 years ago was something like viral encephalyomyelitis (inflammation of brain stem, blocking signals).  I had intensive physio to kind of re-train my brain to make my legs do their thing, and some meds to try and ease the symptoms a little.

Ruth - I do hope that Philip is better now and it didn't turn out to be man flu .  Hope also that your parent's really enjoyed their helicopter flight (what a fab present).  So sorry to hear it was a worrying time driving about in the snow - we've not had any this far south yet.  Oops, just read you are off to Ireland on Wed, so maybe you'll not be on here for a bit.

Ots - Hope you've had a good week honey.

 &  to all our other lovely ladies.  We are missing those that haven't posted in a while.  .

So the update.....  Went to the Doc's yesterday and I was given 2 choices; be admitted straight to Neurology or be referred as an urgent outpatient, with a view to being admitted after the appt (which was what happened 5 years ago, as my choice).  Obviously, as I'm posting today, I chose the latter again.  I've also been referred to the OT's so I can get a wheelchair etc sorted out.  This being housebound is driving me nuts!  I've been looking today at Shopmobility schemes to see if I can have a couple of hours out and about tomorrow, but they don't seem to operate locally or on a Sat  .  I'm  that the OT's can sort something today, but think maybe that's unlikely.  If I had a wheelchair, I could even get to Church, which I'd love to do, particularly as DD is desparate to get to Sunday School.

Anyway, I started waffling (no change there).  The Doc thinks it is very similar to my episode 5 years ago, hence wanting me to go back to the same Hospital.  They've tested for anaemia (negative) and glandular fever (also negative), and Doc says it's a case of testing so they can start eliminating things.

As with everything in life, I am trying to detach myself, and realise that this is happening for a reason.  Ok, it's not the best timing (my Bruv/fiancee arrive in 3 weeks to stay for Christmas etc), but we don't get to choose the timing for life's challenges do we.

Right, I've taken up enough space on the thread today.

God bless all,
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ots

Sending you love and  s Julie.

I'm having my tx sometime this weekend, as we live so far from London, where our clinic is, the practical arrangements are causing us some anxiety. We won't know until this pm whether it's going to be tomorrow, Sunday on Monday! Oh I do hope this works out for us! Trying to trust.

Love to all




Ots x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ots - Thank you so much honey.  Really hope all your practical arrangements are coming together & wish you so much luck for this tx.  

Love
Julie
XXX


----------



## Viva

Hi Ladies, 
It's been a long while since I last posted on here (and when I did before it was only briefly) but I wanted to share the story of my miracle pregnancy with some who would understand.

DH and I tried for about 4 years to concieve before finding out that I had tubal problems, we chose not to go down the IVF route but to persue adoption as a very positive choice. We were matched with our two amazing children in August of last year, they came home 1st October 2007 and we adopted them in March 2008, we love them more than we could imagine and they are totally 'our' children they look like us, have similar personality traits and we feel totally sure that it is God's plan for us to be their Mummy and Daddy. In fact I felt so certain that this was all God's plan and so happy and fulfilled that about 2 and a half months ago I spoke briefly at church about the wonderful way that God had taken us through the difficult journey of infertility and that I felt he had healed all the pain and grief I had felt, at the end I said "even though I have never been pregnant and probably never will be I feel that God has healed my infertility". Needless to say it was a HUGE shock when the next month my period didn't arrive and I found myself pregnant, expecially as we'd been using personna to try not to get pregnant, instead of to try and get pregnant as we had done in the past! So now we find ourselves 11 weeks pregnant we had a scan a couple of weeks ago which showed that all is going very well and know I am getting used to being pregnant and thinking about how I will juggle things when I am Mummy to 3. It just goes to show that as our GP said 'God moves in mysterious ways' and he certainly likes to keep us on our toes!

Hopefully I won't be the only one sharing a miracle story over the next few weeks. 

Love 
Viva
X


----------



## georgette

julie - sweetie, hope you heal soon, be strong and brave and we will pray for you
OTs = good luck good luck
Viva - how lovely things are going well with your two children and congratulations and heart felt hugs on the pregnnacy. I know you will cope with three and what a wonderful family you will be. I bet the older children love having a new baby


Georgette
xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear rose think u will hav 2 weigh up stats.hav clinic given u them.i was told rates r quite a lot lower after 40 and i would hav tgt the risk of triplets quite low after 40.but again u hav 2 check?sure u hav a good support system in place as ur on ur own.good luck berniex


----------



## georgette

Just wanted to give thanks and praise - My BF has been delivered of a baby boy at midday today! Could not be happier that all are well and safe

G


----------



## Bree

OTS, How are you doing? have you had your ET? Did the travel arrangements work out OK?

Georgette, Congrats on your pregnancy. How wonderful.

Viva, Thats an amazing story! God is full of surprises!

Julie, How are you feeling? Are your brother and his the partner the type who will be helpful or will you be rushing about doing all the cooking etc?

Rose, Its hard to weigh up all the pros and cons and come to the right decision as it all feels so momentous and you dont want to make a mistake.Take your time and the answer will come to you.

Thanks to those who prayed for me as those prayers have been answered!!!! My donor has been contacted and has agreed to give it another go . Only down side is that because of her comittments etc she needs to crack on with it straight away (gulp) and I have been left feeling weak from the last go and seem to have some mystery bug. There are other family things stressing me too. So not the ideal timing. So if you could pray that I would pick up a bit of strength I would be really grateful. I have great confidence in your   as those last ones were answered so promptly!!!!! 

Quick hello to everyone else   Love from Bree xx


----------



## Ots

Hi everyone, thank you form your good wishes and thanks Viva for sharing your wonderful, heart warming story. Wow!

Well- we headed down to London by car on Friday evening, got to bed about 3 am. The embryologist rang at 8.30 to say that there were two clear winners out of our 8 embryos and that they would like to tx them that morning, so I now have two 3 day embryos on board. We had a lovely rest in a friends flat over the weekend and are now back at home surrounded by snow! Sad thing is that there are no frosties. Now I'm trying to be positive. Would love to hear stories of how you all manage it. I am saying my prayers, asking the Lord to continue to breath life into my dear little beanies and trying to take it easy.

Love to all

Ots x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Ots - So lovely to hear that all the plans worked out ok, and you now have 2 little embies on board.  I do  they are snuggling in nice and warm with you.  Do hope you can take it easy honey.  .

Bree -  .  Well my Bruv is usually the "wait on me" type but as he's bringing his fiancee back and we've not met her before, I'm hoping he'll be on his best behaviour and be helpful .  He is, after all, a man though  so I don't expect too much.  Sooooo excited to hear that the prayers were answered and your donor is going to help you out again.  Bit scary that you are having to go again so quickly, but maybe that is what is meant to be.  I do hope that focusing on this next tx may help with some of the other stresses you mentioned honey.  .

Georgette - Fantastic news honey.

Rose - Wondering how you are honey, and if you've made a decision yet.  Hard to know what to do for the best, but I agree I'd struggle to cope with triplets too.  

Viva - That is fantastic news honey.  So lovely to have such joyous news.

Dibs - Hope you are ok honey?  Haven't heard from you in a while, so hope you are just resting up. 

Been to the Docs with Rebecca and he confirmed she has tonsilitis.  She seems ok today so back to school tomorrow methinks.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Just popping in to say   
x


----------



## Be Lucky

When in Dec is your other op?

Good Luck with it

Berniex


----------



## Wicklow

Really cant look back on all the old posts but hoping all are ok in their various journeys - 

Julie - hope lo is better after the tonsilitus x 

ots - hope you are taking it easy when is test day?

bree - fantastic news on thedonor - amazing to think you have another chance - wish you love and luck and indeed prayers!

dibley (((((hug))))) thinking of you, hope all ok, havent been on line in a month?xxx

viva - lovely to hear miracles!

george, be lucky, rose, sasha and anyone i have missed - i apologise!
Things manic here with parties (all of us at various times), pre-school concerts, visits to school and general christmas. Saw our financial advisor yesturday and found id been paying for a policy twice over for the last 14 months £550 thrown away - i felt so stupid as i am usually so tight with things like that!
Busy day ahead, friends and shopping for santa grotto presents for preschool!!

Love to you all

Ruth and her busy little imps....i mean elves!


----------



## Ots

Hi Ruth

Lovely to hear from you. It's been quiet on here, hasn't it?

Test day is Saturday. I don't know what to think- I have sore boobs, (drug combo?) and that sort of heavy, back achey feeling, but I'm trying not to analyse too much as I know there are no symptoms really at this stage, are there? Most women don't know they're pregnant until they miss a period, do they?

Love to you and your little imps!

I'm really sorry but I can't concentrate long enough to do personals, but send love to everyone .

Ots x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Guess it's going to get quieter as we get closer to Christmas .... busy times for everyone. 

Much the same here .... I'm still poorly, but a little better.  Using a stick more to get around, and using the wheelchair just for longer trips out.  Had more physio this week and my Neurology appt is next Fri.  DD is still fighting her tonsilitis, and got another bug on top of it ..... high temperature and a stinking cold.  She was well enough to get to her Nativity this am, which was just beautiful.  I've got to get busy sewing again as she's being an angel at the Church nativity.

I do hope you are all keeping clear of the bugs that are doing the rounds - so many friends have been really ill with all manner of things recently.

Ots - Oh, I will be  for you for Sat hun.

Ruth - Hope your 2 are keeping well and germ-free.  Hope today wasn't too frantic & you are finding some time for yourself amongst all the busy-ness.

Bree/Georgette/Bernie/Viva/Dibs/Sasha - Hope you are all well, despite being quiet.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ots

Julie

I hope you're appointment is helpful on Friday. Thank you so much for your prayers.

Ots  x x x


----------



## Wicklow

ots - sounds all good stuff to me - you analise everything and to be honest I didnt feel very different either cycle but knew both times it had worked - think its an inner feeling!

Julie - ((((((hug))))))) so sorry you are still feeling no better, must be hardfor you my prayers are there for you. Glad rebecca got to be in her nativity and hope she too feels better soon.

Hi everyone else

We are out tonight so boys are staying over night at my parents - lovely!!

Ruth


----------



## Ots

Hi Wicklow

Thank you for the encouraging comments.  I swing between thinking it's worked and thinking it hasn't! Oh, it would be wonderful if it has. I'll know on Saturday - I better get a HPT! Any recommendations of brand anyone. I have got one of those very basic Asda 3 for £1.99 ones left, but think this deserves something a bit fancier!

Love to everyone.

Ots x x x x


----------



## Wicklow

ots - i just had cheapy ones but i never used them until i got my bfp - i was good and had blood test to tell me if i was pregnant but used many after just to prove esp when i bled for 6 weeks - a bit of reasurance! You can get some well fancy ones but all you want is the right answer! donrt test too early either!!! 

ruth


----------



## Ots

I'm being a good girl and doing a HPT on Saturday as the clinic advised. My doctors practice don't do the blood test and the clinic is too far away to justify the day trip and £120 train fare for DH and me. Feeling really down today as I don't feel anything- apart from the sore boobs, I  feel alarmingly normal!

Lots of love

Ots x x


----------



## Bree

OTS, just wanted to say good luck with your test. Just hang on in there a little bit longer. Best home test is First Response. Believe me I have tried them all!! Try not to go crazy before saturday  .Bree xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ots - One more sleep honey.   so hard for you. XXX


----------



## Be Lucky

Just in bed after my works xmas do.hav been ill kinda flu symptoms and thrush.never had thrush b4-itching drove me mad!could it b linked 2 the 3 ivfs in 1st half of this year?got capsule from wonderful lady nurse practioner.what relief!and we ended up not losin Â£90 4 the do.sorry 4 me post.just meant 2 wish otis good luck 4 2day now berniex


----------



## Wicklow

ots -    big hugs!!

ive been poorly - flu symptoms, rested a bit yest as at mum and dads which was a blessing - could do with being in bed today but philip out setting up for our 'imagine christmas' thing tomorrow afternnoon at church! They have to put it on 3 times tomorrow afternoon/evening due to so many people going so that means about 600 seeing it! They have a creche for the 3 oclock one so thats great with thomas.

Putting tree up later - yay!

Ruth


----------



## Be Lucky

Sorry for puttin bout my symptoms of thrush on here.not very appropriate for christian thread!sorry it was l8e last nite after my work xmas do-caribean nite at kensington hotel.ok but very expensiue.2bh the best bit was santa wavin 2 us os church in putney!mayb sumthing like at ur church was goin on.hope u ok otis.hav a good day all berniex


----------



## georgette

hello, not been on for a while - work has been somewhat busy to say the least, and I made myself ill. But, I have pulled my horns in and am taking it easy. MS is settling now which is nice and I can feel a teeny teeny bump very low down. First NHS scan on tuesday which I PRAY goes well.

Ots - good luck today - all the best and I hope it goes well.

Julie - good to hear you are improving, even little steps forward are encouraging

Hi Dibs - hope you are okay.

Wiklow - hope the nativity scene went well at church

Rose - good luck with thte new year choices

G
xxx


----------



## Ots

Hello all

I hardly dare say this but it was a   HPT this morning! Can't believe it! Please pray that my precious cargo stays with me.

Love to everyone .

Ots x x x x x


----------



## Wicklow

yay yay yay ots - what a fab christmas present!


----------



## Ots

Hi Wicklow

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!

Lots of love

Ots XXXXX


----------



## georgette

Ots - I guess that is all the pressies you need for christmas. Congratulations!!!!! Brilliant news

xx
g


----------



## Bree

OTS I am thrilled for you!!       Bree xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Congratulations otis!went 2 christening of a little 1 yr old boy and his 3yr old sister.was doing ok till found that they havin another baby in april.it funny their father was a carer for his parents till they died bout 5 yrs ago.has made up for lost time!he is bout Â 55 and said he had 2 go on a heart monitor caus his pulse was racin!not surprised with the prospect of 3 kids in 3 years.his partner is only bout 30.just wanted 2 weep with unfairness of it.we wed in catholic church and no children and they no signs of marriage but havin kids like mad.sorry.just had 2 get that out.thought that i would burst.lovely kids and i dont want 3 under 3.just 1 berniex


----------



## Be Lucky

Thanx rose.berniex


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ots - Oh, honey, CONGRATULATIONS .... I am SOOOOO pleased for you.  Fantastic news.  

Will try to get back later to catch up on personals .... struggling a bit today ... caught DD's germs on top of everything else going on.

Love & hugs to everyone.
Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi everyone! A quick hello! We recently moved house and are finally settled  Am loving having a back garden ! Something I have not had since moving to the UK - so, looking forward to warmer months now 

All is well here. I am 16 wks tomorrow and coping fine. I am however; not enjoying the waiting time between the 12 week scan and the 20 week scan. I am anxious to see the twins and make sure all is well. Morning sickness has passed and I have gained 11 inches on my waist! Whoa mama!   Overall, feeling fine but looking forward to christmas break and no more students for a couple of weeks 

I hope you are all well and I think of you often. 

Amanda xx


----------



## georgette

Bernie - Sweetheart,   it does feel very unfair doesn't it. I pray very hard you get your special baby soon. 

Angel guitar - good luck for next scan, but I am guessing 11 inches is a good sign!

Our first scan went really well today, we were very pleased, though bubs still a little small so we are also booke din for a growth scan at 28 weeks, but an extra scan is always reassuring. 

Would love a few generic prayers for my gorgeous husband - having some irritating difficulties at work and he is the dearest man who does not deserve it! He deserves everything to be sunshine and roses.

G
xx


----------



## berry55

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if i could join you all?

We have recently just finished our 1st ICSI which ended in a BFN  

What are the Catholic views on this? DH and i are extremely worried that we r doing the wrong thing by continuing with our tx.

Berryxxx


----------



## georgette

hi berry
very sorry to hear of your BFN.
there is a page on catholic views on the other board. It seems the catholic church is against embryo donation to other couples and against embryo destruction. Their views on IVF seem a little more clouded and I would want further clarification on whtat the papal bill actually says. 

I am not catholic, I a m Anglican and pregnant via IVF. I feel God has been with me every step and encouraging me at every turn. And i feel he has bleesed me beyond all measure. But you must pray and decide how the two of you actually feel about all this. I hope it works out for you both. What you must not have, is guilt or regret.

Take care

Georgette


----------



## Bree

Dear Berry, Welcome. I am new here too. I agree with Georgette. The best thing to do is pray for guidance. But one thing I would say if that if you have frozen embryos then those potential little lives already exsist and you must go back for them as the Catholic church are against frozen embryos being destroyed so I would guess theres no choice but to go ahead with your FET. 
  I too am Cof E and like Georgette have felt guided and blessed by God. I have a lovely little boy by donor egg IVF. He would not exsist if was not in Gods will for him to be here. We were ready to give up and accept that maybe God didnt mean us to have kids when hey presto it all suddenly worked!!! Personally I believe God has given us this technology for good reasons and you must wegh up that as well as considering the teaching of a particular church. Hope I havent overstepped the mark here or offended anyone. Certainly not my intention.
love from Bree x


----------



## Ots

Very upset today ladies. Did a HPT before seeing counsellor and GP this week only to find it was negative, so did another one, negative too, just devastated.

Ots x


----------



## kittensdtm

Ots, I'm so sorry to hear that honey . Rotten thing to happen esp this week. I hope you can get through it. Lots of     to you. I'll be   that God will give you strength and that you'll just feel Him near to you.

Take care and lots of love,

Kittens xox


----------



## Ots

Thank you both. At this stage don't really know how I'm going to get through this.

Ots x x


----------



## Wicklow

OTS - BIG HUGS HUN XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ots - Oh honey, I'm so terribly, terribly sorry.  Words don't help at all really, but please know that I understand & feel your sadness my lovely.  I think all you can do is take each hour as it comes, and go with what comes naturally.  If you feel like crying .... do, if you want a cuppa then make one & if you want to scream I'd grab a pillow & let it out.  Please do be kind to yourself though hun.  Massive, massive . XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Ots I feel for you so much. It is heartbreaking and especially around this time of year which is so family orientated. I hope that you will feel God's comfort in midst of the grief.

Julie, how are you doing health wise?

Ruth, hope your boys are well & enjoying the run up to Christmas.

GuitarAngel, glad the move went well. Thanks for the lovely card. I have lost your new address so aplogies that I haven't been able to send you one back. Glad to hear all is well with the babies. Will be in touch in the new year.

Hi to Kittens, Bree, Georgette, Berry, Bernie, Rose & anyone else I've missed.

Sorry I haven't been around much. There has been a lot of stuff going on with me and I just need some time to get my head around it & to ask for God's guidance. My parents basically don't want want me to carry on having tx after the m/c and my job situation isn't great, so not earning as much as I was before. A lot of friends have suggested that I wait with tx until I get remarried (there is no one on the horizon & I can't even get to home group as I haven't got anyone to look after Bella, so it really would be a miracle for that one to happen!). Despite all of this I still feel unable to give up on the desire of having a second child but my main concern is that this deep longing doesn't take over my life and become a god in itself. With regards to the money issue, we wouldn't be destitute but we would have to live on the basics until I find a better paid job (not the easiest in this climate).

I would really appreciate your prayers and if God gives you any insight (even if it is not what I want to hear) I would appreciate if you share this with me.

Sorry for the out pouring. I originally wanted to post to say I hope everyone has a blessed Christmas & New Year.

love,

Sasha xxx

​


----------



## coully69

Hello ladies hope you don't mind me dropping in.

OTS very sorry to hear your news. xxxxxx


----------



## Bree

OTS, so sorry. Was it the exact same HPT as you used before? Have you spoken to your fertlity consultant? What do they say, could this have been a chem preg?? I will pray that God will give you the strength to get through this   . Just hang on in there until you can get some answers as to whats happened and come up with a new plan of what to do next.  . love from Bree xx


----------



## Wicklow

sasha - i have pmd you hunxxx


HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE - love you all loads xxx


----------



## Ots

Hi everyone,

Chemical pregnancy confirmed. We are devastated, but it was lovely to be pregnant, even for a few days. I hope there is a way for us to try again. If you have a minute, please pray for us that God will provide the funds some how. 

Sasha, praying that you will be guided.

Love to everyone  and thank you so much for your support, I can't tell you how much it means.

Have a HAPPY CHRISTMAS

Rose-  send us some sunshine, please!!

Ots x x x


----------



## coully69

Said a prayer for you Ots. Hope Christmas is O.k for you. I test on Boxing Day so I'm just managing to hang on. Going to mass tonight so hopefully God will be listening.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

oooh Ots. Big hugs to you darling.


----------



## Ots

Thank you so much, GA and Coully69. This can all feel very lonely, especially  at this time of year and as I said before your support is invaluable. GA Hope the next two weeks wiz to your next scan and Coully, prayers for a positive result on Friday. Lots of love, Ots x x x


----------



## kittensdtm

Hello to all the wonderful ladies on here. Just dropping a line to say Merry Christmas to you all. I hope it is a fab day tomorrow esp for all those whose 1st Christmas it is with little ones. And to those who are still waiting on God to make your dreams come true-including myself, I hope it can be a beautiful day that fills you with hope for the future. After all, that's why our saviour came 

Ots- you and DH are in my thoughts and   at this time. It is small consolation but at very least you know something positive happened even if it was only for a few days. It should give you a better chance next time - or so I understand. Much love and   to you both.

Coully-  I'm  for positive result for boxing day (what a fabby present that would be) and hope you can relax until then. 

Sasha- thinking of you honey and saying a prayer that you will know God's guidance over the situation. I'm don't know what to advise you but I am sure you will get an answer soon.

Rose- have a happy holiday and enjoy that sunshine you lucky girl  

Wicklow, Julie, Bree, Berry, GuitarAngel, Georgette, BeLucky....love to you all and be especially good to yourselves over the next few days. We're having a big family Christmas at my sister's place, with little nieces and nephew. It's kinda hard at this time of year but I actually think things are beginning to get a little easier. Hopefully there'll be no crying (from me) tomorrow!! Lol 

Kittens xox


----------



## Be Lucky

Kittens hope ther was no tears before bedtime 2day!we went 2 mass 2day.comfortin but didnt change my mind bout de even though the catholic church dont agree with it.luv 2 alll berniex


----------



## Be Lucky

Sasha hope i manage 2 post this as havin problem postin on internet on my mobile.sasha in the end it ur decision 2 have another child.ur parents and friends can give their opinion.mayb our families mite hav opinions on de treatment but they havent experienced the pain of infertility berniex


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Bernie & Kittens. I will continue to seek God on this one.

Ots, my love, thinking & praying for you.

Coully, I hope you get a fantastic belated Christmas present today.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## georgette

sasha - you are in my prayers, such a difficult decision time for you.

OTs - I am deeply deeply sorry this had to happen to you. God bless my dear

Coully - hope boxing day was a good one...

Take care all


Georgette
xxxx


----------



## Be Lucky

Coully

Came on hoping to see a positive result for you.

Whatever it is we are here for you.

Berniex


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just a flying visit.  My brother & his fiancee leave early tomorrow am, and I'm back to work tomorrow (finally).  Will be back on soon to catch up with personals.

My love to you all & special prayers for Ots & Sasha.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ots

Thank you Julie and thinking about you with your appointment coming up next week.


Ots x x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Sasha, great to see you on the boards and happy you received the christmas card. Absolutely no worries about returning the favor. I know you have a lot on your plate. Sending you lots of prayers friend.

Julie, good luck on your upcoming appointment. 

Hi Bernie, hope you had a lovely christmas! Your Reprofit appointment is soon! It will fly by! Are you staying in one of the apartments? We stayed in Jana's apt and loved it. 

Georgette, how is the bump coming along?  

Ots, how are you honey? Thinking of you. xx

Better close for now. I hope the rest of you lovely ladies have a fabulous new year celebration! I am breaking my 15 year strike on eating beef and having a lovely steak dinner new years eve. These pregnancy cravings are crazy! 

amanda xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Thanx amanda.i should hav updated my profile.decided 2 go with care in northampton.even though will b longer wait 'personal decision so child will b able 2 trace genetic mum.when ru due?sorry cant c ur profile.berniex


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi Bernie, 

So sorry, I didn't realise you weren't going to Reprofit. Best wishes on your journey to motherhood at Northampton  

I am due the end of May  

amanda x


----------



## Wicklow

wanted o wish you a HAPPY NEW YEAR. Were meant to be out tonight but both feeling rotten.......again - seem to get over being ill and then starts again!

Will post when feeling brighter

Ruth


----------



## georgette

hello all and happy new year with lots of blessings to you all

Georgette
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to wish everyone...



Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bit late ...... but ......



Let's hope its a fabulous year for us all.
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wicklow

HAPPY NEW YEAR one and all xxxx  its a good one for you all xx


----------



## Bree

Hello lovely ladies! hope 2009 brings health and happiness to you all.

I have just come back from Barcelona with 2 embryos on board thanks to my kind donor. There were 3 to freeze as well. So I am now looking at a 2ww aargh! I am not good with these, but then who is? Prayers for my sanity would be appreciated!!

love from Bree xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Bree.good luck.when u post i think of bree in desparate housewives!in real life the actress who plays her had twins-her 1st children at 46-assume they wer de babies. hav had a few wobbles bout havin de over break.didu ever hav them bree?havin spent so much on oe ivf.i hav 2 wait 4 my chance 2 come up with care at northampton.that mite b up 2 9 mths wait.want 2 hav treatment in uk 4 child 2 b able 2 trace genetic roots.when u test bree?bx


----------



## Ots

Hi Bree, Sending love and prayers for a  resounding BFP for you. Hope the 2ww isn't too arduous. 

Be Lucky, I hope a match comes up soon for you. Part of our reason for deciding to stay in UK for treatment was so that our child can trace it's biological mum. (Totally respect those who choose to go abroad, though).

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all and may our dreams to become mummy's come closer in 2009.

Ots x x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

oh dear Bree.  Hang in there on your 2ww. The agony is too well known around here. I hope it goes quickly and all the BFP symptoms arrive soon  Thinking of you!
Amanda x


----------



## Be Lucky

Yes.ots totally respect ppl who go abroad.wher did u hav ur treatment and how long was ur wait?bree-countdown begins-good luck.went 2 ephihany mass 2day.our parishpriest leavin after 10yrs.leauin do next sunday.he nice man.goin 2 stockwell.se london so not 2 far from wimbledon.hav a good week bx


----------



## Ots

Hi Rose,

So wonderful that your holiday was so special. Hope you come home refreshed and ready to think about the next step.

Be Lucky

My clinic is CRM London and the waiting list is very short. I was matched initially within a couple of weeks, though I think it's a little longer now. I have every confidence in the them. They were much more thorough than the first clinic I consulted.

Love

Ots x x


----------



## Be Lucky

They r quite expensive though arent they?we spent oves 20k on oe ivf that didnt work so had 2 look further afield.happy with care northants but just the wait.wher do they get the donors from so quickly ots.sorry mayb this should b a pm.hi rose.u refreshed and relaxed from ur break?berniex


----------



## Ots

Hi Be Lucky

Trying to work out how to do PMs. They do lots of work advertising for donors and you pay £450 towards the £700 they spend. All donors live in England. We  have a CRM thread in the donor egg section. I think you can only trust yourself about which clinic you feel comfortable and right about.

Ots x x


----------



## Bree

Just to thank you all for your kind words of support. I am not too bad on the first week but better brace yourselves for some desperate and barmy posts from me during the second week!!  

Bernie, I understand why you would want a known donor. I have gathered as much info as I can about my donor to tell my little boy , Ben, and number two baby if I am lucky enough to have him or her! I kind of like it being annoymous though as if she marrys and has kids (which is likely) I dont want him to start getting confused about whether these kids are his half brothers and sisters, not to mention wondering about a whole new set of half aunts ,uncles, grandparents etc etc. To be honest I think that might complicate his life rather than clarify things. But that is just a personal opinion of course! I think the general thinking is that its better to know. I just hope that we will bring him up with a strong sense of worth and of his indivduality so he wont have an identity crises.
The doctor keeps saying to me "we chose her because she is just like you!" So thats what I will tell him.

Rose your holiday sounds fab! Just shows its worth being brave and taking a chance sometimes.

Julie, how are you feeling now?

OTS, sounds like you are planning for the next go which is great. 

love to everyone Bree xx


----------



## Ots

Hi Bree,

My worst time was the night before the HPT. I couldn't sleep and waited as long as possible to wake my DH up to do the test. Gosh it was hard, but the BFP was wonderful, even if it did turn to a BFN later on. The money has been provided for me to have another go. We will have a follow up soon and I'm sure that will help, but I don't think I'll be ready to have another go until the summer. I still feel too hopeless, as if it will never work now. Reading the stories of you ladies who have achieved your dreams really does help, though. I want to feel positive again and for this pain to have subsided so that I can be positive through the 2ww. How did you get to that point again, Bree?

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies.

Ots x x x


----------



## Bree

Dear OTS, The answer is I dont get over the BFN'S!! I just doggedly plough on through the next go, and boy do I moan about it! I wander about muttering about how this is a big waste of time and a huge waste of money and its never going to work , blah blah  
I dont know how my DH survives it! You can imagine my shock when it did actually work in Feb 2007 and I had my lovely boy in oct 07. 
I think this time is hard because I had that chem preg back in Oct with the frosties. I found that harder than a straight BFN because hopes were raised then dashed. But I dont need to tell you how awful that is! I have been rushed into this go because I wanted the same donor. She agreed but had to go ahead straight away because of her comittments etc. So I had no choice but to jump straight back in. I dont really feel physically or mentally ready for this. 
I feel guilty about my bad grace because I know I am privelidged to have another go.Also I know how lucky I am to have Ben so I have no cause to complain really.
I notice you had 2 failed IUI's and you must have had some mechanism to get over those and try again. What helped you then?

Love from Bree xx


----------



## Ots

Thanks Bree, It's good to hear how you cope. I think it was different with the IUIs as I was still having periods then and I thought I had one more free go on the NHS, so although I was very sad each time it failed, I thought I would be able to have another go. My final IUI  was cancelled through a change in local NHS policy and we were devastated. I hadn't realise how much hope I'd put into that last go. Then very suddenly came the cessation of my periods. Somehow this feels more shocking than the failed IUI's. The amount of money it all costs makes me very uncomfortable, but I so deeply long for my baby. I think the chemical pregnancy, like you say, has hurt because hope was there and it was real, and then gone in a moment, in the lack of a little blue line. I haven't been able to to really approach God yet, so when I can really speak to Him I think that will help.

It's wonderful that your donor has agreed to give you more eggs. Here's praying for a little brother or sister for your little boy.

Feel as if I'm really pouring my heart out here, hope it's ok. I know there are so many who have been through much more than me.

Love Ots


----------



## Bree

Dear Ots, If we cant pour our hearts out here then where can we? Friends and relatives who havent been through this cant really understand although they may mean well. Theres only so much going over and over things that DH's can take! I think I would have gone barmy long ago without FF!   
  On the subject of coping after unsuccessful attempts, I think most people go through a short period of grieving, then they seem to mentally cut themselves loose from the go that didnt work and throw themselves full on into the next go. I notice a lot of people feel more positive if they can make a list of things to do different for the next go to improve thier chances (for example many follow the Zita West method with dietary changes etc. Some boost thier DH up on supplements to improve his next sample of swimmers. Some ask thier consultants about taking aspirin etc.)
The money is an issue isnt it. We have spent all our savings and cashed in policies, remortgaged the house, gone without holidays and not replaced aging cars!DH is doing 2 jobs poor soul! I dont know if we would have gone to those measures to donate to charity?? But the thought that we WOULDNT have done that for charity makes me feel bad. We could have funded a project for aids orphans in Africa for the kind of money we have spent. It has made me resolve to do more for charity in the future though. So that is something positive.
  Good luck with your "why why why" session with God! (No BFN is complete without one   ) Mine was pretty tearful and lasted several soul searching days. But I did come out of it with a sense of peace and knowing that He is trying to help me not harm me.
Well now I feel like I have poured my heart out too, which calls for a nice cup of tea!
love from Bree xx


----------



## georgette

hi all

that has been a very humbling set of posts recently - I wish all of the very very best for the coming year. 

As a tiny aside -  has anyone heard from Dibs - is she okay.I can only imagine that MS has been terrible and I hope she is okay

Hello to everyone else!

Georgette


----------



## Ots

Hi again Bree

Your right about the money - it makes me feel sick just thinking about it! Then I think, I could have adopted a baby from abroad for the money we've spent, but I so long for my own baby. We have our follow up tomorrow and then I am thinking about supplements and seeing a nutritionist for my husband. I have spent a small fortune consulting a nutritionist for my horrible menopause signs and symptoms, which has helped enormously and I feel in good shape physically. My husband is healthy, but maybe a boost in vits and minerals would help.

Georgette
I'm just delighted that it all happened first time for you; who would wish this on anybody else? Take care of your self and your little ones.
I was thinking about Dibley too. Any news?

Ots x x


----------



## Sasha B

Bree, will continue to pray for you during this 2ww. It seems to get harder every time and its like all the emotions from previous unsuccessful cycles or m/c's can creep up on you. I will pray that God will give you strength & peace in the next few days.

Ots, how are you hun?  Praying for you too.

I last heard from Dibs in December. She is fine & they were just moving house. I imagine this has been a very tiring time for her and I know she would really appreciate your on-going prayers.

I am still no closer to making a decision on the tx side of things although I feel that it is not God but man that seems to be shutting the door. I need to find time to get on my face before him but its easier said than done at the moment.  I'll keep you posted.

Love to Rose, Julie, Ruth, Georgette, Bernie and to the lovely Guitarangel.

Sasha xxx


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi everyone,

Not got much to say really but been keeping up with the lovely posts on here. Just wanted to say we got our first app date yesterday  . It feels like such a long wait and I really thought we were back of the queue but not long to go until 10th Feb now 

Bree-  for you during 2ww, hope it's not driving you too crazy. Hopefully it'll be a great start to 2009 for you!

Sasha- Hoping that you get the guidance you need right now. It's not easy. Sometimes people, even with the best intentions, can put a damper on things making us really wonder if that's what God is telling us or not. I wish He could just give us a clear cut sign when we really need it but maybe He does and we just don't see it? You're right though, you really need to get that time set aside to pray about it in depth. I think, in time, it will become very obvious if God doesn't want you to pursue further tx but you have to keep pushing doors to see whether they are willing to open.

Ots and everyone else- in my thoughts. Keep us updated and let us know if there's anything you need   for.

Lots of love,

Kittens xox


----------



## Bree

Just want to thank OTs, Sasha and kittensdtm for the prayers. I think they are working as I feel much calmer this time than I did back in October.

Good luck with your appointment Kittens.

Sasha, You have been through a traumatic experience. Do you think thats why there could be a delay in things moving forward, because God wants you to rest and heal Its hard to make decisions and to know what God wants if you are still hurting.  
Can you give yourself a month or two of trying NOT to make any big decisions as God may suddenly make everything clear when you are least expecting it. 

love from Bree xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear ladies.just had an update from de waitin list at care northampton.will prob b l8e summer.please pray 4 us as it a scarey time.hav 2 prob change over a medication regime i hav bn on it for many yrs but dr said it could affect the fetus in l8e stage pregnancy so have bn advised 2 change 2 sumthin safer.but mite b a difficult changeover.luv 2 all berniex


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Firstly a big apology because I've not got time to do personals tonight.  Wanted to pop in and say hello quickly though.

I'll pop back soon, but wanted to say hi and that you are all in my thoughts & prayers, even if I'm not around here so much.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

How did your appointment go today Julie ?


----------



## Wicklow

no personals either from me. We had a phonecall this morning saying my husbands nanna had died so its all been quite sad, my husband has had to go to work and alfie has seen us all upset this morning so hoping it wont unsettle him. The funeral will happen very quickly as itll happen in ireland and so the likely hood is it will be tues/weds nxt week so not long for us to get organised. i have decided not to go as alfie has just started school and i feel he needs the stability of me here and being as normal as possible, we also cant afford for the 2 of us to go either.

please pray for us

love to you all
Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Grrrr I just typed a long post & lost it.  

Ruth -  for you all my lovely.  It's a sad time I know, but I really think you are making the right decision to stay and keep things stable for the boys.  

Carole - Lovely to hear from you honey.  We haven't heard much from you recently.  Hope you and family are well?

Bops/Nofi/Sasha/Dibs/Rose/Amanda/Bree/Ots  - Love to you all.

Well, my consultants appt was actually really positive.  We went in there feeling quite certain about not having any more tx, and the consultant was advising exactly the same thing.  I think if we didn't have DD it would be very different, and we would think of using DE's, but we will still just ttc naturally.  I know I am still ovulating most months, maybe only with 1 egg, but it still means there is a chance.  I did manage to get pg last year, although of course it didn't last, but it means I could get pg again.  The consultant says that as DH is "Captain Sperm" (as I named him), there is a good a chance as most 37 year-olds.  So, I'm going to just try and trust that God is guiding me in the right direction and try to focus on family & friends and try to be less obsessive about ttc.  There will be much less worry not having to go for scans etc.  I do feel like we had to give it a go though, and last year really taught me a lot and brought DH and I closer together, so it certainly wasn't in vain.  

Anyway, that's how it all went .... now I've just got the lumbar puncture to look forward to  .

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Poor you with the lumbar puncture Julie - I don't think it is too bad. Is it similar to what they give you for an emergency c-section ? 

A lady I know had to have one just before Christmas because she had some fluid behind her eye that was affecting her vision. She is fine now though so it did the trick. 

Will be thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## georgette

wicklow - lots of thoughts for your husband
Julie - glad you found the appointment useful - good luck xx
kittens - my thoughts and prayers are with you
Be lucky - hope the change of treatment goes smoothly.

Hello to all I missed

Off for a week but wante dto say hi and God bless to you all

Georgette


----------



## Ots

Hello everyone

Just calling in to say hello and thank you for all your thoughts and prayers. I am beginning to feel a bit better after the Chem pregnancy and thinking about another go in a few months time. My follow up appointment was positive. I just need to believe that it could be possible for me to become pregnant again. DH is going to see a nutritionist and I'll continue with the vits and mins, exercise and relaxation. 

Love to you Julie and Ruth. Bernie, I hope the change in treatment isn't too difficult. Bree, you must be testing soon.

Love to everyone I've missed.

May our dreams come true in 2009.

Ots x x x


----------



## Be Lucky

Ots well done for been so positive.bree good luck for testin.julie sorry to hear bout ur dhs bereavement.julie when is ur lumbar puncture?hav a good week all!berniex


----------



## Sasha B

Ruth, I am so sorry to hear about your Dh's nanna. Nothing prepares you for loosing someone you love. I know you feel bad about being emotional in front of the boys, but please don't beat yourself up. I cried in front of my Dh during my m/c and although I know she didn't like seeing me upset, I think it made hear realise that mummy feels sad sometimes too and that crying is ok. 

Ots, lovely to hear from you and good to hear that your follow up appointment went well. Its still early days so be very gentle with yourself.

Julie, I hope the lumbar puncture goes ok. Let us know when it is and we will be    for you.

Bernie, hope the medication change over is going ok. I can imagine it is not easy for you but at least you know that it will not endager any future pregnancy.

How are you Bree? When do you test?

Love to GuitarAngel, Georgette, Carole, Dibs, Kittens & anyone I have missed.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Bree

Hello ladies, thanks for keeping me in your thoughts. I am on day 11 of the 2ww and I test on friday. I am getting a bit grumpy with DH now and not sleeping well. This last bit is the hardest. To make it worse I went and forgot one of my progesterone pessaries yesterday and took it 5 hours late so I feel like I've blown it!

love from Bree xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Bree!

Don't panic!  Im sure it wont matter taking one of the pessaries 5 hours late.

Bx


----------



## Ots

Hi Bree, I echo B's thought, but if you're really worried you should contact your clinic for reassurance.

Ots x x


----------



## Wicklow

Bree - Thinking of you hun and sending you lots of love over the next 24hours xxx

Things for us didnt go as planned. Philip was really ill in the night on sunday (we had to ring an ambulance) so needless to say he was unable to fly to ireland and to his nannas funeral so hes been poorly and feels dreadful at not going to the funeral. Hes better now though so thats good. 

Ruth


----------



## carole

Ruth


----------



## Ots

Lots of love to you Ruth and Bree.

Ots x x x x


----------



## Ots

Thinking about you Bree........ and wondering...........

Ots x x x


----------



## Bree

Oh no, another    

I know I am so lucky to have my little boy and there are those who are still struggling for their first. I NEVER forget that. But it doesnt take away my own longing for a brother or sister for Ben. A BFN hurts just as much. Because its worked once its even more baffling why it wont work again!!!! I had got my hopes up, stupid me.

DH is gutted too. We are emotionally and finacially broke!   much appreciated.

Love from a sad Bree xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear bree.i think every bfn is a mini bereavement whatever the circumstances.loss of what mite hav been.luv berniex


----------



## Ots

Sending you much love at this very sad time. We understand your hurt.

Lots of love Ots x x x x


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Bree. Ots is right, it is a bereavement for the hope you hold & the child you dream of. I understand your pain and will be praying for you & Dh.

Ruth, so sorry that your Dh was so poorly and that he wasn't able to get to his nanna's funeral. You've really had a lot to deal with in these last few weeks. Praying for you too.

Sasha xxx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Bree....big hugs to you .... xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just a quick one - couldn't bear to read and run.

Bree - I am so sorry to hear your news honey.  Sasha's words seem so right.  .  

Ruth - So sorry to hear that your DH was poorly and wasn't able to make it to the funeral.  

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ots

Still thinking about you Bree and your DH and you too Ruth and your DH and family x x x Ots


----------



## Bree

Thanks for all your kind words. It means a lot. I am going to spend the next few days pulling myself together and planning for the frosties. I need to spend a few months working my socks off to try and get some money!
love from bree xx


----------



## Wicklow

bree- hun thinking of you at this time, i can only imagine what you are going through. Take time out, cry and then get out there and kick some butt!!!

Sasha - havent really asked how you are recently - think of you lots though, remembered in my prayers

Julie - how are things with u? hAS THE PAIN EASED ANYMORE?

OOPS - CAPITALS!! love to you all!!

ots, guitar lady, dibs, lucky - love to you all
Ruth


----------



## georgette

hi all

julie - hope Lumbar puncture goes well - good luck
wicklow - sorry husband was so poorly and missed the funeral  
Bree - so sorry to hear about the BFN. take care

Things are going well here thank the Good Lord, baby is very wriggly and kicking a lot. And I never forget how lucky I am. Praise God. 

G
xx


----------



## Wicklow

georgette - cor - wriggling early! Whens your 20 wk scan? are you going to find out what you are having?

Friends of ours are having their second baby ( they have a boy and are expecting a grl) and they were going to call her eleanor but decided they needed a biblical name to give something back to God and shes going to be called esther. I  thought that was lovely.

Julie -thinking of you (((((hug))))))

Ruth


----------



## georgette

wicklow - I know, crazy early! Started late 16 weeks ( I am now 18 weeks - my ticker is wrong), I thought it was not possible but MW assures me it is! 

Anyway, hello everyone else!

Georgette


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

We had a follow up scan today as the twins were too wriggly during the anomoly scan at 20 weeks. Their heart chambers and faces needed to be seen. Today they complied  BUT, turns out one of the twins that the midwife wasn't 100% sure was a boy may actually be a llittle girl! The midwife today could not find any boy bits... only three lines. Where as the other twin has a definate little boy package.

Anyone else had a surprise like this?? 

Looks like I am having one of each now!   

Amanda x


----------



## Ots

How wonderful!
Ots x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Sorry it's going to be another quick one - I always seem so busy these days, and yet DD is at school full time now, so I actually get an extra couple of hours to myself.

Amanda - Lovely to hear the scan went well & they didn't wriggle too much this time.  I was told when we had our scan with DD that it's more likely to get it wrong when the scanner thinks its a boy but it's actually a girl, rather than the other way around.  Apparently it is easy to see the 3 lines and they can appear to be more than that.  One of each would be fab wouldn't it. 

Ruth - Lovely news about your friends.

Georgette - I felt DD moving really early too.  I just loved it.

 to everyone else - hope you are all ok & hope you all have lovely weekends.

Still trying to shake off this stinking head cold, but great news is that I'm not going to be having the lumbar puncture.  I spoke with my consultant yesterday as I'd still not had an appt, and as I'm really 100% over it she's happy not to do one.  It's like a huge weight has been lifted.  Basically she believes that I just react very badly to getting a viral infection and really all I can try and do is to rest as soon as I'm poorly, eat well & look after myself.  I would admit that I rarely relax and stop doing things when I'm poorly, feeling like I'm invincible, so I need to listen to my body more.  Heaven forbid if I ever get that poorly again she's said I absolutely must be admitted to hospital for immediate tests to take place.

So, now I can just get over this cold, and then start ttc naturally.  Feeling pretty good about everything now.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Bree

Julie, thats good news. Thank goodness you are doing well (apart from the pesky cold). I know what you mean about not slowing up and acting invincible, I often think I am driving myself too hard but worry that if I dont nothing will be achieved and everything will go to rack and ruin! I am sure God wants us to rest and be healthy and spend a bit of time pondering on Him rather than running about like headless chickens. I am going to try!

Quick hello to guitar-angel (are you wondering what colour to paint the nursery now!), Ruth, Sasha, Bernie, Ots,georgette. Thanks for all your support guys.

love from Bree xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

julie, bless... I am suffering from that same head cold, I think. Just awful! And, just in time for my 30th birthday Thursday. Lovely!  Luckily, my mother is flying from America tomorrow and staying for several weeks. I could use some of her home cooking!  

Bree, hi darling! Well, we had decided early on to paint the nursery a very soft green.  My mother is an artist/interior designer and she is painting a lovely tactile mural on one of the walls for the twins to gaze at. Because I teach child care/child development to college students, I preach that pink doesn't always have to be for girls...blue for boys.... you know, no need for gender stereo types...but I secretly cannot wait to go out and buy pink items 

big hugs to you all, SashaB, Ots, Georgette, Ruth and anyone I missed!
amanda xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Just wanted to say 'Hi' to everyone. Not been on for a while.

Bree, don't know if I did actually post but I certainly meant to! Hope you're doing ok and thinking of you.
Julie, good news about you getting better and not needing that lumbar puncture! 

Hugs to all,

Kittens xox


----------



## Bree

Thanks Kittens, that means a lot. xx

Guitar-angel, Its exciting that you are preparing the nursery. Have you bought any of the gear like cots and car seats etc yet?

Rose, My heart went out to you when you said 2 family members had just announced pregnancies. Its really difficult isnt it. Before I had one I am afraid to say I put on a brave face, but God knew I wasnt really pleased for these type of announcements! After Ben I was able to be happy for people , but now I have gone right back to the gritted teeth and why cant it be me attitude! Just as I got my BFN one family member announced she was pregnant with her 3rd. Another couple who have a toddler ,same age as Ben, said they were expecting twins. 
  I know I am not in the same boat as you, as you are still trying for the first (   it will happen this time). That makes me feel even more guilty about being ungracious about pregnancy news. We have a single girlie on IM bumps and Babies who has a little girl. I am hoping this works for you. What clinic do you go to? I see you are using your own eggs, thats brill. I was too old and had too many m/cs so went for DE. (dont regret it though   )

love to all the lovely ladies on this thread, Bree xx


----------



## PinkPeacock

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted here before - mainly because I'm worried that getting involved in too many threads means I won't be able to keep track, but I felt I'd really like to post.

I've read back a couple of pages and wanted to send you all hugs and love. Seems there's been some real ups and downs.   

I am current;y on the 2WW and despite telling myself I'd keep busy, not analyse, trust in my body and God, not get obsessed and so on, I'm going slowly mad! I test next Saturday - only six more getting ups.

We moved a year ago and i really wanted to find a church. I have been a Christian since I was about 6 and a church goer since 9, but since finishing Uni I haven't found a church I liked. I was talking to my Godmother in the summer and she said I needed to find a church with strong tradition in healing. Just before Christmas I tried our local C of E church and during the notices they said that after the service Sue would be ministering healing in the lady chappel   Nice one  

The week before egg collection I had had my scan and they said I had five follies and the nurse had told me that I should expect no more than three eggs. I went up for healing after the service and prayed with Sue and then at egg collection got seven eggs. I really believe God gave me those extra eggs. I went up for healing again today and asked God to bless the embie. Its so hard but I can't beleive God would have given me this strong drive to have a baby then not provide something to satisfy it. 

I still feel like a very inexperienced Christian and would appreciate the support of those who are more experienced. I hope I get to know you all a bit more.

xxx


----------



## georgette

very quick one from me
but wanted to say hi and welcome to pink carys - good luck on six more sleeps!

Georgette


----------



## Bree

Welcome Pink! Having just done my 2nd 2ww in 3 months I know what you mean about going mad! the second week is the worst I find. I am sure God will help you ,and it does seem you have received some encouragement. But never forget He moves in mysterious ways and (although I hope you are one of the lucky ones that IVF works first time for    ) you may be at the start of a long journey during which God will have many things to say to you and hopefully, one way or another, you end up with a baby at the end. I am sure you know all this already so PLEASE forgive me if I sound like I am going over old ground!! 

love from Bree xx


----------



## georgette

hi bree - hope you are well and getting some rest and recuperation - two in three months must be exhausting    

G
xx


----------



## Bree

Goergette, thanks, its not my idea of fun and I am going to do it again in April. Aargh! That will probably be our last go ever. I was thinking about getting everyone to pray specifically for it to work, then if it doesnt I know there will be a very good reason. What do you think?

Pink, I realised I was assuming this was your first IVF as thats all that was mentioned in your data. Please put me straight if I am wrong. Also I just popped onto 2ww to see how everyone there was doing and I understand you are having a hard time at the minute. Come and chat cos I am sure one of the ladies here will have been where you are now  and know how you feel. 

love from Bree xx


----------



## PinkPeacock

Hi Bree, yes its my first IVF. I had quite a heavy bleed yesterday and had orange coloured blood. It has stopped again for a bit but I'm sure it will be back. I did a test this morning and its BFN. We're 13 days post ec so I guess it is accurate. I'll carry on with progesterone until Saturday and do another test but it seems its all over. 

Does anyone know when I can start again? I just want to climb back on the horse!

xxx


----------



## Bree

Oh Pink, I am sorry things sound bad at the moment. Its not over til its over and a few people have had shock positives by waiting those few extra days. I guess you will have to hope for the best but prepare yourself for the worst.I have tested early before and then had to drag myself to the proper test date with a very heavy heart ,its no fun   . 
  I am sure one of the ladies on here will be able to tell you how quick you can go again if its still negative on saturday. I use DE so its a bit different. Do you have any frosties?? 
  I must say, its a very good sign that you want to get straight back on the horse as I have noticed its people who feel that determination who go on to succeed. Sending you lots of   and will say a prayer that God will comfort you and help you through this difficult time  .  He does move in strange ways and it makes no sense to us sometimes.

love from Bree xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

awww pinkcarys, bless you. I hope you are able to be scheduled for a new date for your next cycle in order to give you a new focus.  Big hugs to you. 

Bree, my mom flew over from america and is here for 5 weeks  She is helping with the twin's nursery (she is an interior designer)   We have a cot with the bedding (which my mom ordered from Pottery Barn in America and brought it over with her), a lovely matching rug and a lamp from Laura Ashley. We will be painting soon and she will then paint a lovely mural.  We are lucky to be getting a few expensive items for next to nothing from friends, etc. Which is lovely.

I hope you all are doing well. Apologies for the space inbetween posts! 

Love and prayers,
amanda xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Firstly apologies I've been awol for a week.  Been really busy with work & then lots going on at home too.

Amanda - Lovely to hear about your Mum visiting & bringing lovely things with her too.  The nursery sounds fab.

Rose - Great to hear that you now have your next tx planned in and we will all be  so hard for a fantastic outcome for you.  So sorry to hear though that you've had to deal with news of another 2 pg's.  I seem to have been stronger recently, but one of the school mums arrived with her new baby the other day and I couldn't even look .... thankfully my germs gave me the excuse to keep a distance.  .

Bree - We will be more than happy to pray for you in April for your last attempt.  .

Pinkcarys - Bree's words are so right .... some people have really not expected anything good and tested early, only to get a surprise BFP.  I do so hope that today brings you good news.  .

Ruth - Hope all is ok with you honey.  .

Sasha/Ots/Kitten/Dibs - Thinking of you all.  .

I'm still trying to shake off my head cold - haven't been able to hear out of my left ear for days & only muffled sounds in my right ear.  Still, my yoga tutor says she's actually thinking it's a really good thing for me .... kind of purging my system of all the toxins that have been there.  I've started drinking some echanacea tea (has orange oil/strawberrry/rose hip & hibiscus too) which is surprisingly nice.

This is going to sound quite  but having spent the last few years hoping not to have AF visit, now I'm just wishing she would.  Think I'm on about day 39 today and I'm getting worried that the menopause really has started for me.  Just as I was feeling more relaxed and  about ttc naturally, I'm now a bit panicky about things.  Need to get a grip and kick start that positivity again.  

Anyway, love & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

hi julie - hope AF comes soon!!!!!   
Pinks - very sorry to hear about the BNF - I have also heard that you need anormal AF first then you can start again. REally Hope it works for you. It may still be positive though
Rose - good luck on next cycle - not too far off now

G
xxx


----------



## Bree

Thanks Julie, I am going to get as many folk praying for it as poss then if it doesnt work I will know its for a good reason and not through lack of prayer!

Pink, Did you re-test today? Let us know how you are doing. love from Bree xx


----------



## georgette

Hi all, hope you are all well in this cold an frosty weather. All good in the Georgette household.

Bree you have my prayers  
Pink carys, hope you are okay?
Guitar angel - oh t have a MIL who is an interior designer - how lovely 

Georgette


----------



## Julie Wilts

We've all gone a bit quiet ... hope everyone is ok.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Bree

Hi Julie  . Yes it IS quiet. I hope everyone is OK. I have been thinking about PINKCARYS and wondering if she is OK or plunged into a WHY WHY WHY session with God. (You know what I say, no BFN complete without one!)

I have been working to try and scrape the money together to go back for the frosties in April. Another £2500...gulp! Lots of other things like MOT for car, tax bill etc etc getting in the way of my endeavour! 

love from Bree xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

I'm here, too! Busy with work as Ofsted are inspecting the college week after next and that is the week I begin maternity leave so frantically getting everything together to handover to teacher taking over while I am away...    'keep calm and carry on' has been my motto! 

Hope all is well with you sweet ladies  

amanda xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Oh rose we didnt go 4 dinner 2nite.i was meetin the examiner 2day of a women in2 management course and didnt feel like goin out 2nite.john bgt me a nice card 2 wonderful wife this mornin..we comprimise and he went 4 a few drinks 2nite.that fine as i dont drink.he bgt me a bunch of tulips!nice display.i said no roses.he said he wanted me 2 let him go 4 few drinks 2nite and 1st thing he saw!i found that funny!supportive.we been 2gether 19 years next tues so mayb we go out then!so me on my own watchin casualty and quite happy!shame ur ex couldnt face ur fertility probs like ur doin.luv 2 all berniex


----------



## Bree

Rose, so sorry that this is a time of year that brings back bad memories for you.  Sending you a big  . I hope you wont take offense if I say he sounds like a bit of a loser. He doesnt deserve some-one as brave and dynamic as you! On one of the threads I read about a lady who had been dumped while pregnant with twins through IVF! She was now happily with some-one else, so heres hoping that happens for you ( the twins and the new bloke , I mean!)
love from Bree xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Aww Rose, sending you big hugs! Yes, here's to a little valentine of your very own next year!!!


----------



## georgette

hello all

Rose - good luck with treatment, glad someone can do gestone for you. I hated that particular injection so only having to do two a week should be much better! Bah, horrid drug! 

Guitar angel - hope ofsted is okay.
Bree I hope you find some money for the next treatment
Be lucky - tulips! Lovely! 

I am truly shattered here, but baby kicks away like a trooper so makes it all worth while. Anomaly scan tomorrow!

Night all

Georgette
xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Good luck georgette for 2moro.let us know how u get on berniex


----------



## Wicklow

georgette - thinking of you today, let us know how you get on and if you know the sex!

Hi to everyone - chaos here as its half term but lots of fun all the same. Off to the farm soon (i love it as its free!) we then go and have a drink and cake in the coffee shop! 

Love you all and think of you even when im not on here.xxxx

Ruth


----------



## georgette

hello - anomaly was lovely

and the sex is.....

still a secret! DH did not want to know, so we shall have a surprise.

Love to you all

Georgette


----------



## Ots

Hi Rose

I hope it works for you too!

Really struggling here ladies. Came off anti depressants to do the last cycle and trying to avoid going back on them before the next one, but not coping very well. Feel far way from God too. Just a horrible time altogether.

Your prayers and guidance would be much appreciated.

Love to all

Ots x x


----------



## carole

Ots

Everyone goes through times like this, so don't beat yourself up hun. Hopefully you will start to feel more positive. I always find January and February particularly a hard time of year, but when March comes I start to feel a little better. When is your next cycle due to start ?   and   for you.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

I've been AWOL again for a bit .... sorry.  Trying not to spend so long on FF and take my mind off things by keeping busy at home & work.  I do think about you all though.

Ot's - A massive  from me too hun.  Like wise Carole says, Jan & Feb are always tough months, but things somehow seem more bearable in March.  I was prescribe anti-d's (but very low dose as a nighttime muscle relaxant) before Christmas, but t.b.h. I've only taken them for a couple of weeks every few nights and now I'm going to stop taking them.  Will be  for you hun. 

Rose - Will be  so hard for you my lovely, that this is your time.  Really hope the down-regging goes well & lovely to hear that the nurse said they can do your injections for you.

Carole - Lovely to hear from you.  Don't hear much from you these days.  .

Ruth - Lovely to see you posting .... like you there's been lots going on here so I've not been about much recently.  Hope you enjoyed the end of the half term.

Georgette - Really pleased to hear the scan went well hun.  Lovely to be keeping it a surprise.

Amanda - Wow!!! Maternity leave  ...... that seems to have come about quickly ... but I'm sure it's seemed like a long time coming for you.  Hope the Ofsted inspection prep goes ok.

Bree - Hope the saving is going well.  I know what you mean .... we are trying to save the pennies to get out to the USA for my Bruv's wedding in Sept.  Since Nov we've had to change 4 tyres on DH's car, tax his car, tax mine and now his insurance is due.  I hope you manage to get the money together without too much trouble.

I've been wondering if anyone has heard anything at all from Dibley?  I've been thinking about her lots recently and wondering how she is getting on.  I'm not sure whether to send a message to Tony to see if he knows how she is.

DD has had a sicky bug, and was off school today, but will be back tomorrow.  We are still just ttc naturally, and I'm really trying to be very laid back about it all.  See how long that lasts .

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Bree

OTS, Big   for you. It sounds like you are having a horrible time    Is there a reason you cant take anti-depressants right up until your embryo transfer? 
  I will say a prayer that God will find a way to draw close to you during this time when you are finding it hard to feel that He is there.
lots of love from Bree xx


----------



## georgette

Rose - good luck with down regging. I always think having a plan makes things a little more structure, but lets pray you don't need it.
Ots - so sorry you are a low. I shall pray for you, and maybe antid's are not a bad thing if you are struggling??
Julie - good luck with TTC
hi bree 0 hope you are well

Take care all

Georgette


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear all.i posted on other thread.thanx rose for ur good wishes.i got a natural bfp last week!but had crampin last nite.went 2 a &e who arrange scan at early preg unit 2day.they sore a sac but no sign of embroyo yet.not 6 weeks yet.they warn it could b mc but not sure.hav 2 go bk in 10 days 4 another scan.i think worse case cause it happened b4.long wait.hi 2 everyone.berniex


----------



## georgette

Bernie! congratulations on the BFP!!!!!!! I pray with all my heart that things go well with the pregnancy., Hope the wait for the nxt scan is not too terrible!

Georgette
xxxxx


----------



## Bree

Bernie, thats big news. You must be really anxious. I hope with all my heart that this pregnancy is on-going and that the next scan brings good news. 10 days seems like a life-time when you are waiting and worrying. my thoughts are with you.  
love from Bree xx


----------



## Ots

Sending you love Bernie.

Ots x x


----------



## Bree

Just to say   hello to OTS. I have two friends who suffer from depression (one quite badly) so I know there is no easy fix. Is there anything that has helped you in the past? I am thinking of you. Any news on when next cycle will be?
love from Bree xx Oh just noticed DH has been reading his bible and left it open on this heap of mess called his desk. Its Psalm 20, verse 4 has caught my eye and I will stick it in a prayer, as very apt for all us FF girls!!


----------



## Ots

Hi Bree and thank you

I'm not sure when my next transfer will be. I'm back on the waiting list at CRM and expect a call in a couple of months time at the earliest. I could go back on the prozak, but it takes a few weeks to kick in and a few weeks to come off and I'd rather not be on it at point of transfer. I have asked my GP about treatment using oestrogen as I felt so well on it when I had my last Tx, and I have read that HRT  is used to treat depression in menopausal women, but he won't entertain it. I continue to see my wonderful counsellor once a week, use St John's Wort, a light box and exercise, and I can just about cope most days. Some days I can't.

I don't know if there is a stronger natural antidepressant than St John's Wort?

Ots x


----------



## Bree

Hi OTS, I have heard about oestrogen to treat depression too. One of the ladies on" Loose Women" is having that!! It sounds like you are doing everything possible with the counselling, light box and exercise etc. I bet its very very hard to be actually motivated to do these things some days    . The only natural anti-depressant stronger than St Johns Wort that I know about is chocolate!!  My friend has 2 squares of organic dark chocolate 3 times daily!!! It raises serotonin levels apparently, thats her story and shes sticking to it   .
Do you think some of how you feel could be linked to being back on the waiting list and not being sure when you can get on with things again?? love from Bree xx


----------



## Ots

Hi Bree

It's interesting that you should say that about Loose women, as I knew from having the HRT during my last Tx that it must do something good as I felt so well and my mood was lifted. I then heard the actress on LW say that her depression was being treated with oestrogen. I had already asked the GP about going on HRT as I had felt so much better, but because of the health scares associated with it, he said no. So I did some research and  found that oestrogen is an accepted way to treat depression in menopausal women. He still wouldn't have it. I've even asked to see I psychiatrist or someone who specialises in depression in menopausal women, but he really wants to treat me himself. I think if I pushed  and pushed he might say yes, so If my mood doesn't lift as spring comes on I might ask him again.

I already eat the chocolate so that's not a way to go!

I think you're right, being in limbo with the treatment doesn't help, but this is a long standing problem - I've lived with depression for years. I just don't think my body makes enough happy hormone!

Love to all

Ots x x


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi everyone,

I'm afraid I've been really bad at keeping up with FF. You know sometimes you just don't want to think about this big black cloud that is over your head, so you try to avoid everything to do with it, which is why I've not been on the forum recently. I hope eveyone is keeping well though. 
Ots, I caught a little of one of your most recent posts and just want to send you hugs. It's not easy dealing with depression and with fertility problems on top it makes it almost unbearable at times. I have been on and off prozac for 7 years now so I know how you feel. If you want to chat at anytime, just PM me. Am praying for you dear girl. 

Just also wanted to share that we had our second ERI app today. I felt like we were a lost cause after our last SA showed zero sperm but the doc did another and we got the results today (after much prayer and petitioning). They found 2 motile sperm per slide!!   I had internal ultrasound today as well, which was not expecting and thought the nurse would do it rather than male doc  but I suppose it is preparing me for what is to come. We are gonna try and build up a bank now if possible but still have 3.5 years to wait for tx. Anyway, will stop blethering and I should hopefully be on her more now that I feel we have a wee ray of hope for the future.

Thinking of all the girlies on here.

Love Kittens xox


----------



## Ots

Hi kittens,

I feel for you too. Much love to you and prayers that your bank keeps building up. Thank you for your prayers, thoughts an understanding. Depression is a horrible thing, isn't it?

Love 

Ots x x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

So sorry I've not been about much ..... Kittens has hit the nail on the head really .... I've been less regular on here recently .... trying to focus on anything but IF things really.  Been very up and down since stopping my meds, and DD has been quite poorly - UTI & now another cold.

Anyway, my love to you as ever and I always  for you all.  

I'll do my best to catch up with some personals next week.

Love & hugs everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

Ots - hope your mood does lift by spring
Kittens - nice to hear from you. 2 sperm is better than no sperm! Keep collecting!
Bernie? How are you?

all well here

Georgete
xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Thanx georgette for askin.still holdin on in ther.scan on monday at 1.30p.m.hi2 all berniex


----------



## Bree

Oh Bernie, I've got everything crossed for you for Monday!!

OTS, Are you taking those natural oestrogenic compounds, Phytogens (have I got that right?) .If you think the oestrogen route might help they might be better than nothing?

love from Bree xx


----------



## Ots

Thank you, Bree, just run out of the phyto eostrogen things, good reminder to get some more. Thank you all for the prayers. I had a couple of days last week when, (I know it sounds melodramatic), I thought, ah - this is why people like being alive. My mood had lifted and it all seems completely arbitrary. I'm sure the prayers of you all help and then maybe it's the weather and more light - who knows. It is such a relief to feel slightly more normal. The first time in about 18 months!

Sending everyone lots of love 

Ots x x


----------



## vickym1984

Hi all, wanted to introduce myself

I am Vicky, I am 24(25 this coming sunday) and I am from hemel in Herts

I was bought up Christian, staryed during my teen tears but came back to God at age 19

My husband and I staretd TTC in May 2006 when I found out I had PCOS, we tried for 18 months with one BFP in Feb 07, but sadly that was an early loss. I had to start taking anti depressants in Nov 07, ones I could not continue TTC with. I stopped them in Sep 08, and started TTC again 11th Feb.

PCOS still a major factor as implant out feb 11th and no Ovulation yet, may be prescribed Metaformin at the end of this month after my glucose tolerance blood test

Got an initial consultation with fertility nurse on april 2nd


----------



## Ots

Sending you lots of love Vickym and hoping your first appointment is positive and helpful.

Ots x x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi Vicky!  Welcome  I am a Herts girl as well  

has anyone heard news from belucky?

Amanda xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Im here!sorry should have posted yest but exhaustin day.yes we got a heartbeat!still very early-6 weeks 5 days so please keep in prayers but so grateful.my dh kept kissin me and tgt he was gonna kiss songrapher!me in tears.thanx for all ur luv and support.berniex


----------



## georgette

Bernie - brilliant news!!!!! I pray that this streak of wonderful blessing continues for you!!! Wonderful news. 

Ots, glad you feel a little more human my dear

Hi Vicky and welcome

Georgette


----------



## kittensdtm

Bernie, brilliant news-so pleased for you! Praying that everything will go well and that God will keep your little one hanging in there. 

Vicky-welcome to the thread. We're all here anytime you need us

Julie-hope you are getting through okay and it's good to hear from you again.

Ots-I feel unqualified to say the least but I totally know what you're going through. I keep trying to convince myself that I'm coping ok but then it all seems to fall apart again. I found out last night that one of my friends in pg and I cried with such force that I gave myself a nasty nose bleed! Lay in bed reading the Psalms and crying for ages until I eventually fell asleep. Not feeling too much better today but God is there in it all somewhere and maybe I need to go back on the meds too. I'm fighting it for as long as I have any strength. Hope you're doing a bit better hon.

Hi to Rose, guitarangel, Georgette, Bree, Carole and anyone I've missed. Asking God's blessing for you all in your different circumstances.

Love and   

Kittens xox


----------



## vickym1984

Has anyone else had times where they avoid church because they feel their faith isn't as strong as it should be due to this journey?

My problem with this isn't helped by the fact I also have a condition which causes ME type tiredness and need to rest as much as possible at the weekend in order to be able to go to work all week, I am hoping for a later service to start at my church soon, but my faith is really being tested too


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Vicky,

Erm yes! It's very difficult to go sometimes and I almost stopped altogether but I realised that God doesn't give up on us so we shouldn't give up on Him either. I hold onto Jeremiah 29v11-14 to get me through the toughest of times. Surely there is a reason behind all that we are experiencing. We might never understand what it is but God is wise beyond our understanding. He knows our pain too since He gave up His only son to death. How much harder it must be to love and loose a child (and a perfect one at that) than never have one to love at all. 

Keep on keeping on girl. Remember Paul's words to run the race of faith that we might attain the goal for which we run. It is in our weakness that God's strength is demonstrated and through that, we are made perfect. 

Something else that might help (and maybe you have done so already) is to find a trusted person within the church to talk to about IF. My minister and his wife (the wife mostly) are a great support to me and although no one else in church knows, it gives me great comfort that they understand what's going on in my life. They know that it is sometimes too hard for me to be there and at other times I feel a responsibility to be there because of their graciousness toward me.

Kittens xox


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks, will try and go reguarly, if I can't every week. I think it would be a lot easier if there was a later service, but will try harder.

Need to start reading my bible more too


----------



## Bree

Bernie, Thats such fantastic news. Definately worth a   . When is the next scan??  Bree xx


----------



## Be Lucky

Thanx bree.next scan between 11 and 13 wks if ther no further problems.so a month 2 wait.im off work at mo as consultant recommend as i still hav sum crampin pains.bit bored though and give me more time 2 worry.but this pregnancy so precious.please remem me in ur prayers.thanx for ur lovely pm ots.luv 2 all berniex


----------



## Bree

Vicky, welcome to you. There has been much chat about depression and infertility so looks like you are in the right place. I am not much one for duty and discipline so my church attendence and bible reading tend to be a bit random!! I just try to keep talking to God even if sometimes its reduced to WHY WHY WHY?! I think we can all relate to faith being tested through this journey!! 

Kittens, sorry you have been going through a rough time   . I felt so sad when I read you had cried yourself to sleep reading the psalms. It reminded me of the story of Hannah, the infertile woman, at the beginning of Samuel. "I have been praying here out of my great anguish and grief". Brill story , I am sure you are familiar with it. Big    to you. I    that soon you will be the one announcing a pregnancy.

Bernie, I will definately say a   for you. I dont know if I could wait all that time for another scan!! Could you pay for one privately in a week or two just for reassurance? 

love to everyone, Bree xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bree-sounds like me at the moment, my prayers are more just conversation and pleadings just now

Hannah's story is my favourite at the moment, due to the cirumstance


----------



## Be Lucky

Thanx bree.ok bout waitin.very happy with nhs epu and we hav spent over 20k on private unsuccessful treatment.i prob wld hav 2 go up town 4 private scao and i feel so sick at mo!also hav had mc before so unfortunately i know what signs 2 look out for.but will try 2 think positive!ladies i hav also suffered fm depression-anxiety in past.in fact it delayed us tryin for a child.it can b a long.hard road with that illness.but it can b overcome.read a chapter in a book bout how woman  who hav problems with depression may hav problems with infertility.that was definitely the case with me but physchology can help.ther r lots of things that can help.take care berniex


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

bernie, fingers crossed for you hun  

Hello to you all  We had our 29 wk scan yesterday and twins have really grown. One is 3 lbs and the other is just under that weight.  Right on target  Still looking like one boy and one girl.   This is just fabulous and I really wish you all successful journeys ahead. I really do. You all deserve it just as much. 

Praying for you sisters in Christ.  
Amanda xx


----------



## georgette

Hello all,

just clocking in to say hi and a quick prayer for you all. 


Georgette

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

A quick visit from me as well - I'm so sorry ladies I always seem to be chasing my tail at the moment.  Not a good few weeks t.b.h. ...... was truly convinced I was pg last week, but a test on Wed confirmed I wasn't and then the AF of my worst nightmares has arrived.  Anyway, the sun is out and some time in the garden & fresh air has perked me up.  I've been absent from Church since Christmas, but I'm going with DD on Sunday no matter what.

A big welcome to Vicky - sometimes we are really chatty on here, but seem to have been a bit quieter of late.

Amanda - That is fab to hear things are going so well.  Bless you for you lovely words.  .

Bernie - Hope you are ok?

Bree, Kittens, Roe, Sasha, Ruth, Carole, Ots & Dibs - Hope you are all ok my lovelies.  

I hope the sunnier weather is bringing you all some joy.

Love, hugs &  for everyone
Julie
XXX


I do hope everyone is well.


----------



## Bree

Julie, so sorry to hear that. Its horrible to have hopes raised then crushed   .  Love Bree xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Thinking of you Julie *big hugs*


----------



## JenniB

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in  

I have been surfing around FF for some time. My DH and I have been ttc for 5 years now.  Last year we had our first ICSI and it was BFP - unfortunately I had a missed m/c at 12 weeks.  We found out at the 13 wk scan that the baby had died a few days earlier.  So devastating to see a perfect little baby on the scan but no h/b.  It has taken all these 7 months to feel up to thinking about trying again.  And we are will be starting our next round again in about May.  

Since the m/c I have found it so hard to go back to church and to pray.  It really has felt like God has been very distant and prayers have fallen on "deaf" ears.  But I feel I need to put things right with God before we start on our next treatment.  

After our miscarriage I found this vs (and this is a book I had never read before)  God definitely led me to it - maybe it will encourage others who are struggling after a m/c

Ecclesiastes 3 - A time for Everything

In particular vs 11 "Yet God has made everything beautiful for its own time"

God bless 
Jen x


----------



## carole

Jenni 

Lots of luck for your forthcoming treatment      

Have faith that God has a plan for you and put yourself in His hands


----------



## Ots

Welcome Jenni. Just wanted to pop in to send love and thoughts to everyone on this Mothering Sunday. 

Ots x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello all

Just another one of my flying visits (sorry ladies).

A big welcome to Jenni.  So sorry to hear what you have been through honey, but I am so pleased you find yourself strong enough to start another round of tx in May.   that all will go well for you this time.

Carole - Lovely to have you posting honey .... hope all is good with you?  

Ots - Thanks for your pm honey. .

Bree/Amanda - Thanks lovely ladies.

Big  to everyone today - I know it's a difficult day for lots of us.  In the service this morning they prayed for those who had lost children or couldn't have them and it just made me cry.  My love &  for you all today.

Julie
XXX


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Just poping in to say *Happy Mothering Sunday   *  to you all!!....xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies, me again 

Rose - I'm so pleased to hear that you are coming up to your next tx.   that this new donor will be a really good match too, and that your follies do their thing.  

Well ladies, I'd very much appreciate you thinking of me in your  in the next couple of days.  I've been feeling pg still the last few days, so did another HPT this am, and got a faint positive.  Soooo, I went over to the clinic this am, had a Beta HCG test, with very, very low results of 19.  Soooo, at this particular moment in time I am again pg, but the Consultant says not to get excited, and t.b.h. I'm just nervous and emotional.  It's like deja vu.  

Anyway, my love & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ots

Julie
Sending you lots and lots of love.

Ots x x


----------



## kittensdtm

Just wanted to say hi to everyone. Rose, I'm wishing you all the best for the tx. Do let us know how it's going. Also thinking of you Julie and keeping you both in  . Hope everyone else is doing well too.

Sending    to all,

Love Kittens xox


----------



## Bree

Welcome Jenni  

Rose, You know I had donor egg IVF. I must have changed donors half a dozen times!   I think its a case of throwing yourself into the belief thats Gods got a hand in it. The new donor may be more fertile for all we know   

Julie, I am hoping that beta rises. When is your next test?

OTS, thinking of you  

love to everyone else too, Bree xx


----------



## georgette

Hi all

Popped on to say good luck to rose - keep calm my dear and my thoughts are with you.

And Julie - I had an outrageously low hcg my first blod test too, and beyond all miracles it rose, so I pray very hard it rises to for you too. Hope it goes well today.  

Georgette


----------



## Julie Wilts

terrible day.

HCG only rose to 21, so they aren't at all hopeful for me.  Have to go back next Wed (Wed anniversary on Tues & Birthday on Thurs so I chose the day inbetween) for repeat HCG to make sure it's dropped off.  If it hasn't they want to scan & make sure it's not another ectopic.

I thought it hurt last year, but this is worse - this time I knew I was pg, so had all that hope & anticipation.

Sorry to be so   ladies.

Love to you all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Julie


----------



## kittensdtm

Julie honey, I'm sorry to hear that news . I can only pray for a miracle for you. It's really the hardest thing to deal with especially when you've gone through it before. Sending you lots of hugs right now.      . Let us know how next week goes and I know it's not going to be easy but I do hope you manage to enjoy your anniversary and birthday. Make sure you get pampered!

Love Kittens xox


----------



## Wicklow

julie - big hugs hun, at least you know you can get pregnant and I pray that God has it all in his hands xxxxxx


----------



## JenniB

Julie, I am so sorry to hear your news - keeping you in my thoughts and


----------



## Bree

Julie, so sorry your HCG hasnt doubled.    Thinking of you and will say a little   for strength for you to get through this. 
love Bree xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow Rose!   Like you said, it's quality that counts so all you can do is stay positive. These may even be the best ones yet . 

Kittens xox


----------



## Bree

Hope everything goes OK Rose. Keep thinking  positive   Bree xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Rose - Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow honey. 

Thanks for your lovely messages ladies.  Another bad day.

Julie XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Rose - Great news that all 4 embies fertilised & the gestone injection is over and done with.   that everything goes really well tomorrow with ET.  New bathroom sounds lovely - great to have something else to concentrate on like you say.

Few severe stabbing pains on r.h.s yesterday evening and cramps today, so guess things are happening.

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

Oh Julie - I am so sorry, so very sorry. I hope you are hanging in there.

Rose - good luck for ET

G
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Thank you so much for your support the last few days.  I did make it into work today but was a bit emotional this morning.  I confided in a couple of my close girl friends there, but didn't really want to talk to the guys.  Had lots of stabbing/tweaky pains this pm, so think it's a matter of time really.  

Rose - I wish I had some lovely positive story to relay, but I can't think of any, sorry.  I think your attitude makes so much sense - hopeful but realistic.   that God keeps you safe in his care.

Do hope everyone else had good weekends.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## JenniB

Hi Ladies,

Julie - hope you are doing ok - I know just how you are feeling and it is hard and sad - keeping you in my thoughts and  

Rose - hope you are doing well - this 2ww is so hard where most women dont even know they are likely to be pregnant we know right from the begining and we try so hard to analize every tweek, headach or pang.  Just try to relax (easier said than done).  I responed well to my first tx and had good quality eggs transfered but it wasnt meant to be and we lost our baby at 12weeks but I have spoken to girls who, just like you, appeared to not respond to their tx and felt disappointed about their embie quality only to go on to get their BFP and go on to have a healthy preganancy.  We cant know what will happen - only God knows - He has a plan and time for you. Put your "baby embies" in his hands and trust Him. Take care of yourself  

Luv and  
Jen


----------



## Bree

Rose, I wouldnt read too much into this embryo grading as it never seems to relate much to the outcome. I know plenty of FF girls who have got a BFP with so called poor quality embryos . I know plenty (like me in January!) who failed with top graders! Non of it makes sense. Maybe nature has a different grading system than the doctors! Try not to go crazy thinking about it all   . Just take the best care you can of those little guys, one of them might just be THE ONE! love Bree xx


----------



## Wicklow

julie - big hugs to you hun thinking of you at this difficult time

rose - i never knew the quality or grade/cell of my embryos so cant tell you anything but even those with the best grade and best looking embryos it still doesnt work - god will take care of you hun

ive got tonsilitus and am feeling very sorry for myself, it is so unbelievably painful but just starting to be able to eat. My parents had the boys yesterday which was great but i am fending for myself today (even though they offered, didnt want to put them out!) Alfie is going to a friends after school (finishes at lunchtime) so that will help!

Love to all

Ruth


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

rose, I agree with Bree. Plus you did mention a grade one...which is excellent. It only takes one!   And, I believe a positive state of mind is half the battle. Hang in there....the hardest part is nearly over. Praying, praying, praying for you!

Hello to the rest of you sweet ladies.  
amanda x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Me again ladies ... seem to be on here every day at the moment.

Rose - Glad to hear your Dad is around to get some DIY done (new bathroom I seem to remember), and to keep your mind occupied.   those embies are making themselves very much at home.

Ruth - So sorry to hear you have tonsilitus.  It's rotten isn't it.

 to all you other lovely ladies.

Well, I got the news I didn't want, but expected today.  My bloods came back at only 1, so my clinic are happy it's all over and done with, with no need for any procedures.  They will check with my Cons tomorrow to see if they want a final scan just to check everything, but think it's unlikely.  

Our Wedding Anniversary was strange really, but it couldn't really be anything else.  Haven't really got any plans for tomorrow - supposed to be going to a friend's for a cuppa after the school run, and said I'd pop over to see my parents at some time.  Then DD has a school disco, so I'm going to help out there.

Thank you again for all your love & prayers over the last week.  I would never have coped as well as I have without you all.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Julie

Thinking of you.


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi to everyone 

Julie, I'm sorry about your sad news. It's not easy even when you expeceted it! Wishing you a happy birthday for tomorrow though. It's good that you're busy-will take your mind off of it a bit. Have a  .

Hope your managing to stay positive Rose. A nice new bathroom should definitely help 

Love to all,

Kittens xox


----------



## Ots

Hello and love to everyone. 

Julie, Thinking about you so much.

Rose, hope the 2ww flies by with your dad doing the bathroom. Also hope that your precious ones are fighters.

I have just had the call matching me with a new donor. (Second time around for me, first time was a chem preg at Christmas). Don't feel completely peaceful about the match, but wonder if it's just once bitten twice shy nerves? I am questioning things that I didn't even think about last time! Anyone else felt like that?

Ots  x x x


----------



## Bree

Ruth, hope you are feeling a bit better  

Julie, so sorry you are going through all this. Its horrible.

Rose, Hang on in there. Dont go barmy!!  

Ots, It sounds like good news you have another donor. What kind of things are you questioning? What issues has this raised for you?

love from Bree xx


----------



## Ots

Thanks, Bree. Oh I was doubting characteristics like she's very sporty and although I love walking and I'm really very arty. These things didn't matter a jot to me the first time round. The most important thing is that our lovely young donor has proven fertility. Two recipients have become pregnant, although sadly she hasn't yet. (Chem pregnancy the second time like me). I think I need to take encouragement from the recipients becoming pregnant. My last donor didn't yet have children, so I was very trusting. She become pregnant though which was wonderful for her. I think I need to have more faith that the whole process does work, just as I did the first time round. I also need faith that God does have good things in store. I just feel totally defeated by everything at the moment.


Lots of love 

Ots x x


----------



## Bree

OTS, Its really hard to be positive and believe that God has good things in store when you suffer from depression so dont beat yourself up!  The time it actually worked for me and I had Ben was probably when I was at my most negative and had decided that God obviously had other plans for me!!! I was so totally ready to throw in the towel at that point, only the fact I had paid in advance was making me go through with it.
  I know what you mean about wondering whether the donor will be enough like you. I did eventually work through that issue. I read quite a bit about nurture being more influencial than nature.(views vary on that, but I am in the nurture camp) I also discovered the epigenetics thing. Basically it means that the maternal environment in the womb has some influence over which genes are switched on and which remain dormant. This has been noted in animals with a donor embryo. To the extent that the offspring would look like a relative on a DNA test! Dont know how reliable the research is but I found it very thought provoking all the same.
  Are your donors always people who are having to have IVF themselves and thats why they are doing an egg share Is that why you are worried re their fertility?
love from Bree xx


----------



## Ots

Thank you so much, Bree. I had heard of the epigenetics and I'll do some more reading on it now. My donor has tubal problems so that's why she is donating. I hope that this time we both get pregnant. You're right it is so difficult when depression takes any joy out of life to believe that God has anything good in store. It's so lovely to hear from someone who understands.

How are you doing?

Love,

Ots x x


----------



## kittensdtm

Bree, that's fascinating stuff about the epigenetics! I'm a scientist so should probably have read about that before but this is the first I've come across it. Makes perfect sense Hope you're doing well.

Ots, I hope things feel better for you soon. I'm right there with you-this is actually the first day in about a fortnight where I've been back in that same place wondering if God has anything good in store . My head tells me the answer is yes but my heart feels so differently right now. I guess we just have to accept these times and learn what we can from them. I'd take the sporty thing in a positive light-your child will likely have a better chance of being healthy throughout life  and I think Bree is right about the nurture thing, combine that with the epigenetics and you got nothing to worry about. Thinking of you.

Kittens xox


----------



## Ots

Thank you for all your positive comments, Kittens. It really does help and I'm feeling much better about everything now. I do hope you keep feeling more positive and that your next appointment is helpful.

Love

Ots x x


----------



## Bree

I wish there was a magic potion that could help us all feel more positive!! My periods have stopped all of a sudden and the clinic have got me on a progesterone protocol to try and kick start a period so I can start treatment for my frosties in the next few weeks. 
  Every time I think of my frosties I cant imagine it working (probably cos failed the last 2 attempts) which makes me think I havent got any faith in my prayers for it to work. Anyway you see where I am going with this!

Kittens would you and DH ever consider donor sperm. Maybe I am being a bit insenstive even asking.  Please excuse me if I am being insensitive. 

Ots, The good thing is you dont need to be positive for this to work. you just need the guts to persevere with it .   . I think I will keep repeating that to myself actually  

love from Bree xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

This is my favourite season.  I awoke to an easter basket full of shiny foiled chocolate eggs stuffed inside plastic easter eggs, chocolate chicks, cadbury creme egg inside of a hand knitted chick and a 'Chick Flick' from sweet DH. Little does he know he will be watching that girly film later today.  No massive chocolate egg for me as I am watching my sugar levels. Probably best, really!

Looks like the weather will be a bit dreary today - which is a shame. I was hoping for a sunny afternoon in our garden. 

On a more sad note, my friend back home in the states was to give birth to a baby boy on Tuesday. She went in for a routine check on Good Friday and baby's heart had stopped beating. So devestating and numbing. It was her third natural pregnancy and she has two beautiful daughters. It really puts in perspective how all babies are miracles no matter how they come about in this world.  If you have a spare moment, please remember the Marsh family in your prayers.

happy easter everyone. Thinking of you and lots of bump rubs to you all. We really are blessed in so many ways.

amanda xx


----------



## berry55

Happy EASTER EVERYONE XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies

Firstly a very Happy Easter to you all, I hope you've all had a lovely day, whatever the weather and whatever you've been up to.

Secondly, an apology for being away for so long.  Had a bad week last week (actually m/c'd on Sat night and bled v. badly all week, but today I feel brighter & lighter, so hope this is the start of a better week).

Rose - I am  so hard for you my lovely.  Would love this to be the next in a round of lovely BFP's for the thread.  

Amanda -  for your friends and for you also - I know from experience that it affects everyone surrounding them.  Love the idea of the "chick flick" for an Easter pressie.  Hope you enjoy it ... we are about to watch "Little Miss Sunshine".

Bree - So sorry to hear your periods have suddenly stopped &  that the progesterone kick starts them again ready for your next tx .

Kittens/Ots/Bree/Carole/Ruth - Hello & ope you have all had a good Easter Sunday.

Well, my DH is off to Canada this week with work, so I'm planning some day trips with DD as she's on the 2nd week of her Easter hols.  

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## berry55

rose39 - congratultions hunny!! xxx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

rose!!!! yay!!! congrats honey!!


----------



## Be Lucky

Many congrats rose.clearblue is 99% accurate.i was recommended them by my then pregnant friend.sorry julie for ur loss berniex


----------



## carole

Fab news Rose


----------



## Julie Wilts

Rose - Oh, I am soooo excited & pleased for you hun.  You absolutely deserved this fabulous news.    

Here's  it's the first in a long run of happy news.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ots

Warmest congratulations, Rose.

Julie, thinking of you. You must be devastated - sending you much love. I admire your positive thinking, (wasn't Little Miss Sunshine a blast?). It's also lovely to see your selflessness in warmly congratulating others when you must be in so much pain yourself.

Happy Easter Everyone.

Love

Ots x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ots - Thanks hun.  I can't help but be overjoyed for everyone's BFP, although I admit this last couple of weeks I have struggled more than usual with pg ladies & l/o's.  Yes, Little Miss Sunshine was FAB ... such a lovely message in it. X


----------



## kittensdtm

Rose- how fabulous! I'm over the moon for you    . You really deserve this after all that you've gone through to get there. I hope this is the begining of many wonderful things in your life

Julie- you're just amazing! I cannot imagine how awful this situation must be but it is evident that God is with you and is helping you to deal with it gracefully. There's not much I can say but I really hope you start to feel better soon. You're in my prayers hun. 

Bree- I also hope you're feeling a bit better about things. I mean to reply much earlier to you but things have really been so crazy last week that I didn't get a minute to myself! How are you doing? Donor sperm is of course an option for us but there's abviously a LOT to think about first. DH is not at all keen on that idea and it would take a while for him to come round to it but I think whilst there's a possibility of still having our own-even though we have to wait more than 3 years for ICSI-we'll keep it on the back burner and only think about it when/if we really have to.

Ots-hope you're keeping well hun.
GuitarAngel-so sorry to hear about your friend, must be just terrible time for them. Thank you for sharing with us, I will say a   for them.
And Hi to everyone else...I'm not good at remembering all the names unless something specific is sticking in my mind. But hope everyone is good and well

Lots of love,

Kittens xox


----------



## Bree

ROSE, Thats brilliant!!! Yet another case of so called embryo grading being a load of tosh!!!! Congratulations on your BFP!! 

Some better news from me. I finally got a visit from AF so I am now on my patches etc and will be going for my frosties next week. 

Love to everyone, Bree x


----------



## georgette

rose rose rose! Wonderful news, congratulations!!!!!! a prayer for a nice happy healthy pregnancy for you
xxxxxxxxx
G


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Georgette - Wow, time seems to be flying past, just looked at your ticker  .  Do you feel like it's going quickly?  

Rose - Love your ticker .... 2ww into a 40ww .... lovely.  Great to hear how excited the clinic were for you.

Bree - Glad to hear your AF finally showed up and things can get going.

Kittens - Thanks hun.

Amanda/Carole/Ots/Sasha/Ruth/Dibs/Bernie - Hope you all had a good Easter.

Thanks again to everyone who is praying for me ... I am feeling lifted.  Had a lovely day with a fantastic friend, my DD & her 2 l/o's at Finkley Down Farm.  The weather was amazing and we didn't really need the wellies & waterproofs we had taken.  Tomorrow we are getting DD's hair cut & then going to see a film and have a pizza after.  Just hope I get more sleep tonight (only got about 4 hours, but I never sleep with DH is away).

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXXX


----------



## georgette

Hi julie
Glad you had a better day, what a rough ride you have been having. Hope the better days keep coming

Time does seem to be flying here, only 5 weeks till maternity leave - very tired but have lots to do before I go off, so got to perservere! 

G
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks Georgette.  

Another ok day, but tomorrow would have been my due date if I hadn't m/c'd last August, so I'm a little emotional about that.  DH is thankfully coming home from Canada tomorrow though so I won't be home alone in the evening.

Wow - 5 weeks till maternity leave!!!  .  Don't go overdoing it though at work .... I was determined to get everything straightened out, thinking I'd get time to relax & sleep when I started maternity leave.  I finished work on the Friday and gave birth on the Saturday .... so didn't even get 1 day of my maternity leave .  Do hope you've got your bag ready and you are travelling with your notes?  I got into some trouble with the hospital for not travelling with my notes. .  Hope you can relax this weekend after being busy at work.

Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

Hi Julie - hope the Due date went okay. I cannot imagine now difficult it all is for you. I still think a lot about the embie that did not make it with us. Hope you are okay.

Got my bag sort of ready - as in things are in piles, but need the bag for something else first! And notes are glued to me!

Hope everyone else is well
Rose? you good?
OTs and Bree and Bernie ?


G


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Georgette - Good to hear your notes are glued to you.  I had to call m-i-l to bring my notes over, then when she was 1/2 way to the hospital I had to ask her to go home & collect my bag as I was actually in labour .  Good job I'd had this weird instinct to pack my bag a few days earlier, as DD was over 4 weeks early and I'd expected to pack my bag once I'd started maternity leave.  Saturday was kind of ok - I went on a Thai cooking course with 3 girlfriends, and DH came back from Canada (he was away last week with work).  Unfortunately though our cat went missing on Saturday night (she's never stayed out before) and we were all beside ourselves with worry.  After leaflet dropping, searching, sticking posters up & finally searching with a pet detective (  ) she appeared at 6.45am this morning.  Yesterday was awful - we were all so upset (even my DH).  Anyway, we are all overjoyed today & Cassie is getting LOADS of cuddles today.

Rose - Wonder if you have any symptoms yet and how you are? Has it sunk in yet?

Hope everyone had a good weekend?

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear ladies.luv 2 ur all.had my 12 wk scan 2day and all ok.thanx 4 ur support berniex


----------



## georgette

Julie =- really glad cassie is back and love the thought of a thai cooking class!
Bernie - how great that the scan went well, what a blessing
Rose - It is a precious miracle and you have waited a long time, hope the time ot the 7 week scan goes quickly

Love to you alll
G


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Georgette - Thanks honey.  Yep, the Thai cookery class was fab .... going to put it into practice on Sat for DH.

Rose - I am so overjoyed that you have finally got that miracle that you have been so patient for.  Like you, I'm tall and thin, and t.b.h. from about 6 weeks I was struggling to get my normal clothes on.  I had to leave my trousers undone all the time at work (and  the didn't fall down  ), and was in maternity clothes by about 12 weeks.  It was FAB though & I didn't mind it one bit.

Bernie - So glad to hear the scan went well.  Nice to feel more relaxed about everything.

Well, bad day at work today and all I could think was that if I hadn't m/c'd last year I'd be on maternity leave and not suffering at work.  Anyway, I got home, did some chores & 1/2 hour on Wii Fit & I'm going to have a nice soak in the bath in a minute.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Bree

Just a quick update from me, I am back from Barcelona with my 3 frosties on board. So now starting the dreaded 2 week wait. Prayers for this to work would be greatly appreciated as, for lots of reasons, its our last chance of a brother or sister for Ben.

Love to everyone else, will post properly later, Bree xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bree -  for you lovely that the 2WW isn't too hard for you & it will be worth the wait. . X


----------



## Be Lucky

And so say all of us.berniex


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well.   I reach 35 weeks tomorrow but must admit am really starting to feel pregnant with twins - probably because i am! 

Update on me. My blood pressure is slightly raised for me at 136/84 and found trace of protein in my urine two days ago and +1 today. I had a scan two weeks ago and another two days ago and the measurements of the twins had a slight dip so I was admitted into hospital for observation. Dr is afraid of onset of preeclampsia. I did a 24 hr urine collection which is .3 result. Dr wanted it below that but registrar agreed to let me come home after a two night stay. I had doppler and fluid checked - all is fine there so placentas are still providing for babies. I now have to go and be monitored (blood pressure, urine, growth and doppler scans) weekly now.

Trying to stay calm and not worry too much... but finding that hard. I feel as if my body is just not coping now. I do know I have done really well to get to this point and am proud to say that.... Praying twins can thrive a bit longer. Would appreciate any and all prayers from you all. xx


bree, thinking of you during your 2ww!!  

be lucky, so happy your 12 week scan was great news!

rose, are you glowing yet?  

georgette, not long for you  

julie, sweetheart, so sorry you have been sad lately. lifting you in prayer and hope are ok. xx And, how awful to lose your kitty! My kitty cats are precious to me and we only let them outdoors if we can watch them. I would be devestated if anything happened to them. Glad yours returned. 

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies!  

Amanda xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Bree - Hope day has passed quickly.   for you.

Rose - Hope all is good with you honey ..... do you know when your first scan will be yet?

Amanda - Sorry to hear you've been in hospital, but really glad they are keeping a close eye on you and the twins.  Love the pic of you.   that the twins continue to thrive & are happy to stay snuggled up with you for a little while longer.  I only got to 35+6 with DD so I've no idea how it feels to be at the end of a pregnancy  .   for you all.

 to all our other lovely ladies.

Lonely today .... been thinking lots that I'd be on maternity leave if I'd not m/c'd last year and I can't get it out of my head.  I've also had some lovely news today from another FF who had a little girl yesterday.  Soooo excited for her, but we were due so closely together it's a bit hard.  Still, I got on with some more painting and listened to music, which lifted my spirits a little.

Hope everyone has fab weekends.

Love & hugs
Julie
XX


----------



## georgette

Bree - lots of prayers
Guitar angel - keep your chin up, you are doing amazingly
Julie - sometimes these thoughts jus stick around don't they?   for you 

G
xx


----------



## carole

Amanda - it is easy for me to say hun but the twins will be just fine. I was in H from 28 weeks with pre-eclampsia +++ protein and delivered at 32+6. You are doing great.


----------



## Bree

Just a big thank-you to everyone for prayers and good wishes.

Julie, I know what its like to m/c and I know what its like to long for another l/o even though lucky enough to have DS. So I am thinking of you lots. Would planning a special outing or event with DD help to take your mind off things

Bernie, words cannot describe how happy I am that you are at the magical 12 week stage. I now feel free to give you an unreserved CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy and fling all caution to the wind. God has blessed you. Here come the dancing bananas;

  

Amanda, have you and your doctor planned a date for a c-section?? I delivered Ben at 37 weeks and he was perfectly normal, he didnt look premature and had no problems. I felt quite lucky I had skived off the last few weeks when things start to drag and discomfort factor is cranked up!!! Great to meet him a bit early  

love to everyone else, have to dash as Ben is waking from his nap,
Bree xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for your support.  I went in for a check up today and my blood pressure was ok and no protein found in urine. The twins were happily kicking while monitored - strong heartbeats, which was reassuring. I have a c-section date for 18 May but, dr doesn't think I will get that far as I am borderline preeclampsia and also have gestational diabetes. I have appts for monitoring/scans/etc every day next week... It is getting exhausting but happy that I am being closely watched. 

thanks again for your reassuring words. 
amanda xx


----------



## Bambam

Brilliant news Amanda  

You have doe so well to get this far and it sounds like they are taking such good care of you with is great

Amanda xx


----------



## Bree

Rose, hope your trip abroad goes OK. At least it will take your mind off the "second 2ww" which is the wait for the scan!! I have staggered through my first week but seem to be getting stress from all angles and now Ben is ill with a fever and not sleeping and wanting to be carried everywhere. Can already feel the madness of the second week beginning to descend   Was trying to figure out the earliest I could test and went routing through my drawers to see if I had any preg tests left.  . Fortunately I didnt, so will resist buying one. Bree xx


----------



## blooming

hi ladies, can i join in here?
need your prayers too.
strange thing happened, as soon as dh and i find out we're pregnant, we have a big fight and i'm so upset i cry for two days straight!
had to call my pastor this morning to talk about it and i know it's just the devils way of trying to distract me from just being joyous and i truly want to just be joyous...so....
my request is, just say a quick prayer for us if you can.
thanks everyone and bless you.

blooming.


----------



## carole

Welcome blooming  

Keep talking to DH and say sorry (even if it's not your fault     ) - life is too short to argue. Then you can get on with being joyous together.


----------



## Bree

Dear Blooming, I hope I am not speaking out of turn here but as a survivor of 3 m/cs I think I know why you and your DH had massive row! You are both subconsciously feeling stressed and afraid because of what happened before. The tension has got to come out some way. There may be a bit more upset on the way too so grab all the support you can . Its great you can talk to your pastor. You can talk to us too of course  . Am saying a quick   for you and DH right now. Bree xx


----------



## blooming

thanks a lot bree and carole, let's just say we're getting through it. 

something wonderful happened tonight....reconnected with my dearest friend from university, she was my maid of honour at our wedding, we lost touch a few years ago....best news is she tells me that after nine years of trying, she finally had a baby boy 7 months ago. that put me in the best mood ever!!!!!!!!!!!     
now i'm really looking forward to my first scan on the 9th of may, what a day! i feel so blessed.
me....pregnant! how amazing is that?......my God is a good God, no more tears of sorrow for me....never again!


----------



## carole

Great news blooming and       for your scan on the 9th


----------



## Bree

Thats great Blooming,    Cut yourself  plenty of slack   cos you may be a bit up and down with all those crazy hormones pumping round your system. And I almost forgot to say... CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP! Bree xx


----------



## georgette

blooming - welcome and well done on BFP!
Bree - how are you doimng in second week?
Rose - how was scan??
Julie -how are you feeling?


Prayers for my little one please - still having growth scans, seems I am growing a wee one here, but perfect I pray!

G
xx


----------



## Bree

Georgette, saying a   that you will get a little reassurance. I hate the second week of 2WW. I am having mood swings and unbearable urge to test early  . Still thats normal for the second week.DH and I have said all our prayers for this to work before I started. When I was out in Barcelona I did get a feeling that God had heard our prayer and I felt really humbled by the fact He had given me that reassurance. Whether His answer is yes or no remains to be seen! It should be enough for me that it is in His hands, but I am really desperate for it to work. A prayer for strength to get through these last few days would be great. I test on Tuesday. Bree xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Bree -  that the last few days pass by quickly for you, and that your prayers are answered on Tuesday.  

Georgette -  that those growth scans are able to reassure you.  Have they given you any idea about possible birth weights yet?  I remember my midwife saying to me at about 34 weeks that they thought DD would be about 7lbs .... it makes me laugh now, because she was 7lbs 2oz but 4wks 1 day early!!!!  Think she'd have been quite a bit bigger as I'm sure I would have troughed my way through lots of food in my last 4 weeks as I would have been on maternity leave .  .

Rose - So how'd the scan go honey?  Really hope it gave you joy & reassurance about everything.  .

Blooming - Great news hun.  Don't be too hard on yourself - hormones can be evil things!!!  Hopefully they will settle down soon, and your scan on the 9th isn't far away now.

Carole - Hello you 

Amanda - Hope all those checks this week haven't tired you out too much.  Not long now then honey .  Can't wait to hear the exciting news.  .

Bernie/Ruth/Sasha/Dibley - Hope you are all well my lovelies.

Well, bit hormonal myself this week - finally got my first period since the latest m/c and I've been really up and down with it.  Kept busy finishing the gloss painting in the hall/stairs/landing.  Today I've started to strip out the front room as that's the next project .  The  was out today as well which made me feel much better.  Yesterday's grey skies & rain made me feel very down & I got soaked on both the school runs.  Amazing what a bit of sunshine does for the spirits.

Do hope everyone has some nice plans for the weekend .... I'm working Monday, but at least it gives DH & DD some time together.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Hi Rose    

Just tell them all you're on a health kick


----------



## Ots

Hello everyone, I haven't posted for a while, though I have been reading the posts.

Guitar Angel, So glad you're being taken care of so well. Your precious little ones will soon be here 

Rose, Do take care of yourself. Great advice from Carole; you have wonderful reason to be on a health kick!

Bree, Thinking about you for Tuesday and hoping you're not going crazy.

Blooming, Many congratulations!

Carole,  

Georgette, I trust  things will continue to progress well for you. x x 

Julie, Thinking about you and hoping you continue to feel better as the days pass.

Bernie and Wicklow, How are you?

Bambam, Great saving ticker!

Me on my second go at DEIVF, (chem preg Dec 200 EC for about 22nd May. Prayers appreciated. I so long for this to work this time.

Love to everyone  

Ots x x


----------



## Be Lucky

Hi ots.good luck 2u.i remember u.hi 2 every1.my dad nearly 87 had op for detached retina in dublin on fri.they live in donegal so quite a trek.he has a bit of early alzeimers but apart from a unsettled nite fri.he ok.prob miss my mum-wed 58 years!my older sister is causin trouble which not helpful.please pray for them.will come bk l8r and tell u what my parish priest re my pregnancy.positive.i lit a lot of candles in church for everybody berniex


----------



## Be Lucky

Hi ladies.very dull day here in sw lon/surrey.hope u all ok.bk 2 my priest story from yest.told our new american parish priest that we been wed 13 yrs and had conceived eventually after mc etc.he said was it natural and how much further along since previous mc.seem quite informed and not judgemental.nearly fell 2 ground as last ppriest had said ivf not allowed in catholic church.this man much more outgoin.berniex


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Ots - Lovely to hear from you hun.   that this next DEIVF gives you a fantastic outcome.  .

Bernie - Lovely to hear how kind your new Priest was.

Rose - I've been working today too hun, but no excuse for me not to.  Like Carole said you could just say you are on a health kick, or over indulged recently & want to be good for a bit.  I couldn't believe that everyone at work didn't twig I was pg before, as all I had in my lunchbox for about 8 weeks was gingernut biccys, dry cold toast, plain hula hoops and tea cakes and I didn't make a cup of tea for all that time either. . So lovely to hear that the scan was really reassuring and there is one little bean all snuggled in tight. .

Bree - Oh gosh, one more sleep hun.  Will check in tomorrow night.   so hard for you honey that you are the next one & that everyone else will be following soon. .

Carole/Ruth/Bambam/Georgette/Amanda - Hope you've all had good weekends ladies?

Well, I finished the hall/stairs/landing last Thursday, and promptly cleared out the Lounge.  Then Sat/Sun I managed to get ceilings & walls done and some of the furniture back in place with curtains/blinds back up.  As I was working today and I'm at work tomorrow, I won't get to do the gloss till later this week, but I hope by Saturday to have everything back in place.  Think that will be it for decorating for a while though - want to focus on the garden and have a good Spring clean in the house as we've got friends visiting from the USA from 10th June till 8th July (although not staying with us all that time).  Still have lots more decorating to do, but that will have to wait till later in the year.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## kittensdtm

Bree, hoping and praying for positive result for you tomorrow. Hi to everyone else.

Love Kittens xox


----------



## blooming

hi ladies,
i haven't posted for a while i think cos all i probably would have posted would be a me me me post.    

i've read up a bit and i'm so glad that you're all doing good.

i have some news to share, i got a call from my doctors office saying i could come in for a scan tomorrow morning instead of waiting for my original scan date which is saturday the 9th. i'm really excited cos i'm hoping to see heartbeat and everything.....i just want everything to be fine.....please        for us.

thank you all for all your support through all this, FF is such a great resource through everything and i am so glad to have found it.

God bless you all, i am praying and wishing the best for every one of you.

blooming.......marvelously


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Good morning ladies,

Thank you for the well wishes. Time has definately flown by! I cannot believe I am meeting my little wee twins in just under two weeks!  I have a growth scan this afternoon and slightly nervous as last scan showed a dip in growth. If that is still a problem, I will be meeting the twins earlier but, am hoping it was just a difference in scanning from one sonographer to another.... Will update as soon as I know.... but, trying to stay positive.

Hope you all are well.  
Amanda x


----------



## blooming

hi all,
so, we went for the scan this morning and..................TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      
we are so happy, what an amazing sight to see those little miraculous blobs on the screen.
too early for heartbeat, so doc said we'll do another scan soon, they'll let me know.

guitarangel, congratulations! i'm sure you can't wait!
it will definitely all be well with you the next two weeks till they come.

i remember everyone on here in my prayers and know that there are so many blessings coming our way.       

blessings ladies,
blooming


----------



## Bambam

oh what fabulous news  

Congratulations to you and Mr Blooming    

Amanda xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

great news blooming!  You are in for a treat! Carrying two is hard work, I will tell you that but I know worth every minute of it. I cannot wait to me my twinnies  

Scan went well this morning. Estimated weights are 6.5 lbs each!  All is on track at the moment - just hoping they stay put until the 18th if that is what is best for them  

Hugs and prayers to all of you lovely ladies 
Amanda xx


----------



## georgette

wowee guitar angel - what great weights! I may not make that with one!!!! Good luck for the c section
Blooming - great news
Ots - good luck with this treatment  
Be lucky - hi, glad the priest was so fab
Rose - wonderful news on the scan

Hope everyone else is well. And having a good day.

My blood pressure is up, so even more monitoring! but baby is active and happy, and I know God is looking after it. 

G
xx


----------



## carole

Congrats blooming ! Double trouble !


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Bree -  that your absence is for a fab reason.   

Blooming - Fantastic news hun.  Another set of twinnies for the thread.

Georgette - Do hope the blood pressure comes down, but glad to hear baby is still happy.

Amanda - Sounds like a great weight for twins hun.  Not long now .

Rose - Any symptoms yet hun?  Do hope you've managed to pull the wool over everyones eyes so far.

Carole/Ruth/Ots/Sasha/Dibs/Bambam/Bernie - Hello ladies.

Love & hugs everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Bree

Well bad news from me I am afraid. I felt a bit nauseous at weekend so tested early and got a strong positive . But each day the symptoms faded and so did that second line on the test I did every morning. My blood HCG is only 10 so its another chem preg(early pregnancy loss ) for me. We are devastated. A horrible end to our quest for a sibling for Ben.I will test again in 48 hours but only to confirm a falling beta so I can stop the meds.
Bree xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Bree honey, I am just heartbroken for you  .  Sadly I know only too well about waiting for the HCG to drop.  .  Take care of yourself my lovely.  XXX


----------



## kittensdtm

Bree, so sorry to hear your sad news. I was really hoping it'd be good for you this time. Just want you to know that you're being upheld in prayer by many people. God is with you and feeling your anguish. 

Lots of love and    to you right now.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Ots

Me too, Bree. This is from me  and this is from all of us on here . 

Ots x x x


----------



## carole

Bree


----------



## Be Lucky

Sorry bree.what a cruel dissappointment.berniex


----------



## georgette

so very sorry bree

xxx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

thinking of you bree. xx


----------



## Wicklow

bree - thinking of you hun xxx


im still here - busy but alive! will send a post at another time

ruth


----------



## carole

Oh Rose    I am so so sorry hunni. 

  for you


----------



## Be Lucky

Oh rose.im so sorry.i will say a prayer for u berniex


----------



## Ots

Oh Rose, How utterly devastating. Sending much love and prayers for support. Ots x x x x x x


----------



## Be Lucky

Rose.lit a candle for u at church 2day berniex


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

rose, i am speechless.  just heartbroken to read your news. I really am....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Rose - Oh my love, I am truly so devastated for you.   .  Of course you will be in my  and I really hope your Consultant is gentle and kind to you tomorrow.  Be kind to yourself too honey.  

Please keep in contact with us, and let us know how you are ... feel free to come on here and rant away if you need .... we are all here for you.

 
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wicklow

rose - hun - big hugs, words just arent enough xxx Take care of yourself


----------



## blooming

hi ladies, 

bree and rose....so sad to hear your news. every pregnancy is a blessing and whether or not they are terminated, we give the Lord continuous praise cos if He can do it once, He can do it again. God bless you both.

i've been away for a while, just didn't have the strength for anything the past week or so.
morning sickness hit me and hit me hard cos it was all day everyday and all night, could this be cos i'm carrying twins?. yesterday was the worst, it was so bad, i cried a lot asking God to deliver me cos i didn't know if i could handle it for another few weeks....sigh! anyway, i woke up feeling a lot better today, thank God!
i wish the days will just go by quicker.

      for you all.

blooming.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Rose

Wondering how you got on today my lovely?  

  

Julie
XXX


----------



## Bree

Rose, I was horrified to hear what has happened. I know your heart will be breaking. I am so so very sorry. No words can help, I know. I am thinking of you. May God give you the strength to get through this. Surely something good must be waiting up ahead in the future for you. This cant be how things end. Bree xx


----------



## Ots

Oh, Rose- still thinking of you. Ots x x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Rose - Oh hun, my heart is breaking for you.  .  Firstly you have no need to apologise for a 'me' post .... this is a time when we are here to listen and support you.  It's a terrible time, and not a time when it's easy to make decisions (i.m.o).  I had to just wait for my m/c to happen and it was a terrible time.  Maybe pray on it, and hopefully then the right choice will come to you.  I know either way it will be terribly hard & I wish I could stop you from having to go through all this.  Please, please don't be hard on yourself about the things you bought ..... you have to be excited and positive, and it's just so terrible when it doesn't.  Massive .

Ladies, can I ask for you  for our family.  DD had a Doc's appt today as we discovered a lump on her foot.  The Doc looked very concerned and wants her to have an urgent ultrasound scan.  I'm in a right state about it.  Need to go actually as DH has come in and I need to talk to him.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## georgette

rose - my dear I am so sorry, xxxxxxxx
julie - hope DD is okay xx

I have been absent for a while I know and I do not have time to catch up so have no idea of other peoples news but wanted to tell you all about my weekend. Came to visit my parents last weekend and became very very unwell saturday monring with pre eclampsia and something called HELLP syndrome - my liver failed. So I had a crash section under general anaesthetic and delivered themost perfect little boy at 33 weeks weighing 3lb 14. He had a right old shock at being born so is still on intensive care but is making progress at his own speed! we are allowed a cuddle a day when he comes off the breathing support and it is worth every single step of this journey. We could not love our perfect little boy any more if we tried. When things are calmer I will come back ina few days and catch  up with every one

all prayers for my gorgeous boy gratefully received.

xxxxxx


----------



## kittensdtm

Thinking of your wee family Julie. Try not to worry too much about it as it'll stress you out, just leave it in the Lord's hands. I'm praying for DD too and that it'll all turn out alright.  Let us know when you find out the results. 

Georgette- how fantastic! I mean that you have a perfect healthy little baby. Congratulations What a ride you've had though, are you ok now or on meds for liver? I hope there are no long lasting effects of these complications. Will   that God will strengthen your little boy each day until he's able to leave intensive care and breath on his own. You must be so longing to get him home!

Rose- So sorry to hear that you still have more to go through with this. What a cruel thing to have to endure. I really hope you manage to work out what will be best for you and that it will go as smoothly as it can. Sending you all my love and   and  .

Hi to everyone else.

Kittens xox


----------



## kittensdtm

P.S. hope the morning sickness is a bit better blooming. It's such a shame that it kind of spoils the enjoyment of the early weeks. Hope you're doing ok. xx


----------



## Bree

Julie hope DD will be ok. Bit of a worrying time.

Georgette, blimey what a dramatic birth story!!!!! So glad your little boy is OK. Something similar happened to a lady on IM bumps and babies but her little girl is 18months old and fine now. How is your liver?? Will you be ok??

love from Bree xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks ladies.

Georgette - So lovely to hear from you - thanks for taking the time to update us.  Congratulations of course on the birth of your darling boy & I will be  for him to grow stronger and heavier each day.  Please keep in touch and let us know how you are both getting on .... I do hope you are ok today.  It's such a shock to the system to have a premature baby (I remember it well) as you don't feel like you are quite ready for it, and I always felt a bit kind of cheated out of the last few weeks of my pregnancy.  Still praise God that your darling boy was born well and  that the next few days and weeks just make him stronger and stronger so he is soon home with you.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Georgette, congrats on the arrival of your little one. Great to hear baby is getting stronger. Thinking of you. xx

Julie, have been praying for you and your sweet girl as well. xx

Well, tomorrow is the big day when DH and I finally meet our little twinkies! C-section booked for the morning. I am anxious but also excited and praying all goes okay. I have never had an operation before so my nerves are getting the better of me today.

I cannot thank you enough for your support ladies. It has been the foundation of what has gotten me through.







You all have been terrific.

Looking forward to sharing my news and pics with you soon! Fingers crossed that i will be home with the twinks on Wednesday 

Lots of love,
Amanda xx


----------



## Be Lucky

To georgette.many congratulations and amanda try and get a good nites sleep 2nite.how excitin!rose.julie thinkin ofu and every1 else.had a difficult week and wld appreciate ur prayers.went 2 gp was worried bout thrush and felt anxious bout baby.my nice gp did swab and urine sample which he sent off.tgt mite  b slight protein but c if culture grew when test off.last nite and this morn had bad crampin and diarrohea.dh at work 2day till2.mite go a and e when he get home.21 wk scan not due till 18 june so mayb they mite give me 1 earlier 4 reassurance berniex


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Amanda - Oh how exciting.  Can't wait to hear from you & get to see some pics.  Really hope everything goes brilliantly and you and the twinkies are home on Wednesday as planned.  Not surprised that you are nervous .... it's odd enough not knowing when you will go into labour, but it must be really strange knowing when you will.  .

Bernie - Really hope they will bring forward that scan for you, so you can feel reassured about everything.

Bit of a tough weekend - still worrying about DD's lump and then we went to see friends yesterday for the day who had their 3rd l/o 10 weeks ago.  He was absolutely gorgeous, and I made myself give him bottles, cuddles, and he even went to sleep on me.  So adorable, but gosh it just broke my heart.  I think I had ignored that desparate longing in me, till yesterday, when it all re-surfaced.  I mostly held it together (couple of tears), but my friend was really lovely about everything.

Hope everyone has had nice weekends, despite the hideous weather.  Hoping we'll see more of the sun this week.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ots

Hi Julie, You're so brave. I still can't cuddle my friends baby who was conceived in the month that I found it was all over for me naturally. There's still hope for you. Do try and get the book I told you about.

Georgette, How wonderful that your little one arrived safely. Take care of yourself too. I'll say a   now.

Amanda, You did hold on til the 18th. Yey! Sending you love for today and Looking forward to seeing piccies of your little bundles.

Bernie, Hope you goet an early scan. Thrush is just horrible at any time, but especially I imagine when you're pregnant. Hope the other things are just a blip.

Ec from our donor this week and embryo transfer at the weekend. If you have a moment please pray for us. 

Love to all 

Ots


----------



## lucky_mum

Sorry to gatecrash, I am very pleased to announce that Amanda (Guitarangel) and her lovely DH Darren's twins have arrived by C-section this morning, and all is well! please see:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195084.msg3034846;topicseen#msg3034846

Good luck to all you other ladies! 
​


----------



## Be Lucky

Thanx ots.if i get 2 church next wkend i will light a candle foru.julie u a very brave lady.went 2 a&e last nite.triage nurse was nice.said things frightenin  when u pregnant.saw outofhours gp ther.he examined me and said baby ok.as own gp said.no bleedin and discharge.so took 2day off.and drinkin water and dry toast.would appreciate ur prayers though berniex


----------



## Julie Wilts

[fly]     [/fly]

Fab news from Amanda .... just love the names you've picked. Can't wait to see some piccies soon.

Bernie - Great to hear that you got some reassurance from the Doc's & hope your day off has helped.

Still no appt for DD for her scan, but I've spoken with the Doc who doesn't think it's a ganglion .

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

Sorry I have not posted for a while. I found I needed to take a little break to get my head around things as what would have been my due date nears.

  to Georgette, on the safe arrival of your darling son. I will keep him in my prayers. A friend had her son at 28 weeks but you wouldn't know it it now (he is a lively chatty nearly 3 years old!)

  to Amanda & Darren. I have posted on your announcement thread.

Bernie, I will   for you little one. Its scary when you just want to know that all is ok. Hope you get some re-assurance quickly.

Ots, all the best for EC and ET. Its hard when you still carry the pain of the little one that you lost. I can empathize with you on that.

Julie, so sorry that you haven't got any concrete answers yet about  the lump in DD's foot. Surely if they thought it was serious, they would rush her tests through. I can't imagine the agony you are going through in this period of not knowing. Praying for you as well.

Much love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ots

Sasha B

Lovely to hear form you. Thank you for your understanding, it is much appreciated. Thinking of you today and wondering where you are on your journey?

Julie, Hope you're ok today.

Bernie, Thank you for for the candle - that's so lovely of you.

Georgette, How are you doing with your wonderful little bundle?

Lots of love to everyone. I'm sorry I can't get my head round lots of personals x x x

CXXX


----------



## Bree

Big CONGRATULATIONS to Amanda. So happy for you both. Its a special time. (but exhausting!!!)  

Georgette, thinking of you and the wee one.

OTS, GOOD LUCK!! This is great thats its all happenening and you dont have to languish in that in-between treatment doldrums any longer. Some luck is due round here and a big dollop of it could have your name on it   Stay positive.

Rose, hang on in there   let us know how you are doing if you can stand to post.

Bree xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Ots - Hope the EC went ok with your Donor and you're all ready for ET at the weekend .  Don't think we'll ever forget the one's we lost, even when we get that BFP and have a little bundle in our arms .

Bree - How's you hun?

Amanda & Georgette - Hope you are both getting on ok?

Sasha - So lovely to hear from you .  I can totally understand your need for space at a such a time .  We are always here to support you though, so whenever you need us we're around.

Kittens DTM - Thank you for kind words the other day .

Bernie - Hope your day off was good.

Ruth - Hope all is good with you hun?

Still no news from the hospital, so I'll give them a call tomorrow.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Hi everyone  Well, we survived our first night at home with the twins. DH and I are on total auto-pilot but doing fantastic. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO in love with our two.  As you know Evelyn Kate and Addison Thomas were born on Monday. Evie weighed in at a whoppin' 8 lbs! Addi weighs 6 lb 4 oz. Great sizes but Addison has some catching up to do!

A pic to share  







Hope you are able to view it!

xx amanda


----------



## blooming

CONGRATULATIONS AMANDA AND YOUR LOVELY DH   
OH WOW!, THEY ARE GORGEOUS! THE CUTEST LITTLE MIRACLES I HAVE SEEN IN A LONG TIME!

TWINS MUST BE A LOT OF WORK, BUT I BET THE JOY OF HAVING THEM MAKES UP FOR IT.
ALL THE BEST AND GOD BLESS YOU ALWAYS.

BLOOMING


----------



## Bambam

aw absolutely beautiful photo Amanda and massive congratulations to you and DH

Amanda xx


----------



## Bambam

New home this way..................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195531.0

Amanda xx


----------

